# Happy in Hawaii - Aulani & Oahu with a Toddler ~ Updated 7/20: Final Update and link to new TR!



## Dugette

*Aloha!  Welcome to our Dream Trip of a Lifetime! Or, more accurately, the amazing trip that we had no intention of taking at this point in our lives and had no idea that it would work out quite the way it did. Oh, and we had an incredible time and would love to go back. Right now. But, alas, we are stuck in Minnesota in December, so I might as well just relive the trip through the DIS. 

If you haven't already met us, I am "Dugette", my husband of 9 years is "Dug", and our daughter Izzy turned 2 about a month and a half before our trip:





Clearly, she is the star of the show:





But this place came in a close second:





Not to mention the amazingly beautiful island it is located on. 

If you'd like to take a peek at how this trip came to be, feel free to check out the Pre-Trip Report here: "It All Started with a Massive Price Glitch"

If you're not up for that, though, here's the abridged version:

*Dug's parents, on Christmas Day 2013, talked about how December of 2014 was their 40th anniversary and they would love to go to Hawaii and wouldnt it be so cool if some of the kids could fly out and join them (and pay their own way ).

*December 26th, at work, I remembered this and decided to see how much airfare to Hawaii even was. I didnt think we'd have the money, but can't hurt to look, right? 

*Turned out that I was looking at the same time that Delta was having a massive price glitch and First Class tickets to Hawaii were $70/each.   So, I got some for about as far out as we could get (nearly a year). Dug's family was too slow to catch them (Delta's site started crashing, I guess), so they thought fast and ended up snagging a trip to Maui last February for $50/each. Not bad. 

*The next 11 months were spent in disbelief that any of this was even real life. 

*Also, I found a DVC owner willing to rent me points at a good price for Aulani and got us a Standard Studio (hard to get). Then, months later, DVC had a deal where you could use 5 nights of points for 7 nights of stay (so, 2 free nights). I got that applied and the difference in rental cost refunded. Heck of a deal - around $175/night! 

*We planned the trip and were all excited to go! 

*Dug got a new job at the end of September.  New job is awesome, but required he attend an annual all-company retreat in Palm Springs, California...smack in the middle of our Hawaii trip.  When we asked, they arranged to fly him there from Hawaii in order to salvage the beginning and end of our trip. So, he got two weekends in Hawaii and Izzy and I were solo for 4.5 days in between.

*Did I mention that, despite the ups and downs, it was awesome?! *

*Chapters* 
*Intros*

*Day 1 - Fri. 11/7/14*
*Let's Go to Hawaii! - Part 1
Let's Go to Hawaii! - Part 2
Bring on the Mai Tais!
Aloha, Malasadas!
Welcome Home!
All's Quiet at Aulani*

*Day 2 - Sat. 11/8/14*
*Breakfast with Minnie - Part 1
Breakfast with Minnie - Part 2
Breakfast with Minnie - Part 3
Leaving the Bubble
Animals and a Bus
Movie Tour - Part 1
Movie Tour - Part 2
Uncle Bobo's BBQ
Wandering Around the Poly(nesian Cultural Center)
Musical Sticks
I'm On a Boat!
Driving, Food, & Exhaustion*

*Day 3 - Sun. 11/9/14*
*Pearl Harbor - Part 1*
*Pearl Harbor - Part 2*
*Pearl Harbor - Part 3*
*Pearl Harbor - Part 4*
*Bye-Bye, Food!*
*Beware of Bees During High Winds*
*Beaches & Dreams*
*Small White Dog Required*

*Day 4 - Mon. 11/10/14*
*Shopping in Paradise*
*Character Meet Spree*
*Naptime & Pool Time*

*Day 5 - Tues. 11/11/14*
*Table for Two*
*Pool Time & Character Meets*
*Characters Galore*
*Sailing Into the Sunset*
*Daredevil!*

*Day 6 - Weds. 11/12/14*
*The Menehune Trail*
*A Lazy Afternoon*
*Ta Da!*
*Surf's Up!*
*Cuteness Overload*
*Hawaiian Sunset*

*Day 7 - Thurs. 11/13/14*
*Giddy Up!*
*Waimea Valley Stroll*
*Stitch's Dance Party*
*Fun in the Sun*
*Dinner and a Show*

*Day 8 - Fri. 11/14/14*
*Disney Junior Aloha*
*The Circle Tour*
*Scenic Views at Sunset*
*The Long Drive Home*

*Day 9 - Sat. 11/15/14*
*Family Reunion*
*Pineapple is in the Air*
*Turtle!*
*Somewhere Under the Rainbows*
*Enjoying the Water*

*Day 10 - Sun. 11/16/14*
*Climbing to the Sunrise*
*Mmmmm, Butter!*
*Where's Minnie?*
*The Minnie Meet*
*Pool Party Crasher*
*Beach Time*
*Our Last Hawaiian Sunset*
*The Long Flight Home (in 1st Class!)*

*Pre-Trip Report Currently in Progress:
Land & Sea Pre-Trip Report Started!!!
...Turned to Trip Report Currently in Progress:
"I'm NOT a Princess, I'm Izzy!"

Off-Topic:
What? A Do-Over?!
Return to Aulani - PTR Update*


----------



## AprilRenee

First one here! I win!! (Aka I made up for being on the second page on your other report! Lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

joining!  glad to see you started ... though I can imagine wanting to "re-live" the trip know that the weather has gotten so cold


----------



## sock2you

Following along. Izzy has gotten so big!


----------



## Jackiemarie21

Not going to lie, I am pretty excited to relive this one with you!  Hawaii is one of my bucket list locations!

Can't wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## MiaBella05

joining in


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Awesome. cant wait for it to start


----------



## SevenWonkas

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Dugette

AprilRenee said:


> First one here! I win!! (Aka I made up for being on the second page on your other report! Lol


 Nice work - you've really upped your game!  I hadn't even finished putting up all the links yet! Glad you are here! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> joining!  glad to see you started ... though I can imagine wanting to "re-live" the trip know that the weather has gotten so cold


I cannot wait to relive this trip!  And, you know what? I'm hearing that we may actually have a really mild December here, so not quite as cold as it was in November. Still, Hawaii was much nicer! I'd rather be there any day.



sock2you said:


> Following along. Izzy has gotten so big!


 I know, it's such a difference looking at the Dec. 2013 TR and the new pictures - she's grown SO much. 



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Not going to lie, I am pretty excited to relive this one with you!  Hawaii is one of my bucket list locations!
> 
> Can't wait to hear all about your trip!


Yay!  I'm glad you're excited. It was always on our bucket list too, but it happened much sooner than expected. Hoping you get to enjoy it in the not-terribly-distant future.  Such an amazing place to visit.



MiaBella05 said:


> joining in


 and glad to have you along for the ride again! 



Backstage_Gal said:


> Awesome. cant wait for it to start


 and great to know you're here! Starting very soon... 



SevenWonkas said:


> Can't wait to hear more!


 Thanks for joining! Update coming up!


----------



## Dugette

*After nearly a year of anticipation (and Izzy saying, “I want go Hawaii!”), Friday, November 7th arrived. We had the day off from work and would be flying for most of it. 

The alarm was set for 7am.

The dog (Bailey) went on a barking spree at 5:30am.  She is a troublemaker sometimes. I got up to let her out and calm her down, then tried to get a bit more sleep before the alarm went off. Dug and Izzy continued to slumber peacefully.

Starting a couple days prior to the trip, I had gotten some sort of stomach flu. I wasn’t super sick, but was generally not hungry and, simply put, my digestive system was already on vacation. The worst was prior to the trip, thankfully, but it will linger intermittently several days into this trip (you’re welcome ). Fortunately, my stomach felt fairly stable upon getting up that morning. I stuck to just toast for breakfast, though, to play it safe.

I got up with the alarm, got myself ready, and packed up the last-minute things for myself and for Izzy. I got Bailey’s gear ready to go, as she would be going to “Wilderness Adventure Puppy Camp”, otherwise known as my dad and stepmom’s house. They are awesome to watch Bailey for us when we travel! Not to mention that they often provide puppy pick-up and drop-off service, as they did this time.

As a bonus, they had also volunteered to transport us to and from the airport. Yay!  My dad would be bringing us to MSP and my stepmom would be picking us up when we returned. We asked my dad to pick us up at 9am for our 11:30am flight, as we live about 30 minutes from the airport.

My dad decided to show up at 8:45am to give us time to get luggage into the car and all. He had brought my stepmom’s car, as it is slightly bigger (both are Subaru Outbacks, but hers is newer).  Izzy was a bit surprised to see Grandpa walk in – after all, he’s not supposed to be here! We explained that he was taking us to the airport so we could fly on an airplane to Hawaii. After a bit, she warmed up to his presence.

Izzy was still eating breakfast, so my dad sat with her and watched her eat toast (and amused her) while I started loading things into the car. I think Dug was finishing getting ready and/or packing last-minute things, as he was not keeping up with my pace. I was scrambling around, trying to make sure everything was packed and ready and loaded, etc. I also put out enormous amounts of cat food and water for Kitty (Dug’s friend would be checking in on her a couple times). 

Our luggage just barely fit in the car. We had an insane luggage allowance with our First Class tickets – 3 free checked bags of up to 75 pounds for each of us! We did not bring that much, but we did bring a lot more than we normally would. Especially with Dug doing a trip-within-a-trip.  I believe we ended up checking two large bags, two medium bags, and one carry-on sized bag. Our actual carry-on consisted of two backpacks (one Dug’s and one toys), a computer bag, a diaper changing kit, a cooler with milk for Izzy, a tote bag with my stuff, and a carseat. We gate-checked the stroller in its own bag (and threw some other things in there). I guess we just don’t travel light.

As we were getting ready to go, I said to Dug, “Do you think there is any reason to bring my keys? I mean, we have a spare house key (my dad would be using) and we don’t need the car.” He said we didn’t need them and I left them at home. Remember that until the very end of this trip report, okay?

So, despite my dad arriving 15 minutes early, we actually left nearly a half hour late, at 9:29am. Still fine on time, though. I finally managed to take a picture as we were leaving our neighborhood (I sat in back with Izzy):





By the way, you can’t see it there, but her stroller is crammed in between her rear-facing carseat and the front passenger seat. We just barely fit it in. But we did!

Oh, the weather was actually very pleasant, hence the fleece jacket. Izzy’s hat wasn’t really necessary, but she wanted to wear it, so who am I to say no? The weather took a turn for the worse about 3 days after we left – early winter in Minnesota!

We made it to the airport at 9:56am and pulled up to the departures area:









Looks like Izzy brought a few Duplos with her in the car.

We did what any reasonable people would do with all of our bags and a toddler: found the Skycap to check all 5 bags! Interestingly, he actually remembered us from a previous trip, as he knows someone who shares our last name (but is not related). I guess we travel a lot.

Once we had Izzy and all of the carry-on, my dad took a picture for us:





Despite that long list of things we carried on, this doesn’t look too bad. We each have a backpack (yes, mine is Izzy’s Minnie backpack), Dug has the computer bag over a shoulder, I’m holding the tote bag, and the carseat and diaper kit are both attached to the back of the stroller. Very mobile and easy to deal with. In fact, once we went through security, we were able to put the tote bag in the carseat that was attached to the stroller and the computer bag in the stroller basket below, making it even easier to get around. We avoided rolling bags, as we didn’t want to have to use overhead storage – it’s nice to have things easily accessible with a toddler and on such long flights.

After thanking my dad for the ride and the afternoon’s planned Bailey pick-up, we headed in to figure out where we were supposed to go through security. We were fairly sure there was a special line for First Class, but had no idea where that was.  We had to ask a couple people and then found that it was a bit off the beaten path. We’re walking towards the TSA agent here:





We ended up with basically a private security line. With pretty friendly TSA people. One other business traveler did come up right after us and we just let him go ahead, since we had so much stuff and he could cruise right through.

Izzy was awarded a TSA sticker:





I’m sure that will get her pre-check forever, right?

So, kind-of a neat thing – they told us NOT to bother folding the stroller and putting it on the belt. Which I’ve had to do every other time (5 other trips). Instead, they wanted to make it easy on us (wow!) and just rolled it through all wide open. Cool.

Everything went smoothly, except for a strange experience at the end. I had a couple thermoses of milk in the cooler for Izzy and I’d thrown in three food pouches for her too. They didn’t need to be in the cooler, it just seemed like a good place to toss them. They are normally just in the bags somewhere and never are a concern. But putting them in the cooler got the TSA guy’s attention. He told us that he was “going to let it go this time”, but we had to make sure never to bring ones that are over 3.4 ounces (these were and I’d venture to say nearly all of them are). I was fairly certain that he was wrong, as baby food is an exception to the 3.4 oz. rule – I’ve read up on travel with babies on the TSA website before. I mentioned to him that my understanding was that baby food was not limited to 3.4 oz. quantities and it’s been fine on 5 other flights, but he wouldn’t concede. However, since he was “letting it go”, I just dropped it and moved on. Just rubbed me the wrong way, though. I don’t like being accused of breaking rules that I am not breaking.

(Here’s the wording from the TSA website, by the way: “Medically required liquids, such as baby formula and food, breast milk and medications are allowed in excess of 3.4 ounces in reasonable quantities for the flight.”)

At any rate, we moved on from security and found a moose:





When we returned to the airport on our way home, Izzy spotted that same moose and yelled out, “Moose!”

When we got to the long stretches with moving walkways, we split up. Dug took the walkway while I pushed the stroller down the hallway. It’s kind-of a wide load and I didn’t want to block others who were passing or get bumped around by them. Here’s my view:









See Dug up there? Interestingly enough, since he walks much more slowly than I do (back problems that radiate into his hip), we moved at the same pace this way. I found myself wishing there were always a moving walkway when we were walking together. It was nice to move along quickly and have him keep up.

Once we got to our gate area, we stopped at the restrooms. We each went in to use them and Dug ended up bringing Izzy for a diaper change, as the women’s room had the table in the wheelchair stall and it was occupied. In the meantime, I worked on collapsing the stroller and packing it away in the gate-check bag. 

Dug came out and it was time to board! We grabbed all our stuff and bypassed the huddled masses (ha, kidding!) to get on the plane. We brought the stroller down to the gate-check area and hopped on the plane with everything else in tow. We let Izzy walk with us, as she had in August (instead of carrying her or wearing her in the Ergo – side note, I had the Ergo in the tote bag, just in case we needed it). 

It was so strange going to the First Class section. So roomy and pleasant! It was a two-and-two configuration, so I installed Izzy’s carseat in the window seat and sat next to her, while Dug sat directly across the aisle from me (next to a nice stranger). As I was scrambling to set things down and get Izzy in her carseat, I realized she would not need her jacket. I took it off and stashed it in the pocket of the seat in front of her to deal with once I got situated.

Once she was buckled up, Izzy wanted lunch:





Oooh, look, a “forbidden” pouch of baby food!

Dug was pleased with his accommodations:





First selfie/we-sie of the trip:





It was pretty nice to have small bottles of water, pillows, and blankets waiting for us! I felt special. Man, my $3 to upgrade from Coach to First Class was well-spent and paid off immediately! 

Izzy wanted more after her pouch, so I found something in her bag that would keep her occupied: a fruit roll-up. She’d never had one before and must have gotten it for Halloween or something. I figured it would keep her busy for a bit while the boarding continued:





Sure enough, it did take her some time to eat. And she liked it. But we were still at the gate. What next to keep her occupied? Oh, yeah, a new book-that-is-also-a-bus that I picked up for $1 at Target before the trip:





She got a kick out of that thing! She could “read” it and roll it around (though the wheels were a bit squeaky…I’m sure the rest of the cabin thought poorly of me…).

Meanwhile, the jetway was finally being pulled back and I could see it through Izzy’s window, which was a new experience:









Odd to see it getting further and further away.

We soon took off and were on our way to LAX, where we would have a short layover, then get back on the same plane the rest of the way to Honolulu. The take-off seemed really rough – I don’t know if it was being so far up in the plane and it felt different? Or if it was the plane? But we were fine and Izzy was being silly:









I’d given her that blanket since it was midday and she’d just eaten, so should be about naptime. Yeah, right. 

Dug was figuring out all the electronics hook-ups and the free movies:





I checked out the movie selection for Izzy and found a few Disney movies: Frozen, The Little Mermaid, and Toy Story 3. She chose Frozen:





We actually had brought the iPad loaded with Frozen, but it was way easier to just play it on the seatback screen. Especially since she didn’t care about having audio. I’d hooked her headphones up for her, but she didn’t want them. I’m guessing she would have been a big fan of the silent film era. The only thing she didn’t like was that the movie paused every time there was an announcement. She really did not like that and I had to calm her and explain that it would start again when the pilot was done talking. She got better with it as the flight went on. It happened a lot.

Dug chose to watch the movie Chef on his screen. He said it was great. For what it’s worth, we had initially planned to switch off as Izzy’s companion, but she was so wrapped up in watching her movie that it really wasn’t necessary, so we stayed put.

At some point, the flight attendant came by to take our lunch order. It was either a hamburger or some sort of salad, I think? Can’t remember. Dug and I both got burgers. The flight attendant suggested I get the other one for Izzy, as it had some fruit or something she might like. I said okay. 

A bit later, they came out with cloth tray-covers for our fancy-pull-out-of-the-armrest trays. They also would put peoples’ trays out for them, if needed. Here’s my fancy tablecloth:





(Side note: this plane had nice USB plug-ins on the seatbacks, so I was able to keep my phone fully charged, as you can sort-of see there).

Up next came a First Class feature that I was unaware of: the flight attendant came around with a basket of hot washcloths that she passed out with tongs. This was the best picture I could get without being too much of a gawker:





I think I may have used one to clean up Izzy's messy food-face.

Another thing that was different from Coach was that they addressed you as “Mr. [Last Name]” or “Mrs. [Last Name]”. Well, except for Izzy – I’m not sure they see a lot of toddlers there, so they weren’t entirely sure how to handle things with her at times.

Next up was the first of many snack baskets for us to choose items out of. It was mostly your typical airline snacks with this first one, but we could grab our own as the basket was offered and take as many as we wanted. I went simple and just grabbed a couple packs of pretzels, I think. Oh, and a cookie to stash for later, if Izzy needed distraction. Didn’t want to seem too eager to stock up (just yet). Izzy loves airline pretzels and enjoyed snacking while she watched silent Frozen:





Continued in next post…
*


----------



## Dugette

*Continued from last post…

Meanwhile, since Izzy was occupied, I decided to see what all was available on the screen in front of me. I ended up checking out the games and fooling around with Yahtzee until lunch arrived:





I think I might have been missing something, as all I was doing was rolling dice and selecting which ones to keep. I know that’s the game, but I didn’t see like a running scorecard or anything. It was good mindless activity, at least. I could say that I used a First Class perk available to me. I also got a can of Diet Coke to enjoy during that time. It came with a fancy glass:





No cheap plastic cups up here!

Then my lunch arrived to save me from endless Yahtzee:





Not bad! The burger was actually pretty good (I put the slice of cheese on it).  Mmm, love pickles! The thing in back is a kind-of strange potato salad. I didn’t eat much of it. Off to the right is a hard breadstick cracker thing. To the left, grapes, cheese (one wedge of which was already given to Izzy), and a yummy dessert cobbler. I don’t think she ended up bringing out the other meal (for Izzy), as it really wasn’t needed with her sharing some of my cheese, grapes, breadstick, etc. (There really wasn’t room for more than one meal, as Izzy’s tray was not usable due to the carseat being in the way).

Mmmm, nice block of cheese:





Mmmmm, cheeseburger:





I checked out our flight statistics on the screen:





Looks like we’d made it to Nebraska by lunch:





I noticed my condiments, in particular the tiny salt and pepper, and thought that was a swanky touch. In fact, I had to try them just to try them, so I opened up the tiny personal pepper shaker and used it on my weird potato salad. Made it slightly more palatable. Not enough to really eat, though:





Izzy was still going to town on the giant hunk of cheese:





Um, she got a little messy with no bib and crumbling cheese:





And then she managed to spill milk into her seat/on her. That Thermos straw cup doesn’t really leak, but if you hold it open and upside-down just right, the milk can come out through the straw – and it was. I asked the flight attendant for an extra napkin for clean-up. Ah, the perks of First Class – cloth napkins to clean up your toddler’s spills:





I soaked it up as much as I could and called it good.

Frozen had finished by then, so we went to The Little Mermaid next, as Izzy loves Ariel:





We had made it over the Rockies:





Time to play with travel-sized Minnie and little, pink Bear:





Minnie set a good example for Izzy and decided to get comfy with the blankie and airline pillow and go nigh-night:





Despite that, there was no napping for Izzy on this flight. She was perfectly happy watching her movies and playing with a few toys. Most of what we’d brought to amuse her never even came out of the bags. I wish there were always Disney movies for free on personal screens!

I think Izzy and I played peek-a-boo with Minnie and little Bear for a bit before the snack basket came around again. They added some special snack items this time. Izzy had recently discovered Kit Kats (Halloween), so I grabbed one of those, knowing it would keep her happy. I also took the flight attendant’s encouragement and grabbed a bag of Goldfish crackers for later. Naturally, I also had to take a special treat for myself – dark chocolate Milano cookies. Yum!





Yep, the Kit Kat meets with her approval:





I also pulled out the little bottles of water we had upon arrival. I think I had stashed them out of the way in a bag. Izzy insisted on finishing one of them:





Gotta wash down that chocolate, I guess.

Only 43 minutes left:





Soon enough, yet another snack service came around. Izzy wanted a banana:





I think I may have grabbed more things to stash for later. Or maybe a Snickers bar for me. I don’t remember. They were coming around fast and furious by that time.

The Little Mermaid had finished up, so we moved on to Toy Story 3:





Ah, my favorite little aliens!

Looks like Izzy’s eating another snack:





She definitely didn’t starve on this flight.

I guess Izzy decided to eat toy Olaf’s carrot nose next:





In general, this was a pretty bumpy flight and we were happy to land safely and on time at LAX. However, we ended up sitting on the runway for quite some time, as another plane was at our gate. Oh, joy. Time to amuse an over-tired kid on a non-moving plane. She kept saying, “I wanna get out!” I told her, “We all do, kid, we all do.”

To pass the time, Olaf, Minnie, and little Bear all had a dance party, which Izzy found highly amusing.

Sometime in there, Izzy also perused the Skymall magazine. I told her to find the doggies in it (I knew there had to be some) and she did! She was so proud to spot them and say, “Doggy!” I thought this page was just too strange to not take a picture of:





Really?! Does any animal actually like that? I’m pretty sure ours would knock them down in short order. Funny, though.

While we sat, Dug turned his phone back on and checked Facebook. By ridiculous coincidence, he saw a post of a distant family member (a cousin of his dad’s who lives in Canada) that said they had just arrived at their resort in Ko Olina for their big family vacation with the kids and grandkids! What?! Seriously, we had family in the same resort area?! He sent them a message and later found out they were staying at the Marriott and had their kids and 2 young grandkids (younger than Izzy) staying with them. We decided to try to meet up at some point during the week.

Finally, the other plane departed and we were able to park at our gate. As we waited for First Class to clear out (easier to get our stuff out in an empty cabin), Izzy found a pretzel on the ground. She wanted to eat it, but obliged when I asked her to give it to me. I didn’t know what to do with it, though, so stashed it in the seat pocket in front of me. We did end up getting some compliments on what a good kid Izzy was, so that was nice! I checked and, even though we’d be on the same plane, we had to take everything off, including her carseat. So, we gathered up our belongings and got off for a short break.

Up next: Bring on the Mai Tais! 
*


----------



## SevenWonkas

Dugette said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Everything went smoothly, except for a strange experience at the end. I had a couple thermoses of milk in the cooler for Izzy and I’d thrown in three food pouches for her too. They didn’t need to be in the cooler, it just seemed like a good place to toss them. They are normally just in the bags somewhere and never are a concern. But putting them in the cooler got the TSA guy’s attention. He told us that he was “going to let it go this time”, but we had to make sure never to bring ones that are over 3.4 ounces (these were and I’d venture to say nearly all of them are). I was fairly certain that he was wrong, as baby food is an exception to the 3.4 oz. rule – I’ve read up on travel with babies on the TSA website before. I mentioned to him that my understanding was that baby food was not limited to 3.4 oz. quantities and it’s been fine on 5 other flights, but he wouldn’t concede. However, since he was “letting it go”, I just dropped it and moved on. Just rubbed me the wrong way, though. I don’t like being accused of breaking rules that I am not breaking.
> 
> (Here’s the wording from the TSA website, by the way: “Medically required liquids, such as baby formula and food, breast milk and medications are allowed in excess of 3.4 ounces in reasonable quantities for the flight.”)
> 
> 
> *



My son (3 years old) flies a couple times/year with us.  we always take baby food pouches with us (he loves them!). They're always the 4 oz ones, and we've only had an issue with them one time. Most places don't even bat an eye. But when we were leaving Kauai last year, the TSA agent stopped us.  We had a ton of pouches with us.... Nine, I think. We were going from Kauai to Oahu, with a layover there. Then Oahu to Chicago, with a 5 hour layover there. And finally, Chicago to Cincinnati. I wanted to be prepared. Anyway, this TSA Agent said that because the pouches were over the allotted 3 oz, and didn't fit in a quart sized bag, they had to swab each pouch. That's fine, no big deal. But they also said they had to give one of us (DH or me) a pat down. And asked us which one wanted to do it.  While the pat down was annoying, if they had to do it they had to do it. But it didn't make much sense from a security standpoint that only one parent had to do it, AND we got to choose which one?

Doesn't matter anymore anyway. We both signed up for pre-check, so we just keep everything in our bags now. I had a few pouches in our backpack on our flight to Orlando last month. Got through security with no issues.


----------



## Dugette

SevenWonkas said:


> My son (3 years old) flies a couple times/year with us.  we always take baby food pouches with us (he loves them!). They're always the 4 oz ones, and we've only had an issue with them one time. Most places don't even bat an eye. But when we were leaving Kauai last year, the TSA agent stopped us.  We had a ton of pouches with us.... Nine, I think. We were going from Kauai to Oahu, with a layover there. Then Oahu to Chicago, with a 5 hour layover there. And finally, Chicago to Cincinnati. I wanted to be prepared. Anyway, this TSA Agent said that because the pouches were over the allotted 3 oz, and didn't fit in a quart sized bag, they had to swab each pouch. That's fine, no big deal. But they also said they had to give one of us (DH or me) a pat down. And asked us which one wanted to do it.  While the pat down was annoying, if they had to do it they had to do it. But it didn't make much sense from a security standpoint that only one parent had to do it, AND we got to choose which one?
> 
> Doesn't matter anymore anyway. We both signed up for pre-check, so we just keep everything in our bags now. I had a few pouches in our backpack on our flight to Orlando last month. Got through security with no issues.


Interesting experience! Before I posted that update, I searched online for others' experiences with pouches (to make sure I wasn't crazy ) and I saw some other stories of people having to get a pat-down, like you mentioned.  Thankfully, we didn't have to undergo any additional checks with ours. In the future, I will go back to just putting them in one of the bags. They never caused any issue that way.  The search I did seemed to indicate that they were fine for most people, but the TSA treatment of them can vary wildly, as you found.

That is quite the long day of flying you had, by the way!  And did they have to open all the pouches?


----------



## SevenWonkas

Dugette said:


> .  That is quite the long day of flying you had, by the way!  And did they have to open all the pouches?



No, thank goodness! I would've probably protested somehow! They just took each individual one out of the gallon ziplock bag we had and used the swab over them.


----------



## Imagineer5

I am here!!

So glad you started! Excited to hear every bit about the trip.  The first part of the flight seems like it went well, and maybe for the best that she didn't fall asleep since you had to take her off anyway? That is annoying that you had to take it all out though and then return to your seats lol!


----------



## amazingact21

I'm here! Can't wait to read all about Hawaii and your vacation!


I might have slacked a little on your PTR, so I had no idea that Dug left for 4.5 days. I can't believe you and Izzy had the island to yourselves for a few days. Man, two trips to WDW AND to HI with a toddler by yourself.... I seriously give you so many kudos for being such an awesome traveling mom. I'm pretty sure I just got a gray hair thinking about doing all that with Landon. 



Oh no, I'm sorry to hear you were recovering from a stomach flu before you left. That is never fun.




First class sounds nice. And from the pictures you can clearly see how roomy and comfortable the seats look, even with Izzy's carseat. You're making me wanna travel first class with a toddler! If for no other reason than the abundance of food available.


----------



## AprilRenee

It's so fun to read about how it is up in first class!! Thanks for telling us "commoners" all about it! Lol 
Izzy is doing SO good on the flight! I hope it continues! 

Good to know about the pouches. I'll make sure to throw them in my luggage and not a "food bag"


----------



## TheMaxRebo

That was super nice of your dad and step-mom to watch the dog and drive you to/from the airport.  Guess in the future you will have to do the same thing when Izzy is grown up and traveling to Disney on her own .... who am I kidding, no way you let her go to Disney without you 

Ooh, the comment about the keys - foreshadowing all the way to the end of the trip .... Walt would be proud of your storytelling 

That's kind of odd that they let you just walk the stroller through all open and everything but then had an issue (or at least a "I'll let it go this time" issue) with the food pouches.  As long as they were sealed I can't imagine what the issue would be 

I've never flown 1st class but have flown business and it is amazing how much offering some water or juice, etc. when you board makes it a much more pleasant experience.

I like the picture of Dug with all the wires.  It's like is was your job to entertain Izzy and the planes job to entertain Dug   (though, I guess with the Disney movies the plane did pretty good entertaining everyone).

For those milano cookies alone it was worth the extra $3 for 1st class 

Sorry about the bumpy flight - but at least you made it and like the tease of "Mai Tais"


----------



## AZMermaid

We got to go through the pre-screening on our last flight- it was awesome! So much easier with little ones. 

We flew first class to Vancouver when we went for the DCL cruise. My FIL paid, so who am I to argue. My kids were 17 months and almost 3. There were really good on the flight, but when we got on, a man who looked to be some sort of college scout/ coach person was seated in the front row of coach. He saw us and said "Oh you've GOT to be kidding me." I am not sure he was worried they would be noisy and disrupt him or if he is a frequent flier and was hoping to upgrade, but he was not happy to see my toddlers in first class. As it was, there were two groups in first that day. Us and another extended family with 4 school aged kids- also going on our cruise. They came on like a pack of wild monkeys but settled down once the flight got going and they were fine the duration of the flight. But, I remember chuckling "you are worried about MY kids?"


----------



## Dugette

SevenWonkas said:


> No, thank goodness! I would've probably protested somehow! They just took each individual one out of the gallon ziplock bag we had and used the swab over them.


Well, that's good at least. Still a pain, though. Glad you got them through. 



Imagineer5 said:


> I am here!!


Hi! 



Imagineer5 said:


> So glad you started! Excited to hear every bit about the trip.  The first part of the flight seems like it went well, and maybe for the best that she didn't fall asleep since you had to take her off anyway? That is annoying that you had to take it all out though and then return to your seats lol!


Yeah, flight went pretty well. And, yes, for that last hour or so I was kind-of hoping she'd stay awake, otherwise we'd have to either wake her up or somehow manage to take her off without waking her. But, yeah, the whole thing seemed silly, but they told me they do a "security sweep" of the plane and everything needs to go. (And if you don't take it the cleaning crew will...  Okay, they didn't say that, but story coming up...)



amazingact21 said:


> I'm here! Can't wait to read all about Hawaii and your vacation!


Hi, glad you're here! 



amazingact21 said:


> I might have slacked a little on your PTR, so I had no idea that Dug left for 4.5 days.


Ha, that would be funny if I didn't mention it until, "Then we took Dug to the airport and sent him away" and you'd be like, "WHAAAAAAAT?!?" 



amazingact21 said:


> I can't believe you and Izzy had the island to yourselves for a few days. Man, two trips to WDW AND to HI with a toddler by yourself.... I seriously give you so many kudos for being such an awesome traveling mom. I'm pretty sure I just got a gray hair thinking about doing all that with Landon.


Aw, well, thank you, but I have to say that I think you have a much more daunting task taking care of Landon while Alex is deployed!  I've often wondered how you do that. I mean, hanging out in Disney or Hawaii for a few days seems like a piece of cake compared to week after week without another parent to relieve you. So, anyway, I send those kudos right back to you!  

For what it's worth, I do think we've been blessed with a good traveller. She makes is relatively easy to take her along. 



amazingact21 said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry to hear you were recovering from a stomach flu before you left. That is never fun.


Nope, not at all.  Figures that it would happen right before the trip too. Could be worse, though, I guess. As long as I didn't really eat it didn't bother me. 



amazingact21 said:


> First class sounds nice. And from the pictures you can clearly see how roomy and comfortable the seats look, even with Izzy's carseat. You're making me wanna travel first class with a toddler! If for no other reason than the abundance of food available.


I totally agree! If it were always $3 to upgrade, I'd be all over that!  It was nice and roomy, so much easier to get to stuff under the seats, which seems to be a frequent requirement with a toddler. And, yes, the endless snacks are great - I had brought a whole bunch with out of habit and didn't need them at all.



AprilRenee said:


> It's so fun to read about how it is up in first class!! Thanks for telling us "commoners" all about it! Lol
> Izzy is doing SO good on the flight! I hope it continues!


Glad to fill in the "commoners."  I really wanted to take pictures of snack baskets and all sorts of things, but I didn't want to look like I was TOO in awe of being seated up there. 



AprilRenee said:


> Good to know about the pouches. I'll make sure to throw them in my luggage and not a "food bag"


They should be fine in any bag - we usually have them in a food/snack bag that goes through the scanner. The difference here was that I gave the TSA agent the cooler they were in so he could check the milk - so they were sitting right there in front of him and got his attention (only the milk and pouches and ice packs were in there).



TheMaxRebo said:


> That was super nice of your dad and step-mom to watch the dog and drive you to/from the airport.  Guess in the future you will have to do the same thing when Izzy is grown up and traveling to Disney on her own .... who am I kidding, no way you let her go to Disney without you


Yes, it was REALLY nice of them to do so much! They are big travelers themselves, so they try to help us travel when they are in town and we're going somewhere. And, yeah, good luck to Izzy trying to go to Disney without us! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Ooh, the comment about the keys - foreshadowing all the way to the end of the trip .... Walt would be proud of your storytelling


I know - now everyone will have to stick around to find out, right?   Yay for Walt being proud!



TheMaxRebo said:


> That's kind of odd that they let you just walk the stroller through all open and everything but then had an issue (or at least a "I'll let it go this time" issue) with the food pouches.  As long as they were sealed I can't imagine what the issue would be


They actually walked the stroller through for us, but yeah, strange. I guess we should have stashed the food pouches in the stroller console. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I've never flown 1st class but have flown business and it is amazing how much offering some water or juice, etc. when you board makes it a much more pleasant experience.


I bet Business Class is nice too! I had only ever been in Coach and will probably only ever be in it in the future.  I actually was thinking the same thing when I got on and saw the little water bottles, though. They can't cost much and if they provided those to all passengers, I think everyone would be a bit happier.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I like the picture of Dug with all the wires.  It's like is was your job to entertain Izzy and the planes job to entertain Dug   (though, I guess with the Disney movies the plane did pretty good entertaining everyone).


Yeah, the plane did an okay job of entertaining everybody. But, yes, Izzy needed some entertainment from me too. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> For those milano cookies alone it was worth the extra $3 for 1st class


Absolutely! I got my money's worth in junk food! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry about the bumpy flight - but at least you made it and like the tease of "Mai Tais"


Yeah, we got there and all was fine. And, compared to the end of our flight home, this wasn't bad at all.  (Ha ha, check out all that foreshadowing!)



AZMermaid said:


> We got to go through the pre-screening on our last flight- it was awesome! So much easier with little ones.


We got to do the pre-check lane a couple times on other trips and it was so much nicer! No worries about taking everything off and out. Just plop your stuff down and walk through, pretty much. Wish it was always like that.



AZMermaid said:


> We flew first class to Vancouver when we went for the DCL cruise. My FIL paid, so who am I to argue. My kids were 17 months and almost 3. There were really good on the flight, but when we got on, a man who looked to be some sort of college scout/ coach person was seated in the front row of coach. He saw us and said "Oh you've GOT to be kidding me." I am not sure he was worried they would be noisy and disrupt him or if he is a frequent flier and was hoping to upgrade, but he was not happy to see my toddlers in first class. As it was, there were two groups in first that day. Us and another extended family with 4 school aged kids- also going on our cruise. They came on like a pack of wild monkeys but settled down once the flight got going and they were fine the duration of the flight. But, I remember chuckling "you are worried about MY kids?"


Oh, wow, I can't believe he said that within earshot of you!  I was worried about people making assumptions like that about Izzy, but I didn't catch anything (at least not that obvious - I do have a picture on the way home where a guy looks like he's side-eye-ing us, but not sure). I think that some people in the cabin didn't even know that there was a 2-year-old in row 2. I was mentally prepared for comments - responding that she had a ticket just like anyone else - but, you know, I would have had to hide the $70 part.


----------



## Jackiemarie21

Oh first class looks amazing!  Izzy looks so comfortable and content with all her snacks and movies!  Defiantly worth the price you paid to upgrade!


----------



## Dugette

Jackiemarie21 said:


> Oh first class looks amazing!  Izzy looks so comfortable and content with all her snacks and movies!  Defiantly worth the price you paid to upgrade!


Your post totally got me thinking there should be a "toddler class" on airplanes - they could have tiny seats, so the airlines would save some money there by cramming them in. But all the tiny seats could have built-in 5-point-harnesses, video screens with endless Disney options (and easy-to-use remotes or touch-screens), and there would be unlimited snack and sippy-cup refill service. I'm not sure if this would be a separate section with only toddlers and flight attendant/nannies to watch them or if there would be accompanying parent seats too.   All I know is that I would consider paying extra for something like that!  It would be kind-of like a "kids club" for the skies. Man, Disney needs an airline!

But, yeah, we got WAY more than our $3 in "upgrade" cost out of it, for sure! Heck, just in Goldfish alone.


----------



## LuvEeyore

I finally made it over.  I need to find a price break on airline tickets.  The first class upgrade was great for you.  OUr flights  got switched one time and I was flying from Roanoke, VA to Orlando with a friends 9 year old daughter (not quite 20 years ago)  We ended up going to BWI then Orlando and the only seats from BWI were 1st class.  Jacqueline loved getting the first class treatment with breakfast and all the attention.  She said she was going to love the trip home when I had to bust her bubble and tell her it was coach class all the way home!!

I know the work of the TSA is important but kids yogurt pouches being a problem??  Give me a break.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Sorry I'm late to the party, but I'm all caught up!

Man, first class looks pretty swanky.  I'm not used to seeing airline seats that are actually comfortable.  Let alone places that give you warm towels.  Then again, I mostly fly Southwest.


----------



## Leshaface

First off thanks for going into detail about your flight and what you and Izzy did the entire time (eating it sounds like! )

I think you posted a link for how you got the car seat attached to the back of the stroller, but I can't find it in my notes or the search.  Do you mind sending it again?  

SOOOO nice to not have to fold up the stroller.  I'd probably pay extra for that option if it was available!

I started looking at the Foogo cups that you had mentioned and I came across a 10 oz thermos (no straw or sippy, just a thermos) that i'm probably going to get.  I don't like giving him so much milk at once (usually 4 oz everytime he wants milk) so I may end up getting two of those thermos' for the plane and the parks and bringing his regular sippy cups along to fill those up. 

Okay, guess i'll be bringing a print out of the TSA guidelines regarding pouches.  I've never once in all 3 Roundtrip flights had an issue with breastmilk, formula or pouches.  I would have been annoyed too.  

Fruit roll ups on the list! 

I'll be brining LOTS of snacks!


----------



## Dugette

LuvEeyore said:


> I finally made it over.  I need to find a price break on airline tickets.  The first class upgrade was great for you.  OUr flights  got switched one time and I was flying from Roanoke, VA to Orlando with a friends 9 year old daughter (not quite 20 years ago)  We ended up going to BWI then Orlando and the only seats from BWI were 1st class.  Jacqueline loved getting the first class treatment with breakfast and all the attention.  She said she was going to love the trip home when I had to bust her bubble and tell her it was coach class all the way home!!


Yes, it's quite a treat to travel in first! I'm glad I spotted that it was only $3 more when I was buying the price-glitch tickets. It was like $68 for coach and $71 for first!  



LuvEeyore said:


> I know the work of the TSA is important but kids yogurt pouches being a problem??  Give me a break.


I know, it seemed so silly. At least he did let them be, I guess.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party, but I'm all caught up!


Hi!  Party is just getting started. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, first class looks pretty swanky.  I'm not used to seeing airline seats that are actually comfortable.  Let alone places that give you warm towels.  Then again, I mostly fly Southwest.


I know, so strange, huh? I don't think I've ever flown Southwest, actually. But plenty of Delta coach! Not used to all the elbow room and the attentive service.



Leshaface said:


> First off thanks for going into detail about your flight and what you and Izzy did the entire time (eating it sounds like! )


You're welcome. And, yes, lots of eating. Snacks and movies for most of the way.



Leshaface said:


> I think you posted a link for how you got the car seat attached to the back of the stroller, but I can't find it in my notes or the search.  Do you mind sending it again?


Sure, here's a picture:





I use a large carabiner to attach the tether strap on the back of the carseat to the stroller handle. Then I just tuck the bottom of the carseat into the back of the stroller basket If I want it extra secure, I'll attach the latches to the bottom of the stroller, but that's usually not necessary. Let me know if you have any questions after trying it out!



Leshaface said:


> SOOOO nice to not have to fold up the stroller.  I'd probably pay extra for that option if it was available!


Yeah, it was nice. We did still take the stuff out of the basket and all, though. But it was an unexpected treat.



Leshaface said:


> I started looking at the Foogo cups that you had mentioned and I came across a 10 oz thermos (no straw or sippy, just a thermos) that i'm probably going to get.  I don't like giving him so much milk at once (usually 4 oz everytime he wants milk) so I may end up getting two of those thermos' for the plane and the parks and bringing his regular sippy cups along to fill those up.


That should work. I've done that too, before she was good at drinking from the straw thermos (she was better with her regular sippy). It's really nice to have cold drinks readily available in the parks. And having two is good too, since you can fill one with milk and one with water. 



Leshaface said:


> Okay, guess i'll be bringing a print out of the TSA guidelines regarding pouches.  I've never once in all 3 Roundtrip flights had an issue with breastmilk, formula or pouches.  I would have been annoyed too.


I know, this is the first time it's ever come up in 6 roundtrips. 



Leshaface said:


> Fruit roll ups on the list!


Sounds good. The only thing I worried about with it is that she hadn't had one before and was stuffing it into her mouth and I didn't want her to choke. I just kept a good eye on her and reminded her to chew good and it was fine, though.



Leshaface said:


> I'll be brining LOTS of snacks!


Yes, a good variety of things to munch on. I always bring a couple dumdums as an emergency treat. She loves them, but rarely gets them. I actually haven't had to break one out on a flight yet, but I like knowing they are there in a crisis.


----------



## Disneymoon09

Here!  Aulani/Hawaii is on my bucket list!


----------



## schmass

I'm here!  First class seems like SUCH a nice start to the trip!!


----------



## Leshaface

Thanks for taking a picture for me!  I could not figure out how you were attaching it at the top of the car seat since I know there's no holes.  Wrote that on my to-do list 

I did purchase a box of fruit roll ups so I could try them first (since it has to have been Junior high since i've last had one!) and boy are they chewy!  I'll probably share one with him in the next few days to see how he does and put them away until our trip so they'll be like a new treat for him.  

Thanks again for the tips and if you have any other suggestions (snacks, packing, etc!) please let me know either through text or the DIS!


----------



## Dugette

Disneymoon09 said:


> Here!  Aulani/Hawaii is on my bucket list!


 As for the bucket list, yep - this needs to be on it!  It was always more of a long-term bucket list thing for us before the airfare glitch happened, but now that we've been we just keep trying to figure out how to get back there in the next few years - such a great place!



schmass said:


> I'm here!  First class seems like SUCH a nice start to the trip!!


 Glad you made it over! It was a really nice start to the trip. I mean, it's still flying with a 2-year-old, but having someone supplying you with a steady stream of snacks and Disney movies certainly helps! 



Leshaface said:


> Thanks for taking a picture for me!  I could not figure out how you were attaching it at the top of the car seat since I know there's no holes.  Wrote that on my to-do list


No problem!  I actually had that picture from a previous trip and have used it a few times to explain to people - comes in handy! For what it's worth, since I still rear-face her in the car, I don't actually use the tether strap for anything, so it's still all bound up like it was when I bought the thing. So, I'm not sure if that changes things - mine is just a nice little loop, basically. Also, Lauren told me that she can attach hers without anything at all - the top of the carseat will actually fit right over her parent console on the stroller - so I guess things will vary depending on your exact equipment.



Leshaface said:


> I did purchase a box of fruit roll ups so I could try them first (since it has to have been Junior high since i've last had one!) and boy are they chewy!  I'll probably share one with him in the next few days to see how he does and put them away until our trip so they'll be like a new treat for him.


I know, it had been forever since I'd had one too! I agree - they are REALLY chewy - more than I remembered. And I hadn't tested any, since we just had that one, so I discovered that by seeing Izzy stuff wads of it in her mouth on the plane and struggle to chew it. So, make sure he takes small bites and chews it up, since I got all paranoid about her choking (she was fine, though). Or go with something entirely different - this was just what we happened to have on hand. Any candy or treat that he'd be excited about would be good to have. I did like that this kept her occupied for a long time, though - so chewy you can't eat it fast. 



Leshaface said:


> Thanks again for the tips and if you have any other suggestions (snacks, packing, etc!) please let me know either through text or the DIS!


No problem! Let me know if you have any other questions. I try to be as detailed as I can in the reports to help with this sort of thing, as I know it's helped me to read other reports. Of course, you're an old pro at traveling with a little one at this point anyway.


----------



## Dugette

*We left off with us carrying all of our stuff off the plane at LAX so that we could wait around and then put it all back right where it was. I forgot to mention that, as we waited to get off the plane, the couple behind me and Izzy said that she was really good  but also that they could see it was A LOT of work for me. I guess they noticed my constant catering to her whims. Kind-of a compliment, though, to know that they appreciated the effort I had to expend to make sure my 2-year-old didnt detract from their First Class flight. Because, though she is a good kid, it doesnt happen entirely in a vacuum. Anyway, just thought it was worth mentioning, as Izzys gotten many compliments on flights, but people dont usually point out the effort it takes on the parents part to have a well-behaved toddler.

So, as we were leaving, we asked the flight attendant if our gate-checked stroller would come out or stay on the plane. She said that it would probably come out and, if it wasnt there, to wait up by the desk inside and they would bring it up. Okay. Annoying, though. 

So, we got up to the desk and hung around waiting for the stroller. After maybe three minutes of being off the plane, I realized that Id left Izzys little fleece jacket in the seat pocket in front of her. I told the gate agent who went down to get it/check with the cleaning crew. I knew Id left it in the pocket of Seat 2A. Despite having them check and ask the cleaning crew about it multiple times during our layover, it had completely vanished from existence in those 3 minutes. Go figure. I told my dad this story when we got home and he immediately responded with, They steal things. My dad is not a paranoid person and, like me, generally thinks the best of people. Im thinking hes had a similar experience with that reaction. I hate to accuse people of things, but I have an awfully hard time explaining how a toddlers jacket could disappear from all existence in the span of a few minutes. I mean, its big enough to not be lost/hidden, its clearly not a piece of garbage, it was not a security threat, it was clearly linked to a certain seat and could easily be matched back up with a passenger, etc. And we were told that what they were doing during that time was a security sweep  but, lets just say that this jacket was a threat to security and they destroyed it  couldnt I have just taken it off with us and then brought it back on and caused the same threat? Its not like we went through security again. Anyway, this just really bothered me. It wasnt a fancy jacket, thankfully  just a hand-me-down Old Navy fleece, but I wanted to have it on the trip, for chilly evenings or windy/cold sightseeing places  and for when we got home. So, while we stewed about that, we continued to wait for the stroller, which was nowhere to be seen. Nothing had come up from gate check. Time was ticking and I wanted to get Izzys diaper changed while we were at LAX, so she and I took off for a restroom while Dug waited for the stroller alongside our pile of stuff.

I think I used the restroom and then we went out to the changing area for Izzy. And discovered that a woman was using it as her personal desk. And she was completely oblivious to us waiting for her to finish whatever paperwork she was doing. Why she thought there was a desk in the restroom, I dont know (though, in her defense, it was one of those changing areas that is just a countertop vs. a pull-down thing). She never did pay us any attention and I didnt have the heart to tell her that she was using a germ-infested changing area as a desk, so I just took Izzy out to Dug and asked him to change her in the mens room while I waited for the stroller to arrive. 

They came back and we waited some more. Wasnt looking like they were going to take off the gate-checked items after all. We just stuck around there anyway, since wed be able to board again soon. In the meantime, Izzy found a fantastic new chair:









Yay, we can carry her on! Silly girl! She loves to try out any chair she can find.

After that, she taught me how to play Ring Around the Rosy. I didnt know that she knew that game/song, but I guess she learned it at daycare. I caught on pretty quickly to her making me spin around while she chanted, Rosy! Rosy! Rosy! and then forced me to fall down! Yeah, I was pretty dizzy by the end of that game.

A couple video clips, if youre bored:









After this, right before boarding, there was a woman with a toddler younger than Izzy who was not paying a ton of attention to where her kid was going. She was on one side of the ropes that made a boarding line and we were on the other. Her kid kept crossing over to play with Izzy (well, sit near and look at Izzy) and the mom didnt always notice. Once, her kid got stuck in the middle of the boarding line with people trying not to trip over her. And they seemed to be looking at me, since I was the one paying attention to the kid while her mom was distracted, I guess. It was awkward. Luckily, we were able to board at that point, so we got back on the plane.

We went back to our same seats and the first thing I did was check the seat pockets and surrounding areas for the jacket. Nowhere to be found. However, remember that pretzel that Id put in the seat pocket right before we got off the plane? Yeah, that was still there. I guess pretzels are not trash enough for the cleaning crew and not dangerous enough for the security sweep. Who knew?

At any rate, I got Izzys seat attached again and got her buckled into it. They came around asking if we wanted drinks and most people were getting a Mai Tai, so I went along, as did Dug.

His:





Mine:





Izzy enjoyed some milk and randomly plugged her ears:









Yep, thats still my drink, not hers.

We had some different people in the cabin around us vs. the previous leg of the flight. It seemed that the woman in row 1 and the man in row 3 (we were in 2) were together, but not seated together. So, instead, they were having conversations over our heads, especially early on. Odd. It was annoying, but I just figured that we would be even if Izzy got noisy later on. Plus, I was doing math in my head and realizing that we were paying a whopping $17.50 for this leg of our flight.

Although Izzy was very sleepy by this time, I was thankful that she was silly sleepy instead of cranky sleepy:









There goes my drinks umbrella

They came around and took our dinner orders. I got rigatoni.  According to the chart I snapped a picture of, it looks like Dug got ribs:





(Front of the plane is at the bottom and Izzy is the X on the right  I didnt order anything for her since she could share from my plate, if she was awake).

Like I said, Izzy was tired, so by takeoff, this is what I saw:





Yay! Finally! I had visions of a relaxing flight for Mommy floating through my head. Id start with a nice nap, then have some drinks, maybe even watch a movie or something crazy. 

So, we took off and, just like the previous flight, it was not the smooth and safe feeling we are used to. I wrote this in my phones notes and passed it to Dug, who agreed: Why is this plane so d@$# scary? Thankfully, everything was fine and it turns out that the plane home would be even scarier (but also fine, dont worry).

A couple pictures as we left LAX to begin our journey over the ocean:









My next note says, Thank God she can sleep through the insanely loud ad. I think it was a patting-ourselves-on-the-back ad for Delta and it was at full blast. Yikes!

After that, I decided it was Mommy naptime and closed my eyes. Just briefly, as the flight attendants were starting to bring around the placemats and such for dinner. I asked how long until dinner was served and they said maybe 20 minutes or so. Ugh, so much for naptime. I just tried to rest while I waited, but didnt fall asleep.

Soon, dinner arrived and mine looked like this (no picture of Dugs):





It wasnt very good. The pasta was not particularly warm and had barely any Bolognese sauce. The salad was blah. The bread was decent (not yet pictured). And I had been so excited to see a tiny Ben and Jerrys, but even that was just okay. I dont know if it was because I was still somewhat sick or if it was because it was Cookie Dough and, though good, not my favorite flavorbut I even got sick of eating ice cream. This is the after of my meal:





Of course, I was still not eating a ton with my stomach being unsettled, but this was just really not enjoyable. I did make a pretty good dent in the ice cream, though.

So, with dinner out of the way, time to nap! Or so I thought. Because Izzy woke up almost immediately after dinner. Yep, she took like a 45 minute nap. And that was it. For the whole long day in an airplane that would keep her up WAY past her normal bedtime of 7-8pm Central (we would land around 6:30pm Hawaii time, which is 10:30pm at home).

I set her up with Toy Story 3 and she was happy:





We still had a long way to go:





As usual, the person in front of me decided to recline their seat:





Pretty much every flight Ive been on in the last year with Izzy has been like that. I always get the recliner in front of me. Made it really awkward to look at my screen. Not that I really had a need to anyway, since Izzy was up. As a side note, I just asked Dug what he did on this flight and it was: had some drinks and watched Moonlight Kingdom. Sounds nice. Beyond the Mai Tai (because you HAVE to have one on a flight to Hawaii, right?), I was going to wait until Izzy was sleeping to have any drinks. Well, that didnt happen. I really failed at getting my $17.50s worth of Baileys on this flight, haha.

The snack service continued as before:





I was so happy to see this because I swear we had just over 3 hours left for like an hour, time was dragging so much for me:





Looks like everyone is enjoying their entertainment:









If youre in Row 1, I guess this is the required foot positioning:





No shoes allowed!

Izzy had another forbidden pouch and some milk as Toy Story 3 started again with about 2 hours left to go:





Up next: The last 1.5 hours in the air and we finally arrive!*


----------



## Jackiemarie21

What a bummer about the fleece.  I don't like to think about the bad in people, but theft is the only logical explanation.

Looks like another pretty successful flight!  Although too bad no nap for mommy  isn't that the way it always goes?  It looks like Izzy is really getting used to that snack service!


----------



## AprilRenee

Oh man! There at the end I was getting antsy FOR you! Ugh! 

But I agree with your comment at the beginning about well behaved toddlers. Caden is the same way, he's a good kid, but idk how much of that is a natural tendency to be good and how much is a LOT of mommy being prepared with snacks and toys and iPads etc as well as a lot of training and teaching AND making sure he knows what to expect and what I'm expecting from him before we go into ANY situation. 
For example Caden comes with me to lots of meetings cause I teach part time (mostly afternoon/evenings) but mostly I stay at home with him. So meetings happen during the day while I'm at home with him, I don't have day care to drop him off at, so he has to come along. And he's been coming along since he was born. 
 I get lots of "wow! He's so good! My kid would never have done that!" But the fact is, a) he's been doing it since birth. He doesn't have a choice. And b) I plan like crazy. I schedule meetings to be 15-30 min after nap time should start or happen in the morning when he's happy. I also make sure I have the iPad (and he had been kept away from TV all day so it's a novelty by meeting time), and I have snacks along. Or if the meeting is during nap time I get there 30-45 min early so I can walk around the building and get him to sleep in his stroller so that he'll sleep thru the meeting. 

So yes, he's good. But I do a LOT to make sure that happens!

Obviously you hit a sore subject haha


----------



## Imagineer5

LOL I was also getting antsy for you reading through that.  With the de-planing and no stroller then the annoying woman using the changing table as a desk (UM GROSS?! I think I would have said something like, you do realize you are getting poop on your work right? or at the very least made it very clear that she needs to move on.  Maybe pretended my DD had a giant blowout or something very loudly lol).  Anyway... then the 45 minute nap! Argh! So annoying.  I'd have swapped with DH then  or at least ordered 3 more mai tais! 

Dinner really doesn't look very appetizing.  I got excited to see the Ben & Jerry's little cup, but cookie dough ice cream isn't my favorite either.


----------



## AZMermaid

That is so funny about the woman using the changing table as a desk! How frustrating about the fleece- I would be annoyed too! I am loving your adventure in first class! You are inspiring me to try to write a trip report when we go!


----------



## Leshaface

That was really nice of the couple to notice how hard you were working at trying to keep Izzy occupied and quiet during the flight.  

I would have been so annoyed about the jacket too.  Why would someone want a toddler's fleece jacket?  I wonder if you could have went through the Lost and Found at LAX for it, in the rare case a worker picked it up to take it to L&F.

Ew, lady doing work at a poopy changing table! So rude.

Do you think because you're in the front of the plane, the turbulance is worse?  Maybe that's one perk to flying coach! 

Can I just say how nice you are...I would have switched seats with DH on the last leg of the trip, or for at least a portion of the trip so I could take a short nap.


----------



## Backstage_Gal

I always really enjoy your reports, thanks! I took my son to Germany when he was 9 months old by MYSELF, I feel your pain with a little one, LOL.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I always appreciate when people note that the kids were well behaved - even if it is just about how the kids on their own behaved I still chock that up to solid parenting 

Bummer about that coat ... I'd like to think someone just made a mistake but also not naive enough to think it isn't possible that someone stole it.

At least you know now that when you can't get they crazy cheap 1st class ticket for Izzy you can just store her in the overhead compartment 

Bummer about the food - not that I am expecting amazing food but there is no reason in this day and age to not have decent food provided no matter what class you are in.  Your drink looks fun though!  Glad Dug had a good flight 

Oh well, about to arrive in paradise - just keep saying that to yourself over and over


----------



## Dugette

Jackiemarie21 said:


> What a bummer about the fleece.  I don't like to think about the bad in people, but theft is the only logical explanation.


Yeah, I hate that. I just can't figure out what else could have happened to it, though. I mean, they checked with the cleaning crew within minutes of us leaving the plane. Someone should have remembered finding it. 



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Looks like another pretty successful flight!  Although too bad no nap for mommy  isn't that the way it always goes?  It looks like Izzy is really getting used to that snack service!


It is always the way it goes! At least around here, most of the time. The best Mommy got to do is nod off for a minute at a time while Izzy was engrossed in her movie. But that darn Mommy-awareness kept waking me up to check on her too much to really feel like I was getting any rest.



AprilRenee said:


> Oh man! There at the end I was getting antsy FOR you! Ugh!


Ha, yeah, we may have been in First Class, but it wasn't necessarily a spa day.



AprilRenee said:


> But I agree with your comment at the beginning about well behaved toddlers. Caden is the same way, he's a good kid, but idk how much of that is a natural tendency to be good and how much is a LOT of mommy being prepared with snacks and toys and iPads etc as well as a lot of training and teaching AND making sure he knows what to expect and what I'm expecting from him before we go into ANY situation.
> For example Caden comes with me to lots of meetings cause I teach part time (mostly afternoon/evenings) but mostly I stay at home with him. So meetings happen during the day while I'm at home with him, I don't have day care to drop him off at, so he has to come along. And he's been coming along since he was born.
> I get lots of "wow! He's so good! My kid would never have done that!" But the fact is, a) he's been doing it since birth. He doesn't have a choice. And b) I plan like crazy. I schedule meetings to be 15-30 min after nap time should start or happen in the morning when he's happy. I also make sure I have the iPad (and he had been kept away from TV all day so it's a novelty by meeting time), and I have snacks along. Or if the meeting is during nap time I get there 30-45 min early so I can walk around the building and get him to sleep in his stroller so that he'll sleep thru the meeting.
> 
> So yes, he's good. But I do a LOT to make sure that happens!
> 
> Obviously you hit a sore subject haha


I actually have wondered what he did when you were teaching and stuff. And you are totally right about all the behind-the-scenes preparation that needs to be done for a kid to consistently do well in public. There is lot of strategizing and expectation-setting that has to happen before running out the door. And I do feel like Izzy's a naturally good kid, but I also think that the parental preparation brings out that good-kid part of her, just like a poor-parenting moment can bring out the terrible-toddler side. 

Also, I was thinking about it after I wrote that update and realized that the last thing those people saw was me keeping Izzy calm during the long wait to pull into our gate. Despite her being a generally good kid, I have no doubt that she would have had a giant meltdown without intervention - I mean, she was exhausted and we were sitting still in a plane, belted in, not flying, and she kept saying, "I want off!" This is one of those times that being prepared and explaining things really helped. I didn't have to do a ton during movie times, but now there was no movie, the plane was really quiet without the engines going, and she was DONE. This is when I had to pull out the mommy-amusement-machine: animal dance parties, dog searches in SkyMall, explaining that another plane was at our gate and had to fly away before we could park, etc. It took all I had to keep her calm during that time. So, I'm sure that was fresh on their minds.



Imagineer5 said:


> LOL I was also getting antsy for you reading through that.  With the de-planing and no stroller then the annoying woman using the changing table as a desk (UM GROSS?! I think I would have said something like, you do realize you are getting poop on your work right? or at the very least made it very clear that she needs to move on.  Maybe pretended my DD had a giant blowout or something very loudly lol).  Anyway... then the 45 minute nap! Argh! So annoying.  I'd have swapped with DH then  or at least ordered 3 more mai tais!


Haha, yeah, I probably should have ordered more mai tais! I'd been holding off on the drinks until she was sleeping, since I didn't want to spill them (either her knocking them down or me when I went to get something for her - I knocked those bottled waters down more than once). But I should have had something anyway - I just didn't anticipate such a short nap and I kept thinking she'd go back to sleep when it was her normal bedtime a couple hours into the flight. Nope. And, yeah, that woman in the bathroom.  I just didn't know what to say. I mean, I can see that someone who doesn't have a baby might not realize that nice counter in the restroom has a purpose, so I'm sure she would have been mortified if I told her. I just couldn't do it, though - and besides, it gave me a chance to have Dug do the dirty work. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Dinner really doesn't look very appetizing.  I got excited to see the Ben & Jerry's little cup, but cookie dough ice cream isn't my favorite either.


Yeah, I like pasta bolognese, but this was just sad. A Lean Cuisine would have been better than that. Blech. At least the cheeseburger earlier had been decent. And that Ben & Jerry's - most of their flavors are full of good things - and I like that - chunky candy and fudge filled ice cream is my friend!  But the thing about Cookie Dough is that it's mostly just vanilla ice cream ("plain" as I always considered it). After eating out the chunks, it was just kind-of boring. 



AZMermaid said:


> That is so funny about the woman using the changing table as a desk! How frustrating about the fleece- I would be annoyed too! I am loving your adventure in first class! You are inspiring me to try to write a trip report when we go!


I know - I wonder if she ever stopped to wonder why there was a desk in the restroom?  And, of course, I had that moment of paranoia - like, "maybe it is a desk and there's a changing table around here that I missed" - pretty sure that was it, though.

I was so sad the fleece was gone. And just baffled that it walked away so quickly. I could see this happening if I forgot until 30 minutes later, but it was seriously only a few minutes after getting off the plane - how far could it have gone?

Aw, thanks! You should absolutely write a trip report! It's so fun to re-live the trip and to have all the memories recorded to look back on. Plus, there are not nearly enough Aulani TRs, in my opinion.



Leshaface said:


> That was really nice of the couple to notice how hard you were working at trying to keep Izzy occupied and quiet during the flight.


Yeah, it was nice to be appreciated. A bit embarrassing too, knowing they saw me catering to Izzy's demands, but hey - you do what you gotta do.  



Leshaface said:


> I would have been so annoyed about the jacket too.  Why would someone want a toddler's fleece jacket?  I wonder if you could have went through the Lost and Found at LAX for it, in the rare case a worker picked it up to take it to L&F.


I thought about it being at Lost and Found, but given how quickly the gate agent went in and talked to the people working the plane, I don't know how it could have gotten past her and escaped their memories. And at least I could take comfort in knowing it was an 18-24 month size, so probably didn't have a long life left for Izzy's use anyway.



Leshaface said:


> Ew, lady doing work at a poopy changing table! So rude.


I can't believe she was doing that and I really can't believe she didn't notice me hovering behind her with a toddler for an extended time. With nobody else there. And me talking to Izzy about changing her diaper. 



Leshaface said:


> Do you think because you're in the front of the plane, the turbulance is worse?  Maybe that's one perk to flying coach!


I kind-of wondered about that. I definitely felt like it was different being in the front vs. the back right at take-off. But I think there was more to it. Maybe it was the plane itself, as we had the same one for both legs. It just didn't feel as smooth and in-control as usual to me. Then again, I still hate flying - most people didn't seem to flinch.



Leshaface said:


> Can I just say how nice you are...I would have switched seats with DH on the last leg of the trip, or for at least a portion of the trip so I could take a short nap.


Ha, yeah, I am too nice sometimes. However, there's also the part of me that was worried that Izzy would freak out if I moved. She loves Daddy too, but she is a big Mommy's Girl at times and I didn't want to set her off. And I didn't know that Dug would be as quick to put out the fires as me. We had actually planned to switch off, but I just never felt comfortable doing it (and he never offered, comfy and oblivious as he was). Thank goodness for the movies, though - they did a lot of the toddler-entertaining for such a long travel day! 



Backstage_Gal said:


> I always really enjoy your reports, thanks! I took my son to Germany when he was 9 months old by MYSELF, I feel your pain with a little one, LOL.


Thank you!  Wow, Germany with a 9 month old SOLO!  That sounds like quite the challenge! No rest for Mommy on that trip, I bet!



TheMaxRebo said:


> I always appreciate when people note that the kids were well behaved - even if it is just about how the kids on their own behaved I still chock that up to solid parenting


Totally agree, all the comments are nice!  It's good to know that others are impressed with your kid's behavior. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummer about that coat ... I'd like to think someone just made a mistake but also not naive enough to think it isn't possible that someone stole it.


Yeah, just so strange. I was trying to imagine someone mistaking it for a rag and throwing it in the trash, but just can't see that. I mean, it was all brightly colored and stuff - hard to miss. Maybe they hit the First Class cabin after every flight, looking for lost diamonds and $100 bills in the pockets. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> At least you know now that when you can't get they crazy cheap 1st class ticket for Izzy you can just store her in the overhead compartment


I know, she fits so well in the bag size checker!  I guess she wanted to prove that she is still carry-on sized, for the times she wants to be carried. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummer about the food - not that I am expecting amazing food but there is no reason in this day and age to not have decent food provided no matter what class you are in.  Your drink looks fun though!  Glad Dug had a good flight


Maybe they were hoping people would have had enough drinks to not notice the poor quality meal?  Dug said his was okay, though, so maybe I just made the wrong choice. Oh, well, at least I didn't have much of an appetite anyway. And there were plenty of snacks to make up for it (I know I had more Milano cookies and such!)



TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh well, about to arrive in paradise - just keep saying that to yourself over and over


That was pretty much it! I was watching that flight tracker instead of a movie - just watching it inch along closer to paradise.


----------



## Dugette

*So, believe it or not, the most trying part of the flight was still to come. Up until now, I’d been able to skate by with being the occasional snack and toy handler while the movie did most of the heavy-lifting. Granted, I could never really relax, since I knew I was on toddler-duty and kept startling myself awake to check on her every time I nodded off, but the majority of that Minnie backpack full of toys and books was going unused.

When we had about an hour and a half left, they announced that we would have to fill out the agricultural forms and they would pass them around. They gave ours to me (one per family) and I asked Dug to fill it out, since – you know – he didn’t have his hands too full. He didn’t seem too happy to be given an assignment – I guess it disrupted his relaxing time. Poor guy. 

But, I didn’t care at all about the form, as I had other concerns – namely, I was pretty sure that Izzy was working on a poopy diaper and I was going to have to deal with that. I have mentioned previously that I have lucked out tremendously and never had to change a diaper in an airplane, despite having made 5 roundtrip flights with Izzy before this trip. Certainly, changing her diaper right before boarding helps, but part of that was luck. I had a feeling this long day of flying might change that, though, and I was right. I asked the flight attendant if the First Class restroom had a changing table. She said that she thought so, but she’d go check for me. It did indeed and she folded it down for me before I got up to take Izzy. And thank goodness she did, as I don’t know if I could have figured it out.

So, with Izzy fairly unhappy and a touch smelly, I got her up and carried her forward to the restroom. And just so your imaginations don’t run away with you – this was not a luxurious First Class restroom – it was just like any other, but maybe a bit cleaner/less used? It was the first time I’d seen it, as I had only used the LAX one, despite being semi-sick-to-my-stomach, which thankfully was happy enough with the food to hold onto it. The changing table basically took up half of the small space. It was folded down from the wall on the left of the toilet and went all the way across to the other wall and the back wall behind the toilet. I barely had enough room to turn around and lock the door behind me. But it fit Izzy, so that’s all that really mattered.

So, if you are either eating, planning to eat, or just don’t care about poopy stories, go ahead and skip right by this paragraph. See you there! Okay, for those of you brave and/or foolish enough to stick around: Izzy had been working on this diaper for awhile, so I was expecting to see it fully loaded up. But, no, there was just a tiny little pooplet in there. It was then that I realized she was struggling to get more out. Poor thing – she was really upset and apparently had something impressively large in the works. I felt so bad for her, but I knew we needed to get her feeling better before leaving that room. So, I ended up acting the part of a labor coach. Holding up her legs and chanting, “Push, Push, Push!” So strange. I had this bizarre flash-forward to becoming a grandmother someday. But, you know what? It worked. She responded to the coaching and managed to create a very impressive specimen – the kind that you wouldn’t believe could have come out of such a tiny person if you hadn’t just seen it happen. She was SO much happier after that. I used a ridiculous amount of wipes, got her all diapered back up, and even figured out how to fold the changing table back into the wall before heading back to our seat as nonchalantly as possible. Okay, now that you are thoroughly disgusted, let’s move on…

Welcome back to those of you wise enough to skip the last paragraph!

When we came back from the restroom, Izzy wanted to sit in my seat instead of her carseat. It was First Class, and therefore wider than Coach, so I told her that we could share for a little while. And we both fit side-by-side (just barely and not terribly comfortably).

My notes say, “yum goldfish”, so I’d assume that means we shared some Goldfish crackers. Oh, yeah, I remember – she was really into sharing. So, she would feed me one, then wanted Dug to have one, so I’d have to hand it across the aisle, etc. We did this quite a few times, but she was happy. I think the “yum” was something she yelled out loudly when she first saw the Goldfish. 

We also played with a couple Star Wars action figures that Dug’s mom had recently found, saved from his childhood. To Dug’s delight, Izzy had taken an immediate liking to the Han Solo and Darth Vader figures. Since she’d been playing with them a lot at home, I had packed them for the plane. And she was thrilled to see them. She has quite a little imagination. She is always putting on plays with her toys. (On the weekends, we sleep in because we can see on the video monitor that she is happily acting out all sorts of scenes with all the stuffed animals in her crib for hours). So, to the best of my understanding, Han and Darth got married to each other, did a lot of hugging, and they also showed off their gymnastics/dancing skills by repeatedly doing the splits. Who knew that Star Wars was like this?

Izzy had a good time playing and I decided I’d let her stay with me until we were getting close to beginning our descent (the seatbelt sign was off and the flight was smooth at this point). So, at about 30 minutes left, I put her back in her seat with a cookie and Toy Story 3. She was cool with that.

I noticed during this last part of the flight that I was starting to really get the sniffles. I don’t know why. Luckily, it did go away. Just strange, since it hadn’t been an issue at all before that moment.

We were getting into Hawaii around sunset, which made for some pretty views. Here’s a bunch of pictures, as this part of the flight was pretty uneventful:

























Gosh, I can hardly see this photo on my screen, but I think Izzy is playing peek-a-boo?





Oh, yeah, there’s the smile:





Almost there!






We finally arrived!! (after a slightly unsettling landing - what was up with that plane?) We got up, checked and double-checked that we had all of our stuff, and got off the plane. I think that I held Izzy’s hand on the jetway, while carrying the carseat in the other hand. And maybe wearing a backpack. I think Dug pack-muled it and carried most of our stuff and the gate-checked stroller. I believe it was this flight that another passenger noticed his heavy load and helped carry some things, which helped a bunch.

We made it up to the gate area and got the stroller out of the bag and all of our stuff assembled. Izzy found a nice window ledge that needed to be sat on:









She was pretty happy to be out of the plane and her carseat.

Once we dragged her away from there (she did not want to leave that ledge), we made our way through the open-air concourse:





It was warm and pleasant and we were so happy to be in Hawaii.

A mural welcomed us to paradise:





We traded off using the restrooms. I thought the signs were cute reminders that we were in Hawaii:





A note on the restrooms, probably especially for the women: if the first one past your gate has a line coming out of it, there is almost assuredly another one just a bit further down the hall with no wait. I took a gamble on that strategy and it paid off! Who needs lines when you can Fast Pass+ a restroom?! Ha.

I could not believe that Izzy was still awake. She was tired, but fine. I mean, it was 10:30pm Central time with minimal napping. I think she is a night owl, like us.

We headed down to the baggage area and retrieved all of our bags (yes, all 5 of them). Originally, I had planned for us to split up and I’d go get our rental car (then come back to pick them up) and Dug would gather our luggage. However, I’d failed to consider that it would be darn near impossible for him to handle all of our carry-on, Izzy in the stroller, and 5 checked bags while walking out to meet me. So, we both gathered things up and managed to get everything out to the curb, where I left Dug and Izzy while I headed across the street to catch an Enterprise shuttle.

I’ll just throw in a car rental tip, in case you didn’t read the PTR: we ended up renting through Costco, as even adding the cost of membership to the rental car price was cheaper than the next cheapest option I could find (discounthawaiicarrental website). Plus, we’d be able to gas up and shop at Costco, which was only 1 exit down from Aulani. Also, be sure to keep checking back as your trip gets closer. We ended up with our cheapest rate just a couple days before the trip, I believe. And it was just over $200 for a Full Size for 9 days. Not too bad.

I was bummed that I saw an Enterprise shuttle just leaving as I started to make my way over to the shuttle pick-up area. It was 7:15pm by then and I wanted to get on our way. Thankfully, I only had to wait two minutes for another shuttle, which picked me up at 7:17pm. Dug sent me a text saying, “First giant cockroach spotted.” Luckily, it was the only one I know about for the whole trip. Yuck.

It was a very quick ride and they dropped me off at Enterprise. I went to the kiosks and just had to wait a moment for one to clear. An Enterprise employee came up and basically did everything for me and I was heading out to the car pick-up area very quickly. It was just starting to rain a bit. Luckily, I had a seat in the covered waiting area. It took a bit to be helped, but I was ahead of the crowd that was starting to fill in behind me. Soon, it was my turn.

The gal who helped me was very nice and friendly. I told her that I was hoping for the biggest trunk possible in our class to accommodate all of our luggage. She told me that she had another recent customer with the same request and that person had compared all of the trunks and determined that the Chevy Malibu was the biggest. She said the Toyota Camry’s was decent, but not as big and said I could compare. I took her up on that and, sure enough, the Camry had a low overhang and would not fit nearly as much luggage as the Malibu. Ironically, my parents had a Malibu when I was a little girl – they are a lot different now!

It was strange to do the visual inspection in the dark and the rain by flashlight. Very hard to actually see if there was any damage to the car. Seemed okay.

She gave me some helpful advice on this particular vehicle before sending me off. The weirdest thing was that the only way to open the trunk was with the button on the key and you had to take the key out of the ignition to press it. There wasn’t an owners manual in the car, so I never was able to verify if that really was the only option. It was kind-of a pain, but I didn’t see any other buttons or anything. And I guess that helps with safety of things in your trunk, as car break-ins are common in Hawaii (thankfully, we never had any issues). Anyway, she also gave me directions to get back to the airport to pick up Dug and Izzy. That airport is SO confusing. The signage and directions and such just make no sense. But I did find them and we successfully fit all of our big bags in the trunk. I think we put the stroller and some smaller items in the backseat and installed Izzy’s carseat.

Yay, time to head out for treats! It was so strange to be driving, knowing that I was on a Hawaiian island! Our plan was to steal a page from Captain Oblivious’ TR and make a stop for Leonard’s Malasadas (Portugese donuts that are known to be delicious) and a stop for groceries on our way to Aulani. Dug had pulled up the directions to the Malasadamobile on his phone, but they wanted him to exit at a different exit than I had in my notes from Mark’s TR (Captain Oblivious). Since I trusted a DIS-er more than Siri, and I was the one driving, we took Mark’s exit – and it was RIGHT! Take that, Siri! (On a side note, I got a lot of laughs out of listening to Siri say Hawaiian street names throughout the trip).

We drove through the shopping mall to get to the Leonard’s truck (could see from the exit). I noticed there was an Old Navy Outlet right there, so we decided that I’d run in and try to find a replacement fleece for Izzy (after snacking, of course). We had a sneaking suspicion that Izzy had fallen asleep and we were right. So, I was elected to go get the treats. Dug took this from the car:





And I took this while walking up:





Notice the Exit 7 sign in the background, by the way – take that one!

I asked the lady working in there for advice on what to get and she didn’t really seem to understand the concept of recommending things, but I eventually ended up with a dozen: 3 plain, 3 cinnamon and sugar, 2 chocolate filled, 2 custard filled, and 2 haupia (coconut) filled. I also got a bottle of Diet Coke for us to share. I brought our steaming hot box back to the car and Dug pried it open to reveal all of this goodness:





Mmmm, which to try first?





I think we started with the non-filled ones and were both just blissfully savoring them. Since they are best fresh, it was only right that we polish off more than one during that time. I know I had a chocolate-filled one because I remember the mess it made. I was smart enough to open my car door and eat it over the ground, since I could see the chocolate starting to seep out the side opposite of where I was biting. However, it managed to spray out straight onto the leg of my jeans (and the ground). Luckily, the Wet Ones I carry around to wipe up Izzy worked well on the chocolate jeans. I hated seeing all that chocolate filling go to waste, though. 

After snack, with Izzy still sleeping and our bellies happy, I walked over here to pick out a fleece quickly:





I found a pretty standard purple one and was about to get that when I walked by a table filled with Mickey and Minnie things! And there was a super adorable fleece there on “clearance”. It still wasn’t particularly cheap (by my standards), but only a few dollars more than the purple, so I went for it:





How cute is THAT?! I was rather pleased that we had upgraded Izzy to a much nicer fleece! Super cute and I’m hoping it will still fit her come Spring. You’ll see more of it later in this trip too.

We got back on the road, Izzy still sleeping. Went to the Kapolei exit, which is one exit prior to the Ko Olina resort area. Both Costco and Target were at this exit. Tonight, though, we were just making a very quick Target run for some cold drinks. I think this was when we arrived at Target, 8:40pm or so? 





Keep in mind that it felt like 12:40am to us by then. I went into Target while Dug stayed with Izzy:





I grabbed a cart and made my way to the grocery section. I got a gallon of milk (over $5 before my discounts), a case of water, then checked out the other drinks. Targets in Minnesota cannot sell alcohol, so it was quite a novelty to see an aisle full of drinks there. Around 9pm, I texted Dug to see if he wanted anything. He asked for some Kahlua. Then I asked him if he had a preference on pop – 12 packs of Coke and Dr. Pepper products were on “sale” for either 3 for $12 or $6/each. Both were more than we usually pay. He texted back that he didn’t care and Izzy had woken up grumpy and was crying and he was trying to play the Hot Dog Dance (Mickey Mouse Clubhouse) to calm her down. Though it seemed excessive, I ended up grabbing 3, since it was the same price as 2 – one Diet Dr. Pepper, one Diet Barq’s Root Beer, and one Fresca. I wanted to avoid Diet Coke, as we were planning to get a refillable mug and that would be one of the few drinks we’d get with it (I’d actually been hoping Pepsi products would be on sale, so we’d have more variety, but oh well).  I did also pick up a 6-pack of bottles of Coke Zero, as it was a good price ($3, I think?) and they would be handy for putting in the stroller parent console (cans splash around too much).

Then I went and found the Kahlua and saw that it was $23 for a bottle. I don’t buy alcohol often, but that seemed like a lot and I wanted to make sure that Dug still wanted it at that price. He kinda freaked out at me over text, as the texting was making the Hot Dog Dance stop and Izzy wasn’t happy about that. So, I just got it and made my way towards the registers. Shortly after, I got a text that he had switched to playing the Frozen soundtrack and Izzy was happy and stopped bawling and he could text without interrupting that and he was sorry that he was so short with me and thanked me for shopping. So that was nice.

On my way to the checkout, I noticed an endcap with air fresheners on clearance. So, that was my spontaneous purchase, as I knew that we’d have a bathroom that went without cleaning for several days (DVC limited cleaning schedule) and who knew what my stomach might be up to. I think it was a wise way to spend $2. The funny thing was that Dug didn’t realize I’d bought it and saw it in the bathroom later and commented how nice it was that they provided a can of Febreze. Haha.

I was again reminded that I was in Hawaii. Not only did Target have a case full of leis at the entrance, but all the team members were wearing Hawaiian shirts vs. the regular red and khaki. And there was definitely a laid-back and friendly attitude. Ah, time to take a breath – we are on vacation. And still at Target.

I finished checking out and quickly wheeled our stuff out to the car, loading it into the little remaining space on the floor of the backseat next to Izzy. Forgot to take into account how full the car would be when picking out drinks! Luckily, it all fit.

We got back on the road and took the next exit to the Ko Olina resort area. We drove past the guard house (where, as far as I can tell, the job of those who work there is to just wave to everyone as they drive past), made it over all the speedbumps…and drove right past Aulani. Being a big ol’ Disney resort and all, you’d think they’d have a lot of signage. Nope. Just some lights on a tree and a single lane road as an entrance. Go figure. I had Dug take some pictures later in the trip so you can see how easy it is to miss the entrance. Do you see it up there?





How about now?





What, those lanterns in a tree aren’t enough for you?

We had to drive down for a bit, then make a U-turn and come back. By the way, that’s also standard practice for when you leave the resort. You need to go left to get to the highway upon exiting. And the only way to do that is to make a right and a U-turn. At a Disney resort. They seriously couldn’t get a left turn? Wow. The only way around this that I found was to go to the very bottom of the parking garage and exit to the side street, which had a stoplight to go left. But by the time you’ve gone around and around the parking ramp to get to the bottom, have you really saved any time? Anyway, enough complaining, because we are about to pull into paradise!!

Up next: We’re finally “Home”!
*


----------



## AprilRenee

What a fabulously long installment!! Yay!! 

 Cute cute fleece!! Way worth "losing" the other one!   

Such an adventure! But it sounds like all your planning is really paying off. Seems like you knew exactly where to go and what to do. Way to go!

Oh and I'm totally impressed with your poop coaching skills! I've totally wanted to do that with Caden before (sometimes you just know they've got more in there) but usually I just put another diaper on and let him run again til I smell him. But it's super annoying to waste a diaper like that!


----------



## Imagineer5

CHanging diapers on airplanes is never pleasant.  Thank you for the poop story, I did have the misfortune to continue reading.  Just imagine what it was like a few years ago when they didn't even have changing tables!!   I thought you were going to end the story with some first class'ers commenting about your poop-coaching. 

Anyway glad you finally made it there and all the luggage arrived and you got it all in the car.  The doughnuts look AMAZING yummmm.  You are definitely an accountant by the way you talk about the cost of everything you're buying - DH's sister is the same way. I LOVE the Minnie & Mickey sweatshirt you picked out - I bet Izzy absolutely loved it too!


----------



## AZMermaid

You are a poop saint! My daughter has issues going and I have learned about the "drop and plop." Basically a drop of peppermint oil in the toilet (I use Young Living oils) and sit her in it with the iPad and a few minutes later.... it has worked its magic! Not sure I want to do it on the plane though- although it does smell nice!

Great tip about the exit for the Malsadas. Writing that down! 

Adorable sweatshirt. I was thinking, not till spring? That's what my kids wear all winter? Then I remembered Minnesota!


----------



## Jackiemarie21

Loved the update!
Glad you got there.  I am impressed with your "poop coaching". That's a pretty impressive skill!
The new fleece is super cute!  Totally worth it!

The doughnuts look amazing.  I have always heard how the prices are in Hawaii,yikes I guess it's true!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Anyway, just thought it was worth mentioning, as Izzys gotten many compliments on flights, but people dont usually point out the effort it takes on the parents part to have a well-behaved toddler.



You're not kidding.  But believe me, we appreciate how much work it is!



Dugette said:


> They came back and we waited some more. Wasnt looking like they were going to take off the gate-checked items after all. We just stuck around there anyway, since wed be able to board again soon. In the meantime, Izzy found a fantastic new chair:



So cute!



Dugette said:


> Yep, thats still my drink, not hers.



Thanks for clarifying that.



Dugette said:


> Pretty much every flight Ive been on in the last year with Izzy has been like that. I always get the recliner in front of me.



I feel your pain.



Dugette said:


> So, if you are either eating, planning to eat, or just dont care about poopy stories, go ahead and skip right by this paragraph.



I'd better go.  You know I hate talking about poop in TR's. 



Dugette said:


> So, to the best of my understanding, Han and Darth got married to each other, did a lot of hugging, and they also showed off their gymnastics/dancing skills by repeatedly doing the splits. Who knew that Star Wars was like this?



Meh.  Needs more lightsabers. 



Dugette said:


> We traded off using the restrooms. I thought the signs were cute reminders that we were in Hawaii:



I thought that was a nice touch, too.



Dugette said:


> Yay, time to head out for treats! It was so strange to be driving, knowing that I was on a Hawaiian island! Our plan was to steal a page from Captain Oblivious TR and make a stop for Leonards Malasadas (Portugese donuts that are known to be delicious) and a stop for groceries on our way to Aulani.







Dugette said:


> Dug had pulled up the directions to the Malasadamobile on his phone, but they wanted him to exit at a different exit than I had in my notes from Marks TR (Captain Oblivious). Since I trusted a DIS-er more than Siri, and I was the one driving, we took Marks exit  and it was RIGHT! Take that, Siri!



YES!!!  (and: whew!)



Dugette said:


>



Man, I miss these.



Dugette said:


> We got back on the road and took the next exit to the Ko Olina resort area. We drove past the guard house (where, as far as I can tell, the job of those who work there is to just wave to everyone as they drive past)



Yeah, that was all we could tell too. 



Dugette said:


> and drove right past Aulani. Being a big ol Disney resort and all, youd think theyd have a lot of signage. Nope. Just some lights on a tree and a single lane road as an entrance. Go figure.



I think it was easier in the daylight.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Glad you arrived safe - despite the great poop escapade 

and see, if you didn't lose/had stolen the fleece you wouldn't have gotten that cute Mickey/Minnie one ... things do happen for a reason

Those donuts look good - think for that late and just arriving I might have stuck with the non-filled ones, but they all look good.

That is odd that there is no signage about the resort - wonder if that is like standard practice for Hawaii or just something they did to keep it more low key


----------



## LuvEeyore

Glad you made it.  It was really nice someone acknowledged your hard work at keeping Izzie happy and occupied.  I laughed at you image of helping Ozzie in the bathroom.   So true though(this being said of 25 years working as an RN in labor and delivery). Can't wait for more.


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

I enjoyed reading about your plane ride to Hawaii. I am dreading this with my 3 kiddos in March!

So which flavor of malasada did you like the best? Are they worth the stop on the way to Aulani?

PS--Kudos to you for keeping your daughter happy and entertained! I know that is a lot of work!


----------



## Dugette

AprilRenee said:


> What a fabulously long installment!! Yay!!


Yeah, turns out I had a lot to say in this one.  I really wanted to get us to Hawaii, though, so had to crank it out!



AprilRenee said:


> Cute cute fleece!! Way worth "losing" the other one!


Agreed! I love the new one. The old one was cute, but nothing special. And Izzy loves the little bow and ears on the hood too.



AprilRenee said:


> Such an adventure! But it sounds like all your planning is really paying off. Seems like you knew exactly where to go and what to do. Way to go!


Yeah, we managed okay. I literally took notes on the Aulani TRs I read, then tried to put them together in a way that would help us get around and do the must-dos. This was pretty smooth sailing, other than the whole driving-past-Aulani thing. 



AprilRenee said:


> Oh and I'm totally impressed with your poop coaching skills! I've totally wanted to do that with Caden before (sometimes you just know they've got more in there) but usually I just put another diaper on and let him run again til I smell him. But it's super annoying to waste a diaper like that!


That's what I'd normally do at home too, but I really didn't want to come out of that restroom with a super-upset toddler that was going to be crying and stinking up the place.  And I could actually see there was more coming, so I wasn't taking any chances at that point. 



Imagineer5 said:


> CHanging diapers on airplanes is never pleasant.  Thank you for the poop story, I did have the misfortune to continue reading.  Just imagine what it was like a few years ago when they didn't even have changing tables!!   I thought you were going to end the story with some first class'ers commenting about your poop-coaching.


Ha, I was worried that they wouldn't have a changing table. I hadn't needed one before, but I had heard they didn't all have them and remember reading a TR or two where they had to change the kid hanging off the toilet and stuff. I was worried that I was going to get comments from the First Class folks - I tried to coach quietly, but who knows what people can hear? I don't think most people have conversations in there, so not sure what kind of sound carries through. A couple people glanced at us walking back, but I think it was more of a, "hey, there's a toddler on this flight?" look than anything, since she'd been so quiet so far.



Imagineer5 said:


> Anyway glad you finally made it there and all the luggage arrived and you got it all in the car.  The doughnuts look AMAZING yummmm.  You are definitely an accountant by the way you talk about the cost of everything you're buying - DH's sister is the same way. I LOVE the Minnie & Mickey sweatshirt you picked out - I bet Izzy absolutely loved it too!


The malasadas were really good! And we're not even really doughnut people, but they really hit the spot after the long travel day. Haha, yeah - you can see why I went into accounting. It wasn't what I majored in (double major in TV/Film Production and Advertising here!), but I later realized that I loved numbers and money and probably should be doing something related to that, so here I am now. I'm pretty price-conscious shopping, but I also wanted to share some of that because I had actually tried to find out in advance (via TRs) if the Hawaii Target prices were more than here and I couldn't find anything - so, for anyone wondering, they are not terrible, but some things are noticeably more - like milk! Oh, and thanks on the sweatshirt - we all love it!  (even if it was like $16 )



AZMermaid said:


> You are a poop saint! My daughter has issues going and I have learned about the "drop and plop." Basically a drop of peppermint oil in the toilet (I use Young Living oils) and sit her in it with the iPad and a few minutes later.... it has worked its magic! Not sure I want to do it on the plane though- although it does smell nice!


Oh, wow, I've never heard of that method before. I bet people would comment afterwards on how nice the airplane restroom smells.  



AZMermaid said:


> Great tip about the exit for the Malsadas. Writing that down!


Yes, they are a great treat on your way to the resort! And you can keep leftovers for future breakfasts, as we did (better fresh, but still good).



AZMermaid said:


> Adorable sweatshirt. I was thinking, not till spring? That's what my kids wear all winter? Then I remembered Minnesota!


Ha, I wish we could wear them all winter (though we actually did have some really mild days this month where we could). I hate wearing winter jackets, I'm much happier in a fleece. Guess I'm in the wrong state.



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Loved the update!
> Glad you got there.  I am impressed with your "poop coaching". That's a pretty impressive skill!
> The new fleece is super cute!  Totally worth it!


Thanks, I had no idea I had that skill. But you discover new parts of yourself as a mommy, I guess.  We love that fleece - very worth it, so long as it fits her for a while (I think it will).



Jackiemarie21 said:


> The doughnuts look amazing.  I have always heard how the prices are in Hawaii,yikes I guess it's true!


They were really delicious. And, yes, the prices are high. I was sure happy to still get my Target discounts - the percentages off were kind-of worth more there with the high prices, I guess.


----------



## Dugette

Captain_Oblivious said:


> You're not kidding.  But believe me, we appreciate how much work it is!


I don't know how you do it with 4 kiddos! Makes entertaining one toddler look like a piece of cake when you're juggling the needs of two kids per parent! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So cute!


Thanks! It made for a nice photo op!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Thanks for clarifying that.


You would be surprised how many people asked me if it was Izzy's drink after I posted the picture on Facebook. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I feel your pain.


I just don't get why people recline sometimes. I mean, I think MOST people don't, but the ones that do (always in front of you and me, of course) just seem to do it without a care in the world and like it doesn't affect anyone. I mean, maybe just take a look behind you first to make sure you're not going to crash into a lap baby or shove a tray table into someone (happened to Dug). 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'd better go.  You know I hate talking about poop in TR's.


 I feel like there's an unwritten rule that all TRs involving babies/toddlers must include at least one poop story. Thank goodness I finally got mine in. Whew!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Meh.  Needs more lightsabers.


Well, if it helps, they do both have tiny lightsabers built into their hands.  As a side note, the other day when Dug picked up Izzy from daycare, they got home and Izzy handed Dug a lightsaber (we all have one laying around, right?) and then said, "I go get mine" and went to her room and came back with one and challenged him to a dual. Smart kid. Proud daddy.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I thought that was a nice touch, too.


I loved those little details. But felt silly taking a picture of a restroom sign. The things we do for the DIS. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> YES!!!  (and: whew!)


It was so funny that we were having a debate about directions in the car and I'm like, "But Mark, on the DIS, he was very clear that it was exit 7. He knows what he's talking about, I think he's a highway engineer. I don't care if Siri says exit 8." Dug just gave up on that one, but clearly expected me to be wrong. Haha! (and Thank You!)



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, I miss these.


They were such a tasty treat! We actually ended up driving by the non-truck Leonard's a couple times and it was hard to resist stopping in for more (but we managed to keep going).



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, that was all we could tell too.


Every time I went through, I wondered about how they determine if there is someone they shouldn't wave to. Oh, well, just glad we never had issues. Though I can tell you that Hickam Field does not follow this same procedure. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think it was easier in the daylight.


Yeah, that was a bit better, but it was still really minimal. I mean, that first night we DID actually SEE it, but slowed down and looked and said, "This can't be it. Maybe it's a service entrance. There's got to be one with a sign, right?" and kept going. Not to mention how easy it was to miss the whole Ko Olina exit itself. Not that we did that later too. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad you arrived safe - despite the great poop escapade


Ha, thanks! We all survived!



TheMaxRebo said:


> and see, if you didn't lose/had stolen the fleece you wouldn't have gotten that cute Mickey/Minnie one ... things do happen for a reason


Exactly! We definitely upgraded her jacket! I was so excited to see that table of Mickey/Minnie items! SO cute and I had a perfect excuse to buy one - we really did need it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Those donuts look good - think for that late and just arriving I might have stuck with the non-filled ones, but they all look good.


They were super good. And you are wise to stick with non-filled - the others were a tad messy in a car! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> That is odd that there is no signage about the resort - wonder if that is like standard practice for Hawaii or just something they did to keep it more low key


I wondered about that too. I'm guessing it's a Hawaii thing as there is not a lot of great signage in general. I'm so used to purple highway signs and all, so this was really different for a DVC resort. I just expected something a bit more grand to signal the entrance. 



LuvEeyore said:


> Glad you made it.  It was really nice someone acknowledged your hard work at keeping Izzie happy and occupied.  I laughed at you image of helping Ozzie in the bathroom.   So true though(this being said of 25 years working as an RN in labor and delivery). Can't wait for more.


Oh, wow, so you have spent plenty of time doing similar coaching!  I was just so glad that she actually responded well to it. You could see her little face considering it and then deciding to trust me and go for it. It looked really painful.  I don't know how you do what you do, but good for you!



MissDaisyofTexas said:


> I enjoyed reading about your plane ride to Hawaii. I am dreading this with my 3 kiddos in March!


I hope it goes well for you! It's a long flight, but manageable. How old are your kids?



MissDaisyofTexas said:


> So which flavor of malasada did you like the best? Are they worth the stop on the way to Aulani?


I know that Dug really liked the custard (he really likes custard in general) and I did enjoy the chocolate, but I think the standard ones (no filling) are the must-haves. They are classic and delicious (and less messy). If you have the time and are ready for a snack, I totally think they are worth a quick stop. After a long flight, it's nice to just savor something special. Maybe that is an incentive to help the kids through the long flight even?



MissDaisyofTexas said:


> PS--Kudos to you for keeping your daughter happy and entertained! I know that is a lot of work!


Thanks!


----------



## AZMermaid

I just reread my description of the drop and plop! I put her ON the toilet, not IN the toilet. That one letter makes me sound like a real nut!


----------



## schmass

Yay - you made it!  Reading about your airplane experience is making me nervous for next week - flying to Scottsdale with Rory on our laps - ugh.  First class and own seat sound like a dream, although the flight to Hawaii is LONG.

That is too bad about Izzy's fleece, but I love the new one!

Those malasadas look amazing.  Taking notes for our someday trip!

I can't wait to read more!


----------



## Dugette

AZMermaid said:


> I just reread my description of the drop and plop! I put her ON the toilet, not IN the toilet. That one letter makes me sound like a real nut!


Ha, I understood what you meant! 



schmass said:


> Yay - you made it!  Reading about your airplane experience is making me nervous for next week - flying to Scottsdale with Rory on our laps - ugh.  First class and own seat sound like a dream, although the flight to Hawaii is LONG.


I hope you have a great flight! When we flew with Izzy as a lap baby, we always asked at the gate if there was an empty seat she could use and got one about half the time - that could help, if your flight's not full. 



schmass said:


> That is too bad about Izzy's fleece, but I love the new one!


Thanks, I was happy with the upgrade! 



schmass said:


> Those malasadas look amazing.  Taking notes for our someday trip!


Yes, put those on the bucket list! 



schmass said:


> I can't wait to read more!


Thanks!


----------



## amazingact21

Just wanted to say that I'm all caught up on your trip report! Happy to see you arrived in Hawaii and found those delicious donuts! Man they look good.


And I had to laugh at the poopy diaper story. Who, as a parent, hasn't done something that seems weird or disgusting on the outside but is just another day in the life of a mom or dad.


----------



## Dugette

amazingact21 said:


> Just wanted to say that I'm all caught up on your trip report! Happy to see you arrived in Hawaii and found those delicious donuts! Man they look good.


Glad you're here! They were SO good! Especially after a long day of travel.



amazingact21 said:


> And I had to laugh at the poopy diaper story. Who, as a parent, hasn't done something that seems weird or disgusting on the outside but is just another day in the life of a mom or dad.


Very true. This particular situation was a first for me, though - but why not do it on an airplane?  But, yeah, the things we never thought we'd do or say...


----------



## Dugette

*So, once we turned around and found our way into the Aulani entrance, we were on our way up past the parking garage to the front doors. As Id heard about, they greeted us immediately and helped us out of the car and gave us our leis. We were also offered some water, which we enjoyed (yes, the Mickey head fruit was in there, but no picture). It worked well that we had bought all the drinks on the way in, as they were able to load them all up on the cart with the luggage, so we didnt have to lug them in on our own.  They told us that they would valet the car while we got checked in and settled, then we could come get it later and move it to the parking garage, as we had free DVC-point-reservation parking. I asked them if it would be okay for us to leave it for a bit, as we had to get Izzy to bed and all  they said it was no problem.

We headed inside and took a family arrival picture:





Looking up in the lobby:





Yay, were here:





We went to the desk and got all checked in. I was super excited to hear our room was on the 7th floor.  Id been looking at the rooms and views thread shortly before the trip and had noted that 7th was the highest floor for a standard view studio and that higher was generally better. It was especially exciting, as we did not put in a room request at all. They also saw that Izzy had recently turned 2, so she got a birthday button to go with her cute little Menehune necklace theyd just given her:





After checking in, we turned in this direction to go see our room:





Izzy was still hanging in there and didnt want to ride in her stroller:





We peeked outside and saw some entertainment:





More beauty:





Once we made it to the elevators and up to the 7th floor, Izzy couldnt wait to get to the room:





Our room was 765 and we loved it. No complaints. For a standard view, you couldnt do much better. And the room was well-located within the hotel too. Being that it was dark, we couldnt get great balcony pictures, but we tried anyway:













Izzy came out to explore it with me.

The room itself was very nice. Heres a quick look at our studio:

















We ended up setting up Izzys pack n play against that adjoining door on the left. And the luggage, once we unpacked, fit nicely under the foot of the bed, so it was out of the way.

Dug was already getting comfy as Izzy explored:





After quickly orienting ourselves with our new home and getting our luggage delivered, we got Izzy changed into her Hawaii pajamas so that she could drift off in her stroller as we took a look around:





She wanted to push the stroller, though:





We stepped back into the hallway:





And she was off:





Up next: Wandering around in the dark.
*


----------



## AprilRenee

Yay!!! You made it!!!

Lol at Izzy not wanting to sleep!  of course not!  She had been looking forward to this for months!


----------



## alohamom

_So, to the best of my understanding, Han and Darth got married to each other, did a lot of hugging, and they also showed off their gymnastics/dancing skills by repeatedly doing the splits. _

LOL-this is so cute! The first time we took our daughter to Hawaii she was about Izzys age and she played with her Teletubbie dolls through out the whole trip the same way so we have an old photo album filled with Teletubbies on the beach, in restaurants, in an airplane, relaxing on hotel beds-you get the idea...
I LOVE your idea of having a family picture/selfie in the lobby when you arrived, I  hope I remember to do that the next time we go!


----------



## AZMermaid

I see Diet Dr Pepper- the drink of the Gods! Nice room!


----------



## schmass

Gotta love that toddler energy when you least expect it!

I'm looking forward to seeing your night exploration pictures!


----------



## Jackiemarie21

You are there!   Really really there!  It's all so pretty!  Looks like Izzy is pretty excited to be there!  Of course she didn't want yo sleep!


----------



## Leshaface

I've had to change a handful of gnarly diapers on the plane already and it's definitely not fun.  Especially when it's the 2-11 month poopy diapers that are runny and loose!  

Izzy did AMAZING on that long flight!  What a good little traveler you got there.

Those malasadas look so delicious!  I'll need to remember this if/when we go in a few years.

Super cute fleece!  Great buy.

My mom always brings a can of febreeze with her, even on a quick weekend trip!  So that's one thing I don't have to write down on my list 

I'm shocked Disney doesn't have signage all over the place.  Very strange.

Love the room!  Can't wait to see your view during the day from the balcony!


----------



## Dugette

AprilRenee said:


> Yay!!! You made it!!!
> 
> Lol at Izzy not wanting to sleep!  of course not!  She had been looking forward to this for months!


Very true! She did a great job adjusting to a new time zone, that's for sure. The whole idea was to stay up to a "normal" bedtime (for us) and she did that too - never mind the 4 hour difference.  And then some extra time after that...



alohamom said:


> _So, to the best of my understanding, Han and Darth got married to each other, did a lot of hugging, and they also showed off their gymnastics/dancing skills by repeatedly doing the splits. _
> 
> LOL-this is so cute! The first time we took our daughter to Hawaii she was about Izzys age and she played with her Teletubbie dolls through out the whole trip the same way so we have an old photo album filled with Teletubbies on the beach, in restaurants, in an airplane, relaxing on hotel beds-you get the idea...
> I LOVE your idea of having a family picture/selfie in the lobby when you arrived, I  hope I remember to do that the next time we go!


Aw, I bet you have some cute pictures of your daughter with her Teletubbies! Izzy just played with these guys on the plane and in the room, I think. And we got her some Disney character figurines from the Aulani gift shop that she LOVED and they became her main toy for the trip - they did come in the car with us, but I think we kept them there in order to not lose them while out and about.

Yeah, try to grab a quick family picture - nice to commemorate arrival. Or, if it's earlier in the day, I know I saw Photopass photographers doing them too.



AZMermaid said:


> I see Diet Dr Pepper- the drink of the Gods! Nice room!


Haha, I actually wished we had gotten more than one pack of Diet Dr. Pepper - that was the only one we finished. I also really like Dr. Pepper Ten - not sure why I didn't get any - maybe it wasn't included in the sale? 

We really liked the room. I have zero complaints. I'd live there, happily! 



schmass said:


> Gotta love that toddler energy when you least expect it!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your night exploration pictures!


I could not believe that she was still going at that hour. It was SOOOOO far past her bedtime, not to mention the minimal naps. Guess she was excited to be in Hawaii too.

The resort was really interesting to see at night - so empty and quiet!



Jackiemarie21 said:


> You are there!   Really really there!  It's all so pretty!  Looks like Izzy is pretty excited to be there!  Of course she didn't want yo sleep!


Yeah, who can blame her for wanting to see the place we spent so long getting to? It is a really beautiful resort. Ah, I love arrival days! 



Leshaface said:


> I've had to change a handful of gnarly diapers on the plane already and it's definitely not fun.  Especially when it's the 2-11 month poopy diapers that are runny and loose!


Ugh, I'm glad I never had to deal with that! At least this was solid. 



Leshaface said:


> Izzy did AMAZING on that long flight!  What a good little traveler you got there.


She really did well - thanks to movies! I'm glad she is old enough now to have a good attention span for them - it was a lot harder to keep her occupied before.



Leshaface said:


> Those malasadas look so delicious!  I'll need to remember this if/when we go in a few years.


Yes, definitely keep them in mind! They are worth a quick stop!



Leshaface said:


> Super cute fleece!  Great buy.


Thanks, we love it!



Leshaface said:


> My mom always brings a can of febreeze with her, even on a quick weekend trip!  So that's one thing I don't have to write down on my list


Ha, your mom is on top of things!  I hadn't even thought of it until I passed that endcap display and the clearance sign caught my eye. Not a bad item to have on a trip, though.



Leshaface said:


> I'm shocked Disney doesn't have signage all over the place.  Very strange.


It really threw me off! We saw the entrance the first time, but didn't think it could possibly be the main entrance, as it was so modest. I guess Disney is just different in Hawaii.



Leshaface said:


> Love the room!  Can't wait to see your view during the day from the balcony!


It was really nice for a standard view! No ocean or anything, but I think the view was very much like what the "island view" category includes.


----------



## Dugette

*We headed down the elevator and out into the pool area to explore. Our main goal was to orient ourselves a bit as to where everything was located. One of our first stops was Auntys Beach House, the kids club:





I thought this light fixture was cool:





Because Izzy was only 2 on this trip, she wouldnt be able to use the kids club without an adult (open house times). Bummer, as it was a free thing included in our stay, but we couldnt utilize the babysitting at all.  Izzy and I did go over to an open house toddler event there later, though.

Just down the walk from there is the sit-down restaurant Ama Ama:





And then there were pools! It was so odd at night  everything was so calm and quiet and they were actually doing some pool cleaning and such:













(Thats the JW Marriott in the background).









Dug stopped into here:





Izzy and I wandered around the area a bit. I noticed there was a square in the walkway that sometimes lit up like the Epcot sparkling walkways at night. That was cool.  Then Dug joined back up with us.

We made note of where things were, like Ulu Café (can refill mugs there) and the various pools and hot tubs. We were all getting very tired, though, so we headed back to the room to get Izzy (and ourselves) to bed.

And then I realized that Id forgotten to retrieve our car! Ooops!  I went down to the valet and they pulled it around for me. I looped around and parked it in the self-park garage (room key card gave free admittance, as we were staying on DVC points). Our trusty rental car:





I did find the spaces to be fairly narrow in the garage  especially when you are trying to get a toddler in and out of a carseat.  Workable, but I tried to find spaces on the end or with no neighbors after that.

The parking garage is partially open-air, depending on what level youre on:





Throughout our stay, I learned a couple things:

1.)	There is an exit to the side street on the bottom level. Allows you to get out to the highway without having to make a u-turn. Only did this once or twice, but nice. However, I think you can only get out, as we tried to get in once and it said "Cast Members Only". 

2.)	I really liked parking on the same level as the lobby (P2, I think?  whatever says lobby). It was nice to not have to bother with the elevator and just walk straight over to the building and inside. It was also pretty convenient for leaving, as the main exit was nearby. 

I walked back across the resort to our room, stopping to take a mural picture on the way:





Look who finally passed out:





Up next: Breakfast with Mickey, Minnie, and Goofy!
*


----------



## AprilRenee

How pretty!!


----------



## schmass

It looks so peaceful!

That stinks about not being able to take advantage of the kids club.  That is just like on the cruise.  Is the minimum age 3?

Parking garages always make me nervous with their tiny parking spots!


----------



## Dugette

AprilRenee said:


> How pretty!!


It really is a beautiful resort! Day and night. Loved it! 



schmass said:


> It looks so peaceful!
> 
> That stinks about not being able to take advantage of the kids club.  That is just like on the cruise.  Is the minimum age 3?


Yes, it's 3 AND potty-trained (and has to be BOTH). However, unlike the cruise, there is no nursery option. The closest thing is the non-Disney babysitting service that will come to your room - like the Kids Nite Out at WDW, but a different company. And it is VERY expensive. I think like $30/hour with a 4-hour minimum. So there are definite advantages to waiting until 3 or older for Aulani - unlike the cruise, you are not paying extra for them to come along either (well, except at the buffet you would be).



schmass said:


> Parking garages always make me nervous with their tiny parking spots!


I agree - plus, all those concrete pillars! Some were right by where the back door opens, so impossible to get a kid out.  Not to mention driving a rental car that you aren't all that familiar with and are more paranoid than normal about scratching up!


----------



## Leshaface

Aw poop about the Kids Club.  So it's free for anyone to use as long as they're over 3?  Is there a maximum amount of time they can be in there?   By the time we're thinking of going, he'd definitely be 3


----------



## Dugette

Leshaface said:


> Aw poop about the Kids Club.  So it's free for anyone to use as long as they're over 3?  Is there a maximum amount of time they can be in there?   By the time we're thinking of going, he'd definitely be 3


Yep, and I don't believe there are any maximums. They do have special activities you can sign up for that cost extra, but otherwise free!


----------



## AZMermaid

The age limit us the whole reason we are going this summer instead of last! My kids will be 3 and 4.5! I'm going to sign them up for one of the premium things during g our Ama Ama dinner, so I know they will be stuck there a while! Actually my kids love things like that, so I am hoping Auntys is a hit!


----------



## Dugette

AZMermaid said:


> The age limit us the whole reason we are going this summer instead of last! My kids will be 3 and 4.5! I'm going to sign them up for one of the premium things during g our Ama Ama dinner, so I know they will be stuck there a while! Actually my kids love things like that, so I am hoping Auntys is a hit!



That's a good plan! If this trip had been something we had "planned" (vs. a spur-of-the-moment price glitch), we'd have waited until Izzy was at least 3 to go. However, she was generally a good travel companion and kindly slept through our Ama Ama dinner in her stroller.  I think your kids will like Aunty's - there seems to be a lot to do and good CMs there (just based on our morning open house/Stitch dance party event that we did).


----------



## MEK

So in for this trip to Hawaii!  So jealous too!  Yay on the great DVC deal and being able to rent points.  Just awesome!  

And the first class upgrade.  Wow - that is just lovely!  Izzy looks so darn comfortable.  She is really adorable.  She also seems so well behaved.  I can't imagine flying with my boys at that age.  It would have been a disaster.  

I am down to the least 1.5 hours of your flight.  I just love your chronical of the trip so far.  What long day but you're almost there.


----------



## MEK

OH My - Poopy diaper in the plane bathroom.... I never considered that would happen, but with an all day flight I guess its bound to!  

Wonderful rate on your rental car.  Did Mark rent from Costco too?  Just planning ahead .....

You guys really are troopers going to both Costco and Target on your arrival night.  I probably would have stopped after the donuts from heaven and gone straight to the resort.  

Oh - and that fleece IS super cute.


----------



## Dugette

MEK said:


> So in for this trip to Hawaii!  So jealous too!  Yay on the great DVC deal and being able to rent points.  Just awesome!


Thanks for coming over!  I still can't believe how this trip came together. It was like winning the lottery or something - just unreal. I mean, 3 of us flew first class and stayed 9 nights at Aulani for a grand total of $1800 for both room and airfare.    At least I know I can get a decent DVC deal in the future (though probably not quite as good as the 7 for 5), but I'll never get flights for dirt cheap again.  And the thing about Aulani, as everyone seems to say, is that it makes you want to return...ASAP.



MEK said:


> And the first class upgrade.  Wow - that is just lovely!  Izzy looks so darn comfortable.  She is really adorable.  She also seems so well behaved.  I can't imagine flying with my boys at that age.  It would have been a disaster.


Thanks, she did pretty well for being stuck on a long flight as a 2-year-old. Thank goodness for the movies, though - that made a world of difference. I'm so glad that I noticed First Class was only $3/person more during that price glitch madness. 



MEK said:


> I am down to the least 1.5 hours of your flight.  I just love your chronical of the trip so far.  What long day but you're almost there.


And more fun to come.... 



MEK said:


> OH My - Poopy diaper in the plane bathroom.... I never considered that would happen, but with an all day flight I guess its bound to!


I was sure hoping we could avoid it - came close! Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do, I guess. Just glad she responded to the coaching and was comfortable again. Otherwise, she would have been super crabby the rest of the flight. 



MEK said:


> Wonderful rate on your rental car.  Did Mark rent from Costco too?  Just planning ahead .....


Yeah, not bad at all. I've found that Costco is not always competitive everywhere, but they sure were for Honolulu. Especially as you get down to the wire. And you can cancel and rebook free (and easy), so it's worth checking back. I think Mark used Costco too, if I remember right. I know a lot of people end up with Alamo through Costco, but we ended up with Enterprise (it was cheaper by pennies - and both have good reviews).



MEK said:


> You guys really are troopers going to both Costco and Target on your arrival night.  I probably would have stopped after the donuts from heaven and gone straight to the resort.


We didn't actually go to Costco that night - we saved it for later in the trip - but we were right by it (near Target). We just did the donuts/Old Navy and Target. That was enough! 



MEK said:


> Oh - and that fleece IS super cute.


Thanks, just hope to have nice enough weather for her to wear it again soon (well, this is MN, so in maybe 4-5 months )


----------



## Dugette

*We were up early the next morning  5:30am. However, given that we hadnt yet adjusted to the new time zone, it was more like 9:30am. Not so bad. Our agenda for the day was a 7am breakfast with the characters at Makahiki before heading to Kualoa Ranch for a movie tour, followed by lunch at Uncle Bobos BBQ, and the afternoon at the Polynesian Cultural Center. If we left there early enough, the Dole Plantation would be on the way home and they were open until 5pm. If not, wed get there another day. And dinner at Kua Aina Burgers, near the resort (by Target).

I showered and had no choice but to try out the nice robes they supply:





I basically put that on any chance I got, just cause I could. Gotta get my moneys worth and all. 

I forgot to mention, the previous evening Id found this little stepstool in the closet:





I took it out and let Izzy try it to get up to the sink to wash her hands. She LOVED it. TOO much. I had to stash it under the sink (its very hard for her to slide out). Thankfully, after climbing it like 27 times that night, she ignored it for the rest of the trip. I just didnt want her to climb it and fall when I wasnt near her.

At any rate, we got ourselves and Izzy all ready to go and also packed up our bag and stroller for a day out and about on the island. We needed to leave straight from breakfast to get to our tour on time. One thing that I am really glad we did was bring a soft-sided cooler and a couple of ice packs  we filled it with pop and water and it was so nice to have cold drinks later on in the day. Izzy wandered around while we packed:





By the way, that blue suitcase on the floor by her Pack n Play was functioning as her dresser. We were using the actual dresser drawers under the TV for our stuff, but I had packed all of her outfits in Ziploc bags with the date on them, so I just organized them in there and grabbed as I needed. Worked well.

I do have to admit that we left the room at 7:06am for our 7:00am reservation, but nice try? 

I told Izzy to catch Daddy:









As you can see, she caught him by grabbing the rear of his shorts. She has done this quite a few other times since. She takes her catching quite literally. 

Anyway, we had trouble figuring out how to get there. We had seen the location the night before, but couldnt figure out how to connect over there. It appeared that the outdoor entrance was blocked off (it turned out that it only partially was with the line for Mickey). We tried to go inside on the first floor, but that didnt connect. Somehow, we finally managed to find our way past the Olelo room and to the check-in, much later than we had hoped. (For future reference, if you are in the Ewa Tower, just go towards the lobby  on the lobby level  and go down the stairs before the entrance  or use the elevator  its right there). 

They had no issues with our tardiness and we could see Mickeys line outside as we got checked in:





We could also see the Olelo Room (bar):









When you check in, they write your information on a slip of paper and you carry that out to the Mickey line. When you get close to the front, a CM takes it and calls you forward at your turn. 

Mickeys queue is made of chairs:





As we stood in line, I tried to take video on my phone in selfie mode. However, I just got stuck on a black screen and couldnt get out. It was very strange. I couldnt figure it out, so gave it to Dug to play with. This is my favorite video  it always makes me laugh  it is just a black screen that hes looking at, but its taping him giving it a quizzical look:



(click to watch)

He did manage to get it working again, though! So, I interviewed Izzy and he took some scenery pictures while we waited for our turn with Mickey. Here are some pictures he took:

















And heres my interview of a slightly anxious/emotional Izzy:



(click to watch)

When we were next in line, I asked the CM (not the Photopass person) to take video with my phone. She seemed distracted, but said sure. I wanted to make sure to get video of the meet and wasnt sure if Id have to go up with Izzy or if shes go on her own. Dug was in charge of photos. So, when it was our turn, Izzy actually went up on her own and hugged Mickey:





Awwww, sweet! And what was the CM with my phone doing? Not taking video! I literally snatched the phone out of her hand and said, Ill just do it! I dont think she really had a clue why she had been holding my phone. Maybe she thought it was for pictures later? So, I captured MOST of the interaction:



(click to watch)

This ended up being a very quick meet  more of a photo opp than anything. Mickey was not playful and quickly led Izzy over to the photo spot:









The Photopass person took some nice family shots of all of us. We already were planning to get the Photopass CD, so I dont think we had a CM take any with all of us. We found out during the meal that this was a separate extra-charge non-Photopass picture, despite the person taking it wearing a Photopass vest. Aargh. So, tip: unless you want to spend a lot of money, get your own photo with Mickey. Dont think your Photopass will include it, as it wont. 

As long as Im doling out tips, heres another (and a bit of a spoiler of our last day, but Im sure youll all forget by the time I get to that, right?): Makahiki breakfast is NOT always the same experience. For instance, this day Mickey was rather disappointing and not interactive. The next time, he is GREAT and really fun. Also, BIG tip: if it is important to you to see either Mickey, Goofy, or Minnie  verify before you go in that they are all there that day. See, despite everything Ive ever read about Makahiki saying that those three are the characters, they are NOT guaranteed. We learned this the hard way. They might just have a couple of them. They might have someone else like Chip and Dale. And they wont tell you in advance. And you pay the same obscene amount of money to eat there. Supposedly, they go out of their way to make sure they never promise certain characters on any collateral they put out, so they have an easy out if one has the day off. I wish theyd at least post a sign each day or something. I cant imagine going to Crystal Palace and theyre like, Oh, Pooh is out shopping today. Hes not here. No biggie. Of course, maybe that does happen, I dont know.

Enough tangent, though, lets get to breakfast! We were seated outside and Dug went over to the buffet first. The waitress came by, so I ordered a POG juice (pineapple orange guava):





Izzy got started with a pouch and her milk:





Continued in next post...
*


----------



## Dugette

*Continued from last post...

While Dug was still up at the buffet, Goofy came to see us! Izzy was happy, but not impressed enough to put down her tasty food pouch:













“Sure glad he didn’t take my pouch” look:





I actually did catch a bit of video where she took the pouch out of her mouth momentarily:



(click to watch)

After that meet, Dug returned with food:





He got this:





And this (some unique flavored pineapples in there):





Naturally, he hadn’t thought to get anything for the hungry toddler waiting at the table. I had to go up and rectify that (and get something myself), but Aunty was on her way over so I hurried back before finishing my plate. Aunty performs a bit during the breakfast and she was really fun. She greeted Izzy:









However, at this point, Izzy was a bit concerned that everyone was after her treasured food, so she “mine”d it when Aunty came near. Cute video:



(click to watch)

We were keeping an eye on Minnie and I didn't want to go back up to the buffet to finish my plate until she had come by. And she soon did:









Izzy is happy to see her hero:









But she also just got a big plate of food and was a bit distracted by it. Mmmm, yummy cottage cheese:





Minnie managed to tear her away for a hug anyway:





You looking at me?:





Izzy stood up for another hug:





And then showed Minnie her awesome “Minnie” muffin, haha:





















Farewell, Minnie!

And the video I took:



(click to watch)

Continued in next post...
*


----------



## Dugette

*Continued from last post...

So, heres the meager plate of food Id managed to get for myself before rushing back to see Aunty and Minnie:





Heres Izzy food, including a Stitch waffle:





I went up to acquire more food. While I was gone, Goofy got even and came back just for Dug and Izzy:









And some video he took:



(click to watch)

Meanwhile, I managed to acquire a bit more food. Keep in mind that I was still having some stomach issues, though, so trying not to go too crazy:





I cant tell you what all of it is, but I know the round thing at the top is the Loco Moco (Hawaiian specialty). I think it was okay, but I dont really remember. The cheese was for Izzy. The ham has a pineapple glaze. Theres a small cheese omelet (not very good). Some potatoes and sausage. Some other things that Im not 100% sure of. 

Izzy decided her spoon was an excellent toy:









Aunty led some sort of activity for the kids:





I cant recall if it was this meal or the last day that Izzy participated, but there were musical instruments and they all got to pick one up and parade around the place. I walked with Izzy and she brought up the rear of the parade. She wasnt really old enough to get what was going on and was trying to wander off on her own. 

I think this might have occurred now, as I see Dug has scenery pictures and a selfie with Goofy (back for a 3rd visit!):













We were ready to head out at that point. A few blurry shots of the outside/inside/buffet on our way:













On our way out:





A light Dug must have liked:





And a map of the island to preview things to come:





We were lower-left and would be heading to mid/upper right that day! 

Up next: Making our way outside the Disney bubble!*


----------



## RGirl

Had to join in over here too! 

I am loving reading about your trip to Hawaii and Aulani. I haven't been to Hawaii in years, and my DD has never been - it is her dream vacation at this point. Because of Disney, we never manage to go.  I'm thinking we will in the next year or two, although we probably won't get to visit Aulani, so it's even more fun getting to see all the pics and hear about your stay there!


----------



## Lauren in NC

Loving this TR!  I've got a 2 year old, and we're trying to tentatively plan an Aulani trip for next year, so this is all great info!


----------



## Dugette

RGirl said:


> Had to join in over here too!
> 
> I am loving reading about your trip to Hawaii and Aulani. I haven't been to Hawaii in years, and my DD has never been - it is her dream vacation at this point. Because of Disney, we never manage to go.  I'm thinking we will in the next year or two, although we probably won't get to visit Aulani, so it's even more fun getting to see all the pics and hear about your stay there!


Thanks for coming over!  

Hawaii is so awesome, as is Aulani. I'd love to go back. Why no Aulani - will you be on Oahu? If so, even if you're not staying there, you could have a meal and wander the place. Of course, Willow would probably want to use the pools...



Lauren in NC said:


> Loving this TR!  I've got a 2 year old, and we're trying to tentatively plan an Aulani trip for next year, so this is all great info!


 I'm sure you'll have a great time! We really had a blast. Let me know if you have any questions on bringing a little one there. I had found a couple good things online somewhere (blog-like things that came up in a search) about bringing a toddler and those really helped too, as there are not many Aulani TRs with little ones! Trying to pass along as much as I can in this TR to help others who are thinking of bringing the kiddos!


----------



## schmass

Great update!  That looks like a great character breakfast.  Too bad about not knowing which characters would be there each morning, though.  Looks like you got a good group the first day!  The food looks pretty good, too!


----------



## Dugette

schmass said:


> Great update!  That looks like a great character breakfast.  Too bad about not knowing which characters would be there each morning, though.  Looks like you got a good group the first day!  The food looks pretty good, too!


It was a really good breakfast that day, character and food and service-wise. Our second visit (on our last morning) was very different. 

For what it's worth, I think they ALMOST always have Mickey, Minnie, and Goofy there - it's all I've ever seen in the reports posted online and it's all I ever saw there every day during our trip that we walked past (it's outdoors, so you can see). Then, that last morning, an important one (to us) was missing and there were only two. Which is when they told us that they are not guaranteed and sometimes things get changed up. I wonder if WDW has that policy? If so, I've never seen a report of it. My guess is it's just the laid-back Hawaiian nature of Aulani. They handled it well when we balked at the omission, though.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

All caught up!  I think 7:06 a.m. for a 7:00 reservation is pretty darn good.  Especially with a toddler.

And I don't blame you on the robes.  They were nice, weren't they!  My wife was trying to figure out how to "accidentally" find one in our luggage on the way back.


----------



## my3princes

Captain_Oblivious said:


> All caught up!  I think 7:06 a.m. for a 7:00 reservation is pretty darn good.  Especially with a toddler.
> 
> And I don't blame you on the robes.  They were nice, weren't they!  My wife was trying to figure out how to "accidentally" find one in our luggage on the way back.



The robes were nice.  So nice that they sell them in the gift shop.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ooh, those step stools could be real trouble for a few kids I know - especially the boy!  

Hey, if you didn't want her to catch Daddy you shouldn't have told her to do so 

that looks like a nice spot for the picture with Mickey but what's up with the extra charge for the picture beyond the photopass charge?  especially to have a photopass vest on and to not indicate it before hand is kinda not cool.

Good to know that the characters are not guaranteed.  That does happen at some of the meals at WDW - like, they will sub out different princesses at Akershus and the cast at the breakfast at 1900 Park Fare seems to change around a bit.  I think all the main characters are always there.  Like, you wouldn't ever not have Cinderella at CRT or something.  You'd think they could at least have it as Mickey, Minnie and potentially other friends or something like that.

Dug definitely took advantage of it being a buffet and trying lots of stuff - the flavored pineapple looks/sounds interesting.  He really should have at least gotten something for Izzy (or had you go first).

Cute interaction with Minnie - I love the waving goodbye (still holding the muffin of course )

You definitely got your money's worth of Goofy!  Sorry it seems the food wasn't the best - hope things improve in that area


----------



## Dugette

Captain_Oblivious said:


> All caught up!  I think 7:06 a.m. for a 7:00 reservation is pretty darn good.  Especially with a toddler.


Thanks, I feel better about myself now!   Of course, with how long it took us to find it, we were certainly more than 6 minutes late...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And I don't blame you on the robes.  They were nice, weren't they!  My wife was trying to figure out how to "accidentally" find one in our luggage on the way back.


If there's anyone who can work magic on luggage, it's your wife!  I'm sure someone in your household is wearing it right now, right? 



my3princes said:


> The robes were nice.  So nice that they sell them in the gift shop.


I heard they were like $150 or something!  But they are quite nice!



TheMaxRebo said:


> ooh, those step stools could be real trouble for a few kids I know - especially the boy!


Funnest toy ever! Portable stairs! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Hey, if you didn't want her to catch Daddy you shouldn't have told her to do so


Who knew she'd take it so literally?  Now it's just kinda fun to make her do it. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> that looks like a nice spot for the picture with Mickey but what's up with the extra charge for the picture beyond the photopass charge?  especially to have a photopass vest on and to not indicate it before hand is kinda not cool.


I know, I was really bummed - I mean, Photopass vest and Photopass purchase - you'd think they go together. And it was actually a really nice family picture. But not $30 worth of awesomeness.  Luckily, we knew we were coming back on our last day, so made sure to get a family picture with our own camera (well, phone) as well. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Good to know that the characters are not guaranteed.  That does happen at some of the meals at WDW - like, they will sub out different princesses at Akershus and the cast at the breakfast at 1900 Park Fare seems to change around a bit.  I think all the main characters are always there.  Like, you wouldn't ever not have Cinderella at CRT or something.  You'd think they could at least have it as Mickey, Minnie and potentially other friends or something like that.


Good to know on the WDW subs. Yeah, given this meal "typically" only has the three (and only two walk around), taking one of those away is pretty noticeable. Especially when it's the one you're there to see. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Dug definitely took advantage of it being a buffet and trying lots of stuff - the flavored pineapple looks/sounds interesting.  He really should have at least gotten something for Izzy (or had you go first).


That pineapple was really good! I don't know why he didn't at least grab a pancake for her or something.  Guess it just didn't occur to him.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Cute interaction with Minnie - I love the waving goodbye (still holding the muffin of course )


She's really good at waving goodbye - even if she's shy with a character, she's happy to tell them goodbye.  And she wasn't about to let anyone take her plate of food!



TheMaxRebo said:


> You definitely got your money's worth of Goofy!  Sorry it seems the food wasn't the best - hope things improve in that area


Goofy must have been bored that morning.  The food was pretty decent, I think, but my appetite was still questionable and I always have trouble really enjoying the food at character meals, when you're always on your toes for meet and greets. I didn't really take full advantage of the buffet.


----------



## Dugette

*After breakfast, we headed to Izzys very favorite attraction of the resort  The Elevator:





She was obsessed with the elevators and helping to push the buttons throughout the trip.

Once we made it up to the lobby level (3), we headed this way, towards the main door and the parking garage further past that:





We decided to split up  Id go grab the car from the garage (I move faster than Dug and we were trying to minimize walking to keep his back pain from flaring up too much) and Dug and Izzy would wait at the front door for me to pick them up. So, I headed down the walkway to the parking garage:





While Dug apparently wandered to the lanai across from the front door, looking over the resort:













Izzy found herself a nice chair and it looks like shes commanding Dug to sit in the next one:





Nice resort on a beautiful day:





I think this may be more of a water feature than what they put in the new lobby of the Polynesian Resort, haha:





While he was out there, a Photopass person was free, so Dug decided to get a card and get us started (yes, they still use Photopass cards there  no Magic Bands!). Some nice shots of Izzy:









But when Dug got in the picture, she was not too cooperative and tried to escape his arms:





So, Dug decided to make the best of it by making crazy faces while Izzy protested:













Such special memories, ha!

Meanwhile, I had pulled the car up front. Please note, if you do this, you will be perceived as a new arrival and all the CMs will rush your car and open your door and try to help you with luggage and such. So, you may want to stop a bit short of the door and/or make sure your pick-up is standing on the curb. Mine was still way back there (can you see Dug?):





And apparently couldnt resist another couple pictures of the entryway on his way out:









We managed to get on the road at 8:24am, which I thought was pretty decent, all things considered. We basically had to drive across the island and chose to take the H3 for a stretch  it is known for being an extremely scenic highway and it sure was:









The big tunnel:





And the ocean:













(That island is known as Chinamans Hat  sorry about the fingers).

We made it to our destination with plenty of time to spare before our tour:





Up next: A petting zoo and a scenic movie tour.
*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

my3princes said:


> The robes were nice.  So nice that they sell them in the gift shop.



You saw the price tag, right? 

It took everything we had just to get to Hawaii.  I couldn't do a 2nd mortgage for the bathrobe!


----------



## schmass

That picture of Izzy in the chair and pointing to the one next to her looks like such a familiar scene to me.  Rory is definitely becoming more independent every day and has his ideas of what should be going on at all times!

Love the photopass pictures with Izzy, and the funny ones with Dug!

That definitely does look like a scenic highway - so pretty!


----------



## alohamom

Lovin it! Izzy has the most soulful eyes and what beautiful pics the Photopass person took-I would have those on my wall-too sweet!


----------



## SimplyGoofy

Sorry I'm late - I was off the DIS for most of December!  I'm super excited to hear all about your amazing trip!

Your travel day went so well - Izzy is a champion flyer!  That's too bad about the bathroom incident and the fleece, but all things considered it was pretty darn good for travel with a toddler.  

I always hate running into a lackluster character at a character breakfast.  Although I know food is involved as well, you certainly pay an upcharge for the characters to dine with you.  I'm thrilled to hear your second visit was much more impressive.

A question about the Costco car rental - did you sign in on the website before searching for rental cars or do you enter it once you book?  I've started to search for a rental for my May trip, and the Costco site doesn't seem to be a better price than the car rental companies.  (But as you stated, perhaps they get lower as you get closer to your dates?)  Any insight you can provide would be much appreciated!

I can't wait to hear about your tour and the rest of your day!


----------



## hokieinpa

Catching up here too!

So in general...

what an amazing trip! Aulani and First Class on top of that?

First Class sounds just like I have dreamed that it would be! We are Southwest all the way so that sounds amazing!

The resort is absolutely beautiful!

That Mickey meet does sound disappointing - not bad - just not what it should be, if that makes sense? And how weird that they don't guarantee characters at the breakfast!

Can't wait to hear about more adventures!


----------



## MEK

I am up to your last update.  I'll save that one for later.  

Love that you got a standard view on the top floor.  That's awesome. I can't wait to see your day time view.  The studio looks lovely.  

What a fun breakfast.  Too bad the characters are not consistent in quantity or how they interact.  It does look like Izzy is more interested in her food than the characters, but she did give a good wave goodbye and what a cute hug with Minnie.  Minnie is adorable.  So if Izzy.  Love her little outfit.

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## Jackiemarie21

On isn't it fun being mom, always the last one to eat!
Looks like some good interaction with Minnie and Goofy.  Too bad Mickey wasn't better interaction.
I just can not get over how beautiful that resort is...ahhh I can only imagine what it's like in person!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

I'm excitedly waiting to find out how Kualoa Ranch was for you! We are planning on doing 2 tours there (movie tour and jungle tour) while my DH does the 2-hour ATV tour.


----------



## Imagineer5

Your room looks wonderful and I love the photos around the resort! So glad you all got a pretty good night's sleep and made it to breakfast.  I love the music and kid's parade they do, I think Aria would really enjoy that along with having her favorite characters there.  Speaking of characters - that is what they do at Disneyland's character meals too! Goofy's kitchen - you're greeted by Goofy but then it's a completely random assortment of characters! Kind of annoying. I laughed out loud at your plate after running back (though I'd have been pissed at DH if he didn't come back with a plate for DD? what was up with that??).


----------



## CarlaT

All caught up on your wonderful TR. I'm sort of re-living our Aulani vacation thru your posts.
We went to Disneyland first and to Aulani in November. We were in HI over Thanksgiving. Our DS is 13.
First class flight sounded awesome! What a treat.
I'm so missing Aulani. Loved that resort. Especially now that the temp in PA is 15degrees. Way to cold.
We did the Kualoa Ranch tour also. DH did the 2hr AVT and DS and I did the 2hr horse back riding tour. Next time (I'm hopefully anyway) I really would like to do the movie tour. After leaving the Ranch we went for a drive and that ride in our free upgraded rental a Camaro Convertible, was so beautiful. The gorgeous Ocean right there as your driving was amazing. 
I could eat at Leonards Malasadas now. Yum so good. Much cheaper to buy at the truck then the resort too.
Can't wait to read more!!!


----------



## AussieMumma

I'm in! We're heading to Aulani in April for the first time


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Those are some cute PP pictures of just Izzy, but, yeah, the ones with Dug too he kinda comes off like the bad guy in a family movie that is kidnapping Izzy or something 

I've had that happen at another hotel (I think it was the Hershey Lodge) where I pulled up to pick people up and workers come out wanting to check me in and take my stuff and when I told them I was just picking people up they got all confused and like didn't know how to handle that 

Yeah, I'd say that is a scenic highway - slightly better than what I have to drive on every day for my commute


----------



## Dugette

Captain_Oblivious said:


> You saw the price tag, right?
> 
> It took everything we had just to get to Hawaii.  I couldn't do a 2nd mortgage for the bathrobe!


Well, you could have foregone the super-expensive t-shirts you got with your DVC presentation gift card, still spent some significant money beyond that, and purchased the robe.  Actually, maybe they should give robes as incentive to attend DVC presentations... 



schmass said:


> That picture of Izzy in the chair and pointing to the one next to her looks like such a familiar scene to me.  Rory is definitely becoming more independent every day and has his ideas of what should be going on at all times!


Isn't it so funny that they turn into little directors, trying to control the world around them!?  And so demanding! I have to admit I do let her boss me around a lot, if it doesn't hurt anything. 



schmass said:


> Love the photopass pictures with Izzy, and the funny ones with Dug!


Thanks! I'm glad he decided to get a few. Even if Izzy was less than cooperative. 



schmass said:


> That definitely does look like a scenic highway - so pretty!


It was really nice for an interstate!  Glad we got to see it.



alohamom said:


> Lovin it! Izzy has the most soulful eyes and what beautiful pics the Photopass person took-I would have those on my wall-too sweet!


Aw, thanks! We've always loved her big, expressive eyes. Dug's mom actually printed one of the PP pics from the end of the trip and gave it to us for a Christmas gift - I need to put it up. Here's a sneak peek:


----------



## Dugette

SimplyGoofy said:


> Sorry I'm late - I was off the DIS for most of December!  I'm super excited to hear all about your amazing trip!


Welcome, no worries! 



SimplyGoofy said:


> Your travel day went so well - Izzy is a champion flyer!  That's too bad about the bathroom incident and the fleece, but all things considered it was pretty darn good for travel with a toddler.


I agree, it went about as well as it could have with a 2-year-old! 



SimplyGoofy said:


> I always hate running into a lackluster character at a character breakfast.  Although I know food is involved as well, you certainly pay an upcharge for the characters to dine with you.  I'm thrilled to hear your second visit was much more impressive.


Exactly, you are paying more for the experience than the food, most places, at least. Mickey was very much there to just pose for a picture and send you on your way (that day, at least). And, for some people, that's all they want. But with a toddler, you're there for the interaction and hugs and not just a posed picture. When we went back the last day, Mickey magically understood that. 



SimplyGoofy said:


> A question about the Costco car rental - did you sign in on the website before searching for rental cars or do you enter it once you book?  I've started to search for a rental for my May trip, and the Costco site doesn't seem to be a better price than the car rental companies.  (But as you stated, perhaps they get lower as you get closer to your dates?)  Any insight you can provide would be much appreciated!


You can search without a membership or login! I actually checked the site for months and only got a membership when I was convinced it was the best option. 

My experience so far is that Costco is a better deal in some locations than others. It was the best for Hawaii, at least for us. But it was not as good as the discount codes I have through work for NYC. Same with our WDW trip in May (though we are doing one-way rentals between WDW and the cruise port, so that changes things). Keep an eye on it, especially as you get closer, but it may not be your best deal all the time.



SimplyGoofy said:


> I can't wait to hear about your tour and the rest of your day!


Look forward to sharing it!



hokieinpa said:


> Catching up here too!


Hi! 



hokieinpa said:


> So in general...
> 
> what an amazing trip! Aulani and First Class on top of that?
> 
> First Class sounds just like I have dreamed that it would be! We are Southwest all the way so that sounds amazing!


It really was an amazing dream-come-true type trip! First Class was amazing for the $70 fares we paid , but I don't think I'd ever be able to convince myself it was worth like $2k/person. Probably the best part was that they treat you very well. That and the candy. 



hokieinpa said:


> The resort is absolutely beautiful!


It really is! I saw everyone on the DVC boards saying that before I went, but I was still amazed. Love that place. It's like a better version of the Poly.



hokieinpa said:


> That Mickey meet does sound disappointing - not bad - just not what it should be, if that makes sense? And how weird that they don't guarantee characters at the breakfast!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about more adventures!


Yeah, Mickey just wasn't into the whole meet-and-greet thing. He just wanted to get a posed photo and move on to the next guest. Oh, well. Izzy still enjoyed seeing him. 

I was really surprised that the characters were not "set". My guess is they have those 3 at least 90% of the time, but they did not on our next visit.  They were the whole reason we went back - if we were indifferent to characters, we would have gone to Ama Ama for breakfast instead (Izzy and I had a great oceanside breakfast there while Dug was at his retreat mid-week).



MEK said:


> I am up to your last update.  I'll save that one for later.
> 
> Love that you got a standard view on the top floor.  That's awesome. I can't wait to see your day time view.  The studio looks lovely.


I know I have some daytime view pictures coming up one of these days!  We were out and about so much while Dug was there that I don't think I took them until he left. The room was great, though. Could have stayed there happily a lot longer than 9 nights.



MEK said:


> What a fun breakfast.  Too bad the characters are not consistent in quantity or how they interact.  It does look like Izzy is more interested in her food than the characters, but she did give a good wave goodbye and what a cute hug with Minnie.  Minnie is adorable.  So if Izzy.  Love her little outfit.
> 
> Looking forward to reading more!


I actually felt like Aulani was really hit-or-miss on character interactions vs. WDW. I think sometimes they were a bit too Hawaii laid-back. And sometimes they were awesome. More awesome than not, though, so that was good. 

Yeah, Izzy was really interested in her food after waiting so long for it! 

But she can always make a bit of time for Minnie. She sure loves that mouse!

Thanks! Dug's mom got her that outfit and another one (similar) that she wears later in the trip. She got them specifically for Hawaii. Very nice!



Jackiemarie21 said:


> On isn't it fun being mom, always the last one to eat!


I know! Someone should be serving me first! Ah, wouldn't that be nice? 



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Looks like some good interaction with Minnie and Goofy.  Too bad Mickey wasn't better interaction.
> I just can not get over how beautiful that resort is...ahhh I can only imagine what it's like in person!


Yes, Minnie and Goofy were really good. Mickey was fine, but just very business-like. The resort is incredible! We really didn't want to leave. It was "home".


----------



## Dugette

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> I'm excitedly waiting to find out how Kualoa Ranch was for you! We are planning on doing 2 tours there (movie tour and jungle tour) while my DH does the 2-hour ATV tour.


Excited to share our experience there! We really liked it. Having a 2-year-old really limited what we could do, but we enjoyed what we did. I've heard great things about the ATV tour and the jungle tour sounds fun too! 



Imagineer5 said:


> Your room looks wonderful and I love the photos around the resort!


I have to say, as great as some of the WDW resorts are, I think this is Disney's best resort (well, that I've been to). Better pool area than Storm Along Bay. Better ambiance than the Poly. On a real and beautiful ocean beach. Can't beat it!



Imagineer5 said:


> So glad you all got a pretty good night's sleep and made it to breakfast.  I love the music and kid's parade they do, I think Aria would really enjoy that along with having her favorite characters there.  Speaking of characters - that is what they do at Disneyland's character meals too! Goofy's kitchen - you're greeted by Goofy but then it's a completely random assortment of characters! Kind of annoying.


Well, that is good to know about DL! I will make a note of that (there looks to be a decent chance of us getting there in November - Dug's retreat will likely be in Palm Springs again, but not for sure yet. ) I'm sure Aria would enjoy that breakfast! As long as they are all there, it's a great group of characters. In general, there are not a ton of characters at Aulani, though. Way, way more on the cruises, I've discovered. 



Imagineer5 said:


> I laughed out loud at your plate after running back (though I'd have been pissed at DH if he didn't come back with a plate for DD? what was up with that??).


I know - I couldn't believe that it didn't occur to him that we'd be hungry too, especially Izzy.  He can be kind-of oblivious at times and lack common sense. I "joke" that he is an extremely smart person, but he's "book smart" and not "street smart" - I need to find a good book about being street smart for him.  I should have reminded him to bring Izzy something, but it just seemed like such a no-brainer to me that the first person up would do that. 



CarlaT said:


> All caught up on your wonderful TR. I'm sort of re-living our Aulani vacation thru your posts.


 and thank you! Isn't Aulani just amazing? 



CarlaT said:


> We went to Disneyland first and to Aulani in November. We were in HI over Thanksgiving. Our DS is 13.


Oh, wow, DL and Aulani! What a trip! 



CarlaT said:


> First class flight sounded awesome! What a treat.


It really was. If there's any flight to get a first class seat on, a long one to Hawaii with a toddler is a good choice. 



CarlaT said:


> I'm so missing Aulani. Loved that resort. Especially now that the temp in PA is 15degrees. Way to cold.


I know that feeling. We're in MN and it's been below zero with ridiculous wind chills (canceling schools for them, even). I so wish I could hop a plane back to Aulani. I have to admit that I do peek at fares quite often, hoping for another miracle. 



CarlaT said:


> We did the Kualoa Ranch tour also. DH did the 2hr AVT and DS and I did the 2hr horse back riding tour. Next time (I'm hopefully anyway) I really would like to do the movie tour. After leaving the Ranch we went for a drive and that ride in our free upgraded rental a Camaro Convertible, was so beautiful. The gorgeous Ocean right there as your driving was amazing.
> I could eat at Leonards Malasadas now. Yum so good. Much cheaper to buy at the truck then the resort too.
> Can't wait to read more!!!


Did you all like the tours you did? The movie one was nice - just a bus ride around the ranch - but the scenery is so beautiful and it's nice to hear about the history and see some filming sites. 

Driving around the island is such a treat. And I bet even moreso in a convertible!  

Mmmm, I could go for a malasada too. And they were only like $1/each, so not bad at all! 



AussieMumma said:


> I'm in! We're heading to Aulani in April for the first time


 I hope you have a wonderful trip! It's such a great resort on a beautiful slice of paradise! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Those are some cute PP pictures of just Izzy, but, yeah, the ones with Dug too he kinda comes off like the bad guy in a family movie that is kidnapping Izzy or something


 Yeah, those pics are kind-of scary. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I've had that happen at another hotel (I think it was the Hershey Lodge) where I pulled up to pick people up and workers come out wanting to check me in and take my stuff and when I told them I was just picking people up they got all confused and like didn't know how to handle that


Yeah, it was very similar here. I felt kinda bad for getting them all worked up. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, I'd say that is a scenic highway - slightly better than what I have to drive on every day for my commute


I'd commute on that any day!  Really gorgeous!


----------



## cindianne320

You have to take this fellow Minnesotan if you find a deal like this again! 

Aulani is on my list of someday must-dos, but like you, I just cannot fathom the price of airline tickets for the whole family. (DH and I went to Honolulu for our honeymoon in 2006, but Aulani wasn't there yet.)

The resort looks beautiful. I hope you started to feel better so you could enjoy the food. I wanted to kick your DH for you for not getting the toddler food. Been there, done that!

I hope you enjoyed your movie tour. We loved Lost and would love to see some places where it was taped!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> You have to take this fellow Minnesotan if you find a deal like this again!


The trick is finding a deal again!  I have my doubts...



cindianne320 said:


> Aulani is on my list of someday must-dos, but like you, I just cannot fathom the price of airline tickets for the whole family. (DH and I went to Honolulu for our honeymoon in 2006, but Aulani wasn't there yet.)


I know, it's just not a cheap place to get to (usually). But you know it's an awesome place when I see a fare for $600 and think, "Huh, that's not bad...maybe we should go back..." Someday...



cindianne320 said:


> The resort looks beautiful. I hope you started to feel better so you could enjoy the food. I wanted to kick your DH for you for not getting the toddler food. Been there, done that!


Yeah, that was annoying that he came back (after being gone for a fair amount of time) and didn't have a thing for us.  Guess I need to remind him of "obvious" things a bit more.



cindianne320 said:


> I hope you enjoyed your movie tour. We loved Lost and would love to see some places where it was taped!


We did enjoy the tour. It ended up being a lot less about movies than we thought, but that was okay and it was enjoyable. For what it's worth, another DIS-er sent me a long list of LOST locations on Oahu, if you ever need it. We didn't end up having much opportunity to specifically seek them out, but there are a lot!


----------



## Dugette

*We parked and headed into the gift shop at Kualoa Ranch. I think we used the restrooms and changed Izzy before heading out back to the ticket booth. Wed pre-purchased our tickets online in advance and saved 10% (it was around $50 total for the two of us and Izzy was free).  After checking in, we still had some time before we needed to meet up for the bus. Izzy and I headed over towards the petting zoo (and Dug caught up with us  was probably taking pics or something, based on this):









I had walked through here and was going to try to put Izzy in the saddle, but she ran off:





Horsies:





There was nobody except an employee and us in the petting zoo most of the time. It was a very casual and random petting zoo. We saw this guy relaxing:





We were able to reach through the fence and pet the very rough coat.

The big turtle intimidated Izzy a bit, but she eventually worked up the courage to give its shell a quick pet:









On a somewhat related note, in the time since the trip, Izzy has begun to play turtle at times. She climbs in our bed and holds a pillow on her back saying, I toi-tle and its my shell. Too cute.

There was also a favorite of Izzys  a cow! This cow was kind-of intimidating, though. Anytime you touched its nose, it jerked its head rather unexpectedly.  Kinda frightening, actually. But Izzy seemed to get a kick out of it:









And there were goats:









After that quick play session, we headed over to the bus pick-up area. This is not what we were doing, but we saw one of the jungle expedition vehicles:





The view behind the buses:





And the buses:





(Our group was just on one and they left separately, so no caravan or anything).

Here is the description of the tour that they sent when I reserved it, to give you some idea:

The Ranch/ Movie Site tour will take you through the fascinating ranch complex, view an old WWII military defense bunker made into a mini museum, with Hawaiian historical exhibits, drive by the old Sugar Mill established in 1863, and hear stories of the ranch's background with Hawaiian legends and more. 

As you travel to Ka'a'awa Valley you'll see aquaculture ponds in the distance and pass by 30 acres of orchids grown for world-wide distribution. You may also see cattle grazing in the fields and you'll stop near the Hawaiian Village while the guide explains the different structures. 

You'll continue deep into the valley where JURASSIC PARK, MIGHTY JOE YOUNG, PEARL HARBOR, WINDTALKERS and other feature films were made. There are remnants of some of the more recent films and guides will point out filming locations of previous movies. There are several stops for photographs so bring your camera. 

We got on and found a seat. The windows were open-air and Izzy got a kick out of sitting by one:





Izzy and I sat together and Dug sat right in front of us:





Dugs view looking forward:





Huh, I see a selfie stick in there. So, I hadnt even known about the existence of these before this trip. But we saw them EVERYWHERE. Interesting way to get large-group selfies, as well see later. Dont have to worry about some stranger messing up your group shot, I suppose. 

Once we started moving, Izzy was ecstatic:





















I think we could have been in a bus anywhere in the world and she would have been thrilled. But it was nice to have these types of views, for sure:





Up next: more gorgeous views!
*


----------



## schmass

By the look on Izzy's face, it looks like she was really enjoying the tour (or at least being on the bus!).

So cute about her "playing turtle".  It's so funny what kids pick up.


----------



## Jackiemarie21

Awe the petting zoo looks like lots of fun!  Love the turtle story!  Everything is so pretty there, really looks like a dream!


----------



## Dugette

schmass said:


> By the look on Izzy's face, it looks like she was really enjoying the tour (or at least being on the bus!).


She was LOVING that bus ride! I mean, really, riding forward-facing and unrestrained with the wind blowing through her hair?! Wild and completely opposite of the normal rides she gets. 



schmass said:


> So cute about her "playing turtle".  It's so funny what kids pick up.


It really is. I was so amazed when I first understood that's what she was doing. I had to ask her to make sure - "So, you're a turtle? And that's your shell?" Definite yes! Just too cute!



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Awe the petting zoo looks like lots of fun!  Love the turtle story!  Everything is so pretty there, really looks like a dream!


It was a fun little diversion, especially with a toddler. Glad it was right there and free!  It really is gorgeous pretty much everywhere on that island and Kualoa Ranch is a great example of some of the best scenery Oahu has to offer.


----------



## hokieinpa

Now I see where she learned "turtle"! And how cute is she playing turtle with her pillow! Adorable!!

Aren't busses just the best? I love that she is so excited about just riding the bus!

The tour sounds like lots of fun! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Imagineer5

Beautiful! Can't wait to see more! So glad Dug was able to experience it with you too, and the petting zoo was definitely a fun way to start out the triP!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Izzy seems to be having a blast on the bus.  Those open windows would freak me out though - well, at least if Peter was anywhere near them as he would be constantly trying to get a better view I am sure

I heard that some Futbol stadiums in Europe have banned Selfie Sticks - wonder if that will happen soon in WDW - one law suit from oneone who gets beaned in the head by one and I bet that will be enough


----------



## CarlaT

"""Huh, I see a selfie stick in there. So, I hadnt even known about the existence of these before this trip. But we saw them EVERYWHERE. Interesting way to get large-group selfies, as well see later. Dont have to worry about some stranger messing up your group shot, I suppose.""

That's funny about the selfie stick b/c we never saw one before our trip too. People had them in Disneyland, but more so in Hawaii. We got a kick out of them. lol. We went to the Aloha Stadium Swap Meet before Pearl Harbor and there were a lot of stands selling them. At the Swap Meet I bought some of that yummy pineapple that was at the character buffet. I can't remember the name, but it was delicious. 
Yes, the horseback and ATV tours were awesome. I would have liked to hear more stories on the movie tour tho. We were Lost fans so it was cool when they pointed out some of those areas. The scenery at the Ranch is fantastic. Got to see the Godzilla foot print also and the heard the story about how they had to fill in part of the hole because of the cows getting in and not being able to get out. 

Looking forward to your next post.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I love that east coast of Oahu!  Just amazing scenery everywhere you look.

Glad Izzy did well at the petting zoo.  It's always a good feeling when the kids get over their skittishness.

Selfie stick!  Ok, I know I complain about the composition skills of strangers, but I still prefer to take the chance.  It makes for a good running gag and avoids the embarrassment of being seen with a selfie stick.


----------



## AprilRenee

Bahahaha those selfie sticks were all over WDW last week. They're pretty hilarious, yet I can imagine useful...

Love the happy bus pics. Too cute!


----------



## Nermel9

I'm here!  Love your TR so far!  I can't believe you got such cheap first class tickets to HAWAII!!!  That's crazy!  I want to go to Hawaii so bad, but one of the things I'm most nervous about is the flight over...that's a LOOOOONG time to sit in Coach...

Aulani looks beautiful!  I love that they have characters there and character meals and everything!  Just like WDW but without the parks!  

Ugh see, now I can't remember everything I wanted to comment on since I read this a few days ago but I'm loving it and looking forward to reading more!


----------



## Dugette

hokieinpa said:


> Now I see where she learned "turtle"! And how cute is she playing turtle with her pillow! Adorable!!


Yes, and there is another turtle appearance later in this trip too, to solidify her love of them! 



hokieinpa said:


> Aren't busses just the best? I love that she is so excited about just riding the bus!


That bus could have been driving down some grungy alley and she would have been JUST as excited, I'm sure.  Really, any form of unrestrained travel is a thrill to the toddler crowd.



hokieinpa said:


> The tour sounds like lots of fun! Can't wait to hear more!


It was a nice way to start our day and get out and see some of the island.



Imagineer5 said:


> Beautiful! Can't wait to see more! So glad Dug was able to experience it with you too, and the petting zoo was definitely a fun way to start out the triP!


Pretty much everything out there is just gorgeous. Though it made for a rough schedule, I'm glad we were able to cram a lot of sightseeing in while Dug was with us - he didn't miss much Oahu, but could have gone for a lot more time at Aulani. Guess we'll have to go back.  The petting zoo was a fun way to pass a little time.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Izzy seems to be having a blast on the bus.  Those open windows would freak me out though - well, at least if Peter was anywhere near them as he would be constantly trying to get a better view I am sure


Yeah, the windows freak me out more in the pictures than they did while we were there. I think it would have been pretty hard for her to endanger herself. But, then again, she was just so excited to be sitting on a bus that she didn't try anything TOO crazy.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I heard that some Futbol stadiums in Europe have banned Selfie Sticks - wonder if that will happen soon in WDW - one law suit from oneone who gets beaned in the head by one and I bet that will be enough


Interesting! I can see how they would be a danger. Although, I will say that we didn't notice any "incidents" in Hawaii - it seemed people who had them knew how to use and transport them properly, so that was good. 



CarlaT said:


> """Huh, I see a selfie stick in there. So, I hadnt even known about the existence of these before this trip. But we saw them EVERYWHERE. Interesting way to get large-group selfies, as well see later. Dont have to worry about some stranger messing up your group shot, I suppose.""
> 
> That's funny about the selfie stick b/c we never saw one before our trip too. People had them in Disneyland, but more so in Hawaii. We got a kick out of them. lol. We went to the Aloha Stadium Swap Meet before Pearl Harbor and there were a lot of stands selling them.


I wasn't sure if it was a new thing or a Hawaii thing or what, as I'd never seen them prior. It did seem like a LOT of the people who had them were Japanese, so I am guessing they are more common over there? 



CarlaT said:


> At the Swap Meet I bought some of that yummy pineapple that was at the character buffet. I can't remember the name, but it was delicious.


Mmm, wish I could have more of that right now. So tasty!



CarlaT said:


> Yes, the horseback and ATV tours were awesome. I would have liked to hear more stories on the movie tour tho. We were Lost fans so it was cool when they pointed out some of those areas. The scenery at the Ranch is fantastic. Got to see the Godzilla foot print also and the heard the story about how they had to fill in part of the hole because of the cows getting in and not being able to get out.
> 
> Looking forward to your next post.


Oh, funny - I don't think they told us about the cows getting stuck in Godzilla's footprint! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I love that east coast of Oahu!  Just amazing scenery everywhere you look.


Totally agree! Eye candy everywhere.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Glad Izzy did well at the petting zoo.  It's always a good feeling when the kids get over their skittishness.


Yeah, she really had to work up a lot of courage for that turtle. Something about the hard shell vs. soft fur scared her, I think. She did it, though! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Selfie stick!  Ok, I know I complain about the composition skills of strangers, but I still prefer to take the chance.  It makes for a good running gag and avoids the embarrassment of being seen with a selfie stick.


I was thinking of you when I wrote about it - at least they can control whether or not the landmarks are in the background.  A sneak preview of what we saw later in the trip, just since we are talking about the selfie sticks so much in the comments here:





I'm pretty sure we would have been willing to take a group shot for them. 



AprilRenee said:


> Bahahaha those selfie sticks were all over WDW last week. They're pretty hilarious, yet I can imagine useful...


As seen above.  I don't remember having seen any at WDW before - either I am oblivious (quite possible) or they are just becoming popular. 



AprilRenee said:


> Love the happy bus pics. Too cute!


Thanks, she was so thrilled with the ride. Well, until the thrill wore off... 



Nermel9 said:


> I'm here!  Love your TR so far!  I can't believe you got such cheap first class tickets to HAWAII!!!  That's crazy!  I want to go to Hawaii so bad, but one of the things I'm most nervous about is the flight over...that's a LOOOOONG time to sit in Coach...


 Thanks for coming over and catching up after your DIS break! 

It is a long way to fly - and you have even further coming from the East Coast. It's worth it, though! Might be a good way to compromise on a travel locale with Brandon - you get Disney and he gets Hawaii. 



Nermel9 said:


> Aulani looks beautiful!  I love that they have characters there and character meals and everything!  Just like WDW but without the parks!


Pretty much! We will meet a lot of characters later in the TR too, by the way. It's an interesting resort - it's very Disney, but also very Hawaii, if that makes sense. Though, their selection of characters is slim: Mickey, Minnie, Stitch, Goofy, Chip, Dale, Donald - I think that's it. The CMs were fantastic, by the way, so very Disney in that aspect. 



Nermel9 said:


> Ugh see, now I can't remember everything I wanted to comment on since I read this a few days ago but I'm loving it and looking forward to reading more!


No worries, I know how that goes! Glad to have you along for the ride!


----------



## Dugette

*So, when you have two TRs going and one pending, what is the best thing you can do? Yes, that's right, start a PTR on top of all that. 

So, here it is:

"Is Mickey a Captain or a Jedi? Both!"

Our trip is 4 months from today and we finally got our plane tickets booked!  This will be our first "Land and Sea": WDW for 4 nights, Disney Dream for 4 nights, and back to WDW for another 4 nights! 

Please stop by and join me for the planning (you know, if you have time after reading all of my other current reports... )

See you there! *


----------



## Leshaface

Caught up!

You know you're on vacation when you get to wear the Disney robes.  I got to wear mine a couple times too! 

Aw how cute about Izzy 'catching' Dug!

I laughed probably more than needed at Dug's video!  

Love the interview video of you and Izzy.  

What a strange CM to not know what to do with a phone?!  Like you're the first person she's ever encountered being asked to take video on their phone?

But you did capture such a sweet moment between Mickey and Izzy just in time. 

Lol the 'mine' video! 

A stitch waffle!!  Awesome!

The elevators! That's one thing I was going to mention in my next update.  DS was absolutely TERRIFIED of the elevators when we had to take them at the airport.  He was trying to hide behind a blanket he had on him and scooting back in the stroller as much as he could.  I felt so bad!  Luckily, he started to like them during our trip.  

Glad Dug made the best out of the photopass pictures!

What a fun petting zoo!

So much hate on your thread about the selfie stick!   I have one   But couldn't use it on this trip.  I got the GoPro for Christmas and was a little interested in the stick but didn't 'ask' for it, so I didn't get it and didn't think I would need it...until I tried holding the thing.  The camera is so stinking tiny, I need something to make sure I don't drop it!

Anyways, I ordered it using the Amazon Prime 2 Day shipping (first time using it!) 3 days before we left --thinking 2 days, it will be here.  It didn't come until January 2nd and it was supposed to be in the 31st   So I struggled the majority of the time holding the darn thing and ended up not using it the last few days of our trip.  It takes great video, especially with a little guy running all over the place, it steadys the shot, but darn it, I wish I had that stick!


----------



## Dugette

Leshaface said:


> Caught up!
> 
> You know you're on vacation when you get to wear the Disney robes.  I got to wear mine a couple times too!


Oh, nice - do they have them in all the DVC rooms?  I guess I just assumed it was an Aulani thing, but maybe it's a DVC thing?



Leshaface said:


> Aw how cute about Izzy 'catching' Dug!
> 
> I laughed probably more than needed at Dug's video!
> 
> Love the interview video of you and Izzy.


Glad we could amuse you! 



Leshaface said:


> What a strange CM to not know what to do with a phone?!  Like you're the first person she's ever encountered being asked to take video on their phone?


I think she just wasn't paying attention and/or didn't understand that it was the actual meeting that I was trying to capture, not just a posed shot afterwards. Weird, though.



Leshaface said:


> But you did capture such a sweet moment between Mickey and Izzy just in time.


Missed the hug, but still got the little stroll. I captured a lot of great moments with characters later in the trip, though! 



Leshaface said:


> Lol the 'mine' video!
> 
> A stitch waffle!!  Awesome!


She was guarding that food.  Mmmm, waffles...



Leshaface said:


> The elevators! That's one thing I was going to mention in my next update.  DS was absolutely TERRIFIED of the elevators when we had to take them at the airport.  He was trying to hide behind a blanket he had on him and scooting back in the stroller as much as he could.  I felt so bad!  Luckily, he started to like them during our trip.


Oh, no - sorry he was scared at first. I did notice that Izzy often wanted to be held while riding the elevator, but wanted to walk on and off by herself - so maybe a bit scared. The buttons were the big hit, though. 



Leshaface said:


> Glad Dug made the best out of the photopass pictures!


Silly boy. He seemed very proud of himself that he decided to act silly in the pictures to make them look less awful. 



Leshaface said:


> What a fun petting zoo!


It was a neat little diversion. And the price (free) was right! 



Leshaface said:


> So much hate on your thread about the selfie stick!   I have one   But couldn't use it on this trip.  I got the GoPro for Christmas and was a little interested in the stick but didn't 'ask' for it, so I didn't get it and didn't think I would need it...until I tried holding the thing.  The camera is so stinking tiny, I need something to make sure I don't drop it!
> 
> Anyways, I ordered it using the Amazon Prime 2 Day shipping (first time using it!) 3 days before we left --thinking 2 days, it will be here.  It didn't come until January 2nd and it was supposed to be in the 31st   So I struggled the majority of the time holding the darn thing and ended up not using it the last few days of our trip.  It takes great video, especially with a little guy running all over the place, it steadys the shot, but darn it, I wish I had that stick!


 You know, I really don't have anything against the selfie sticks, but I've seen a lot of DIS and FB things lately that are pretty negative about them. However, I think the negativity is for when people use them badly and block others or hit others, etc. I didn't notice any of that on our trip. I just thought it was fascinating, as I hadn't even known about their existence. 

I also think using it for a GoPro makes more sense than doing these group shots with iPhones and stuff. Probably because I ran across a TR here where she had a GoPro and got amazing photos and videos while on roller coasters and such. I had no idea you could do stuff like that. And hearing what you said about trying to hold the GoPro, it seems a necessity if you want to do anything like that.

Sorry you didn't get yours in time and couldn't use it as much as you hoped. It seems like Amazon Prime is usually really good at 2-days unless you REALLY need something in that time.


----------



## MEK

You got a nice early start on your first day.  Isn't the H3 known for a lot of traffic?

You bus tour sounds like a lot of fun.  Izzy, of sure, looks like she is having a blast.

Cute PP of her at the resort.

Going to sub to your new TR now.


----------



## AZMermaid

I'm not doing a PTR (buti hoping to do a TR) so I will jump into yours to say... my kids are going to have way too many swim suits! My mom just bought them each one today. I bought them 2 (maybe 3?) last year at the end of the season and I plan to get my daughter a cute Disney Store one when they are released. I have a serious problem.


----------



## Dugette

MEK said:


> You got a nice early start on your first day.  Isn't the H3 known for a lot of traffic?


You know, I'm not sure if the H3 gets that busy.  I know the H1 does, going into Honolulu, but the H3 is kind-of a bypass. Either way, I didn't have to worry about it here, as it was the weekend! 



MEK said:


> You bus tour sounds like a lot of fun.  Izzy, of sure, looks like she is having a blast.


It was fun for all of us. We could have been driving down a row of dumpsters and Izzy would have loved it, though. 



MEK said:


> Cute PP of her at the resort.
> 
> Going to sub to your new TR now.


Thanks on both counts! 



AZMermaid said:


> I'm not doing a PTR (buti hoping to do a TR) so I will jump into yours to say... my kids are going to have way too many swim suits! My mom just bought them each one today. I bought them 2 (maybe 3?) last year at the end of the season and I plan to get my daughter a cute Disney Store one when they are released. I have a serious problem.


Haha, I guess you just need to do enough swimming to make it worthwhile! At least they are not big and don't take up much suitcase room. For what it's worth, I think Izzy only wore two swimsuits (as did I), but I had like 4 or 5 (?) packed for her. She refused to wear the Minnie one (what, is this even my kid?! ), but she loved the Ariel one ($2 Old Navy clearance ) and she wore the new rash guard/built in swim diaper one too, which was good, as it's the one I spent the most on!  Maybe just assign a swimsuit to each day or something.


----------



## Dugette

*One of our first sights on the tour was the old Sugar Mill from 1863:









Izzy was still enjoying the bus ride and lovely scenery:





And then there was ocean:





And the WWII bunker that was made into a movie museum:









On the way back past it, we will get off the bus to explore.

The road ahead:









Theres the horseback tour:





Random tiki guy:





Izzy enjoyed watching the horses:









Later that night, I believe, Izzy was having her small Minnie ride her plush horsie. So cute!  I had high hopes for her horseback ride later in the trip.

Time for a stop at a famous movie scene:









And the one that Dug said he would photoshop a dinosaur into (but has not yet ):





There was an ATV tour as well:





Godzilla footprint:





Around this point, Izzy started getting restless and jumping back and forth between my seat and Dugs seat. Eventually she settled down, but it was pretty rough for a bit - she was noisy and distracting to others. Here she is on the aisle side of my seat, trying to decide who to sit by:





We passed a comfortable cow:





Hey, what, there are cows here?!? I LOVE cows!:









Yes, cows! 

And this movie too:





Continued in next post...*


----------



## Dugette

*Continued from previous post...

Izzy pointed out more cows:





And this movie:





Some little hut:





Another comfortable cow:





There goes the ATV tour:





I should mention that our tour involved the driver narrating what we were seeing. I honestly dont remember a ton of detail, but he covered a lot of history of the land, not just movie mentions. It was interesting and enjoyable. I'd probably remember more if I wasn't distracted by a toddler and great views. 

And there were lots of views like this:





Hey, theres an ATV:





Then we returned to the bunker museum and got off the bus to walk through it:





There were displays like this for many movies that were filmed there:









There were various movie props that Izzy enjoyed playing with:





Oh, hey, I remember these guys:





Fun with shells:





Dug looks LOST  :





More toys:













One of the most famous movies:





Pretty background from something or other:





After making it through, we got back onto the bus for a bit more touring. Another pretty view and you can see Chinamans Hat (the island):





Pretty soon, we were getting off the bus and back in the main area:





Izzy got a kick out of the cat and chicken (hiding in the bushes/rocks):





It was a fun visit, but time to head out of here for lunch:





Up next: Mmmmmm, BBQ!

*


----------



## AprilRenee

Looms like a pretty cool tour! But I totally get only catching half of what was said cause of toddler. 
Is that Jurassic park spot the place where they see the triceratops and she looks at its poop? (I haven't seen that movie a million times or anything)  lol


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Looks like a fun tour - though I think of all the movies referenced I have only seen Jurassic Park and then Lost for TV shows.  Obviously not really toddler friendly but the ATV tour looked pretty cool

Just to help Dug out a bit ....






looking forward to hearing about lunch


----------



## Imagineer5

Looks like a wonderful tour! I love Izzy's expressions, especially the cow one.  Nice you were able to get off the bus for a bit to explore the museum.  Looking forward to more! Jurassic Park is one of my all-time faves, so very cool to see these photos.


----------



## schmass

Those really were some great views on the tour.  So would you recommend that tour with a toddler?  

The ATV tour looked like a lot of fun!


----------



## hokieinpa

Beautiful scenery! I love all of the movie sites. Cute shot at the Jurassic Park sign too! 

It seems like Izzy's favorite parts were the horses and cows!  Whatever keeps a toddler semi-entertained right?

I can imagine how hard it was to keep her happy on the tour with nothing to really do! It's good that she got to move around a bit and explore at the museum!

Can't wait to hear about your yummy lunch!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> And the WWII bunker that was made into a movie museum:



Ooh, that looks cool.



Dugette said:


> Time for a stop at a famous movie scene:



Cool, I've heard of that one!



Dugette said:


> And the one that Dug said he would photoshop a dinosaur into (but has not yet ):



Let's go, Dug!



Dugette said:


> Hey, what, there are cows here?!? I LOVE cows!:



Mmmm...steak...



Dugette said:


> Up next: Mmmmmm, BBQ!



I hope it was a good spot!  I really wanted to try that place out.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to help Dug out a bit ....


----------



## Jackiemarie21

Oh that looks like a beautiful tour! How neat to see all these places!  I totally get missing stuff dealing with a toddler.  Those moments when they become restless can really be hard to concentrate!  It's a good thing they are super cute!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Thanks for posting your pictures of Kualoa Ranch! It looks so lush and green.


----------



## CarlaT

Cool Ranch pictures! On the horseback tour I didn't even know there was a bunker museum. Would have liked to stop there!!
Love the Jurassik Park pic!
I would have loved to have bought the teddy bear soft robe that was in the room, but at the price I had to pass.


----------



## Leshaface

I was totally gonna say, "Where's Phil when you need him?!"  





TheMaxRebo said:


>




What a fun tour and so cool that so many movies were filmed there.  For 50 First Dates, is that the scene where Drew Barrymore kicked Rob Schneider's butt at?! 

If we didn't have a child with us, the ATV tour would be right up our alley.


----------



## Dugette

AprilRenee said:


> Looms like a pretty cool tour! But I totally get only catching half of what was said cause of toddler.


Yep, between the toddler and the view, who knew what was being said. 



AprilRenee said:


> Is that Jurassic park spot the place where they see the triceratops and she looks at its poop? (I haven't seen that movie a million times or anything)  lol


I guess here's the part where I should admit that I've never seen Jurassic Park.  I've seen lots of clips of it, but never the whole movie. Was going to watch it before the trip, but never got around to it. I hear it's about dinosaurs, though? 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like a fun tour - though I think of all the movies referenced I have only seen Jurassic Park and then Lost for TV shows.  Obviously not really toddler friendly but the ATV tour looked pretty cool


There were a lot more movies too, but I spared you guys the pictures of all the posters and signs. Some were really obscure, so I tried to pick some of the more recognizable ones. I've seen some of them...



TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to help Dug out a bit ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to hearing about lunch


That is super duper awesome! Love it!  I hope you don't mind that I showed Dug and he immediately shared it on all of his social media outlets.  Yeah, guess he liked it.  Thank you!



Imagineer5 said:


> Looks like a wonderful tour! I love Izzy's expressions, especially the cow one.  Nice you were able to get off the bus for a bit to explore the museum.  Looking forward to more! Jurassic Park is one of my all-time faves, so very cool to see these photos.


It was a nice little tour. Good way to see the ranch and learn some things. Not to mention the super-exciting bus ride for Izzy. And the cows. 



schmass said:


> Those really were some great views on the tour.  So would you recommend that tour with a toddler?
> 
> The ATV tour looked like a lot of fun!


I would recommend it with a toddler. It's only an hour or so and gives them a ride and a place to wander, so not bad. And it was only a small section where Izzy got restless. Otherwise, she was a pretty happy camper. And it's one of the only things you can do there with a toddler. It's such a pretty place that it's worth seeing, though. I have heard that the ATV tours are a blast, by the way.



hokieinpa said:


> Beautiful scenery! I love all of the movie sites. Cute shot at the Jurassic Park sign too!


It's such a gorgeous piece of land! And the movies are cool too.



hokieinpa said:


> It seems like Izzy's favorite parts were the horses and cows!  Whatever keeps a toddler semi-entertained right?


Yes - I wonder if they just have them scattered throughout to keep the toddlers interested? 



hokieinpa said:


> I can imagine how hard it was to keep her happy on the tour with nothing to really do! It's good that she got to move around a bit and explore at the museum!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your yummy lunch!


Yeah, the tour wasn't too bad. It was only maybe an hour total, so not pushing patience limits too badly. I maybe should have brought a toy or something for her, but she really only had a short period of unrest. Seemed like forever in my world, but maybe 5 minutes of trying to get her to choose a seat and stay there and not bother others without upsetting her.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ooh, that looks cool.


Indeed!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool, I've heard of that one!


Me too!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Let's go, Dug!


I will need you to issue this encouragement frequently for multiple things around here...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Mmmm...steak...


Somehow I doubt that's what Izzy was thinking... (hers was probably, "mmm...milk!" )



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hope it was a good spot!  I really wanted to try that place out.


So good I ended up back there a second time later in the trip! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>


Agreed!



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Oh that looks like a beautiful tour! How neat to see all these places!  I totally get missing stuff dealing with a toddler.  Those moments when they become restless can really be hard to concentrate!  It's a good thing they are super cute!


Indeed! All I remember from that part of the tour was trying to get her to stop standing and changing seats, while trying to minimize disruption to those around us. But she was super cute the rest of the time! 



MissDaisyofTexas said:


> Thanks for posting your pictures of Kualoa Ranch! It looks so lush and green.


You're welcome! It really is gorgeous there.



CarlaT said:


> Cool Ranch pictures!


This makes me want Doritos. 



CarlaT said:


> On the horseback tour I didn't even know there was a bunker museum. Would have liked to stop there!!
> Love the Jurassik Park pic!


Huh, I guess I didn't think about where the different tours go/don't go. Next time, I guess, huh? It was really just a lot of movie posters and some props, but still neat.



CarlaT said:


> I would have loved to have bought the teddy bear soft robe that was in the room, but at the price I had to pass.


Yeah, no way was I spending that!  They were nice, though.



Leshaface said:


> I was totally gonna say, "Where's Phil when you need him?!"


Glad someone here is on top of these important things! 



Leshaface said:


> What a fun tour and so cool that so many movies were filmed there.  For 50 First Dates, is that the scene where Drew Barrymore kicked Rob Schneider's butt at?!


I just checked with Dug (since I have what I call "movie memory" - meaning I forget them VERY quickly) and he said that was definitely where they filmed that!



Leshaface said:


> If we didn't have a child with us, the ATV tour would be right up our alley.


I've heard that it's really fun! (The longer one, though). I wonder if you could leave DS at Aunty's and go offsite for it? Not sure if that's allowed?


----------



## Dugette

*Wed had a nice morning at Kualoa Ranch and were ready for some lunch before we spent the afternoon at the Polynesian Cultural Center. Thanks to the DIS, we knew where wed be eating and it was right between our two destinations for the day. We hit a small traffic jam:





It was quite pleasant, as far as traffic jams go. 

Our lunch destination was a place called Uncle Bobos BBQ. We saw it on our left, but all the parking spots were full. We decided to drive just past it and park in the lot on the right  it was a parking lot for a park and Id remembered reading that it was a good place to eat if the restaurant seating was full. This is the view from our parking spot:





And here we are headed over across the street. The restaurant is in a little strip mall behind the car and next to the gas station:





Not fancy, but the best local places often arent.

After crossing the semi-busy highway, we made it:





After making it over there, we realized that there was actually plenty more parking in back of the place.  Oh, well, no point in moving the car now. But keep that in mind if you go!

We went inside to check out the menu and place our order. Because I still had a messed up stomach and wasnt particularly hungry, we just got a couple things to share  ribs and pulled pork. They would bring the food out to us when it was ready. (Cash only here, by the way).

We found a table out front, under an umbrella, as Izzy is pointing out to you:





The table was rather sticky, but luckily we had Wet Ones to make it a bit better. We got Izzy started on a pouch and some snacks and milk. It felt like it took a long time for the food, but it was worth it. Dug LOVED everything!! Said it was fantastic and he was pretty much in BBQ heaven:





I just had a small portion of everything, but it was really tasty. I found myself wishing I could eat a lot more of it, but not feeling like my stomach was up to the challenge yet. Izzy had some too and really liked it (the pulled pork, in particular).

Strangely, during our meal, the parking spot in front of us was ridiculously active. All the other spots just remained filled, but this one was like a game of musical cars  every couple minutes one left and a new one pulled in. Izzy thought that was great entertainment and made sure to wave and say bye-bye to all the departing cars. 

After wrapping up our tasty lunch, we crossed the highway again to get back to our car. And Izzy spotted the parks playground. Eh, why not let her burn off a little steam? Maybe it will help her stroller-nap at our next destination. It was fenced in and there was one other family with two kids there. They were mostly fun for Izzy to play with, except that the little boy kept endangering his face on the slide:





Thankfully, Izzy was cautious and they never crashed. I dont think the parents of the other kids even noticed.  Izzy had a great time, mostly going down the slide over and over. Thats better:





Gotta love the ocean backdrop. Again!:





And again (with the other girl):





After a short while, we actually managed to convince Izzy to agreeably move on from the playground toward other adventures. I think we stopped to use the (not very nice) park restrooms, then got back in the car and on the road:





Not far up the highway was the Polynesian Cultural Center. We parked and Dug said we should all take a few minutes to nap in the car before heading in. Izzy had fallen asleep on the short drive and Dug was tired too. I tried to rest, but my stomach was rumbling up a storm and I decided I needed to get to a restroom ASAP.  I left them napping in the car and walked across the large parking lot, hoping theyd let me in for the restroom without having a ticket on me (we pre-paid, but had to pick them up at the admission desk). Thankfully, the guard was very nice and pointed me right inside to the restrooms. After spending some time there, realizing that I was still not over my little digestive ailment, I felt okay enough to go back to the car. Glad I hadnt eaten much, I guess.

Back to the rental car with Dug sleeping in front and Izzy sleeping in back:









I woke Dug up and we decided to get Izzy up and into her stroller (to hopefully go back to sleep). I also snapped a picture of an issue wed recently discovered with our rental car:





At the park, wed noticed a piece of rubber sticking straight out in front of the car. Um, not good.  We hadnt had any incidents, so we werent sure how it happened. But then I realized it could be tucked in, like you see in the picture. My guess is that it was like that when we did the walk-around while renting the car in the dark, so I didnt see it. We just tucked it in periodically throughout the trip and it was fine. Thankfully, Enterprise didnt charge us for it either.  Whew!

All ready to go have fun. Or something:





We were greeted by whatever this is:





It was strangely familiar as wed seen this at Kualoa Ranch:





It was about 1:30pm when we arrived, by the way. They dont open until like Noon, so this was decent timing. First thing we had to do was go up to the desk to get our tickets. 

So, as background, this is not the cheapest of tourist destinations and I wanted to get some sort of deal. The Entertainment Book for Hawaii had Buy One Get One Free general admission for the PCC. I was going to buy an Entertainment Book, as they were marked down to $15 towards the end of the year. But, when I got around to purchasing one, they had come out with new ones and they were full price again ($35, I think?). So, it really wasnt a money saver at that price. However, they also had an online Entertainment Book option and it had a free trial period. So, I signed up for that before our trip, got the coupon, and cancelled after our trip (no charge).

The Polynesian Cultural Centers website FAQ indicated that we should buy our tickets in advance and then present the coupon for a refund when we arrived. So, I had bought the tickets online (Izzy was free). Buying in advance online got us 10% off automatically.

At any rate, we went up to the desk and explained what we needed. It turns out that the cashier was a new employee (BYU students work there). He was a bit baffled at how to handle our situation in the computers and needed a supervisor to assist. Between them, they were able to figure things out for us. However, another supervisor came over and rather obnoxiously kept stating that only one discount was allowed and we had the 10% off and they couldnt also do the BOGO. She seemed to think we were trying to take advantage. I had to very clearly state multiple times that just the BOGO was fine  I only had the 10% off because there was no way around it when buying the tickets online. At any rate, they did get it all straightened out and issued the refund to my credit card. And it was enough to be worth the trouble.

We headed inside and immediately saw wildlife:





And lots of pretty scenery:









Up next: Exploring the Polynesian Villages.
*


----------



## Imagineer5

Aww sorry your stomach was still acting up! That lunch place looks like DH's heaven...I'll refrain from my comments on it.    (though Aria would probably enjoy the pulled pork as well).

How can someone just pull up and fall asleep for a few minutes?? Too funny, IDK how Dug does it! Though I am NOT a napper.  Can't wait to see about the Polynesian Village.  What a fun filled day you had!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

this TR is just filled with so many little tips for people going to Hawaii - even little things like that Uncle Bobo's has more parking around back I am sure is helpful

The BBQ looks pretty darn good - such a bummer though that your stomach was still acting up and you couldn't enjoy much of it.

Glad things worked out with the tickets to the cultural center in the end - it does look quite nice there ... though not sure I get the Power Ranger out front


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Thanks to the DIS, we knew where wed be eating and it was right between our two destinations for the day. We hit a small traffic jam:
> 
> It was quite pleasant, as far as traffic jams go.



The coastline makes all the stress disappear.



Dugette said:


> We went inside to check out the menu and place our order. Because I still had a messed up stomach and wasnt particularly hungry, we just got a couple things to share  ribs and pulled pork.



Man, that food looks really good.  I wish we could have stopped there.  I guess we'll have to go back!



Dugette said:


> I just had a small portion of everything, but it was really tasty. I found myself wishing I could eat a lot more of it, but not feeling like my stomach was up to the challenge yet. Izzy had some too and really liked it (the pulled pork, in particular).



Sorry your stomach ills prevented you from enjoying it more.  I'm starting to see why a 2nd visit was in order.



Dugette said:


> We just tucked it in periodically throughout the trip and it was fine. Thankfully, Enterprise didnt charge us for it either.  Whew!



That's a relief.  One of the rules of life: it was like that when I got here!


----------



## Jennifer48

I'm finally caught up!

Glad to hear how good Izzy was on the plane! 

Doesn't sound like the movie tour at Kualoa Ranch was that entertaining.  What do you think?  We thoroughly enjoyed the horseback tour.  We'd do it again in a heartbeat! 

I'm sorry that you are still having stomach issues.  Uncle Bobo's has such great BBQ!


----------



## Leshaface

Not a bad view for a traffic jam

That's too bad you weren't able to eat as much, because it looks so good!  I can't believe your stomach had been bothering you for that long. 

Aw, glad Izzy was able to play around for a bit.  

You're really good at finding deals!  Too bad getting the refund was such a hassle though.


----------



## AprilRenee

Man!! Stomach troubles are the worst!  even more so when you're on a long awaited trip! So sorry you were dealing with that.


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> Aww sorry your stomach was still acting up! That lunch place looks like DH's heaven...I'll refrain from my comments on it.    (though Aria would probably enjoy the pulled pork as well).


Haha, yeah, not your kinda place, but it was good! I was so bummed that the stomach problems lasted so long. Not great to get sick right before a trip. 



Imagineer5 said:


> How can someone just pull up and fall asleep for a few minutes?? Too funny, IDK how Dug does it! Though I am NOT a napper.  Can't wait to see about the Polynesian Village.  What a fun filled day you had!


I can do it if I'm tired. We all love our sleep around here.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> this TR is just filled with so many little tips for people going to Hawaii - even little things like that Uncle Bobo's has more parking around back I am sure is helpful


I'm trying to share what I can, as there are really not a ton of Aulani TRs, but Aulani is so new to so many and the tips sure help. I know that I got a lot out of the TRs I read before our trip. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The BBQ looks pretty darn good - such a bummer though that your stomach was still acting up and you couldn't enjoy much of it.


It was really good. Just wish my stomach could have handled it better. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad things worked out with the tickets to the cultural center in the end - it does look quite nice there ... though not sure I get the Power Ranger out front


It was really nice there. Very pretty and lots to see. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> The coastline makes all the stress disappear.


For sure. Wish I could drive there everyday.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, that food looks really good.  I wish we could have stopped there.  I guess we'll have to go back!


You better get to planning that trip!  Drew needs to explore Hawaii, after all. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry your stomach ills prevented you from enjoying it more.  I'm starting to see why a 2nd visit was in order.


Yeah, towards the end of the trip, I need to eat and remember missing out on this place. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's a relief.  One of the rules of life: it was like that when I got here!


Thank goodness! I also had noticed some scratches on the bumper right behind the trunk - I'm hoping we didn't do that unloading our bags (and I don't THINK we did), but I'm glad they didn't notice that one either. Whew.



Jennifer48 said:


> I'm finally caught up!



Hey, glad you made it here! 



Jennifer48 said:


> Glad to hear how good Izzy was on the plane!



Yes, I'm glad she did so well. Thank goodness for Disney movies! 



Jennifer48 said:


> Doesn't sound like the movie tour at Kualoa Ranch was that entertaining.  What do you think?  We thoroughly enjoyed the horseback tour.  We'd do it again in a heartbeat!



It was a good tour and we enjoyed it. I think that the ATV and horseback tours are probably better, but this was the only one we could do with Izzy. We had a good time, though! 



Jennifer48 said:


> I'm sorry that you are still having stomach issues.  Uncle Bobo's has such great BBQ!


Yeah, they make some good food there. I wish my stomach had recovered before the trip and not lasted through half the trip. 



Leshaface said:


> Not a bad view for a traffic jam


I'd take that any day! 



Leshaface said:


> That's too bad you weren't able to eat as much, because it looks so good!  I can't believe your stomach had been bothering you for that long.


I know, it really held on for a long time. I kept thinking I was better, as I'd feel okay most of the time, but then it would rear it's ugly head and I'd be miserable again. 



Leshaface said:


> Aw, glad Izzy was able to play around for a bit.


She loved that little playground. I hadn't really wanted to waste time in Hawaii on something we could do at home, but it was worth a few minutes - she really loved it. 



Leshaface said:


> You're really good at finding deals!  Too bad getting the refund was such a hassle though.


Thanks to the DIS for helping me find that deal. It was worthwhile for the refund, but made me a bit nervous and uncomfortable for a bit there. But it worked!



AprilRenee said:


> Man!! Stomach troubles are the worst!  even more so when you're on a long awaited trip! So sorry you were dealing with that.


Yeah, I know you understand.  Unfortunately, it kept coming back for the next few days.


----------



## schmass

I had to skip over the details of the BBQ (major food aversions still going on over here!), but I'll come back and read about it when I'm feeling normal again.  I'm sure DH would be very interested in that place.

It's great how a simple little playground can make kids so happy!  Free and easy to find!

I'm sorry you were still having stomach issues - that is no fun.

The Polynesian Cultural Center looks so pretty - I can't wait to read more about it.


----------



## hokieinpa

Sounds like a fun lunch time...except for your tummy troubles.  Being sick is never fun and it's especially bad  when you're on vacation!

Lunch looked super yummy!! And it's cute that Izzy had such fun watching the cars come and go!

I love finding little spots for the kids to play! I do think it's funny that you're in Hawaii on a once in a lifetime vacation and Izzy was just enjoying climbing and sliding at a plain old playground!! 

Nice job "repairing" your rental car - I'm all for just pushing it back in and pretending it never happened! 

The cultural center looks beautiful! And more animals for Izzy to see! Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Hardheadedwoman

Loving this TR! What was the weather like when you went? Was it warm enough to swim in the ocean? My husband and I are planning a trip to Oahu and we'd like to beat the summer crowds. 

Izzy is adorable, by the way!

Lissette


----------



## Dugette

Will do other responses later, but had some pictures handy to answer this now:



Hardheadedwoman said:


> What was the weather like when you went? Was it warm enough to swim in the ocean?



Yes, here was the forecast from a few days into our trip:









We only swam in the ocean on the last day, but it was great!


----------



## Jenn504

I am enjoying your trip report. Love the deal you got on your plane tickets.  I am traveling to Aulani in April with a 8, 4 and 2 year old. I can't wait to hear more about what you did the two year old. I don't think my two year old would sit still on a bus for any length of time. She has no sits.
 I am looking forward to  your review of the cultral center. I have been debating on going there. I am not sure if the kids will enjoy it. They get bored in museums. We are going to the north shore for the day. The ds(8) and dh will go swimming with sharks there.


----------



## SimplyGoofy

The views from your morning tour were spectacular - it makes me want to go and watch _Jurassic Park_!    I'm impressed that Izzy was so good and didn't attempt to climb through those open-air windows!

I LOVE this!  Good job, Phil!





Your lunch looks AMAZING - I LOVE barbeque!    It's too bad you didn't feel well enough to really enjoy it, but I'm glad you were able to get into the bathroom!

I, too, am impressed at Dug and Izzy's ability to drop into sleep.  I wish I had that skill!

You are the rockstar of finding good deals.


----------



## Hardheadedwoman

Dugette said:


> Will do other responses later, but had some pictures handy to answer this now:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, here was the forecast from a few days into our trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only swam in the ocean on the last day, but it was great!



Awesome, thank you! Can't wait to read the rest!


----------



## LuvEeyore

All caught up on Aulani...but I work the weekend so I'll get behind again.  Love the bus tour photos.  Izzie is growing up too quickly.  Need to run over and save my spot on the new Pretrippie.
Lee


----------



## Dugette

*Hi, all. Quick off-topic update. I heard a couple weeks ago that the DIS was migrating to a new system, but I just noticed this morning that it is scheduled for THIS WEEKEND. Sunday 2/1 the DIS will be down most of the day. I just wanted to pass along what I have read (on the tech support thread) that I thought was relevant to Trip Reports, as many of you have your own that you may be concerned about.

First and foremost, they should come through just fine. I asked and was told not to worry. However, I've poured my heart and soul (and a lot of time) into creating my TRs, so I'm not taking any chances. I found that (from my mac) I can save each page to PDF. I went through and did that, as I'd been wanting to anyway, just as a backup. For me, it shows the entire page, comments and smilies and all, just as it appears on my screen. Just a tip in case anyone is as paranoid as me on this. 

Other things of note:

*Smilies are not going to show up right away. They have to manually add them in after the migration and it could take up to a week. But they will re-appear.

*Signatures should be maintained.

*Custom avatars will be maintained, but generic ones from the "pick an avatar" will need to be re-selected on the new site (same address as usual).

*All links should transfer over in tact.

*Subscriptions should be maintained.

*For the most part, formatting should be maintained, I believe. A person who maintains extensive resort board info posts was told that their unviewed links (within their posts) showed up as a different color in the test version, but otherwise looked good. I didn't see an answer as to whether the 25 image max per post will be maintained.

*My understanding is that the boards will be similar to the ones on WDW Magic's site - I did look over there and saw they had TRs (who knew?  ) and they looked good.

*Some things that MIGHT be possible are "liking" a post  and pasting in pictures from your computer vs. using a link from photobucket or the like.

*Dug is a web designer and is always singing the praises of "responsive design". This is something that will come with the update. It means that page content will format itself appropriately for the device that you are using to view it. Meaning, there will be no app, as you can just pull up the DIS in your phone/iPad's browser and it will be mobile-friendly. This should be a good thing.

*Overall, it sounds like all the changes are for the better. But, being a person with a lot of content at stake, I wanted to make sure I was covered and thought I should share for any of you that hadn't seen the info yet.

Have a great weekend, everyone! (I probably won't post an update until the migration is complete).*


----------



## Dugette

schmass said:


> I had to skip over the details of the BBQ (major food aversions still going on over here!), but I'll come back and read about it when I'm feeling normal again.  I'm sure DH would be very interested in that place.


Haha, yeah, gotta avoid those food aversions.  But, yeah, if your DH enjoys BBQ, I'm sure it would be a hit. 



schmass said:


> It's great how a simple little playground can make kids so happy!  Free and easy to find!


Yes, she really loved it. I was going to try to skip it, but she spotted it and I couldn't say no. It was worth a few minutes, though.



schmass said:


> I'm sorry you were still having stomach issues - that is no fun.


It was such a bummer to not fully be able to enjoy the food, especially since I had done a fair amount of food-planning for the trip. 



schmass said:


> The Polynesian Cultural Center looks so pretty - I can't wait to read more about it.


It was really pretty and interesting. Kind-of like the World Showcase of Oahu. 



hokieinpa said:


> Sounds like a fun lunch time...except for your tummy troubles.  Being sick is never fun and it's especially bad  when you're on vacation!


Yeah, I wish I hadn't gotten sick right before the trip (and had it hang on so long).  Made the good food finds a bit less fun. 



hokieinpa said:


> Lunch looked super yummy!! And it's cute that Izzy had such fun watching the cars come and go!


It was so cute to see her waving to the cars.  



hokieinpa said:


> I love finding little spots for the kids to play! I do think it's funny that you're in Hawaii on a once in a lifetime vacation and Izzy was just enjoying climbing and sliding at a plain old playground!!


I'm kind-of excited that our next WDW trip catches the end of Flower & Garden because they will have little playgrounds set up around World Showcase, if they do like past years - Izzy would love that!  I did find it quite ironic that we were in paradise and Izzy just wanted to go down a slide. But, it did have ocean in the background, so there's that...



hokieinpa said:


> Nice job "repairing" your rental car - I'm all for just pushing it back in and pretending it never happened!


It was kind-of horrifying to first find it and not realize what it was. Luckily, once I figured out it could be tucked in, we only had to do that a few times throughout the trip and it stayed for quite awhile that way. Whew! I was definitely worried about being charged, though, even though I was fairly certain we didn't cause it.



hokieinpa said:


> The cultural center looks beautiful! And more animals for Izzy to see! Can't wait to read more!


Yes, I've got a lot more coming on the PCC. It was a really beautiful place with lots to see and experience.



Hardheadedwoman said:


> Loving this TR! What was the weather like when you went? Was it warm enough to swim in the ocean? My husband and I are planning a trip to Oahu and we'd like to beat the summer crowds.
> 
> Izzy is adorable, by the way!
> 
> Lissette


 Glad to have you join in! Ahhh, I'd love to go back! And I think we had pretty great weather!  It was very pleasant all day, pretty much every day.



Jenn504 said:


> I am enjoying your trip report. Love the deal you got on your plane tickets.  I am traveling to Aulani in April with a 8, 4 and 2 year old. I can't wait to hear more about what you did the two year old. I don't think my two year old would sit still on a bus for any length of time. She has no sits.


 I know, that airfare deal was crazy!  It's really the only reason we took this trip - can't pass that up! We did a lot with our daughter - both around the island and at the resort. In general, she really enjoyed most everything. Walking on the beach, seeing new places/scenic views, and tons at the resort (characters, pools, splash pad, shows, elevators , etc.)



Jenn504 said:


> I am looking forward to  your review of the cultral center. I have been debating on going there. I am not sure if the kids will enjoy it. They get bored in museums. We are going to the north shore for the day. The ds(8) and dh will go swimming with sharks there.


Oh, wow, swimming with sharks!  I hope they have a good time. Izzy gets bored in museums too, so we purposely didn't schedule a ton of time at the PCC. It's one of those places that a lot of people spend a full day and stay for the evening show (which is supposed to be great), but we opted just to spend our afternoon there and head out before the show. And that's the main reason we wanted to make sure to get the BOGO admission (and Izzy was free) - we weren't getting a full day out of it, after all.



SimplyGoofy said:


> The views from your morning tour were spectacular - it makes me want to go and watch _Jurassic Park_!    I'm impressed that Izzy was so good and didn't attempt to climb through those open-air windows!


She did really good! I was a bit nervous right at first, but she didn't show any interest in climbing, so we were good. She was happy to sit and watch for quite awhile. 



SimplyGoofy said:


> I LOVE this!  Good job, Phil!


So awesome! I love it too!



SimplyGoofy said:


> Your lunch looks AMAZING - I LOVE barbeque!    It's too bad you didn't feel well enough to really enjoy it, but I'm glad you were able to get into the bathroom!


I was so worried that I would get up to the PCC entrance and they wouldn't let me in for the restroom without a ticket in hand. Thankfully, it wasn't an issue. I probably looked sick.  



SimplyGoofy said:


> I, too, am impressed at Dug and Izzy's ability to drop into sleep.  I wish I had that skill!


The funny thing is that I am probably the most "skilled" sleeper in our family. Just not that day. I commute on an express bus every day and I often sleep the whole time, but never EVER miss my stop. I also slept between contractions when I was in labor with Izzy.  I like sleep. 



SimplyGoofy said:


> You are the rockstar of finding good deals.


Ha, couldn't do it without the DIS! 



LuvEeyore said:


> All caught up on Aulani...but I work the weekend so I'll get behind again.  Love the bus tour photos.  Izzie is growing up too quickly.  Need to run over and save my spot on the new Pretrippie.
> Lee


Eh, you may not get too behind. It's year-end at my work now, which means I've been super busy. I will probably get to work until late at night tomorrow before it starts getting back to normal. So, probably no updates for a couple days, at least. 

Yes, Izzy is growing up crazy fast. People always say they do, but it's sure true!


----------



## AprilRenee

I've been off the Dis recently and totally missed the update until the other day.  However, I'm so happy to hear we can save pages as PDF I never thought to do that!!  I know how to do it by going to "print" and then "save as PDF" is that how you did it or is there another way?  I'm going to go save my ATL trip report and I'm going to want to save caden's first trip as well once I start that.


----------



## Dugette

AprilRenee said:


> I've been off the Dis recently and totally missed the update until the other day.  However, I'm so happy to hear we can save pages as PDF I never thought to do that!!  I know how to do it by going to "print" and then "save as PDF" is that how you did it or is there another way?  I'm going to go save my ATL trip report and I'm going to want to save caden's first trip as well once I start that.


Yes, I have a mac at home and that's what I did. I just tried here on the PC at work and it looks like gibberish when I print to PDF, though, so be sure to check and make sure things look okay, just in case.


----------



## AprilRenee

Yeah, mine's a mac and I save as PDF all the time...just never thought to do that with the Dis!!  I just saved a post and it worked great!  Yay!!


----------



## Dugette

AprilRenee said:


> Yeah, mine's a mac and I save as PDF all the time...just never thought to do that with the Dis!!  I just saved a post and it worked great!  Yay!!


Glad it worked. I had started saving a few pages like that way back when, but the migration really gave me the incentive to get them all done and archived, as I didn't want to chance losing any of that work. I want to have these TRs forever and, as much as I like the DIS, I can't _totally_ trust them not to lose or destroy them. So, at least I have a back-up that's readable and captures everything except movement (dancing smilies and videos). Not bad.


----------



## Dugette

* Wandering Around the Poly(nesian Cultural Center)

We had decided that we were going to walk around and see the different “villages” that were set up throughout the grounds. They displayed what the homes and lives on each of the islands were like. A few examples of what we saw:

























As I expected, it felt a lot like the World Showcase of Oahu/Polynesia.  We were able to walk through the homes/buildings and everything was very well maintained. It was also really empty, as all of the employees were directing guests toward the river to see the “parade”. And pretty much everyone was lining up for it. We actually planned to skip it and just see whatever we saw while we walked around. Izzy was in a mood where, if we stopped the stroller, she launched into, “I want GO! I want GO!” Not particularly patient. So, I wanted to keep her rolling. 

One note on the employees here: they were a lot like Disney CMs: very friendly and positive, but perhaps even MORE willing and eager to help out guests than Disney CMs. They are all college students, by the way. 

We came across a place with free samples and had to partake in the Tahitian Coconut Bread:





Yum! In case you are inclined to make it someday:





This looks a lot like the map of WDW Polynesian, right?  :





So, despite not planning to stop and watch the parade, Dug decided he wanted to sit down and, therefore, might as well watch it. So, we stopped. And, after getting the “I want GO!”s out of her system, Izzy was fairly tolerant of the lack of movement.

As we waited for it to start, we saw this rather gross-looking duck:





It was also a VERY aggressive duck that wanted peoples’ food, no matter how close it had to get.  I found it fascinating to watch, as we were far enough back from the crowd that it didn’t bother us (it was hanging out near the fish food dispenser). I did see a dad letting his toddler boy approach it, which scared me, since I had seen it act rather aggressively already (hissing, etc.) Luckily, he was fine and they moved on. Whew. (General parenting thought - maybe don't let your toddler aggressively chase wild animals?! )

The parade consisted of a boat for each island that had dancing and chanting and music and costumes. It was really enjoyable and lively. Izzy seemed to like it too, despite our distant view from joining last-minute:





Family parade selfie:





More parade floats (quite literally - floating!):













Like I said, it was very lively and some of the islands would kind-of do chant-offs with each other. At one point, someone did fall off a boat (and was fine), but I couldn’t tell if that was an intended part of the show or not. I wouldn’t be surprised if it happens often, as they are really moving around on those little boats. 

We were glad we stopped to see it. We moved on at 2:56pm. Pretty scenery:





Izzy found a giant leaf that made her very happy:





This will not be the only time on this trip that she finds and enjoys a giant leaf. 

Up next: More exploration. And a Mommy meltdown?!  Kind-of.*


----------



## LuvEeyore

Great update.  Looks like the Polynesian Cultural Center was a great stop.


----------



## AprilRenee

Uh oh! Mommy meltdown!  
Lol Caden had a "GOOO!!!" stage too. We may have taught it to him :-/ (rookie parent mistake! Lol)


----------



## happydayva

I am really enjoying following your posts!  We are heading to Aulani in May andI really enjoy learning through your stories and pics!  I am interested if you will posts some pics of the daily IWA from your trip?


----------



## hokieinpa

The cultural center looks really interesting!! And what a fun parade! It all sounds very festive!  (Can I just say that smiley took me a few minutes to pick out? First one since the conversion!)

But that "duck" does look a little questionable! I'm not a bird person in general so I try to steer clear of them anyway.

Can't wait to hear about more adventures!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> As I expected, it felt a lot like the World Showcase of Oahu/Polynesia


 ... were you able to "drink around Polynesia"?  

Looks like it worked out well that you did stop to see the parade as it sounds pretty fun and a little bit different than your standard parade.

Oh no, mommy melt down?!?!


----------



## Dugette

LuvEeyore said:


> Great update.  Looks like the Polynesian Cultural Center was a great stop.


Thanks. It was fun for us and worth the half price admission!



AprilRenee said:


> Uh oh! Mommy meltdown!


Haha, yeah, the upcoming stuff was not my favorite part of the trip. 



AprilRenee said:


> Lol Caden had a "GOOO!!!" stage too. We may have taught it to him :-/ (rookie parent mistake! Lol)


Haha. Yeah, she was just not feeling patient that day.  Luckily, the show got her attention and held her interest.



happydayva said:


> I am really enjoying following your posts!  We are heading to Aulani in May andI really enjoy learning through your stories and pics!  I am interested if you will posts some pics of the daily IWA from your trip?


 Your trip is just around the corner! It's such a wonderful destination! Good question on the Daily Iwa's. Before our trip, I know that I was looking for them too, so I understand. I can tell you that we do have them (I know we packrat-ed them home...), but I will need to track them down. I will post them if I can. No promises, though. Heck, I just realized we got a free PP print that I was going to hang in Izzy's room and I have no idea where it is (but probably with the IWAs). Clearly, we are not terribly organized. 



hokieinpa said:


> The cultural center looks really interesting!! And what a fun parade! It all sounds very festive!  (Can I just say that smiley took me a few minutes to pick out? First one since the conversion!)


Nice smiley choice!  It was really fun to watch - lots of eye (and ear) candy.



hokieinpa said:


> But that "duck" does look a little questionable! I'm not a bird person in general so I try to steer clear of them anyway.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about more adventures!


Yeah, that duck was scary. I wish I had a better picture, but it's face was just disturbing. And it was so aggressive. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> ... were you able to "drink around Polynesia"?


Ironically, no, because the PCC is run by Mormons!  BYU college students are the staffers. No drinking allowed. We lived, though!  (Although, frankly, I could have used a drink during the time in the next update).



TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like it worked out well that you did stop to see the parade as it sounds pretty fun and a little bit different than your standard parade.


I'm glad we saw it. Definitely different than a normal parade. More of a dancing/singing/chanting show moving along the water. Like if the electrical water pageant was made of people instead of lights, I guess. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Oh no, mommy melt down?!?!


 Yeah, this was not a fun part of the day for me.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> This looks a lot like the map of WDW Polynesian, right?



Uh...sure. 



Dugette said:


> It was also a VERY aggressive duck that wanted peoples’ food, no matter how close it had to get.  I found it fascinating to watch, as we were far enough back from the crowd that it didn’t bother us (it was hanging out near the fish food dispenser). I did see a dad letting his toddler boy approach it, which scared me, since I had seen it act rather aggressively already (hissing, etc.)



Please step away from the duck.



Dugette said:


> At one point, someone did fall off a boat (and was fine), but I couldn’t tell if that was an intended part of the show or not.



  Sure, you can play it off that way...



Dugette said:


> And a Mommy meltdown?!  Kind-of.



Uh oh.  I thought you weren't allowed to have meltdowns in paradise!


----------



## schmass

Looks like a great stop, and the parade looks like fun!


----------



## MEK

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like a fun tour - though I think of all the movies referenced I have only seen Jurassic Park and then Lost for TV shows.  Obviously not really toddler friendly but the ATV tour looked pretty cool
> 
> Just to help Dug out a bit ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to hearing about lunch





Let's see if Doug can top that!  Too, too funny!  Love it!  

What a fun tour.  I had no idea all those movies were filmed there.  Cool!  

The ATV tour looks pretty cool.  

The Polynesia tour looks fun as well.  I love all those touristy type things.  

And such gorgeous scenery!


----------



## MEK

I almost forgot - Uncle Bobo's looks pretty amazing.  Sorry your stomach didn't like it all that much.  Yikes.  I have had that happen and its not fun!


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Dugette said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got some wonderful photos of Kualoa Ranch. I think the one above is very nice! And those mountains in the background. Can't get enough of 'em!

Also, thank you so much for your PSA about the DISboards migration. Wish I had seen that before it happened, because it was great info.

We considered visiting the Polynesian Cultural Center, but did not get there. It is great fun to hear about your visit. Looks like an interesting & beautiful place!

You have me curious about this impending mommy meltdown....Oh, no....


----------



## SimplyGoofy

The Polynesian Cultural Center looked pretty cool!  I love the examples of the homes. 

I'm glad Izzy let you guys watch the parade.  I admit, I likely would've laughed if I saw people fall in the water.   

I hope you were able to find a drink sometime after the mommy meltdown...


----------



## Imagineer5

Really neat to see the cultural center, it looks like such a fun day with all that you did.  The parade looks pretty neat too, though kind of scary they just fall in willy nilly lol! too funny! Uh oh, interested to hear what is coming next! Leaves don't get old! hahah


----------



## Jennifer48

Uh oh, a mommy meltdown?!


----------



## Leshaface

How do you save your pages as PDF?  I have a Macbook.  When I go to act like i'm printing to save as a PDF, only 2 posts show up, not an entire page of posts.  Hope this makes sense.

What a pretty center!

Yikes, that duck looks like it caught a disease!

Haha oh leaves.  DS is the same in our backyard.  He'll find a finger sized leaf and hang on to it while he's running around.


----------



## RGirl

Okay, um, I totally suck. I completely forgot that this forum existed. I am all caught up again though - and I really am enjoying reading about your trip. I can smell and feel Hawaii - so relaxed. (My trips have all been work-related and many years ago - we NEED to visit for fun and soon!)



Dugette said:


> Thanks for coming over!
> 
> Hawaii is so awesome, as is Aulani. I'd love to go back. Why no Aulani - will you be on Oahu? If so, even if you're not staying there, you could have a meal and wander the place. Of course, Willow would probably want to use the pools...[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No, when we go, we won't stay on Oahu - probably the Big Island, possibly Maui. Oahu just isn't vacation to me - I have been there a few times and it's always been for work; it's too "business" for me because of that. I have considered adding a night or two at Aulani just to experience it. It just isn't financially worth it though, I don't think, unless I rent points. Rack rates just seem extreme.  Sad - because I really would love to see it!


----------



## Dugette

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh...sure.


Maybe it's just me and my poor sense of direction. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Please step away from the duck.


That duck should have been wearing that warning on a sign around it's neck.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sure, you can play it off that way...


They played it off very well, because I truly could not tell if it was an accident or something they always do. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh oh. I thought you weren't allowed to have meltdowns in paradise!


Oooops.  



schmass said:


> Looks like a great stop, and the parade looks like fun!


It was a fun stop and that parade was entertaining! 



MEK said:


> Let's see if Doug can top that! Too, too funny! Love it!


I love that picture! 



MEK said:


> What a fun tour. I had no idea all those movies were filmed there. Cool!
> 
> The ATV tour looks pretty cool.


There have been just a ton of movies filmed there. They had dozens of posters, but some were pretty obscure movies.



MEK said:


> The Polynesia tour looks fun as well. I love all those touristy type things.
> 
> And such gorgeous scenery!


It was a fun touristy place and, as with much of the island, lots of pretty stuff to see.



MEK said:


> I almost forgot - Uncle Bobo's looks pretty amazing. Sorry your stomach didn't like it all that much. Yikes. I have had that happen and its not fun!


My poor stomach was just so unstable. I'd think I was over it and then it would come back again with little warning. Darn stomach bugs! 



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> You got some wonderful photos of Kualoa Ranch. I think the one above is very nice! And those mountains in the background. Can't get enough of 'em!


I really liked the views around the ranch (and on the drive there, for that matter). Really breathtaking scenery everywhere.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Also, thank you so much for your PSA about the DISboards migration. Wish I had seen that before it happened, because it was great info.


Thanks, figured I should share what I learned with others that may need it. I kind-of did a crash course myself when I saw it was happening.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> We considered visiting the Polynesian Cultural Center, but did not get there. It is great fun to hear about your visit. Looks like an interesting & beautiful place!


It was pretty neat. Not a huge loss that you didn't get there or anything, but a fun activity.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> You have me curious about this impending mommy meltdown....Oh, no....


One of those grand husband/wife miscommunication moments that doesn't go over well with me...seems like we have one every trip!


----------



## Dugette

SimplyGoofy said:


> The Polynesian Cultural Center looked pretty cool! I love the examples of the homes.


It was a neat place to visit. All the homes and things from the cultures were cool. And explanations they provided on how people lived in those homes, etc.



SimplyGoofy said:


> I'm glad Izzy let you guys watch the parade. I admit, I likely would've laughed if I saw people fall in the water.


It was one of those, "Did that just happen?" kind of moments for me. But, seriously, I don't know how they do their wild dancing routines on those little rafts. 



SimplyGoofy said:


> I hope you were able to find a drink sometime after the mommy meltdown...


Sadly, no, as the place is run by Mormons, so no alcohol. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Really neat to see the cultural center, it looks like such a fun day with all that you did. The parade looks pretty neat too, though kind of scary they just fall in willy nilly lol! too funny! Uh oh, interested to hear what is coming next! Leaves don't get old! hahah


It was actually a really fun day. We did a lot, but just for relatively short periods, so it was all very manageable for us. I suppose it's a job hazard to fall in the water when you're dancing on a raft all day.  Those giant leaves were quite a thrill for Izzy!



Jennifer48 said:


> Uh oh, a mommy meltdown?!


 Yeah, not my favorite part of the day, for sure.



Leshaface said:


> How do you save your pages as PDF? I have a Macbook. When I go to act like i'm printing to save as a PDF, only 2 posts show up, not an entire page of posts. Hope this makes sense.


Hmmm, that's strange. I have a Macbook Pro and I just go to print, then save as PDF and it all shows up when I open it after and check. 



Leshaface said:


> What a pretty center!


Very pretty!



Leshaface said:


> Yikes, that duck looks like it caught a disease!


It was such a weird and freaky looking duck! 



Leshaface said:


> Haha oh leaves. DS is the same in our backyard. He'll find a finger sized leaf and hang on to it while he's running around.


Leaves are awesomesauce when you're two, I guess! 



RGirl said:


> Okay, um, I totally suck. I completely forgot that this forum existed.


No worries! You must manage the DIS differently than I do, though. I never have a clue what board something is on, I just have them all in my "watched threads" (formerly "subscriptions").



RGirl said:


> I am all caught up again though - and I really am enjoying reading about your trip. I can smell and feel Hawaii - so relaxed. (My trips have all been work-related and many years ago - we NEED to visit for fun and soon!)


Yes, you need to get yourself out there again soon! Especially because you have a much shorter flight from the West Coast!



RGirl said:


> No, when we go, we won't stay on Oahu - probably the Big Island, possibly Maui. Oahu just isn't vacation to me - I have been there a few times and it's always been for work; it's too "business" for me because of that. I have considered adding a night or two at Aulani just to experience it. It just isn't financially worth it though, I don't think, unless I rent points. Rack rates just seem extreme.  Sad - because I really would love to see it!


If you do end up on Oahu (cheaper flight or something), I think the ONLY way to do Aulani is to rent points. The rack rates are INSANE. Everything is over $500/night (even hotel rooms) and discounts are minimal (30% tops). With renting, I would expect more like low $200s/night for a Studio. We actually were about $175/night, as there was a special point offer during our stay (used fewer). Also, the $35/night parking fee is waived if you stay on points, so big savings there too!


----------



## Dugette

*Musical Sticks*
*
We wandered and saw more things:





Including some “royalty” that passed us:





Royal family portraits:





Pretty setting:









Um, various stuff (clearly, I didn’t read a lot of signage ):





We got to try poi (a Hawaiian specialty made from a taro plant) at one booth:





We both thought it was okay – nothing horrible, nothing terribly appealing either. Izzy liked it, though. 

A bedroom, I guess:





Peeked in at a show that was in progress:





Looks like we made it to Fiji:





Izzy and I stopped to watch the drummer for a few minutes:





While Dug took pictures:





We’ll be riding in one of these canoes later:





Our touring was basically Dug leading, as he has a sense of direction and likes exploring exhibits, and me and Izzy following along without paying much attention to where we were going. And it was working fine for us. Until we wandered into a building, thinking it was another exhibit, but it turned out to be a show just about to start.  And they waved us in and asked us to take a seat, so despite not planning to sit for a show (Izzy’s patience was low at this point), Dug felt obligated to grab a seat and Izzy and I followed in confusion. 

Despite what I just wrote, I didn’t know what was going on at the time. From my point of view, Dug had just led us into a show, without consulting me, and with a mildly crabby toddler, and expected it to be fine.  I assumed he knew that he was going into a show, as he had the map and was generally aware of more than I at the PCC. I was baffled why he would go in without even mentioning to me that it was a show or asking what I thought.  So, this was my mindset and I didn’t find out until later that he hadn’t intended to take us to a show. With that mindset, you can imagine I was already a bit on edge and ill prepared to manage Izzy through a long show.

But we sat down and tried to be good guests. Unfortunately, the seat they pointed us to was in the front row, to the side of the stage. Very obvious. 

This was some sort of music and dancing show and involved audience participation with rhythmically tapping large musical sticks against the ground. So, the first thing we all did was get a stick from the large bin that happened to be right between us and the stage. Here is a picture from later in the show, so you can see what I mean:





See those sticks over to the left? Well, the one we got for Izzy was not sufficient for her massive toddler needs.  She needed MORE. In fact, she wanted them ALL.  So, here they are talking to the crowd and getting the show started, but Izzy is up at the bin trying to pull out all the sticks. I went up to grab her and she was NOT pleased with the intervention. She was unhappy and loud about it.  Basically the start of a tantrum and I felt that everyone in the crowd was staring at us. I mean, she was noisy and next to the stage.  Clearly, the only option was to leave this show that we hadn’t intended to see anyway, right? 

I told Dug that we needed to leave now and took Izzy out the door in the front by our seats, expecting him to follow with her stroller that was parked next to him. I got out the door and looked back and he was just sitting there watching the show!!! 

I was fuming at this point.  First, he’d taken us into a show without consulting me. Then Izzy had caused a scene and forced me to take her out, feeling rather humiliated with the eyes of the crowd on me. And he had the nerve to just sit there and enjoy the show like he didn’t even know us.  Despite having all of our belongings. Which I am pretty sure included my phone, as I remember feeling completely helpless. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr…… Oh, not to mention that I was still feeling mildly sick to my stomach.  Good times.

So, I pretty much just stormed off. Well, as much as you can with an upset toddler in tow and no stroller. I think I tried to interest her in other areas to walk around and explore. I remember going back and forth over a big bridge. She was in a better mood with the opportunity to wander around a bit. I really had no idea where I was or where we were going and I was trying not to go too far, as I didn’t want to lose Dug whenever he eventually left the show. 

At some point, I believe Izzy told me that she needed a new diaper. Okay, great, we’d go do a diaper change. Oh, wait. All her diapers were back in the kit hanging from the stroller handle. Ugh. 

With no real choice, I had to face going back into that theater. I chose to do it as quickly as possible and just grabbed the diaper kit in a blur and left , shooting Dug a dirty look, I’m sure.

I wandered a bit and had to ask an employee where the restrooms were. Luckily, I was pretty close to them. I used the changing table and another mom and baby came in to wait while we were finishing up. I tried to leave the table folded down for them, but Izzy insisted on putting it back up.  She’s pretty neat and tidy for a 2-year-old. The other mom and I laughed about it and Izzy and I headed back out.

This show apparently took forever, as it was still going on and I felt like it had been ages. Izzy was much calmer and happier now. I peeked in at the show and it seemed like it was to a point that Izzy would enjoy – banging the sticks on the ground. And I really wanted to sit down. So, I decided to chance going back in and attempting to enjoy the rest of it. I put Izzy on the bench between Dug and I and gave her a stick. So far, so good. She was interested in what was happening on stage.  I apparently got my phone back and took a selfie/we-sie:





Izzy was so much happier:





You can see her beloved music stick here:









And, as you saw before, there was singing and dancing on stage. And they taught us how to use our musical sticks to go along with it. I have a bit of video here that Izzy loves to watch (apologies for my arm in the way at the end):



(click to watch)

So, really, the show ended up being a fun memory there at the end. Just the whole lead-up to that was unpleasant. (It’s funny, because I am realizing that I could have just shown you those pics at the end and said we saw a fun show and moved on.  But I didn’t, so now you know the whole ugly story. Truth in trip reporting, haha!)

Once we finally did leave there, I grilled Dug on what was going on. That’s when I found out that he felt forced into it and didn’t realize he was entering a show, etc. I still don’t know why he didn’t leave when I did, but I guess he just doesn’t take a hint sometimes. 

Oh, well. I wanted to just put that behind us and move on to more pleasant things. After all, we were in paradise with limited family time before Dug had to go to his retreat, so I wanted to enjoy our time together.

We moved on and found an employee (I keep wanting to call them Cast Members..) who was making coconut milk, I believe. That was neat to see:





More displays:









Oooh, another land:





A very long boat:





Pretty building:





Up next: More wandering, then all aboard the canoe! *


----------



## Imagineer5

LOL oh, Dug! He is so clueless sometimes! That whole scene sounds SO aggravating though, I am surprised you didn't pinch him or send him out for diaper duty.  Good that you were able to enjoy the end of the show though.  Izzy sure looks happy at least!


----------



## AprilRenee

Oooh Id be mad too!! 
And lol at your truth in trip reporting. No judging here. We're here to hear about the whole thing. Not just the good stuff!  
Trip reports would be boring stuff if we only got "saw a fun show" lol


----------



## schmass

I was getting really irritated for you in that last update!!  I'm glad that it ended well, though.  Izzy looks like she enjoyed the show once she was ready.

Too funny about her folding the changing table back up.  I can see Rory doing the same thing...any open door must be closed immediately, even if that means crushing me in it.


----------



## Leshaface

Yeah, I don't know what's going on.  Is there something I have to select first before saving as a PDF?  I was on page 9 of your report and tried printing, saved as a PDF to my desktop and went to look at the saved file and it's 31 pages, all from page 9!   About 2 or 3 replies per page and about 3 photos per page of your latest update 

I'm so glad you didn't glaze over the drama that happened.  Goes to show, family trips are definitely not perfect!  Sorry, but I did have to giggle at Dug still watching the show acting like he had no idea you were up trying to get Izzy out of there!   I did feel a bit annoyed for you


----------



## hokieinpa

Beautiful scenery. It all looks very "cultural" lol - long boat, bedroom, etc.! That's totally how I would be too - not much of a chance to read descriptions with a toddler in tow!

I would have been fuming at the whole show/stroller/clueless situation! I think I may have mastered the dirty "I'll just do it myself" look at this point. 

And I think I spy another one of those scary looking birds (ducks?) in the picture of the guy making coconut milk. I have a slight bird phobia so I'm always on the lookout...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Hey, all I know is: the TR's that whitewash things are a lot more boring to read!   So let's hear it for honesty in trip reporting!  The only thing that kept running through my mind was a movie quote from Cool Hand Luke: "What we have here is failure to communicate."

Glad the storm eventually blew over.


----------



## sager1969

Izzy is too sweet!  I love little toddlers.    They are so funny especially now that my little one is 14 years old.   Mommas always get to to deal with little ones most of the time while traveling.  My DS still want to sit with me on the plane/bus/car.  I am so thrilled for you and the awesome deals you found!   We are DVC members and Aulani is our home so that we can go every two to three years.  Loving your trip so far.  The Polynesian Cultural Center is one of the few things we have left to do on Oahu.   I can't seem to convince the boys to do this one.  Now, any snorkeling or beach activity will be done happily.   Glad you enjoyed Hawaii!  We call it our 2nd home.


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> LOL oh, Dug! He is so clueless sometimes! That whole scene sounds SO aggravating though, I am surprised you didn't pinch him or send him out for diaper duty.  Good that you were able to enjoy the end of the show though.  Izzy sure looks happy at least!


It's funny, writing these TRs really makes me notice the clueless patterns that don't stand out as much in normal life.  Seems like there's at least one incident every trip. I remember just being SO mad during this time, though. It helped to find out later that he hadn't intended to see the show, though. And at least Izzy did have fun when we went back.



AprilRenee said:


> Oooh Id be mad too!!
> And lol at your truth in trip reporting. No judging here. We're here to hear about the whole thing. Not just the good stuff!
> Trip reports would be boring stuff if we only got "saw a fun show" lol


Yeah, I always include as much detail as I can remember in the TRs. The ones that are just "we went on this ride, then we went on this ride, then we ate, then we went on some other rides" bore me. Unless the pictures are awesome, I suppose.



schmass said:


> I was getting really irritated for you in that last update!!  I'm glad that it ended well, though.  Izzy looks like she enjoyed the show once she was ready.


I was just so upset that whole time. But she really did like playing her stick there at the end. She watched that video over and over for weeks afterwards, smiling every time.



schmass said:


> Too funny about her folding the changing table back up.  I can see Rory doing the same thing...any open door must be closed immediately, even if that means crushing me in it.


 I've been there! It's funny how much they like things to be in their places, sometimes. Izzy's also closed the door while our poor dog is trying to walk through it.


----------



## Dugette

Leshaface said:


> Yeah, I don't know what's going on. Is there something I have to select first before saving as a PDF? I was on page 9 of your report and tried printing, saved as a PDF to my desktop and went to look at the saved file and it's 31 pages, all from page 9! About 2 or 3 replies per page and about 3 photos per page of your latest update


I think that's about right, actually. I saved them back in the old format and I think it was slightly smaller, but it was still dozens of PDF pages for some of the DIS pages. That was the best way I could figure out to preserve it all.



Leshaface said:


> I'm so glad you didn't glaze over the drama that happened. Goes to show, family trips are definitely not perfect! Sorry, but I did have to giggle at Dug still watching the show acting like he had no idea you were up trying to get Izzy out of there! I did feel a bit annoyed for you


Ha, thanks! It's the bits of drama that make things interesting, right? You know, like leaving cars unlocked in front of hotels while you ride It's a Small World...  



hokieinpa said:


> Beautiful scenery. It all looks very "cultural" lol - long boat, bedroom, etc.! That's totally how I would be too - not much of a chance to read descriptions with a toddler in tow!


Yeah, and the ones I did read got forgotten quickly.  I'm sure Dug got a lot more out of the displays than I did. I picked up a few minor things here and there, but you know how that goes with a toddler. 



hokieinpa said:


> I would have been fuming at the whole show/stroller/clueless situation! I think I may have mastered the dirty "I'll just do it myself" look at this point.


I was definitely fuming. Looking back now, it doesn't seem that awful anymore, but I remember just being ready to pummel him at the time. I'm pretty sure I was bad-mouthing him to Izzy (she was still too young to really get that - I try not to do it anymore).



hokieinpa said:


> And I think I spy another one of those scary looking birds (ducks?) in the picture of the guy making coconut milk. I have a slight bird phobia so I'm always on the lookout...


Yeah, this one wasn't quite as gross, though. Something about the other one's face was just hideous, but this one looked a bit more normal.


Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, all I know is: the TR's that whitewash things are a lot more boring to read!  So let's hear it for honesty in trip reporting! The only thing that kept running through my mind was a movie quote from Cool Hand Luke: "What we have here is failure to communicate."
> 
> Glad the storm eventually blew over.


Ha, that is certainly an appropriate quote. And it probably describes all of the most "dramatic" moments in any of my TRs.  I guess we're creatures of habit. Every trip, we manage to have a communication breakdown that leaves me fuming at some point. 

It helped to get over it just remembering that we had really limited time together in Hawaii and I didn't want to spend it mad.



sager1969 said:


> Izzy is too sweet! I love little toddlers. They are so funny especially now that my little one is 14 years old. Mommas always get to to deal with little ones most of the time while traveling. My DS still want to sit with me on the plane/bus/car. I am so thrilled for you and the awesome deals you found! We are DVC members and Aulani is our home so that we can go every two to three years. Loving your trip so far. The Polynesian Cultural Center is one of the few things we have left to do on Oahu. I can't seem to convince the boys to do this one. Now, any snorkeling or beach activity will be done happily. Glad you enjoyed Hawaii! We call it our 2nd home.


 That's kind-of sweet that your DS still wants to sit with you! I am really enjoying the toddler stage, though.

How awesome to own DVC at Aulani!  What a great second home. 

PCC was fun, but not necessarily a must-do, I'd say. Something to keep in mind if you are in the area and want to do something new.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

That does sound like a frustrating experience.  I can see where Dug was coming from at the beginning - kind the "well, not what is was intending but we are here and maybe it will be fun!" as much as ibtrybtobdefend the guys I can't think of a good reason he didn't follow you out.  I mean, I can be pretty dense but I can generally tell when Judi is posses.

Glad it worked out in the end - that is a really cute picture of Izzy with her musical stick 

"Truth in trip reporting". That would make a good thread ... to see like "what I wrote in my trip report " (which is all happy happy rainbows and pixie dust) and then the translated "what really happened" version (full of arguing and sweat and hands thrown up in frustration, etc.


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> That does sound like a frustrating experience. I can see where Dug was coming from at the beginning - kind the "well, not what is was intending but we are here and maybe it will be fun!" as much as ibtrybtobdefend the guys I can't think of a good reason he didn't follow you out. I mean, I can be pretty dense but I can generally tell when Judi is posses.


I have to say, I am really wondering how many beers were involved in this post...  But I think I get the gist.  I was so baffled when I turned around and saw him still sitting there. I hadn't even been vague when I left, I'd specifically told him that we needed to leave. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad it worked out in the end - that is a really cute picture of Izzy with her musical stick


She sure loved that stick and banging it on the ground. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> "Truth in trip reporting". That would make a good thread ... to see like "what I wrote in my trip report " (which is all happy happy rainbows and pixie dust) and then the translated "what really happened" version (full of arguing and sweat and hands thrown up in frustration, etc.


Haha, that could get pretty interesting!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Ack, no beers involved - we have no internet so only able to respond on my phone and having issues apparently


----------



## Lauren in NC

Hah, I think I block all the toddler tantrums out of my mind when I'm writing down our trips.  Disney is a magic place where nobody ever has a meltdown, right?.... right?  

Love the TR still so far!  The cultural center looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## SimplyGoofy

Yikes, what a racket with the show!     It's never fun to wrestle with an unhappy child, and even tougher when you feel like you're doing the wrestling all by yourself!  I feel like those "misunderstandings" happen a lot while on vacation - I know my family and I are guilty of them!  I'm glad it all worked out in the long run and Izzy ended up enjoying the end of the show (and her musical stick)! 

(Even though you couldn't get a drink at the moment, I hope you were able to once you were back at the resort!)  

The guy making coconut milk looks neat!


----------



## AZMermaid

Love the honest trip reporting! Now I know I am not the only one to have Mommy meltdowns on vacation. We didn't argue at all on our last Disneyland trip a few weeks ago which is a miracle! But, there was a serious meltdown at the NFL Experience to make up for it!


----------



## LuvEeyore

I love clueless Dug!!  Men ...you need them, you love them but sometimes they have no clue!!  You scoop up a screaming toddler you would think they would know that the snacks, diapers and toys are all in the stroller not your pockets. 
The pictures of the Polynesian center are great.  Cant wait to hear more.


----------



## Dugette

*Guys, I just posted this on the DVC resorts board:



Dugette said:



			Hi, all. I just snagged RT flights from Minneapolis to HNL for $395/each for next January (2016). United is the only option at this fare. I checked various dates over the next year and they were all this cheap or less. Not sure if it's a glitch or if it will last, but wanted to share with my DIS-friends that are trying to get to Aulani. We sure weren't planning on going back so soon! Also, United has a 24-hour penalty-free cancellation, if you're on the fence.
		
Click to expand...

 
Not sure if we're going or not, but we're booked, along with Dug's parents and sister/brother-in-law!!!  We have 24 hours to decide if we've lost our minds. *


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> *Guys, I just posted this on the DVC resorts board:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if we're going or not, but we're booked, along with Dug's parents and sister/brother-in-law!!!  We have 24 hours to decide if we've lost our minds. *








Also, I looked to see how far out they have their flight schedule in 2016 and i'm way too early for July 2016   Cause that's a great price even out of LAX, i'd take that!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ack, no beers involved - we have no internet so only able to respond on my phone and having issues apparently


Ha, it was pretty funny! And you always have your beers, so...



Lauren in NC said:


> Hah, I think I block all the toddler tantrums out of my mind when I'm writing down our trips.  Disney is a magic place where nobody ever has a meltdown, right?.... right?
> 
> Love the TR still so far!  The cultural center looks like a lot of fun!


Absolutely, all toddlers are drenched in pixie dust and perfect angels at all times. As are husbands.  Thanks, the PCC was a nice place to visit!



SimplyGoofy said:


> Yikes, what a racket with the show!     It's never fun to wrestle with an unhappy child, and even tougher when you feel like you're doing the wrestling all by yourself!  I feel like those "misunderstandings" happen a lot while on vacation - I know my family and I are guilty of them!  I'm glad it all worked out in the long run and Izzy ended up enjoying the end of the show (and her musical stick)!
> 
> (Even though you couldn't get a drink at the moment, I hope you were able to once you were back at the resort!)
> 
> The guy making coconut milk looks neat!


That made it a lot tougher - that I was doing it all myself while Dug enjoyed a show, rather oblivious. It seems like we have at least one big misunderstanding every trip.  I know I had some drinks on the trip, but don't think I had any that night.  That coconut milk demo was pretty cool.



AZMermaid said:


> Love the honest trip reporting! Now I know I am not the only one to have Mommy meltdowns on vacation. We didn't argue at all on our last Disneyland trip a few weeks ago which is a miracle! But, there was a serious meltdown at the NFL Experience to make up for it!


Ha, glad to help! With all the time spent together on vacations, it's no wonder that the meltdowns happen, I guess. Way to go on Disneyland!  (And sorry about the NFL Experience. )



LuvEeyore said:


> I love clueless Dug!!  Men ...you need them, you love them but sometimes they have no clue!!  You scoop up a screaming toddler you would think they would know that the snacks, diapers and toys are all in the stroller not your pockets.
> The pictures of the Polynesian center are great.  Cant wait to hear more.


Exactly, so clueless it just boggles a mommy's mind! I don't know how he misses these things sometimes.  Thanks!



Leshaface said:


> Also, I looked to see how far out they have their flight schedule in 2016 and i'm way too early for July 2016   Cause that's a great price even out of LAX, i'd take that!


Aw, that's too bad. Maybe you should take an early anniversary trip!  Or, you know, a practice one.


----------



## Jennifer48

You have great flight price mojo!  

So have you decided if you are going or not?!  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Dugette

Jennifer48 said:


> You have great flight price mojo!
> 
> So have you decided if you are going or not?!  Inquiring minds want to know!


Haha, well, we only have about 2 hours left and haven't cancelled yet. 

It's actually become quite a large family affair. Dug's parents, sister/brother-in-law, BIL's parents, and I think BIL's brother/DW/DD? 

If only I made commission on sharing this info. My daycare provider is also going the week after us with her family for about the same price as 1 ticket at normal prices.


----------



## Dugette

*What? A Do-Over?!
*
_*A Slightly Off-Topic Update*_
*
So, you know that saying about lightning not striking twice in the same place? Well, it can if you're holding up a lightning rod. 

When we got our $70 flights for this trip, it was by pure luck. Right place at the right time and nothing more to it (other than acting fast, I guess). Well, anytime I told someone about it, they'd ask how I knew about the fares and if I got a fare alert. Um, no?  But it made me think: maybe I should get fare alerts. So, I sat down one night, found a free alert site, and signed up to get emails about good deals to HNL (Honolulu), MCO (duh!), and PDX (Portland - family there and air is not cheap) - all from MSP (Minneapolis) only. So, I get emails about good fares and the lowest HNL ever goes is $600-ish. And usually not great flight times or dates. Today, however, I got an email that said flights for $355.   Clearly, I had to check that out ASAP - and let Dug know, so he could investigate too and let his family know, if need be. So, we both fired up the internet and went to town. 

And what we found was amazing! United was offering almost all flights between now and next January at $355-$395!  I found out after the fact, since I was curious, that Delta had attacked United's hubs the prior day with cheap fares to Hawaii, so now United was attacking Delta's hubs - and MSP is one of them. Those wacky airlines.  The fares actually lasted until a few hours into this morning. But we booked yesterday afternoon. 

The 24-hour free cancellation policy has now expired, so I guess we are stuck going BACK to Hawaii!  Only this time, apparently everyone we know is coming along.  Dug's mom and dad. Dug's sister and her husband. This is great, as we had tried to do our prior trip with them, but the Delta glitch caused the website to crash before they could book, so they took a trip together on different dates that they could still get, totally separate from our trip. Yay for a chance to do a family trip!  Coincidentally, Dug's sister and I had just talked about this the other day - and said we'd love to all go to Hawaii together someday. Someday comes sooner than you think. Only bummer is that Dug's brother and his wife can't join us, as they are trying to buy a house and can't spare the cash. 

ALSO, Dug's sister's husband's mom, dad, brother, SIL, their kids, and mom's cousins (I think? ) are all coming along.  Oh, and our daycare provider is going with her family a week after we get back.  If only I got commission on selling these flights. 

So, this sounds all great and wonderful, but I feel like I'm walking a fine line between awesomeness and foolishness here.  Our May Land & Sea trip is completely draining our vacation fund. Then throw in a potential Disneyland trip in November (if Dug's work retreat is in Palm Springs again). And then, throw in a Hawaii trip in January and pay $1200 in airfare now?! (Note that this is $1k more in airfare than we paid for First Class last year - and it's only Coach/Economy  BUT, our same flights were going for $1025/each later today ). As an accountant, we are generally very careful and conservative in our spending and budgeting. However, I clearly also have a very spontaneous side and we both highly value vacation time and travel. It's a tough balance and I was feeling pretty irresponsible after booking. But then, I sat down with my Excel spreadsheet for our 2015-2017 budget  (of course I have that, as all accounting nerds do ) and I crunched some numbers. I updated and tweaked and did everything I could to still be conservative and realistic, but also free up enough cash to take this trip (while still hitting our savings goals on time). And I feel MUCH better now.  As long as we keep Disneyland and Hawaii bargain/moderate trips, I think we'll be just fine. It's just a crunch right now, with having just paid off our May trip (and really not wanting to downgrade it), but the funds start piling up again soon for our next adventure. So, I think I can keep breathing now...(and we put the airfare on a credit card with zero % interest for three months - we don't carry credit card debt at all, but I'm going to float this for a few months, since there's no charge and it gives our vacation fund some time to recover. )

Having a large crew of people there is certainly going to be a whole new challenge in planning. I know Dug is concerned about family conflicts (where to go and what to do, etc.), but I assured him that we will rent our own car, no matter what, so we can always go off and do our own thing, if we desire. We mostly just want to enjoy Hawaii and relax. There are some things we want to do again. Some things we missed before and would like to do. It's whale season, so a catamaran trip is a must. And we want to enjoy time with family in paradise. 

But, you know, we also want to go to Aulani.  Not sure what's going to happen, accommodation-wise, right now. His family is flying in a few days before us (work conflict for me), so they will have a head-start on us. I think there is a high likelihood of renting a house for all of us, for at least part of the trip. Dug and I are lobbying for a week together in a house (or something), starting when they arrive, then moving to Aulani (at LEAST us, but hopefully all immediate family) for the last 3 nights. We are there 8 nights and they have 10 or 11, I believe. I also have doubts that my DVC person has enough points, as we rented from her for Aulani and BWV and she might want to take her own trip soon. We'll see. We are already under the 11-month mark for DVC rentals. I did figure out that a 2-bedroom unit would be a reasonable option for the family, at about $200/night per couple. That's about what a studio of our own would be. They seem somewhat resistant/hesitant about Aulani, so we're working on that. Dug and I agreed that we want to spend at least 3-4 nights at Aulani, with or without them (but preferably with). Hope we can work this out fairly soon.

So, yeah, second crazy unplanned trip to Hawaii for us in just over a year.  I'm fairly certain we've lost our minds, but I'm super excited anyway!  This might turn into a combo TR/PTR. *


----------



## AZMermaid

How exciting!! Will Izzy be three by then... Aka.... Old enough for Aunty's?


----------



## Dugette

AZMermaid said:


> How exciting!! Will Izzy be three by then... Aka.... Old enough for Aunty's?


Yes, indeed!  Pretty excited about that!


----------



## SimplyGoofy

How fabulous!  You have the best luck of getting cheap flights of anyone I've ever seen! 

I'm thrilled that you get a family trip do-over - both that the extended family gets to join you (as that was the intention with your original Hawaii trip) AND that Dug will be around for the whole trip this time!  

Congratulations and happy planning!


----------



## RGirl

Catching up as usual!

OMG - did I feel for you with the whole show fiasco. I would have lost my mind! And I loved your comment at the end about how you could have just posted the last pics and acted like it was an awesome time. I knew we were kindred DIS spirits - I always feel the need to tell the bad with the good too. And, really, those were always my favorite TRs when I was just a reader and hadn’t visited WDW. It's not fair to other moms to pretend everything went perfectly all the time. Because it never does! It’s the moms who only post the good who give all the rest of us self-loathing disorders.  So, good for us for telling The Truth!  

Wow! So jealous of your Hawaii fares. We live much closer to Hawaii than you, but because of the weird small town we live in, airfares are always ridiculous. Hawaii is Willow's dream vacation, and I keep hoping I will stumble on a fare that will allow us to do a spring break trip next year, but so far, no luck. Maybe I need to get your “fare alert” info.


----------



## jeni16

I've got to get signed up for those alerts.  We've got friends from Wisconsin here this weekend that want us to go with them to Hawaii in 2017.  Their parents have a timeshare we could stay in but I really want to check out Aulani.  Maybe if we could snag a cheap flight....the wheels are turning


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

So happy that you get another trip to Hawaii, woohoo!!!


----------



## sager1969

That's cool!   Hawaii has a way of being so awesome that you want to go back often.   That how we wound up with DVC.  Congrats on great airfare.


----------



## Leshaface

Are you going through Kayak for airfare alerts?  Definitely need to sign up for the website you're using.



Dugette said:


> we both highly value vacation time and travel.



Absolutely, we're the same way.  Everyone around us has newer cars, fun toys, new pools, remodels, etc, etc, but we'd much rather spend time with each other in a different setting creating memories.  



Dugette said:


> credit card with zero % interest for three months



I'd do this too if we had that option! Was this a new CC card?  We only use 2 cards (SWA and Disney Visa) but pay them off each time we use them.  Do they run promotions like this do you know?

Woah, so many people!  Hopefully they don't put a lot of pressure on you to create the perfect trip for everyone, since you've already been recently. But it does sound like fun to get to experience Hawaii with all the fam!


----------



## Dugette

SimplyGoofy said:


> How fabulous!  You have the best luck of getting cheap flights of anyone I've ever seen!
> 
> I'm thrilled that you get a family trip do-over - both that the extended family gets to join you (as that was the intention with your original Hawaii trip) AND that Dug will be around for the whole trip this time!
> 
> Congratulations and happy planning!


Thank you! Ha, I should really figure out our average airfares to places someday.  We try to fly free on points whenever possible (as we are in May), but when we do pay, I am always looking for a deal. I can tell you that Hawaii averages about $233/each - and half our flights were first class.  

I'm still a bit incredulous that we are doing this. Apparently we are only destined to go to Hawaii with no intention of doing so the morning of the day we buy flights.  But I am super excited to go back and have Dug (and family) there. We REALLY did not want to leave before - and seriously looked into extending our trip. 



RGirl said:


> Catching up as usual!
> 
> OMG - did I feel for you with the whole show fiasco. I would have lost my mind! And I loved your comment at the end about how you could have just posted the last pics and acted like it was an awesome time. I knew we were kindred DIS spirits - I always feel the need to tell the bad with the good too. And, really, those were always my favorite TRs when I was just a reader and hadn’t visited WDW. It's not fair to other moms to pretend everything went perfectly all the time. Because it never does! It’s the moms who only post the good who give all the rest of us self-loathing disorders.  So, good for us for telling The Truth!


Thank you!  Funny that you say that, as I am now thinking back to some of the first TRs that I read and really enjoyed and they were also big on The Truth. One of them had a toddler and did a whole update about her "Mommy meltdown". I don't think I'd read as many TRs if they were all just a list of accomplishments with no, um, character development, I guess? 



RGirl said:


> Wow! So jealous of your Hawaii fares. We live much closer to Hawaii than you, but because of the weird small town we live in, airfares are always ridiculous. Hawaii is Willow's dream vacation, and I keep hoping I will stumble on a fare that will allow us to do a spring break trip next year, but so far, no luck. Maybe I need to get your “fare alert” info.


You might need to do that! Sign up for any airport you'd be willing to drive to and maybe you'll catch something! I know I've seen a lot of reasonable fares from west coast cities, so there's hope! 



jeni16 said:


> I've got to get signed up for those alerts.  We've got friends from Wisconsin here this weekend that want us to go with them to Hawaii in 2017.  Their parents have a timeshare we could stay in but I really want to check out Aulani.  Maybe if we could snag a cheap flight....the wheels are turning


Cheap flights are the way to go!  I mean, it makes such a difference with a destination like Hawaii where flights are a large percentage of the trip cost. And, even without unusually low fares like we've gotten, there is a wide range of variation in the regular prices, like $600-$1100 or so - just catching the lower end of that could possibly net you some time at Aulani with the savings, depending on what you were budgeting. Also, I've said it before, but I'll throw in again, I think the ONLY reasonable way to stay at Aulani on a budget is to rent DVC points. Otherwise, the rates there are .



MissDaisyofTexas said:


> So happy that you get another trip to Hawaii, woohoo!!!


Thank you! So excited to go back!  I think you are going soon, if I remember right?



sager1969 said:


> That's cool!   Hawaii has a way of being so awesome that you want to go back often.   That how we wound up with DVC.  Congrats on great airfare.


Haha, if only I could catch a price glitch on DVC ownership! I will say that I think Aulani is one of the places where DVC membership makes the most sense, financially. At WDW, there are so many other options and you can stay at Pop or wherever for cheap and still enjoy all the WDW amenities and on-site perks. Aulani is basically $500/night or you don't get anything (other than maybe a meal). However, you need to be able to afford airfare there on a regular enough basis to make it work - and I never thought that was possible more than once. 



Leshaface said:


> Are you going through Kayak for airfare alerts? Definitely need to sign up for the website you're using.


You know, I was super lazy about it and just signed up for the first thing that came up on google for price alerts, so it's Airfare Watchdog. I have zero idea if it's any better or worse than anything else, but it seems to work and got me this deal!  It took me like 3 minutes to sign up and I just asked for emails when there are below-average fares from MSP to either HNL, PDX, or MCO. And I usually glance at the emails, sometimes look into things for a moment if it's intriguing, then move on. But this one made me drop everything.  Also, I remember someone commenting early on in my TR said they got an alert for the super-cheap airfare from our first trip, but ignored it, thinking it was a mistake, and were kicking themselves. So, don't ignore something that looks too good to be true - because it probably is true! 



Leshaface said:


> Absolutely, we're the same way. Everyone around us has newer cars, fun toys, new pools, remodels, etc, etc, but we'd much rather spend time with each other in a different setting creating memories.


This is one of the reasons we get along!  Totally agree with your thinking. This was actually one of the things that Dug and I found we had in common right when we met - a love of travel and a willingness to forego other things in order to do it before retirement. I drive a 2006 car with 135k or so miles and he has a 2010 with, I'm not sure, something over 100k - and we're planning on keeping them for many more years, as neither of us has a long commute now (he gets to work from home and I drive a few miles across town to the park and ride, then take the bus). And we're just not really materialistic people. Generally, I'd much rather have an experience than a thing. I had an interesting conversation with co-workers recently, though. Two guys I work with and one agreed with me that traveling was great. The other completely didn't see the point and could not for the life of him understand why people would travel.  He just had zero interest in seeing new places and would rather save his money and buy some nice things for himself. To each his own, I guess. So hard to understand that thinking, though. 



Leshaface said:


> I'd do this too if we had that option! Was this a new CC card? We only use 2 cards (SWA and Disney Visa) but pay them off each time we use them. Do they run promotions like this do you know?


Ironically, it was a Sun Country Airlines credit card. For our May trip, we are flying for free on Sun Country due to each getting one of their cards recently. And, in addition to giving us enough miles for all three of us to get free tickets to MCO, they came with a zero percent on spending for the first 6 months deal. Not sure how common that is, but pretty cool (so long as you pay it off at the end)! I had gotten mine earlier, so my 6 months was done, but Dug still has another three left on his! 



Leshaface said:


> Woah, so many people! Hopefully they don't put a lot of pressure on you to create the perfect trip for everyone, since you've already been recently. But it does sound like fun to get to experience Hawaii with all the fam!


I know, there are SO many people. Some of which I don't think I know - BIL's mom's cousins?  I know that Dug's immediate family has all been to Hawaii before, so that helps. Maybe too much, as they have some strong ideas of what they do/don't want to do. I am guessing that most of BIL's family has been at some point, as I know they are big on taking extended family vacations together to tropical places (as you can see). We've determined that we will definitely rent our own car in order to preserve our freedom to do the things we want to do, in the event of conflicts.


----------



## Jackiemarie21

Wow!  You are good girl!  I am impressed with your budget travel skills!
But I am totally with you if I found fares like that, I would try to work it in too, because why not?

Hopefully, you find a way to stay at Aulani because it seems awesome!  I can't wait to see how this trip unfolds!


----------



## SevenWonkas

Okay, so what is this alert website for cheap flight prices??  We have one for cruises (cruisefish.net btw), but one for airfare would be wonderful!


----------



## alohamom

Dugette-you are awesome! 
I have never regretted all the travelling we have done with our children, especially the Hawaii trips. It has made them seasoned travelers and allowed them to see so much more then their own way of life. Plus the memories are priceless and irreplaceable, so bust the budget a bit if you need to, it is worth it!

I also think you may need your own space after spending time sharing a house with relatives and that your own Aulani studio might be a good thing.


----------



## jwwi

Wow, back again to Hawaii.  Way to go to find the awesome airfare.  It will be a different trip for you for sure, but how nice that Dug will be there with you the whole time.  I think doing Aulani at the end is a good idea, but it would also be fun to be in a rental house with a group.  Wow, I still am  amazed at this new trip!


----------



## Imagineer5

What fun news!! You get so lucky with those flights!! Jealous!!  I think renting a house will be perfect for the whole family to enjoy together (get one with a pool!!) and then a couple nights at Aulani to end the trip sounds perfect.  You might also want to consider visiting another island, if you can find cheap flights to another one for a couple nights? Just an idea


----------



## CarlaT

How fantastic!! I'm jealous. Going back would be wonderful. There are still things that we didn't get to do. I also work in accounting. Gotta love spreadsheets. I have them for everything too. I hope you get to stay at Aulani for some of your trip! What does your May Land and Sea trip consist of? Which ship are you sailing on?


----------



## Dugette

Jackiemarie21 said:


> Wow!  You are good girl!  I am impressed with your budget travel skills!
> But I am totally with you if I found fares like that, I would try to work it in too, because why not?
> 
> Hopefully, you find a way to stay at Aulani because it seems awesome!  I can't wait to see how this trip unfolds!


Exactly, it's the kind-of thing that is very hard to say no to (though people do - I told some people about the fares and they didn't buy ). After having been to Hawaii, we've frequently talked about how much we wanted to go back - but that was something probably quite a few years down the road. Because, you know, airfare is expensive.  We had to snatch this up and make dreams into reality! 

I really, really want to go back to Aulani. If money and family were not issues, I'd just get it booked the whole stay. But I think a partial stay, possibly without the relatives, might be more fitting for this trip. Hopefully we can save some money staying elsewhere with family, then still spend enough time at Aulani to enjoy and make up for Dug's absence before (he only got one day to actually enjoy the resort itself).



SevenWonkas said:


> Okay, so what is this alert website for cheap flight prices??  We have one for cruises (cruisefish.net btw), but one for airfare would be wonderful!


Thanks for the info on the cruise site, as i didn't know about that. I just went with the first google result for fare alerts, so I have Airfare Watchdog. I know there are others and I have no clue how they all compare. This one is free and seems to work fine! 



alohamom said:


> Dugette-you are awesome!
> I have never regretted all the travelling we have done with our children, especially the Hawaii trips. It has made them seasoned travelers and allowed them to see so much more then their own way of life. Plus the memories are priceless and irreplaceable, so bust the budget a bit if you need to, it is worth it!
> 
> I also think you may need your own space after spending time sharing a house with relatives and that your own Aulani studio might be a good thing.


Aw, thanks! You're right - travel is not something we ever regret having done, even if we have to cut back in other areas to make it happen. I agree about how valuable it is for kids and I think Izzy already has adopted the travel mindset - she likes exploring new places and seeing new things. And we make so many memories during these times together.

Haha, true - we will probably want our own space after sharing with family for several days! 



jwwi said:


> Wow, back again to Hawaii.  Way to go to find the awesome airfare.  It will be a different trip for you for sure, but how nice that Dug will be there with you the whole time.  I think doing Aulani at the end is a good idea, but it would also be fun to be in a rental house with a group.  Wow, I still am  amazed at this new trip!


I am still amazed too!  Does not seem a bit real yet. Maybe once we actually pay the 0% credit card off it will.  It will be so nice to have Dug there - not just having him there in and of itself, but also because we can relax more. Knowing that he was missing so much before caused us to schedule ourselves some long days while he was there, as you can see. I anticipate this being a much more relaxed trip. Though I also don't see us sitting on a beach all day. We'll still do stuff, but maybe not drive all the way around the island every day.  I actually think it could be really fun to share a house with Dug's family, but Aulani is magnetic and it is drawing us in...



Imagineer5 said:


> What fun news!! You get so lucky with those flights!! Jealous!!  I think renting a house will be perfect for the whole family to enjoy together (get one with a pool!!) and then a couple nights at Aulani to end the trip sounds perfect.  You might also want to consider visiting another island, if you can find cheap flights to another one for a couple nights? Just an idea


I cannot believe we got way-below-normal airfare for Hawaii AGAIN!  I looked at VRBO for houses a bit the other night and there are some nice options, but adding a pool really narrows the playing field. And I'm curious what SIL is going to come up with. She was insisting that they could find a house for us to share for $700/week and promising it would be like $10/person per night.  I don't see anything suitable for our group for even close to that low. And I consider the pool pretty important, as FIL has said that he wants to spend a lot of time at the pool. To be honest, I think we'd all be better off getting a 2-bedroom at Aulani (or more, if the extended family joins). I really don't think it's going to end up costing a lot more than a house and it has an amazing pool area and a beach. But with SIL's promises of $100/night vs. $600/night for a DVC rental on a 2-bedroom...well, nobody seems too keen on that at the moment. But the houses I'm seeing that would work for our needs are closer to the Aulani end of the spectrum than the cheap end. Sorry, rambling...we'll see what SIL can find. I'm leaving that to her.  Oh, and I'm keeping other islands in mind. I don't think it will happen, between the extra cost and the family being along, but I'm not ruling it out just yet. There was talk of doing the Norwegian cruise to the other islands, but I think that's been ruled out - high cost and all (MIL, FIL, SIL, and BIL did the cruise a couple years back).



CarlaT said:


> How fantastic!! I'm jealous. Going back would be wonderful. There are still things that we didn't get to do. I also work in accounting. Gotta love spreadsheets. I have them for everything too. I hope you get to stay at Aulani for some of your trip! What does your May Land and Sea trip consist of? Which ship are you sailing on?


I cannot believe we're already going back! I'm excited to make up for the few things we missed and to do some things again. Also excited it will be whale season this time. And that Izzy will be old enough to stay at Aunty's, if we go to Aulani. Really hope we have at least a few nights there.

Yay for accounting and spreadsheets! 

The May Land and Sea is 4 nights at the Boardwalk Villas in a studio, 4 nights on the Disney Dream, then 4 nights back at the Boardwalk/Beach Club (TBD due to wait list). You can read more in my PTR, linked in my signature, if you'd like.


----------



## Dugette

*I'm On a Boat!*
*
We wandered through some more lands:









We saw these guys:





And I found a coconut on the ground:





I let Izzy play with it for a minute, which she enjoyed:





More pretty scenery:









You see that canoe going down the river? That was the one thing we had left to do. I had promised Izzy a boat ride and she was adamant that we keep that promise. It was getting late in the day and we didn’t know what times the canoes left or if they had round trips. I jogged ahead of Dug and Izzy to go check out the sign at the dock and see what our options were:





Sure enough, there were round trips from that dock and we were within the right time frame.  We got in line and were on a canoe fairly soon. They roll strollers onto the back of the canoe and then you go sit on the benches, by the way.

Our guide was having us play games where we all tried to reach up and touch the bridges as we went under:





Izzy got a kick out of this, especially when I held her up a bit. She kept trying to reach for them on the return trip, even though that guide hadn’t made any mention of it. 

Due to the limited room on the boat, Izzy and I ended up sitting behind Dug on this leg of the journey:





Love the look the lady behind us is giving me…

Ahhhhhhh, so relaxing:





Oh, hey, another selfie that’s not being photobombed:





We enjoyed our ride down the river and docked at the other end. We weren’t sure if we could stay on for round trip or if we had to get off and back on (there was a line at that dock). When we asked, they said to stay on, but seemed kind-of annoyed about it.  I guess most people must just go one way. They had immediately taken our stroller off the boat, so we had to keep checking to make sure they put it back on. Eventually, they did. We moved up to all sit together in the front row:





A friendly older couple sat next to us and we chatted a bit. Turns out they were from Minnesota too, in a suburb not more than 20 minutes away from us!  They were at the very end of their trip and had a great time and were not ready to go back to wintery Minnesota yet. They were really nice to talk with.

And the view was nice too:

















And we made it back to the dock we started from:





We got off the boat and were ready to head out. However, my stomach was churning once again and I decided I needed to make another run to the restroom that I was getting to know all too well. Darn stomach bug!  

Dug and Izzy amused themselves while I was gone. When I returned, I found Izzy admiring this turtle:





And then Izzy showed us the way to the car:





Actually, I think this was a lesson in hand-holding in parking lots. Explaining it to her and letting her know that it was not negotiable. 

She was allowed to climb this tiny mountain, though:





So happy to reach the summit:





Up next: Heading back to Aulani and dinner (or lack thereof).*


----------



## hokieinpa

You have some seriously good flight karma!! How exciting to go back to Hawaii! Can't wait to hear about your plans!

It sounds like you had a relaxing afternoon! Beautiful views from the canoe!

I like the "hand holding" lesson! We're getting to the phase with Jake where he wants to walk instead of being carried. The trouble is he's a runner by nature and he's FAST so we've had some interesting moments!

Your evening plans sound...interesting. I hope everything worked out well for you!


----------



## Imagineer5

RE the houses for rent, maybe check out airbnb as well? I've had good luck with them lately (booked many of our France apartments/villas from there).  It's tough leaving that up to someone else, I would not be doing well waiting around lol!

The rest of your time at the village looks really wonderful and the canoe ride sounds great.  Sorry your tummy was still acting up. Awful but my first thought was - well you probably didn't gain any weight that trip? lol! (I am still attempting to lose my Disney pounds from last year, so it's on my mind).


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Not sure if we're going or not, but we're booked, along with Dug's parents and sister/brother-in-law!!!  We have 24 hours to decide if we've lost our minds.



I am stunned that you keep finding these airfare deals!  Amazing!



Dugette said:


> I had promised Izzy a boat ride and she was adamant that we keep that promise.



Never, ever break a promise to a toddler.


Dugette said:


> Love the look the lady behind us is giving me…







Dugette said:


> We weren’t sure if we could stay on for round trip or if we had to get off and back on (there was a line at that dock). When we asked, they said to stay on, but seemed kind-of annoyed about it.



Well, don't give me the option, then!



Dugette said:


> However, my stomach was churning once again and I decided I needed to make another run to the restroom that I was getting to know all too well. Darn stomach bug!



No!  We need to put that thing to bed once and for all.


----------



## Jennifer48

Wow you have such amazing flight karma!  Thats wonderful that you get to head back to Hawaii so soon!


----------



## Dugette

hokieinpa said:


> You have some seriously good flight karma!! How exciting to go back to Hawaii! Can't wait to hear about your plans!


I can't wait until we can start making plans. Right now that whole large-group thing is really causing us delays and drama.  Once we've arranged where we're staying, I'll feel a lot better. Planning a trip to Hawaii should NOT be this stressful. 



hokieinpa said:


> It sounds like you had a relaxing afternoon! Beautiful views from the canoe!


The ride was a nice chance to just relax and look around. 



hokieinpa said:


> I like the "hand holding" lesson! We're getting to the phase with Jake where he wants to walk instead of being carried. The trouble is he's a runner by nature and he's FAST so we've had some interesting moments!


Yikes!  Luckily, Izzy has always been pretty good about not running off at random. She did a little bit when she first learned to run, but a few falls and the choice of holding hands or being carried slowed her down.



hokieinpa said:


> Your evening plans sound...interesting. I hope everything worked out well for you!


Ha, yeah...it's not the most exciting evening. But we're still in Hawaii! 



Imagineer5 said:


> RE the houses for rent, maybe check out airbnb as well? I've had good luck with them lately (booked many of our France apartments/villas from there). It's tough leaving that up to someone else, I would not be doing well waiting around lol!


Thanks! I checked there too and saw similar things to what I'd been finding. As of this moment, BIL's mom found some condos at Turtle Bay that look very nice, but also cost more than (DVC-rental) Aulani. We mentioned that fact and Dug's parents basically flipped out on us, doing everything they could to insult Aulani and make us sound like selfish jerks for suggesting an alternative.  I don't know if they actually listened when we told them it was LESS expensive than the other place. Ack, I can't even think about this, it's been such a headache.  I think the ideal result of discussions that will probably take place this weekend is that everyone stays at Turtle Bay for the majority of the trip and at least us (and maybe others?) move over to Aulani for the last few nights. I don't know. Not even sure if there's availability until I know what to have our DVC person look at for us. (I need a smilie that is banging it's head against a table).



Imagineer5 said:


> The rest of your time at the village looks really wonderful and the canoe ride sounds great. Sorry your tummy was still acting up. Awful but my first thought was - well you probably didn't gain any weight that trip? lol! (I am still attempting to lose my Disney pounds from last year, so it's on my mind).


Haha, that is probably true, at least for the first part of the trip. I'm sure I made up for it after and no scales there to check.  I was sick later this winter and lost like 6 pounds in 4 days  (it all came back, don't worry). I need to lose all of the winter fluff too - so far this week, I've managed to avoid partaking in all the random candy and treats that show up at work - that's probably saving 500 calories/day right there.  We'll see if it helps.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I am stunned that you keep finding these airfare deals! Amazing!


Me too! Again, though, the first time was luck, but the second time was totally due to the free alert email.  I am amazed that a fare like that was offered, though - and it wasn't even a glitch! Those wacky airlines and their fare wars. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Never, ever break a promise to a toddler.


Very true! The other day, it was Dairy Queen's 75th anniversary and they were giving everyone free ice cream cones. Well, Dug picked Izzy up from daycare and promised her ice cream. He got to DQ and the line of cars was down the street and parking lot was full. He abandoned hope there, but knew not to break a promise to a toddler. So, he ended up driving to multiple sites of ice cream in our area and finding they had all closed. He finally took her to a frozen yogurt place and, thankfully, she was too young to know the difference. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, don't give me the option, then!


I know, it was weird and uncomfortable. I think onlookers thought we were breaking the rules. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No! We need to put that thing to bed once and for all.


You're telling me. Of course, it may still be a couple days...



Jennifer48 said:


> Wow you have such amazing flight karma!  Thats wonderful that you get to head back to Hawaii so soon!


Thanks! I can't believe it!


----------



## RGirl

Hey there! THANK YOU for not having 22,000 updates for me to try to catch up on.  I should let you know that I posted several, but all in the same night, so maybe not as bad as scrolling through lots of pages? I am really in need of finishing the summer TR so I can get the January one started and done before our big All Girl Princess Extravaganza this summer!  Anyway….

So glad that you made it to the canoes on time! I know Izzy would have been so disappointed. Actually, I would have to - that looks like fun!!!

I can’t believe you were seated with folks who lived 20 minutes from you! I need those little dolls singing their little small world song right now……

I am SO sorry that you were still feeling sick. That is just not a fun way to spend a vacation.


----------



## Dugette

RGirl said:


> Hey there! THANK YOU for not having 22,000 updates for me to try to catch up on.  I should let you know that I posted several, but all in the same night, so maybe not as bad as scrolling through lots of pages? I am really in need of finishing the summer TR so I can get the January one started and done before our big All Girl Princess Extravaganza this summer!  Anyway….


Haha, you are so welcome!  I saw your updates, but haven't had a chance to sit down and read them all yet (though I may have peeked and saw the contests had already been won ). I actually wrote another (short) update for this TR tonight, so I'm going to bed after I get that up. I'll probably get to yours tomorrow night. I think everyone needs to take a little hiatus so I can get caught up!  At this point, I'm just hoping to get this one done before we go back to Hawaii. 



RGirl said:


> So glad that you made it to the canoes on time! I know Izzy would have been so disappointed. Actually, I would have to - that looks like fun!!!


Agreed, me three! I love boat rides. And Izzy had been promised a ride and kept asking to do it - we couldn't disappoint!



RGirl said:


> I can’t believe you were seated with folks who lived 20 minutes from you! I need those little dolls singing their little small world song right now……


I know, crazy, huh?! It really is a very small world sometimes. Like our Dec. 2010 WDW trip where I walked into the MK and heard a familiar voice behind me and it was friends from home that we didn't know would be in Disney too!



RGirl said:


> I am SO sorry that you were still feeling sick. That is just not a fun way to spend a vacation.


It sucked.  I think I'll be going to great lengths to not get sick right before the return visit.


----------



## Dugette

*Driving, Food, and Exhaustion*
*
We left off with us departing the Polynesian Cultural Center to head back towards Aulani. If you would like to picture the island, think of it as a sloppy circle and we were currently in the upper part of the right-hand side and needed to get to the lower-left.  One route to do that would be driving along the North Shore, then cutting down the middle of the island (passing the Dole Plantation) on the way back. However, the Dole Plantation closed at 5pm, so that was out. And I was just feeling so sick and exhausted that I wanted to get back as soon as possible.  So, we went back the same way we came – the scenic H-3 (not as scenic at night). I felt a bit of regret about not exploring a new route, but I just couldn’t handle it that night. The lack of food and excess of illness was too much for me.

At any rate, I got us safely back to the Aulani area (I do almost all of the driving in our family, sick or not ). I had no interest in dinner, but Dug still needed to eat something. Izzy was asleep in her carseat in back. We found the Kua Aina Burger location near Aulani (one exit down, right by Target). The burger chain came recommended by burger connoisseur Captain_Oblivious and he hadn’t steered us wrong so far, what with the on-our-way-to-Aulani-from-the-airport Leonard’s Malasada stop. 

I was going to wait/rest in the car with sleeping Izzy while Dug went in and grabbed a burger. As I settled in and closed my eyes, he headed inside:





In the meantime, my nap didn’t happen at all because Izzy woke up immediately and decided that she was not at all pleased about being awake.  Keep in mind that, on top of the massive time change, she also had barely napped all day. She’d had a very short nap in the car earlier, then this short car nap – not her normal 2-hour midday siesta.  She was a wreck and could not be calmed, even when I got out and came around to visit with her. Feeling the way I did, there was clearly only one solution: dump her on Dug. 

So, I calmed her enough to go inside and eat (she said she was hungry, when asked). Dug might have been a bit surprised to have a dining buddy.  I told him to share fries with her and I would go over to Target (across the parking lot, basically) and get her another baby food pouch (she downed all her others we brought along that day – she was super into them during this trip). He agreed to take care of her while he ate.

Speaking of eating, he’d ordered the recommended Pineapple Bacon Cheeseburger:





And fries on the side:





He said the lettuce and tomato kind-of overtook the burger. If he got it again, he’d remove them to enjoy the pineapple/bacon/burger goodness a bit more. He also didn’t care for the fries and said they were small and burnt. Bummer that it wasn’t the best meal ever! This was a fairly new location, though, so maybe they were still figuring things out. It was still good enough to eat it all. 

I drove over to Target, as I wasn’t up for even walking that parking lot distance. I got one pouch for Izzy (she had more back at Aulani for the other days). I also got a deodorant for Dug, as he said he forgot to pack his. Spoiler alert: No, he didn’t.  He just forgot that he DID pack it. Now he had two. Haha.  Not to mention that the one he “forgot” to pack was one I had to pick up for him right before the trip on my break at work. I was a little annoyed by the whole ordeal. 

Drove back over the restaurant and met up with them. They were doing okay and Izzy seemed in much better spirits. I gave her the pouch and let them finish up before all heading back out to the car.

When we got back to Aulani, we got Izzy down to bed in her pack ‘n’ play and I followed suit very quickly. I don’t think it took her long to fall asleep that night:





Dug still had some energy, so he went off to explore the resort while we slept. He ended up here:





This is a nice, little Hawaiian-themed bar. It was the music that drew him in:





And the beer and nachos were nice too:





Here’s what he posted on Facebook that night with the picture of the musicians:

Special moment listening to live performance of Over the Rainbow/Wonderful World as a Hawaiian breeze saunters in from the sea. Thinking of you, Bruddah Iz.



He had a really nice time at the ‘Olelo Room that night. I had a enjoyable time sleeping, as did Izzy. 

Up next: Early morning, heading off to Pearl Harbor.*


----------



## Jackiemarie21

What a bummer about not feeling good.  Its such a shame to be surrounded by such a beautiful place and not really feel like enjoying it.

I remember those days of Charlotte wakeing from a "non-nap" and making us all miserable! Oh those toddler routines.  But I am conviced that time with daddy and French fries is the cure!  (Daddy always seems like more of a treat.  At least in our house anyway ).  I hope you stared feeling better soon!


----------



## SimplyGoofy

That's too bad that you still felt crummy!  It's always tough to feel tough on vacation!  I'm glad you and Izzy got some much needed sleep. 

The bar Dug went to looks really fun - especially those tasty looking nachos!  YUM!


----------



## hokieinpa

I'm sorry you ended the night feeling so awful. It's not fun being sick in general but sick on vacation is especially hard. It seems like you and Izzy got the rest you needed that night, hopefully!

I love the picture you painted with Dug's night at the bar. It sounds especially nice when we're still stuck in winter here!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

the canoe ride looks pretty nice - other than the worker who got annoyed at your question.  To be fair though, how dare you not know how this thing you have never done before works! 

Glad Izzy got her boat ride in - she looks very happy, especially in that first we-sie.

Bummer about the stomach bug though - must have just been annoying to be in paradise and not able to fully enjoy it.  Hope things got better though.

With all the travel you have been doing I am picturing a drawer with about 50 deodorants in it that you have bought for Dug over the years - kept as reminders of the trips 

Sounds like a nice time Dug had and while I can understand him being happy and in the moment, part of me thought it was kinda dense of him to post about his "special moment" while you were up in the room feeling sick.


----------



## schmass

Wow, I can't believe you got such a great airfare to Hawaii AGAIN!  That is amazing.  That should be fun to go with so many other people, as well.  

Your canoe ride at the PCC looked like fun - glad Izzy got her boat ride!

I feel so bad that you were still feeling so sick at this point during the trip - I'm hoping your next update has you waking up and feeling great.


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


>



That lady looks pleased about the photobombing she's doing!



Dugette said:


>



That's a better shot



Dugette said:


> A friendly older couple sat next to us and we chatted a bit. Turns out they were from Minnesota too, in a suburb not more than 20 minutes away from us!



How cool is that?  It's always neat when you're traveling and meet people from your neck of the woods.



Dugette said:


> However, my stomach was churning once again and I decided I needed to make another run to the restroom that I was getting to know all too well. Darn stomach bug!



Oh my gosh, it sounds like you have lots of tummy troubles.  Is this an all the time thing, even at home?



Dugette said:


> Actually, I think this was a lesson in hand-holding in parking lots. Explaining it to her and letting her know that it was not negotiable.



Yep, we're starting to teach him in our church parking lot to look both ways and see if any cars are coming.



Dugette said:


> The burger chain came recommended by burger connoisseur Captain_Oblivious



He is the guy to trust! 



Dugette said:


> Feeling the way I did, there was clearly only one solution: dump her on Dug.



  Wonderful!



Dugette said:


> Spoiler alert: No, he didn’t.





Dugette said:


> Not to mention that the one he “forgot” to pack was one I had to pick up for him right before the trip on my break at work.



  Sorry for laughing but REALLY!  Dug and DH must be brothers.



Dugette said:


> Special moment listening to live performance of Over the Rainbow/Wonderful World as a Hawaiian breeze saunters in from the sea. Thinking of you, Bruddah Iz.



Aw love that song


----------



## Imagineer5

Awww poor Izzy, might have been disoriented waking up like that.  I hope you start to feel better, ugh! Did you not have anything for dinner?? Sounds like a nice evening for Dug listening to the music in paradise!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> We found the Kua Aina Burger location near Aulani (one exit down, right by Target). The burger chain came recommended by burger connoisseur Captain_Oblivious and he hadn’t steered us wrong so far, what with the on-our-way-to-Aulani-from-the-airport Leonard’s Malasada stop.



Uh oh.  I don't like where this is headed.



Dugette said:


> Speaking of eating, he’d ordered the recommended Pineapple Bacon Cheeseburger:



Never mind.  I LOVE where this is headed! 



Dugette said:


> He said the lettuce and tomato kind-of overtook the burger. If he got it again, he’d remove them to enjoy the pineapple/bacon/burger goodness a bit more. He also didn’t care for the fries and said they were small and burnt. Bummer that it wasn’t the best meal ever!



Well, darn.  Now I feel bad.  I do remember the fries being small, but not much else about them.  And I usually remove the rabbit food from my burgers. 



Dugette said:


> When we got back to Aulani, we got Izzy down to bed in her pack ‘n’ play and I followed suit very quickly. I don’t think it took her long to fall asleep that night:



I can't imagine why! 

Looking forward to Pearl Harbor.


----------



## MEK

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Never mind.  I LOVE where this is headed!
> 
> 
> .


 
Well, there's a shock!  Whenever there's a hamburger involved Mark gets the bat signal. 

I'm sorry you still weren't feeling well in your last updates.  I hope you wake up refreshed and ready to go.

I love the pictures from the canoe ride.  Were you just supposed to ride it one way?

Glad Izzy had no trouble falling asleep,

Looking forward to Pearl Harbor, too!


----------



## Dugette

Jackiemarie21 said:


> What a bummer about not feeling good. Its such a shame to be surrounded by such a beautiful place and not really feel like enjoying it.


It really is. I am one who would much rather be sick at home than on vacation. At home, at least you're just missing a day of work. Generally nothing earth-shattering. But a day of vacation is a day of adventures you may never have a chance at again. I tried to power through as much as I could, but getting back safely and resting was a top priority that night. And we were not fully adjusted to Hawaii time yet, so I'm sure it felt a lot later to me than it was.



Jackiemarie21 said:


> I remember those days of Charlotte wakeing from a "non-nap" and making us all miserable! Oh those toddler routines. But I am conviced that time with daddy and French fries is the cure! (Daddy always seems like more of a treat. At least in our house anyway ). I hope you stared feeling better soon!


I was sure she'd sleep longer, given her lack of naps that day. I was really looking forward to just shutting my eyes in the car for a bit. But, nope. The Daddy and French fry time worked out in this instance. She doesn't always think Daddy's a treat, though - she is a big-time Mommy's girl, still. Eventually, I'll feel better...



SimplyGoofy said:


> That's too bad that you still felt crummy!  It's always tough to feel tough on vacation! I'm glad you and Izzy got some much needed sleep.


I was so happy to get into that bed and pass out that night.  I hate being sick on vacation. 



SimplyGoofy said:


> The bar Dug went to looks really fun - especially those tasty looking nachos! YUM!


He really loved it there and said the nachos were delicious. I'm sure we'll spend some time there next time with family - seems like a great place to hang out in the late evening.



hokieinpa said:


> I'm sorry you ended the night feeling so awful. It's not fun being sick in general but sick on vacation is especially hard. It seems like you and Izzy got the rest you needed that night, hopefully!


Being sick on vacation is the worst. You can't just sit at home on the couch all day. Well, you could, but you'd miss out on so much. We did get some good rest, though.



hokieinpa said:


> I love the picture you painted with Dug's night at the bar. It sounds especially nice when we're still stuck in winter here!


I know, wouldn't you just love to be there tonight?  He really enjoyed that time.



TheMaxRebo said:


> the canoe ride looks pretty nice - other than the worker who got annoyed at your question. To be fair though, how dare you not know how this thing you have never done before works!


I know, right?!  It was just weird vibes coming off the folks working there. Like maybe they were supposed to have us get off, but didn't want to make us, so said it was okay, but it wasn't _really_ okay? 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad Izzy got her boat ride in - she looks very happy, especially in that first we-sie.


She loved the boat ride! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummer about the stomach bug though - must have just been annoying to be in paradise and not able to fully enjoy it. Hope things got better though.


Eventually, things get better. But I hated having to worry about where bathrooms were and if I should eat anything. Not to mention we had a lot of dining plans for this trip that I'd been looking forward to for a long time and I hated missing out on them. Kua Aina, for instance - I really had wanted a burger, but there was no way that was going to sit well with my stomach the way I was doing that night. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> With all the travel you have been doing I am picturing a drawer with about 50 deodorants in it that you have bought for Dug over the years - kept as reminders of the trips


Thankfully, he hasn't done this every time.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Sounds like a nice time Dug had and while I can understand him being happy and in the moment, part of me thought it was kinda dense of him to post about his "special moment" while you were up in the room feeling sick.


Eh, it didn't bother me. I see your point, but I know he posted it especially for his dad, as that's one of his dad's favorite songs/artists. 



schmass said:


> Wow, I can't believe you got such a great airfare to Hawaii AGAIN! That is amazing. That should be fun to go with so many other people, as well.


I can't believe it either. I never expected to be taking one trip to Hawaii at this point in my life...not to mention two!  Yeah, there's going to be 15 people, I believe.  And we are all staying at Aulani for the last four nights.  (Turtle Bay for the first part).



schmass said:


> Your canoe ride at the PCC looked like fun - glad Izzy got her boat ride!


It was a really pleasant ride. Similar to riding the Friendship Boats across World Showcase, but a bit more cozy.



schmass said:


> I feel so bad that you were still feeling so sick at this point during the trip - I'm hoping your next update has you waking up and feeling great.


I wish I could say that is what is coming...



Leshaface said:


> That lady looks pleased about the photobombing she's doing!


I love that look on her face. It just cracks me up. 



Leshaface said:


> That's a better shot


Thanks! 



Leshaface said:


> How cool is that? It's always neat when you're traveling and meet people from your neck of the woods.


It's amazing what a small world it is at times. You can travel far away and still be next to someone from home.



Leshaface said:


> Oh my gosh, it sounds like you have lots of tummy troubles. Is this an all the time thing, even at home?


Thankfully, not an all the time thing. I just ended up catching this a couple days before our trip. I was hoping it would be short-lived and I'd be fine by the time we travelled, but it just wouldn't go away. And it was tough, because I'd be fine if I just didn't eat anything. But, eventually, I'd be like, "Hmmm, I seem to feel better now and I'm hungry, so I should eat." And then I'd be back at square one again. Just couldn't shake it. 



Leshaface said:


> Yep, we're starting to teach him in our church parking lot to look both ways and see if any cars are coming.


Same here, but her tumbling class parking lot. 



Leshaface said:


> He is the guy to trust!


He knows his grub! 



Leshaface said:


> Wonderful!


If ever there was a time for a toddler drop, this was it. 



Leshaface said:


> Sorry for laughing but REALLY! Dug and DH must be brothers.


I think they have a few traits in common... 



Leshaface said:


> Aw love that song


Great song. Dug loves it too (as does his dad).



Imagineer5 said:


> Awww poor Izzy, might have been disoriented waking up like that.


I'm sure she was. Time change, location change, schedule turned upside-down. Yeah, not the easiest to settle down with those factors involved.



Imagineer5 said:


> I hope you start to feel better, ugh! Did you not have anything for dinner??


Nope, nothing for dinner. I just didn't feel that anything was going to sit well with me that night. I didn't eat very much at all for the first part of this trip. It was tough remembering that the others still needed to eat, as I often had no appetite.



Imagineer5 said:


> Sounds like a nice evening for Dug listening to the music in paradise!


It really was! One of his best experiences of the trip, I think. I'm glad he got that, as he missed so much of the time at Aulani with his retreat.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh oh. I don't like where this is headed.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Never mind. I LOVE where this is headed!






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, darn. Now I feel bad. I do remember the fries being small, but not much else about them. And I usually remove the rabbit food from my burgers.


Oh, don't feel bad. I just heard Dug the other day telling his parents about how amazing the burgers are there!  I guess he should have followed your rabbit food removal method. And the fries don't look so bad to me, but .



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I can't imagine why!


So exhausted....



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looking forward to Pearl Harbor.


Thanks. It was a really interesting place, even for someone like me who has never been much of a history buff.



MEK said:


> Well, there's a shock! Whenever there's a hamburger involved Mark gets the bat signal.


But of course! 





MEK said:


> I'm sorry you still weren't feeling well in your last updates. I hope you wake up refreshed and ready to go.


I guess I wake up doing okay. I think. Since I hadn't eaten for so long. We'll see when I get to that update (that's my memory for ya! )



MEK said:


> I love the pictures from the canoe ride. Were you just supposed to ride it one way?


Well, the sign said they have round-trip and one-way rides, so I don't think that was an issue. I just don't know if they had wanted us to get off and get back in line to go back? But when we asked, they said to stay on. But just treated us weird. We were the only ones who stayed on. And they had taken our stroller off and had to put it back on. Maybe that annoyed them? 



MEK said:


> Glad Izzy had no trouble falling asleep,


Thank goodness!



MEK said:


> Looking forward to Pearl Harbor, too!


Thanks, it was a good way to spend the morning!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> Eh, it didn't bother me. I see your point, but I know he posted it especially for his dad, as that's one of his dad's favorite songs/artists.



well now I feel like a jerk for ruining that nice moment


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> well now I feel like a jerk for ruining that nice moment


Ha, no worries at all.  How would you have known that? And, besides, Dug does have a bit of a track record for being dense at times on our trips.


----------



## Dugette

*Pearl Harbor – Part 1*
*
Our alarm went off bright and early this morning at 5:15am.  As terrible as that sounds, it didn’t feel so bad, given that it was 9:15am at home and we weren’t exactly fully adjusted to the new time.  We were up so early because this was our day to see Pearl Harbor and the earlier, the better. We had reserved our boat rides out to the Arizona Memorial in advance via the website, but we still wanted to beat the crowds touring the museums and grounds. We actually reserved two separate ticket times and planned to alternate – one of us at Pearl Harbor and the other across the street at the Aloha Stadium Swap Meet with Izzy. We did this for a few reasons. Partially because it is challenging to bring a toddler to the Arizona Memorial, due to a mandatory movie with a somber tone and very tight restrictions on bags (i.e.  – no diaper bag, just carry one diaper and a few wipes in a ziplock, etc.)  The other reason we decided to split was just so we would both be able to really take in what we were seeing at Pearl Harbor. Based on past experience, I tend to barely see anything in museums if I’m also supervising Izzy. Plus, the Swap Meet was a recommended activity, so bonus! 

Oh, when I woke up, I saw a fantastic weather forecast for the rest of the trip. Sunny, warm temps, blue skies!  (I don't think the forecast ended up being entirely accurate, but not too bad. We had pretty good weather).

We had breakfast in our room this day. Check out my breakfast of champions:





Yes, that it indeed a leftover malasada and a Diet Dr. Pepper.  Izzy’s breakfast won in the nutrition department, as her malasada was accompanied by yogurt melts, a fruit and veggie pouch, and milk (yes, we brought that plate along):





Ah, vacation breakfast! (Notice that I decided to brave eating a bit of food, but I wasn’t about to chance stomach upset for anything less than delicious ).

We were rushing around getting everything ready to go (we’d be out the whole day), so I forgot to remind Dug about bringing a couple things for later: his sandals and his fleece jacket. Sandals for our stop at a beach and fleece for an overlook known for being windy and chilly. Oops, sorry Dug!  I already had those things packed up for me and Izzy.

Once we had everything ready, Dug was in charge of getting himself and Izzy and our stuff/stroller to the front door of the resort while I took the small cooler of cold water/pop and went to get the car from the parking garage. We were trying to save some time, since Dug’s back problems tend to make him walk pretty slow at times.  And I can get down to the car pretty quick.  Off I went, on the elevator with the mirrored back, selfies required:





I picked up Dug and Izzy at the front door (and tried not to confuse the CMs that were ready to welcome new guests) and we headed across the island. We had wisely planned this on a Sunday, so we were able to avoid rush hour traffic.  In fact, we actually managed to make it there earlier than planned, despite leaving a bit later than we’d hoped.

While we drove, we decided that I would take the first shift at Pearl Harbor and Dug and Izzy would start at the Swap Meet. I got out at Pearl Harbor and they took the car over to Aloha Stadium (we had just passed it up the street). Here’s my view walking into the grounds:





I picked up both of our tickets from the booth without issue. Well, other than the person working there thinking it was strange that we had two different times.  Then I headed over to the first museum, as I had some time to see them before the boat to the memorial:





I really liked being able to go at my own pace in the museums without wrangling a toddler or trying to keep track of Dug. I was able to stop and read things or skip by things as I pleased. I found some of the reading very interesting:









Not sure how much you can actually make out of those, but there you go.  In general, I liked that the museums had not only battle-type information, but also personal stories about the people who lived through it (or didn’t). I am not a big history buff at all, but the more emotional displays really connected with me.

Meanwhile, Dug was here:









He found a pair of sunglasses that are made to fit over regular glasses. He got those to use throughout the trip. And he also found a hat to wear:









While he shopped, I was finishing up at the museums. I had started watching part of an interesting short movie in one of them, but had to leave in order to get in line for my boat ride. I actually did end up in line 5 minutes early, as it was 8:00am and I was supposed to be there at 8:05am for the 8:15am ticket. I passed the time by making up some notes in my phone about our trip so far. 

There was no real organization to this wait. There was a rope and just people randomly gathered in the area around it, hanging out. Nobody was even checking for tickets or times on tickets.  I just tried to stay near the rope to get in towards the front.

I was trying to mind my own business, but I couldn’t help but overhear some of the appalling things that the family next to me said. I think it was parents and a couple of teenage boys and maybe a girl (I didn’t look closely). One of the boys said, in reference to the movie we were waiting to see (a very interesting, but solemn movie about the attacks), that he was “going to die of boredness.” How completely inappropriate to say that about a movie that only exists because of people who died in bravery.  I can’t believe the parents didn’t say anything to him about respecting the fact that they were at a memorial.  On top of that, another family member said, “There’s still dead people on the Arizona.” Okay, so that’s true, but it was followed by a response of, “What’s the Arizona?”  That was answered with, “The boat we’re going to see!” I admit that I am not into history at all, but seriously?  At least do a teeny tiny bit of research on the memorial site that you are visiting. I mean, there’s museums and exhibits everywhere – just glance at one, maybe? 

Thankfully, we were finally able to enter the theater. I grabbed a seat for the movie, trying to strategically guess where it would let out, so that I could stay near the front. I did so-so, but it worked out fine. The movie was very captivating and emotional (and educational). I did hear some parents trying to quiet a toddler at one point and I was glad that Izzy was with Dug. 

After the movie, we exited the theater and boarded the boat that would take us out to the memorial site. I rode on the left and enjoyed the scenery.  The memorial was built right over the remains of the Arizona and was very well done. I knew from other reports that I would not be allowed to stop and take pictures on the way in (they want people to move along and take pics on the way out), so I just snapped one from my spot on the boat as we pulled up:





Then I got off the boat and made my way inside:





It was really interesting to peer into the water off the sides of the memorial. I knew that there was still oil leaking from the ship below, even after all these years, but it was really creepy to see it right there and know what was below you and what had happened in this place. Some photos (where I was gripping my phone for dear life as I held it out over the water, by the way  - I suspect the Arizona may be covered in cameras and phones...):

























This was at the far end of the memorial. A tribute to those who went down with the Arizona  :





As I skimmed through the names, I happened to notice that someone shared a not-terribly-common last name with Dug’s Papa (his mom’s dad). I sent Dug a picture of that. When he went to the memorial later, he also noticed another person with the same last name on the bench part of the memorial. Made us wonder if they were any relation.

The bench was for those that survived, but chose to be with their fellow soldiers when they died later:





More things to see just below the water:









As I wandered around, I noticed this employee with a group gathered around and stopped to listen:





He was telling really interesting stories about the memorial. I actually have video of one part that was really intriguing (about raising money to build the memorial), but Photobucket is giving me a hard time when I try to upload it, so we’ll see if I can figure that out by the next update.

Up next: More Pearl Harbor.*


----------



## MEK

I would love to visit Pearl Harbor.  I have heard wonderful things about it - how somber the movie is and what an amazing piece of living history it is.  I find it absolutely fascinating that oil still leaks from the Arizona.  That's crazy.  Those pictures are so cool.  

So did they teenager die of bordomeness????  I sure hope so.    I do think that people who are absolutely clueless about a historical site or memorial should just stay quiet.  You are absolutely right - why wouldn't you read about what you are going to see?  I also find that most people's attention span for such sites are nil.  Yet - the quality of the movies and the exhibits continue to improve and improve to really capture one's attention.  

Honestly - I don't care if I ever get to Hawaii.  It's on the bucket list, but not super high.  But I would love to see Pearl Harbor because of the magnitude of that experience.


----------



## schmass

I think you are very smart with the way you and Dug arranged things so you could each visit Pearl Harbor solo.  I'm sure that you each got so much more out of it, than if Izzy had been with you.  She was probably happier at the swap meet, as well!

That is too bad about the family that you overheard.  People are shocking sometimes.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*"Yes, that it indeed a leftover malasada and a Diet Dr. Pepper. " ... well, at least it was DIET Dr. Pepper, to keep it healthy    Like you said though, vacation calories are definitely not the same*

*Totally agree with you about trying to enjoy a museum and the challenges a toddler provides.  Several memories of chasing Peter and Olivia up and down ramps, through corridors, etc. at the gem and mineral area of the American Museum of Natural History - I think it was a great idea to split up the time at the memorial.*

*I guess at least it is good that those other people were making time to visit the memorial and hopefully they have a greater appreciation for those that lost their lives after experiencing it.  reminds me of the people that show up at Disney World and don't realize there are 4 theme parks ... nor that none of them contain Harry Potter land*

*Thanks for sharing your experience and the photos *


----------



## cindianne320

Catching up. 

I really loved going to Pearl Harbor. It was SO emotional. I am glad you got to go alone and really take it all in.

Can't wait to hear more about your and Izzy's adventures at Aulani!


----------



## Dugette

MEK said:


> I would love to visit Pearl Harbor. I have heard wonderful things about it - how somber the movie is and what an amazing piece of living history it is. I find it absolutely fascinating that oil still leaks from the Arizona. That's crazy. Those pictures are so cool.


It really is a fascinating destination. Very well done and a moving tribute to all those involved and affected by the attacks.



MEK said:


> So did they teenager die of bordomeness???? I sure hope so.  I do think that people who are absolutely clueless about a historical site or memorial should just stay quiet. You are absolutely right - why wouldn't you read about what you are going to see? I also find that most people's attention span for such sites are nil. Yet - the quality of the movies and the exhibits continue to improve and improve to really capture one's attention.


Hopefully the movie made him re-think his situation. Maybe that is why they make it mandatory - to keep people from standing on the memorial and saying potentially offensive things.



MEK said:


> Honestly - I don't care if I ever get to Hawaii. It's on the bucket list, but not super high. But I would love to see Pearl Harbor because of the magnitude of that experience.


Keep it on the bucket list! Pearl Harbor is a worthy destination, but the island itself is beautiful and worth seeing.



schmass said:


> I think you are very smart with the way you and Dug arranged things so you could each visit Pearl Harbor solo. I'm sure that you each got so much more out of it, than if Izzy had been with you. She was probably happier at the swap meet, as well!


It worked out really well for us. I was so glad to have that opportunity to actually read through things and study the exhibits, rather than running through them in pursuit of a toddler.



schmass said:


> That is too bad about the family that you overheard. People are shocking sometimes.


I just can't believe they were about to see a movie about a horrible event in history, then visit the site of the event, but had no idea of what they were doing.  Hopefully the movie got them to behave better once they got to the site.



TheMaxRebo said:


> "Yes, that it indeed a leftover malasada and a Diet Dr. Pepper. " ... well, at least it was DIET Dr. Pepper, to keep it healthy  Like you said though, vacation calories are definitely not the same


Absolutely - I mean, it was like 150 calories less in beverage that could be consumed in malasada!  Yeah, vacation diets are very different than at-home diets. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Totally agree with you about trying to enjoy a museum and the challenges a toddler provides. Several memories of chasing Peter and Olivia up and down ramps, through corridors, etc. at the gem and mineral area of the American Museum of Natural History - I think it was a great idea to split up the time at the memorial.


Strangely, I remember a similar experience in that same museum - chasing Izzy around the hall full of animal displays. The Pearl Harbor experience was much better and that past experience was one of the reasons we made that decision.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I guess at least it is good that those other people were making time to visit the memorial and hopefully they have a greater appreciation for those that lost their lives after experiencing it.  reminds me of the people that show up at Disney World and don't realize there are 4 theme parks ... nor that none of them contain Harry Potter land


That is a good comparison! I certainly hope that family had a better understanding of the events that had happened there after visiting.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience and the photos


You are welcome!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> Catching up.
> 
> I really loved going to Pearl Harbor. It was SO emotional. I am glad you got to go alone and really take it all in.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more about your and Izzy's adventures at Aulani!


Glad you're here! I see you have a baby boy now, congrats!  Also, awesome that you are taking an Alaskan cruise next year! I would love to do that!

I agree - Pearl Harbor was very emotional. They did a really good job of capturing the stories of those who were there.

I can't wait to share more Aulani adventures!


----------



## hokieinpa

What a special day! I think it's a great idea that you and Dug split up. It's impossible to truly take in almost anything while keeping a toddler content/quiet/out of trouble but for such a somber memorial, it would have been especially difficult. I'm glad you were able to enjoy the museum, take your time with the exhibits, and experience the memorial.

I would have been fuming listening to that family! How inappropriate on all fronts! 

I was a history major and a history teacher before staying at home with the boys so seeing Pearl Harbor is high on my bucket list. I'm really enjoying reading about your time there!


----------



## jwwi

Pearl Harbor is a very moving Memorial.  It is beautifully presented, and is a very somber place.  How nice that you were able to take the time to explore it at your own pace.  Izzy is adorable, I love the picture of her with her breakfast, so sweet.


----------



## Dugette

hokieinpa said:


> What a special day! I think it's a great idea that you and Dug split up. It's impossible to truly take in almost anything while keeping a toddler content/quiet/out of trouble but for such a somber memorial, it would have been especially difficult. I'm glad you were able to enjoy the museum, take your time with the exhibits, and experience the memorial.


I'm really glad we did the split up on this. I would have hardly been able to appreciate anything if I was worried about keeping her quiet and content the whole time. Especially while at the memorial itself, but the museums too. This worked out really well for us.



hokieinpa said:


> I would have been fuming listening to that family! How inappropriate on all fronts!


I just couldn't believe that 1.)The kid had no clue and 2.)The parents either didn't have much of a clue or didn't care to educate him. I mean, I think he was an older teen - he probably should have studied Pearl Harbor in school by now and, even if not, his parents should have informed him of the nature of this site and not just let it slide that he was loudly talking in a crowd about how the memorial was going to kill him.  I mean, even if you don't know the history or details, at least understand that this is a gravesite and there are people here than want to mourn those losses. 



hokieinpa said:


> I was a history major and a history teacher before staying at home with the boys so seeing Pearl Harbor is high on my bucket list. I'm really enjoying reading about your time there!


Oh, I didn't know that you taught history! I don't doubt that it's on your bucket list. Glad you are enjoying the report - if you haven't seen it already, Captain_Oblivious has a very nice write-up about his visit in his Aulani TR.



jwwi said:


> Pearl Harbor is a very moving Memorial. It is beautifully presented, and is a very somber place. How nice that you were able to take the time to explore it at your own pace.


It was a really moving place to visit. Even for me, as someone who never really got into history in school, it was fascinating. I could have spent a lot longer there, as there was just so much to see and learn.



jwwi said:


> Izzy is adorable,


Aw, thanks! 



jwwi said:


> I love the picture of her with her breakfast, so sweet.


Her or the malasada?  Haha - thank you!


----------



## Dugette

*Pearl Harbor – Part 2*

*Okay, I managed to upload that video I mentioned in the last update.  About two minutes long, talking about raising the money to build the memorial we were visiting:*

*

(click to watch)*

*If you’d like the Cliff Notes on the video: 



Spoiler: Click Here



Elvis funded about 10% out of his pocket.


*

*While I was listening to that, Dug was heading out of this place:*

*

*

*And I was heading out of here, catching the last whiff of oil smell:*

*

*

*

*

*As you can can see, I was on the left side of the boat again. I had followed the advice I gleaned from these boards and sat on the very back bench. This would allow me some nice photos as we made our way back to the visitor center. A few other people caught on and sat in back too, cameras ready.*

*Ready to go (that is the USS Missouri on the right):*

*

*

*And looking back as we cruised:*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*A few other views:*

*

*

*

*

*That one was the USS Bowfin submarine, which you’ll see a bit more later.*

*Another shuttle boat (I think someone in there is taking a picture of us too!):*

*

*

*Soon, we were docking and disembarking.*

*I had a little bit of time to check out some of the outdoor exhibits before heading to the front to meet up with Dug. Here’s what I saw:*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*The memorial was right in the center (way back) of that last picture, by the way.*

*That was all I had time for prior to making my way up front to wait for Dug. I snapped a shot of the sign on my way out:*

*

*

*I was going to just wait by the curb, but then noticed a drop off area over to the side of the parking lot, so went over there to wait on a bench. View from that area:*

*

*

*Dug and Izzy soon arrived from the Swap Meet. In addition to the shades and hat, he had found a few Hawaiian shirts and grabbed a coffee and blueberry roll, of which he saved half for me. *

*While I was waiting, I had decided that I would prefer to spend my Izzy caregiver time walking her around the outdoor exhibits of Pearl Harbor (in her stroller) vs. the swap meet. The swap meet sounded neat, but there were a lot of exhibits on the Pearl Harbor grounds that I hadn’t gotten to and it seemed like a perfectly good place to push a stroller around. It was outside, so I wasn’t worried about taking her into a quiet museum or anything. So, Dug headed in while I drove off in search of a parking spot.*

*He also took a picture of the sign (and more):*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*I’d passed off Dug’s ticket to him and he had to get in line for the boat pretty much right away:*

*

*

*I was way up by the front when I was there. *

*I managed to find a parking spot in the second lot down (the main one was full). It actually was just a short walk over, so not too bad. Before we headed in, Izzy and I shared that blueberry roll. It was tasty! I had some pop (don’t worry, Phil – it was Diet again!) and Izzy had some milk. *

*After snacking, I pulled out her stroller and made sure it had nothing on/in it. Though I did leave the stuff in the little storage area on the parent console (including a small sunscreen spray, which we used during our visit). Nobody ever cares to look at that compartment, even at WDW security. I only brought in milk, pop, my wallet, and the stroller itself. I don’t have "diaper" in my notes, so maybe I just left the diaper kit in the car in case we needed to come back and get it? I don’t recall. I may well have changed her in the car before going in. That’s probably what I did. Let’s go with that. *

*On the way in, I did see another family with a stroller, but theirs had a large, clear bag stuffed with baby accessories below. They were fine to go in, even with that (they had a LOT of stuff). I had zero issues getting in with my minimalist setup.*

*On the way in, I decided to document Izzy’s visit:*

*

*

*Another family asked if they could take our picture for us and and I could take theirs. Sure, why not?  Well, I guess I should have checked what they got for me, because this was it:*

*

*

*Ha, nice!  I’m fairly certain that I did get a nice picture for them. No big deal, though – it’s just the sign.*

*Once Izzy and I were in the grounds, we turned to the right to explore the area I hadn’t yet made it to:*

*

*

*So much still to see:*

*

*

*Up next: Even more Pearl Harbor. And playing with periscopes and other wartime equipment.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

You got some great pictures looking back on the boat ride back - great tip that you got for that one 

Points to Dug for saving half the muffin for you!

wow - does seem like a lot to see and the weather looks perfect!  Plus, Dug already picked up the Hawaiian shirts so no need to go back to the market 

In the family's defense, the picture they did take is on an angle ... so, you know, artistic


----------



## hokieinpa

Great pictures of the memorial again, especially on the boat ride back.

The outdoor exhibits look really interesting - excited to read more about that.

Wonderful shot of you and Izzy, by the way! How does that even happen??


----------



## MEK

Nice that you knew just where to sit on the boat!  

Thanks for posting that video.  Cool story about Elvis, but did that lady in front of you have her shirt on backwards?    I think SO!  

Great idea to take Izzy around the outside sights.  It looks like a lovely area.  Too bad for the epic fail on your picture together.    Too funny!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I'm really glad you both got to see Pearl Harbor.  Such an important part of our history, and the museum is so well done there.  

I was  at the "family photo" the other folks took of you.  And here I am making fun of the shots we get--at least we were in the picture!


----------



## Jackiemarie21

How interesting!  DH and I are both into History (he is a social studies teacher). And love sights like that.  It would be Torture to take charlotte with us as one of us would totally miss out!  Your plan of spilting up is great.

It's too bad about that other family.  Those kids were seeing something very important to our nations past and something many people can only dream of seeing.  If I were there parents, I would have snapped them back to reality quickly!  Honestly some people have no respect!

Overall, looks like a pretty nice visit.


----------



## Imagineer5

Really nice visit and what a perfect idea to split up with Izzy so you can both take it all in and enjoy the museum, movie and trip to the memorial without worrying about how she is doing and behaving.  Nice that Dug was able to visit the swap thing, too.  Looks like a gorgeous day! The convo you overheard was awful! (though I could see having a similar convo with Aria now, at 3...but that is different than with a teenager ha. Esp the part about What's the Arizona?!). 

That family photo pic is hilarious!


----------



## Lauren in NC

What a great idea to switch off for Pearl Harbor!  Totally going to steal that idea for you if we ever make it there!


----------



## SimplyGoofy

It sounds like you had a wonderful time visiting Pearl Harbor!  I think it was a great idea for you and Dug to be able to view the USS Arizona without having to wrangle a toddler.

What a bummer about the rude family.  Some people are just idiots.

I would be right there with you on staying where you were and exploring the rest of Pearl Harbor.  Great choice!


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

So, I have been in lurking mode on TRs lately, but love reading your updates and today am all caught up! I have some random comments. Please excuse my slowness and lack of quotes. Had trouble with the quoting for some reason, but wanted to say hi!


SO excited about your new trip to Hawaii! I saw that amazing deal on flights from MSP to HNL also, but knew it was not the right time for us to return. Glad you took advantage of the deal!  I love your spontaneity in travel planning – to decide the same day as you buy the flights is exciting. Love your plans for a split stay with the end at Aulani. And I think if it is just your family there in a studio, that’s just fine. You’ll have a blast and have some special time just for you three there.

Fun that you ran into MN people on the boat. I love Small World stuff like that.

Boo to the stomach bug on vacation! That’s happened on our last 2 WDW trips. Guess we better not go back… Ha! Kidding, of course.

Not liking to hear you have extended family hurling insults at Aulani and wanting to avoid staying there.  Strange situation… I have some family members who “don’t get it” regarding Disney, too. Please make sure to get a few days there for you guys, especially with it being cheaper than the Turtle Bay place. It would be crazy not to! It's such a bargain after all. You do seem to get very good deals staying there. Good job!

Your photos of the Polynesian Cultural Center make me really want to head there someday. So pretty.

Jealous about the visit to Kua‘Aina Burger. My sister raved about it when she lived on Oahu, and I too read about it in Captain Oblivious’s trip report and was certain we would got there. Sadly, we never made it. More reason to go back. So sad for you that you were too sick to take part. So sad to be sick in Hawaii…

Okay, we also missed the ‘Olelo Room and I LOVE that version of Over the Rainbow/Wonderful World, so you are really starting to make me wish I had just booked those bargain flights the day I saw them and then “surprised” my [more sensible & self-controlled about vacations] husband with a return trip to Hawaii (about 5 years ahead of our (really his ) earliest possible intentions). Oh, well.

I agree that the personal stories component of the Pearl Harbor museums is wonderful. I loved that. So sad, but such a powerful and important part of the history.

You should frame that family photo of you and Izzy! Crazy. Never know what you will get when people take a picture, but I have never seen that happen. Normally just a freakish amount of foreground and tiny people.

Keep up the great reporting! Excited for more...


----------



## schmass

You got some great pictures from the boat!

That is too funny about the picture that the other family took for you and Izzy!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> You got some great pictures looking back on the boat ride back - great tip that you got for that one


I was so glad I was "in the know" on that one!  You could tell most people had no clue, but there were a couple others that sat in back and you could tell that they probably had gotten the same tip (cameras ready).



TheMaxRebo said:


> Points to Dug for saving half the muffin for you!


Yes, lots of points! It was unexpected and delicious!



TheMaxRebo said:


> wow - does seem like a lot to see and the weather looks perfect! Plus, Dug already picked up the Hawaiian shirts so no need to go back to the market


I was surprised how much outdoor display area there was. Really glad I made the spontaneous plan change to stay there. I'm not much of a shopper anyway, so it worked out well that Dug was the one who got to go shopping (since he actually wanted some things and all).



TheMaxRebo said:


> In the family's defense, the picture they did take is on an angle ... so, you know, artistic





TheMaxRebo said:


>


Nice! I like the fancy smilie! So much better than this one: 



hokieinpa said:


> Great pictures of the memorial again, especially on the boat ride back.


Thanks! I have like 30 pictures from that angle. 



hokieinpa said:


> The outdoor exhibits look really interesting - excited to read more about that.


More to come. It was really a pleasant way to spend that time.



hokieinpa said:


> Wonderful shot of you and Izzy, by the way! How does that even happen??


I guess they are unfamiliar with iPhones?  I was so confused when I went through my pictures after the fact and couldn't find a shot of me and Izzy - then I realized that was it! 



MEK said:


> Nice that you knew just where to sit on the boat!


I'm trying to remember where I got that tip. I want to say it was Mark's TR, maybe? If so, thanks! 



MEK said:


> Thanks for posting that video. Cool story about Elvis, but did that lady in front of you have her shirt on backwards?  I think SO!


I don't know, but that reminds me that I was going to put in a disclaimer that the video isn't too pleasant to look at, but it's the audio that counts. 



MEK said:


> Great idea to take Izzy around the outside sights. It looks like a lovely area. Too bad for the epic fail on your picture together.  Too funny!


It was a really nice outdoor space to explore. But, yeah, that picture.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm really glad you both got to see Pearl Harbor. Such an important part of our history, and the museum is so well done there.


Really glad we went there. And I'm not a big museum person, but I really enjoyed it - they did a great job of capturing all the different aspects of the event.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was  at the "family photo" the other folks took of you. And here I am making fun of the shots we get--at least we were in the picture!


I thought of you when posting that one.  I can't believe they didn't realize that they botched that.



Jackiemarie21 said:


> How interesting! DH and I are both into History (he is a social studies teacher). And love sights like that. It would be Torture to take charlotte with us as one of us would totally miss out! Your plan of spilting up is great.


I'm really glad we split up on this. Too distracting to manage a toddler and try to be respectful at the exhibits. Worked out perfect for us! It's not like you're chatting with each other in the Memorial anyway.  (yes, an excuse to use an uncommon smilie!!)



Jackiemarie21 said:


> It's too bad about that other family. Those kids were seeing something very important to our nations past and something many people can only dream of seeing. If I were there parents, I would have snapped them back to reality quickly! Honestly some people have no respect!


I agree. I was just stunned that the parents didn't say anything about being respectful. I'm guessing they didn't know what they were doing there either. 



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Overall, looks like a pretty nice visit.


It was!



Imagineer5 said:


> Really nice visit and what a perfect idea to split up with Izzy so you can both take it all in and enjoy the museum, movie and trip to the memorial without worrying about how she is doing and behaving. Nice that Dug was able to visit the swap thing, too. Looks like a gorgeous day!


It all worked out really well. So glad we did it this way. As you know, it's a great feeling to not have to worry about what your kid is doing for a bit. Made it much easier to actually learn things at the museums. And, yes, it was a very nice day. Most of the trip was gorgeous weather! 



Imagineer5 said:


> The convo you overheard was awful! (though I could see having a similar convo with Aria now, at 3...but that is different than with a teenager ha. Esp the part about What's the Arizona?!).


Exactly! 3 is totally understandable. But at their age?! I just couldn't believe that they were being so loud about not knowing what they were seeing. I mean, it's kinda like being in a cemetery with funeral-goers around and yelling, "This place is so boring I'm going to die! What? There's dead people? Where? Here?  I thought I was just seeing a famous place!"



Imagineer5 said:


> That family photo pic is hilarious!


I can't believe they did that.


----------



## Dugette

Lauren in NC said:


> What a great idea to switch off for Pearl Harbor!  Totally going to steal that idea for you if we ever make it there!


Steal away!  Worked great for us, plus we got to knock off two tourist-recommended items at once! 



SimplyGoofy said:


> It sounds like you had a wonderful time visiting Pearl Harbor! I think it was a great idea for you and Dug to be able to view the USS Arizona without having to wrangle a toddler.


Worked out really well to do it that way. I'm fairly certain I would have had a very different experience managing Izzy at the Memorial.



SimplyGoofy said:


> What a bummer about the rude family. Some people are just idiots.


I was just blown away that they were right there, about to visit the memorial and so clueless about the gravity of the situation.



SimplyGoofy said:


> I would be right there with you on staying where you were and exploring the rest of Pearl Harbor. Great choice!


Glad we stayed. There was a lot more to see than I had anticipated. Plus, it was much more toddler friendly. 



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> So, I have been in lurking mode on TRs lately, but love reading your updates and today am all caught up! I have some random comments. Please excuse my slowness and lack of quotes. Had trouble with the quoting for some reason, but wanted to say hi!


No worries, I'm glad you said hi! I've been way behind lately too. Got all distracted with work being busy, real life stuff to do, and planning our May trip!



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> SO excited about your new trip to Hawaii! I saw that amazing deal on flights from MSP to HNL also, but knew it was not the right time for us to return. Glad you took advantage of the deal!  I love your spontaneity in travel planning – to decide the same day as you buy the flights is exciting. Love your plans for a split stay with the end at Aulani. And I think if it is just your family there in a studio, that’s just fine. You’ll have a blast and have some special time just for you three there.


For us, the right time to return is whenever the airfare is under $400/each!  I am not a very spontaneous shopper in general, but amazing deals are my weakness - especially for experiences, like this. We thought going back would be pretty far into the future, despite how much we wanted to return, so this was something we couldn't pass up. And the split stay is ON! 



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Fun that you ran into MN people on the boat. I love Small World stuff like that.


So crazy when that happens. I still think my most amazing one was on our Dec. 2010 trip - we walked into the MK at night and heard a familiar voice - friends from home! We spent a lot of time with them that trip, despite having no idea they'd be there! 



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Boo to the stomach bug on vacation! That’s happened on our last 2 WDW trips. Guess we better not go back… Ha! Kidding, of course.


Ugh, I hate being sick on vacation! I'd 1000% rather be sick at home. Missing work is much better than missing once in a lifetime experiences.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Not liking to hear you have extended family hurling insults at Aulani and wanting to avoid staying there.  Strange situation… I have some family members who “don’t get it” regarding Disney, too. Please make sure to get a few days there for you guys, especially with it being cheaper than the Turtle Bay place. It would be crazy not to! It's such a bargain after all. You do seem to get very good deals staying there. Good job!


It was such a strange situation. I cannot believe the weird turn things took and the things Dug's mom said, in particular. However, things turned around 180 degrees once Dug's sister got on board - we now have 15 people (!!!) staying at Aulani the last 4 nights.  I think willingly. 



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Your photos of the Polynesian Cultural Center make me really want to head there someday. So pretty.


It was a nice destination and really beautiful. We may go back next time.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Jealous about the visit to Kua‘Aina Burger. My sister raved about it when she lived on Oahu, and I too read about it in Captain Oblivious’s trip report and was certain we would got there. Sadly, we never made it. More reason to go back. So sad for you that you were too sick to take part. So sad to be sick in Hawaii…


I'm jealous too, as I didn't get to try it. I didn't eat anything for dinner.  Next time, maybe!



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Okay, we also missed the ‘Olelo Room and I LOVE that version of Over the Rainbow/Wonderful World, so you are really starting to make me wish I had just booked those bargain flights the day I saw them and then “surprised” my [more sensible & self-controlled about vacations] husband with a return trip to Hawaii (about 5 years ahead of our (really his ) earliest possible intentions). Oh, well.


You totally should have! His schedule might not have been 5 years off if he knew about those fares!  Hoping I get to relax down at the 'Olelo Room this time too. Dug really enjoyed it.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> I agree that the personal stories component of the Pearl Harbor museums is wonderful. I loved that. So sad, but such a powerful and important part of the history.


I really loved how the stories were very personal - and therefore, very powerful. You realized that people were just going about their everyday lives and then things changed forever.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> You should frame that family photo of you and Izzy! Crazy. Never know what you will get when people take a picture, but I have never seen that happen. Normally just a freakish amount of foreground and tiny people.


That was a pretty bad one. Thankfully, it wasn't a "must-have" picture for me.



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Keep up the great reporting! Excited for more...


Thanks! Hoping to get to more soon!



schmass said:


> You got some great pictures from the boat!


Thanks! It was fun to look back and see that view.



schmass said:


> That is too funny about the picture that the other family took for you and Izzy!


Someone needs to give them photography lessons, I guess.  I wonder what happens when they take a selfie?


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> Our alarm went off bright and early this morning at 5:15am.







Dugette said:


> due to a mandatory movie with a somber tone and very tight restrictions on bags (i.e. – no diaper bag, just carry one diaper and a few wipes in a ziplock, etc.)



Wow really?!



Dugette said:


> The other reason we decided to split was just so we would both be able to really take in what we were seeing at Pearl Harbor. Based on past experience, I tend to barely see anything in museums if I’m also supervising Izzy. Plus, the Swap Meet was a recommended activity, so bonus!



This is a very great idea!  A tip I need to remember in case we can get here.



Dugette said:


> Yes, that it indeed a leftover malasada and a Diet Dr. Pepper.



At first I thought that was a Coors Light can and thought, wow she's really gearing up for today! 



Dugette said:


> I really liked being able to go at my own pace in the museums without wrangling a toddler or trying to keep track of Dug.



You mean two toddlers yes?!



Dugette said:


> that he was “going to die of boredness.”



Ugh, cringe.  They have no idea.  I'm sure in 20 years, if they could look back at this moment they said that outloud, they would cringe too. 



Dugette said:


>






I would LOVE to visit Pearl Harbor one day!  Something DH and I would both enjoy thoroughly.


----------



## Dugette

Leshaface said:


>


Ha, we were lucky it was early in the trip, so the time change made it feel halfway decent.



Leshaface said:


> Wow really?!


They are really strict about what you bring to the memorial. Though, that family with a giant bag of stuff seemed to do okay, but I'm guessing they couldn't have brought it on the boat?  I had read a bunch of reviews about how diaper bags weren't allowed and such, so it just intimidated me to think of managing all of that with Izzy.



Leshaface said:


> This is a very great idea! A tip I need to remember in case we can get here.


I was so glad we split up and traded off. Worked great! I think having done that actually has made us more comfortable doing a lot of split/solo time late in the evenings on our upcoming WDW trip. Having that "parental time off" to just focus on what YOU want to is very liberating. 



Leshaface said:


> At first I thought that was a Coors Light can and thought, wow she's really gearing up for today!


 Nah, you wouldn't catch me with that (not a beer drinker here, sorry ).



Leshaface said:


> You mean two toddlers yes?!


I think you are on to something here... 



Leshaface said:


> Ugh, cringe. They have no idea. I'm sure in 20 years, if they could look back at this moment they said that outloud, they would cringe too.


Personally, I hope they felt that way by the time the movie ended. But who knows. I didn't notice them again.



Leshaface said:


>


Great composition, huh? 



Leshaface said:


> I would LOVE to visit Pearl Harbor one day! Something DH and I would both enjoy thoroughly.


If you end up making that anniversary trip to Hawaii, definitely make the time to visit. That said, we don't feel any need to go back again next time, but it's well worth at least one day.


----------



## Dugette

*Pearl Harbor – Part 3*
*
It was only 10:13am as Izzy and I made our way into the outdoor equipment display area. We’d accomplished a lot already that day! 

Izzy saw some things ahead that she thought we should go towards:





Also, you can see on that picture the extent of things I brought in with us. The diet coke, the milk (in thermos), and my wallet (for those that also follow my current WDW TR – this was how I accidentally left it while on the safari – just sitting on that console  ). 

Izzy was pointing at this:





The USS Bowfin submarine. It’s extra admission to board it, so we chose to just view it from the outside.  Still pretty neat to see. Izzy admired it:





We wandered a bit more and came across a playground…uh, I mean, periscope. Honestly, it was total toddler playground. Izzy loved this:





















I mean, ladders to climb, wheels to turn, buttons to push…what’s not to love?  Other toddlers came through while we were in there too. The only thing Izzy didn’t like was that I wouldn’t let her go up the down ladder (on the right). I didn’t want her blocking the other kids, as we were all going through the same way. She was a bit upset with me after that.  Here’s the ladders:









Meanwhile, Dug was on the boat headed for the AZ Memorial:

















While he enjoyed the views from the water, Izzy was working on her firing skills :









It was actually really hard to take those pics, because I didn’t want to be far from her, as that would have been a nasty fall on all that equipment.  It’s meant to be climbed on, but probably by people more steady than 2-year-olds. Izzy also had fun ordering me around. On and off the platforms and seats, over and over. I let her boss me around for awhile. I mean, I’d just had all that alone time, so why not? 

And back to Dug briefly (love how our pictures are interspersed by time taken):









Oh, hey, here’s where Izzy was ordering me to climb up on the platform with her:





And Dug made it here:

















This picture shows you where the memorial falls over the ship:





Up next: You guessed it, more Pearl Harbor. And more teenage shenanigans. *


----------



## Dugette

*Pearl Harbor – Part 4*
*
While Dug was at the Arizona Memorial, Izzy and I were relaxing in the shade here:





I hate to tell you that I encountered another group of teenagers that were being wildly inappropriate.  All I will say is: you see that missile? How do you suppose immature teen boys take pictures of their friends posed with it?   They were running around laughing hysterically doing this with many of the missiles along the walkways. With plenty of families and young kids around. I don’t know what was up with the visitors that day! 

Dug was in a much more subdued place:













I wandered over to the food area with Izzy and was surprised to see Pick a Pearl:





So, if Epcot/Japan doesn’t work out for you to pick your pearl, just come to Pearl Harbor instead. Not even a line! 

Meanwhile, Dug was still taking pictures that probably look mildly familiar from me having taken pictures in the same location:









I like that you can see how everyone in the background is peering down into the water in these viewing areas. Gives you a good idea of what it’s like to be there.

Back at the food area, I was getting Izzy some lunch. She loves hot dogs (pretty sure because Mickey sings about them on Disney Junior ), so I got her a very large one for $3:





It was extremely hot for quite awhile, so I held it until it cooled down enough for her to eat. I took a bite to check the temp and it was very tasty.  I parked Izzy in the shade (it was fairly hot out now) and she devoured the whole hot dog. And made me eat the bun. Because, toddlers. I have to admit that I was happy she ate something solid, as she was just addicted to food pouches on this trip, wanting them at every meal (just recently, she seems to have lost interest in them, though).

Dug was still at the memorial taking pictures:





















He also sat in the back of the boat upon departure, per my advice:

























I had a decent sense of when his boat would be returning and made my way over to the dock when I saw one approaching:





I was right – it was his. He was the last one off, so it took awhile to know for sure. At any rate, he was also fascinated by seeing his Papa’s (mom’s dad’s) last name on the wall and the bench, so he called up his Papa right there:





I don’t think Papa knew if they were any relation, but I guess he did serve in the war and was in Hawaii at some point (sorry, I don’t know all the details). So that was interesting and Dug got to thank him for his service, as it was just a couple days before Veteran's Day. It was a really nice phone call and Papa really appreciated hearing from us. He tried to talk to Izzy too, but she wasn’t feeling too chatty. She was getting tired.

After the call, Dug and I walked around the outdoor areas:





And Izzy fell asleep in the stroller. Naptime!

Here’s what Oahu looks like:





As we were walking around, I remember texting back and forth with @AprilRenee to help with her WDW plans. 

Dug still needed to see the museums, so I chose to just walk around with him, get out of the sun, and see some things again. The models of the ships were impressive:





Izzy was quite comfortable:





Such a good little museum-goer! 

Up next: Just a bit more Pearl Harbor and then conveyor belt sushi!*


----------



## MEK

Great updates.  I loved seeing the memorial pictures again (this time Doug's) and sharing in all of Izzy's fun - minus the "adorable" teenagers.   It's great that there was so much for you to do in the museum area while Doug was off exploring the memorial.  

Very cool that Dough saw Papa's name there.


----------



## Imagineer5

The areas you found with Izzy look really great - and it didn't seem like you were really waiting around too much which is nice.  A $3 hot dog is perfect for lunch - Aria loves them too! Interesting to hear izzy has recently stopping loving those pouches, I think that's about the time Aria did the same.  We have some applesauce ones but that is about all we buy now.  Not as convenient but we just carry other snacks and now she likes to get kids meals (or we share plates, depending on what we order) so it's not that bad.  Dug took some really nice photos as well!

The teenagers, ugh. I have never liked how kids act so differently when put with a group of other kids vs their families.  Even when I was a teenager I thought that was incredibly annoying (boys and girls, they do different things but still its this annoying group effect).  But I'm also one for solo or one-on-one time so I guess it was always foreign to me anyway.  But glad Izzy was young enough to not notice how crass they were being!

Perfect little stroller napper! hehe all these Disney trips really pays off on other trips too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cool update - definitely liked how you interspersed your pictures with Dug's so we can see what you got done and when while he was doing his tour.  Thanks also for posting the picture of the sign that shows the positioning of the memorial to the actual boat ... like, I knew it was "over" the boat but I wasn't sure exactly.

Sounds like you had fun with Izzy (or, perhaps should be worded she had fun with you) - and how nice of them to put a toddler play area out!  

Gotta love teenage boys - very annoying to see how much they were negatively impacting other guests at a pretty solemn/serious place.  I mean, I was a teenage boy at one point so I kinda get it - but there is a time and place


----------



## sager1969

Great updates!  Just think, her bossy skills will translate to management material one day.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> It’s extra admission to board it, so we chose to just view it from the outside.



We made the same decision, for the same reason. 



Dugette said:


> We wandered a bit more and came across a playground…uh, I mean, periscope.



That playground is awesome!  I wish I'd seen it.  Then I could have--uh, I mean, the kids could have hung out there for a while.



Dugette said:


> While he enjoyed the views from the water, Izzy was working on her firing skills :




Best.  Playground.  Ever.



Dugette said:


> How do you suppose immature teen boys take pictures of their friends posed with it?



Good to see all of our visitors continuing to show the proper respect at a memorial.


----------



## hokieinpa

It seems like you and Izzy had a fun afternoon! Glad she found a place to explore.

Dug's pictures of the memorial are great as well.

Teenage boys. I have no idea what happens when they get together. Why would that be appropriate in public, at a somber memorial, in front of young children...any and all of the above. 

And now I'm intrigued by the conveyor belt sushi...


----------



## Jennifer48

With the exception of the heathens during your visit, sounds like you had a great split experience at Pearl Harbor!


----------



## alohamom

Oh that pic with Izzy and the gun is priceless! I almost spit out my cup of tea-she is so cute and you are tooo funny having her sit there!


----------



## DisneyParkLover

I stumbled across this trip report and now am binge reading to try to catch up! Loving it so far!

Izzy was so well behaved for your flights! How long was the total flying time? I'm impressed that between toys and movies she was happy for that long. I struggle to keep Luke happy through church! 

I just read the part about the hot dog song in your report. So when you said you had been there in response to my trip report you weren't kidding!!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> We wandered a bit more and came across a playground…uh, I mean, periscope. Honestly, it was total toddler playground. Izzy loved this:





Dugette said:


>





Dugette said:


>



Very cool, I bet she loved that.  What kid wouldn't?



Dugette said:


> All I will say is: you see that missile? How do you suppose immature teen boys take pictures of their friends posed with it?



Of course they were   With no parents to be found anywhere I bet.



Dugette said:


> I parked Izzy in the shade (it was fairly hot out now) and she devoured the whole hot dog. And made me eat the bun. Because, toddlers.



  Love your answer! "Because, toddlers."



Dugette said:


> (just recently, she seems to have lost interest in them, though).



Mine too   Guess this means they're growing up.  



Dugette said:


> I don’t think Papa knew if they were any relation, but I guess he did serve in the war and was in Hawaii at some point (sorry, I don’t know all the details). So that was interesting and Dug got to thank him for his service, as it was just a couple days before Veteran's Day. It was a really nice phone call and Papa really appreciated hearing from us.



Aw that was really nice!


----------



## AprilRenee

Umm you can TAG now on dis?? I HAVE been gone a long time! Lol 

Not caught up but I read this one  

And yay! I'm in your TR!


----------



## therealdisney01

This trip report is AWESOME! I have been trying to find a good trip report and have found several, KATMARK and CourtneyBElle, but yours has had AWESOME elaboration and can not wait to read more!


----------



## Dugette

MEK said:


> Great updates. I loved seeing the memorial pictures again (this time Doug's) and sharing in all of Izzy's fun - minus the "adorable" teenagers.  It's great that there was so much for you to do in the museum area while Doug was off exploring the memorial.


Thanks! Can't believe those teens.  There was so much to see on the grounds there - worked out great! 



MEK said:


> Very cool that Dough saw Papa's name there.


It was really cool and I'm glad it inspired him to call Papa! 



Imagineer5 said:


> The areas you found with Izzy look really great - and it didn't seem like you were really waiting around too much which is nice. A $3 hot dog is perfect for lunch - Aria loves them too! Interesting to hear izzy has recently stopping loving those pouches, I think that's about the time Aria did the same. We have some applesauce ones but that is about all we buy now. Not as convenient but we just carry other snacks and now she likes to get kids meals (or we share plates, depending on what we order) so it's not that bad. Dug took some really nice photos as well!


Those "play" areas worked out perfect and the time went by fast. And the hot dog was perfect. Yeah, Izzy rarely wants a pouch these days, which is funny since she was SO obsessed with them back on this trip. I've just been getting her kids meals now too.



Imagineer5 said:


> The teenagers, ugh. I have never liked how kids act so differently when put with a group of other kids vs their families. Even when I was a teenager I thought that was incredibly annoying (boys and girls, they do different things but still its this annoying group effect). But I'm also one for solo or one-on-one time so I guess it was always foreign to me anyway. But glad Izzy was young enough to not notice how crass they were being!


I agree about the teen groups - so glad that (most) adults don't act that way. And I'm the same way about solo and one-on-one time vs. groups. Very glad that Izzy was too young to notice what was going on.



Imagineer5 said:


> Perfect little stroller napper! hehe all these Disney trips really pays off on other trips too!


I wish that held true on this last Disney trip.  She was not fond of her stroller this time. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Cool update - definitely liked how you interspersed your pictures with Dug's so we can see what you got done and when while he was doing his tour. Thanks also for posting the picture of the sign that shows the positioning of the memorial to the actual boat ... like, I knew it was "over" the boat but I wasn't sure exactly.


You are welcome. I like that the timestamps on our photos put them together like that - I'm having fun with that on our recent trip too - seeing what Dug was doing when we were apart. And, yeah, I found the signs at the memorial to be really helpful to visualize things.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Sounds like you had fun with Izzy (or, perhaps should be worded she had fun with you) - and how nice of them to put a toddler play area out!


We had a blast on the "toddler play area"! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Gotta love teenage boys - very annoying to see how much they were negatively impacting other guests at a pretty solemn/serious place. I mean, I was a teenage boy at one point so I kinda get it - but there is a time and place


Just not what you want to see in a family place, especially one that can be a very somber place for some visitors.



sager1969 said:


> Great updates!  Just think, her bossy skills will translate to management material one day.


Haha, we'll see. She's really good at telling us what to do, that's for sure! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We made the same decision, for the same reason.


I'd say it worked out well for both of us! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That playground is awesome! I wish I'd seen it. Then I could have--uh, I mean, the kids could have hung out there for a while.


It was great! I didn't notice it until Izzy and I started wandering past the missiles and then there was all that fun stuff! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Best. Playground. Ever.


For sure! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good to see all of our visitors continuing to show the proper respect at a memorial.


Indeed!  



hokieinpa said:


> It seems like you and Izzy had a fun afternoon! Glad she found a place to explore.


It was fun and worked out really well!



hokieinpa said:


> Dug's pictures of the memorial are great as well.


Thanks, he's the real photo talent in our family. I'm just happy if I get a clear shot of the subject in my pictures. 



hokieinpa said:


> Teenage boys. I have no idea what happens when they get together. Why would that be appropriate in public, at a somber memorial, in front of young children...any and all of the above.


I know. Just so surprised to see that going on there. 



hokieinpa said:


> And now I'm intrigued by the conveyor belt sushi...


Coming up whenever I get around to do doing another update!



Jennifer48 said:


> With the exception of the heathens during your visit, sounds like you had a great split experience at Pearl Harbor!


We really did! I'm glad we approached it the way we did - worked out well for us all!



alohamom said:


> Oh that pic with Izzy and the gun is priceless! I almost spit out my cup of tea-she is so cute and you are tooo funny having her sit there!


Haha, thanks, I couldn't resist. But was terrified that she'd topple down while I was taking the pic. 



DisneyParkLover said:


> I stumbled across this trip report and now am binge reading to try to catch up! Loving it so far!


Glad you're here! Since it's been so neglected, should make it easier to catch up! 



DisneyParkLover said:


> Izzy was so well behaved for your flights! How long was the total flying time? I'm impressed that between toys and movies she was happy for that long. I struggle to keep Luke happy through church!


It was about 10 hours total, I think. About 4 hours and 6 hours. The movies REALLY held her attention - better than I ever would have guessed. 



DisneyParkLover said:


> I just read the part about the hot dog song in your report. So when you said you had been there in response to my trip report you weren't kidding!!


Hot dog, hot dog, hot diggity dog...  Yep, definitely relate! 



Leshaface said:


> Very cool, I bet she loved that. What kid wouldn't?


It was really fun and rather unexpected.



Leshaface said:


> Of course they were  With no parents to be found anywhere I bet.


Exactly - I have no idea where the parents were. 



Leshaface said:


> Love your answer! "Because, toddlers."


Works for lots of things! 



Leshaface said:


> Mine too  Guess this means they're growing up.


These silly kids trying to grow up so fast!  Interesting that Calvin's on the same page on this.



Leshaface said:


> Aw that was really nice!


It was a really nice call.



AprilRenee said:


> Umm you can TAG now on dis?? I HAVE been gone a long time! Lol


Yes, isn't it fun?!  You need to come back and follow my numerous reports! 



AprilRenee said:


> Not caught up but I read this one


Yay! 



AprilRenee said:


> And yay! I'm in your TR!


Woo hoo! 



therealdisney01 said:


> This trip report is AWESOME! I have been trying to find a good trip report and have found several, KATMARK and CourtneyBElle, but yours has had AWESOME elaboration and can not wait to read more!


 and thank you! There are a lot of great reports out there! If you're looking for Hawaii in particular, I loved Captain_Oblivious' report (you can find link in his signature a few posts up) - lots of details and fun to read!


----------



## Dugette

*Just wanted to let you all know that, despite my long absence, I will get this report going again soon! I'm actually super excited to get some updates out!  As you know, if you follow my other travels, we just returned from a Disney Land & Sea and things have been crazy.  I need to finish making my notes on that trip and get that TR started, but I'll be doing both concurrently, so stay tuned! *


----------



## LuvEeyore

I am so far behind in keeping up with my DIS reading!  I am now update on this report   loved the boat ride and your pictures of pearl harbor and the Arizona memorial.


----------



## rnorwo1

I just found and read the entire thread! We are going next May... No toddlers, but we will have 4 kids, so I'm loving the details! Can't wait to read about the rest of the trip!


----------



## Dugette

LuvEeyore said:


> I am so far behind in keeping up with my DIS reading!  I am now update on this report   loved the boat ride and your pictures of pearl harbor and the Arizona memorial.


Glad you caught up! Just in time for me to start (slowly) updating again! It was so beautiful out there on the water - hard not to take nice pictures.



rnorwo1 said:


> I just found and read the entire thread! We are going next May... No toddlers, but we will have 4 kids, so I'm loving the details! Can't wait to read about the rest of the trip!


 Thanks for reading! Aulani is a great place for kids, so I'm sure yours will have a blast. And the whole island is beautiful. Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Dugette

*Bye-Bye, Food!

Dug did a good job of checking out the Pearl Harbor museums, but not lingering forever (as has a tendency to do at museums).  We were finishing up at about 11:45am, which wasn’t too bad at all. We did a quick walk around outside so he could see a few things he’d missed:





The anchor from the USS Arizona:









The Bowfin submarine:





Teenage boy paradise :





On our way out, I noticed a thirsty bird :





Um, yikes!  Think about that next time you need to use an outdoor drinking fountain! 

It was a beautiful day:





The next item on our agenda was to grant Dug’s request for “conveyor belt sushi.” This was something he really wanted to do in Hawaii, so despite the fact that I am not a sushi person, I researched the best place to go that wouldn’t be out of our way. I checked out all the Yelp reviews and maps and ended up picking Kuru Kuru Sushi. It had pretty good reviews and wasn’t too far off the beaten path between Pearl Harbor and our next destination. 

The parking turned out to be a nightmare, though.  It was in a strip mall and very, very full. After driving around the bigger part of the lot, I drove down the aisle along the front and there were no spots – and it was one-way and exited onto the street. I ended up having to go out, drive several blocks, turn back around, then come back in to the lot.  Eventually, we did manage to snag a parking spot that was freshly vacated. Though, if I remember right, it was really tight and I could barely manage to get Izzy out of her carseat. I guess we didn’t take a picture of the outside, but I’ve borrowed this image from the internet for you:





Yeah, nothing too fancy-looking. We put our name on the list and had to wait awhile to be seated. It gets pretty crowded in there.  Luckily, we had a bench near the door to sit on. Selfie time:









Here is the restaurant:





Those three people seated at the corner nearest us would be vacating their spots soon, as that is where we were seated. Before that happened, though, I took Izzy to the bathroom for a diaper change. This turned out to be one of those places with no changing table, though.  Luckily, I had the diaper kit with the built-in changing pad, so had to use that on the floor. Not the most fun, but it worked. 

Soon, we were seated and mesmerized by the food rotating around and around :









Izzy got a kick out of this and would often wave at the departing dishes, saying, “Bye-bye, food!” 

Overall, this lunch was a good experience for us. Dug enjoyed trying out a conveyor belt sushi place, Izzy was entertained, and I found a little bit to eat that didn’t upset my tummy.

I have no idea what all Dug sampled, but here’s a picture of some sushi:





I saw a bowl of mandarin oranges coming down the belt, so we grabbed those for Izzy:





She was pleased with that selection.

For my upset tummy, Dug found some fairly plain potato cake things, which is what he’s handing to me here:





I enjoyed watching the variety of food pass by while I munched on my potato cakes:









They had a few veggies in them too.

Here’s some things Dug enjoyed:









I also snagged a bowl of grapes that Izzy and I shared:





At the end of the meal, she was throwing the remaining grapes on the floor “for doggy and meow-meow.” Guess she didn’t understand they weren’t hovering at our feet. 

Dug sampled a variety of items, it appears:









The employee who came to refill our water really liked Izzy. She also had never seen a baby-food pouch before and was just fascinated by the one that Izzy had (we’d brought along).

The most impressive part of the meal, to me, was that Izzy decided she wanted to eat with chopsticks. I can barely manage to eat with chopsticks myself, but Dug can do it, so I guess she had 50/50 odds of having the talent for it.  Well, sure enough, she picked up a mandarin orange with the chopsticks and ate it:





You can see how impressed I was by my applause in the background. 

I think we’re almost done here:





We headed out just before 2pm. We had to hit the road and tour a bunch more sites on the island.

Up next: The Pali Lookout*


----------



## SimplyGoofy

Conveyor belt sushi?!  Oh my gosh, that sounds AWESOME!!! 

Bravo, Izzy, on your mastery of the chopsticks!  I love the picture with you applauding in the background!


----------



## jwwi

How cute is that the Izzy can handle chopsticks?  I'm not big on sushi, but this does sound interesting.


----------



## cindianne320

What a fun place! How do you pay- like a buffet?


----------



## schmass

Oh wow, I really want to go eat at that sushi place now.  And I just had sushi on Friday!  That is cute about Izzy and the chopsticks.  Rory was trying to use chopsticks the other night while he was eating his sushi, but didn't really get the hang of it, so he'd just shove the sushi in his mouth with his hands.  

And that bird on the water fountain...ewwwww...


----------



## LuvEeyore

Conveyor belt sushi...I'll have to see if there are any of those places nearby.  That sounds interesting.  Loved Izzy eating mandarin oranges with chopstix.


----------



## Imagineer5

That place looks so fun!! Neither of us are into sushi though, but your potato things look good and they seemed to have a good variety coming around! Perfect that they had fruit bowls as well.  Sounds like a fun family lunch, for all ages.  I wonder if there is anything like that around here...


----------



## hokieinpa

Dugette said:


> Um, yikes!  Think about that next time you need to use an outdoor drinking fountain!



100% freaked out! I'm not a bird person anyway so now we will be avoiding outdoor water fountains!



Dugette said:


> This turned out to be one of those places with no changing table, though.  Luckily, I had the diaper kit with the built-in changing pad, so had to use that on the floor. Not the most fun, but it worked.



Oh, I dread those places! 



Dugette said:


> Izzy got a kick out of this and would often wave at the departing dishes, saying, “Bye-bye, food!”



 Lunch and a show! 



Dugette said:


> At the end of the meal, she was throwing the remaining grapes on the floor “for doggy and meow-meow.” Guess she didn’t understand they weren’t hovering at our feet.



This cracks me up! At least she was sharing!


That place sounds very interesting! Sushi is not my favorite but I love the idea of the whole conveyor belt thing.


----------



## JennisSilly

I had no idea that trying conveyor belt sushi was something people put on their wish list, lol!  We live in Phoenix (so not exactly Asian Food central) and there are several of them around town.  I just assumed they were everywhere!


----------



## alohamom

Oh my goodness-look at her with those chopsticks! That is awesome!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> Teenage boy paradise :







Dugette said:


> Um, yikes!  Think about that next time you need to use an outdoor drinking fountain!



I refuse to drink out of water fountains.  We went to a Mariners/Giants game while in Seattle and I had packed a bottled water in DS's diaper bag and the guy searching our bags said they weren't allowed in, but he would empty it for me and give me the bottle back to refill from the fountains inside   I didn't want to be like, "EWW no!"  so I politely took them and recycled them right after.  I've seen some gnarly things at water fountains, no thanks i'll pass!



Dugette said:


> I drove down the aisle along the front and there were no spots – and it was one-way and exited onto the street. I ended up having to go out, drive several blocks, turn back around, then come back in to the lot.



Hate when this happens!



Dugette said:


> This turned out to be one of those places with no changing table, though.  Luckily, I had the diaper kit with the built-in changing pad, so had to use that on the floor. Not the most fun, but it worked.



Aren't you so glad that this stage of life is over!  I actually never really disliked changing diapers, but at restaurants, it sucked.



Dugette said:


> Izzy got a kick out of this and would often wave at the departing dishes, saying, “Bye-bye, food!”







Dugette said:


>



Gosh, she's just too darn cute 



Dugette said:


> “for doggy and meow-meow.” Guess she didn’t understand they weren’t hovering at our feet.



 So so cute!  DS will frequently share his food with Percy as well. 



Dugette said:


> Well, sure enough, she picked up a mandarin orange with the chopsticks and ate it:



Yay for Izzy!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

that sushi place looks pretty cool - and good way to get to try a lot of different things.  How does the pricing work?  Is it pay one price or pay per item you take like dim sum?

It's funny how used to having pet garbage sweeps becomes part of your normal life (though I hope Izzy doesn't normally throw grapes to them as not good for dogs)

Glad, other than the parking lot situation, it worked out well for you all and you are making good time


----------



## Amw1064

Now that we have been, I love looking at everyone else's pictures!!!!  It really is an awesome place!


----------



## Dugette

SimplyGoofy said:


> Conveyor belt sushi?! Oh my gosh, that sounds AWESOME!!!


It was a fun experience! And I think Dug enjoyed his food quite a bit too.



SimplyGoofy said:


> Bravo, Izzy, on your mastery of the chopsticks! I love the picture with you applauding in the background!


I can't believe she managed that! I was so impressed!



jwwi said:


> How cute is that the Izzy can handle chopsticks? I'm not big on sushi, but this does sound interesting.


I'm not a sushi person at all (even when I'm not sick), but I thought it was fun and there were some non-sushi options coming around. And Izzy sure impressed me by eating that orange with her chopsticks!



cindianne320 said:


> What a fun place! How do you pay- like a buffet?


Good question. I asked Dug and he said that the plates were color coded, so they just add up the prices of the different colors of plates you have. 



schmass said:


> Oh wow, I really want to go eat at that sushi place now. And I just had sushi on Friday! That is cute about Izzy and the chopsticks. Rory was trying to use chopsticks the other night while he was eating his sushi, but didn't really get the hang of it, so he'd just shove the sushi in his mouth with his hands.


Haha, sorry, probably not helping any pregnancy cravings you are having. I was so surprised that Izzy was able to successfully use the chopsticks - I have a tough time and am not opposed to Rory's method of switching to hands. 



schmass said:


> And that bird on the water fountain...ewwwww...


I know! 



LuvEeyore said:


> Conveyor belt sushi...I'll have to see if there are any of those places nearby. That sounds interesting.


It was a fun lunch. Something to try out sometime, if you have one.



LuvEeyore said:


> Loved Izzy eating mandarin oranges with chopstix.


Thanks, I am so impressed that she did that!



Imagineer5 said:


> That place looks so fun!! Neither of us are into sushi though, but your potato things look good and they seemed to have a good variety coming around! Perfect that they had fruit bowls as well. Sounds like a fun family lunch, for all ages. I wonder if there is anything like that around here...


Yeah, the potato cakes were good and they had some fruit and other options (can't remember what) spinning around. It was a fun lunch and I liked that it kept Izzy entertained too. You might have something around, we have one here too (well, downtown Minneapolis).


----------



## Dugette

hokieinpa said:


> 100% freaked out! I'm not a bird person anyway so now we will be avoiding outdoor water fountains!


Yeah, it was really an eye-opener for me. I'd never really imagined the critters that might be enjoying a drink out of the fountains. 



hokieinpa said:


> Oh, I dread those places!


I know - makes it so much less fun to do a diaper change. 



hokieinpa said:


> Lunch and a show!


Indeed! 



hokieinpa said:


> This cracks me up! At least she was sharing!


That's how you can tell she's getting full - decides the animals need a bite. 



hokieinpa said:


> That place sounds very interesting! Sushi is not my favorite but I love the idea of the whole conveyor belt thing.


I'm not a sushi person at all, but it was fun to try. Of course, I'd prefer a conveyor belt full of desserts...



JennisSilly said:


> I had no idea that trying conveyor belt sushi was something people put on their wish list, lol! We live in Phoenix (so not exactly Asian Food central) and there are several of them around town. I just assumed they were everywhere!


Oh, funny! I suppose they are more common in some areas than others. I think Dug had heard there were a lot of them in Hawaii, so the idea got planted in his head. We do have one in downtown Minneapolis, but haven't been there (yet). That's the only one I know of here (and it's about 30 minutes from us).

By the way, I am loving your Aulani TR on your blog! I checked that out this weekend and can't wait for more. I also went back and read your whole story of how your daughter came into your lives and it was an amazing read - so, thanks for sharing your journey! 



alohamom said:


> Oh my goodness-look at her with those chopsticks! That is awesome!


I am still amazed that she did that. I guess it's easier to learn new skills at a young age. 



Leshaface said:


>


 But so true.



Leshaface said:


> I refuse to drink out of water fountains. We went to a Mariners/Giants game while in Seattle and I had packed a bottled water in DS's diaper bag and the guy searching our bags said they weren't allowed in, but he would empty it for me and give me the bottle back to refill from the fountains inside  I didn't want to be like, "EWW no!" so I politely took them and recycled them right after. I've seen some gnarly things at water fountains, no thanks i'll pass!


I've never been too squeamish of them, but I will definitely think twice now (though Izzy became fascinated with them at WDW last month and she may have tried out more than a few...)



Leshaface said:


> Hate when this happens!


So annoying! 



Leshaface said:


> Aren't you so glad that this stage of life is over! I actually never really disliked changing diapers, but at restaurants, it sucked.


Same here, I agree. It's nice to just bring her into a restroom and not need anything special. 



Leshaface said:


>


Good entertainment for her!



Leshaface said:


> Gosh, she's just too darn cute


Thanks! 



Leshaface said:


> So so cute! DS will frequently share his food with Percy as well.


We have such considerate and thoughtful children. 



Leshaface said:


> Yay for Izzy!!!






TheMaxRebo said:


> that sushi place looks pretty cool - and good way to get to try a lot of different things. How does the pricing work? Is it pay one price or pay per item you take like dim sum?


I asked Dug and he said that the plates are color coded to reflect the pricing. So, at the end, they just add up your stack of empty plates and calculate your total. Pretty clever!



TheMaxRebo said:


> It's funny how used to having pet garbage sweeps becomes part of your normal life (though I hope Izzy doesn't normally throw grapes to them as not good for dogs)


Nope, I make sure she doesn't get any grapes to the dog. But, yeah, it's weird when we go out or to someone else's house and there's no dog to clean the floor under Izzy's chair. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad, other than the parking lot situation, it worked out well for you all and you are making good time


Thanks, it was a good stop.



Amw1064 said:


> Now that we have been, I love looking at everyone else's pictures!!!!  It really is an awesome place!


It is such an awesome place. I'm glad you enjoyed it too! We are so excited to return for a few days next January!  Certainly one of our favorite places now!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dugette said:


> I asked Dug and he said that the plates are color coded to reflect the pricing. So, at the end, they just add up your stack of empty plates and calculate your total. Pretty clever!



Ah, that makes sense .... guess they have to watch that people don't put the empty plates back on the conveyer belt 



Dugette said:


> Nope, I make sure she doesn't get any grapes to the dog. But, yeah, it's weird when we go out or to someone else's house and there's no dog to clean the floor under Izzy's chair.



We've found a number of our friends didn't realize that about grapes so figured it didn't hurt to double check.   We have the same thing with Emma as she doesn't get the fact not everyone has dogs that clean up her mess.  She really gets thrown if it is at someone's house who has a dog, but that dog doesn't clean up the food


----------



## cindianne320

I had no clue we had a conveyor belt sushi place in Minneapolis! Not that I care for sushi, but I'd like the experience. . What's it called?


----------



## Jackiemarie21

I'm not a sushi person AT All, but I would love to try one of the conveyer belt restaurants looks like lots of fun!

Neither Bob or myself can use chopsticks but, Charlotte can.  She loves going to hibachi restaurants and has always used chopsticks there.  She is really good at them now.  It's amazing what their young brains are capable of!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ah, that makes sense .... guess they have to watch that people don't put the empty plates back on the conveyer belt


I suppose so! By the way, I was just checking something else on our old credit card statement (for the next update) and happened to notice this meal on there - it was only $30 total, including tip. Not too bad for all those plates. Granted, Izzy and I didn't have a ton, but seems pretty reasonable overall, especially for Hawaii.



TheMaxRebo said:


> We've found a number of our friends didn't realize that about grapes so figured it didn't hurt to double check. We have the same thing with Emma as she doesn't get the fact not everyone has dogs that clean up her mess. She really gets thrown if it is at someone's house who has a dog, but that dog doesn't clean up the food


In general, Bailey doesn't get human food/table scraps. However, having a young toddler learning to self-feed made some of that inevitable. It doesn't happen as much anymore, but for awhile there, Bailey was getting healthy servings of Cheerios with the occasional piece of chicken. I always made sure to keep her away if there was anything potentially harmful (I do remember looking up a list, actually, since Izzy was dropping so much food at that time). Haha, that's funny about Emma - she's probably wondering what's wrong with those dogs. It is handy to have a fluffy, little automatic vacuum cleaner at meals, though. 



cindianne320 said:


> I had no clue we had a conveyor belt sushi place in Minneapolis! Not that I care for sushi, but I'd like the experience. . What's it called?


Ichiban in downtown Minneapolis. We haven't done the conveyor belt, but we did go there a few years ago for the hibachi experience (much like Teppan Edo). It was really good! I'd go back!



Jackiemarie21 said:


> I'm not a sushi person AT All, but I would love to try one of the conveyer belt restaurants looks like lots of fun!


It was a fun concept. I'd just recommend going when you're not super hungry if you aren't a sushi person (like me). You can probably find some things to eat, but maybe not enough to fill you up. Probably depends on the place - might want to check in advance if they send around non-sushi things, I'm not sure what's normal. I liked that this place had the fruit and potato things, though. 



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Neither Bob or myself can use chopsticks but, Charlotte can. She loves going to hibachi restaurants and has always used chopsticks there. She is really good at them now. It's amazing what their young brains are capable of!


That's awesome! It's amazing how quickly they can pick up new skills at a young age! Maybe that's my problem, I never tried chopsticks until I was older. Dug can use them, but I struggle. I like my forks.


----------



## Dugette

*Beware of Bees During High Wind*
*
We took the Pali Highway to our next destination. I swear that I had read about this being a somewhat “scary” road, but I didn’t see anything like that:





Maybe a different stretch has more drop-offs or something?  It was pretty tame. At any rate, our destination was the Pali Lookout, known for being a very scenic viewpoint (and also a very windy one ).

When we arrived at the parking lot, there was a tow truck blocking the one-way entrance to the parking spots.  We weren’t sure what to do, as we didn’t think parking was allowed on the road and we couldn’t get into the parking lot without going the wrong way through the exit. We saw one car parking in the very large and empty bus parking area, though, so we followed suit – as did the next half dozen cars. The bus area had parking spaces, just really LONG ones, so we each just parked in one. 

I think that I sent Dug and Izzy up to the viewpoint while I went to go check out the self-pay station for the parking lot, then I’d catch up. The pay station required the license plate number of your vehicle, so I had to go back and get that. When I returned to the pay station, a park employee was there and told me that I couldn’t park in the bus area.  I told him that the parking lot was blocked by a tow truck when we came in, but it had just left. He told me that I could have parked in the street, so I guess that was allowed. Just didn't look like it. Since the tow truck was now gone, I went and moved the car to a normal spot, but all the other cars were still in the bus spots (not sure if they paid?) When I paid, the machine didn’t print out a receipt, so I wasn’t sure it actually charged me, but the employee said to go ahead. I don’t think I ever did get charged the $3, by the way. 

While I was taking care of that, Dug was taking some pictures as he approached the lookout:

















And I was taking pictures with chickens:









This is the full name of the park:





Dug saw this sign and it freaked us both out just to think of it happening :





Well, the bad news is that it was indeed really windy.  The good news, however, is that there were no bees.  Whew! But can you imagine?! 

That looks like Dug up there taking pictures:





Maybe that’s the sign he’s taking a photo of? 

Moving on:





I didn’t know what this was, but took a picture nonetheless:





I caught up and we all checked out the view:





It was really cold because of the wind, but it took awhile before we could convince Izzy to wear her jacket. Poor thing was freezing and unhappy, but didn’t quite understand how a jacket would help with that. 

Ahhhh :





Once she got her jacket on, she was much happier and very playful:





Enjoying the view:





I still love this jacket:





And Izzy enjoyed the view too:









The signage:





And more of the views:









This trip was the first time that either of us really saw selfie sticks in action. They were very common throughout our trip. We thought they were kind-of silly.  I mean, we would have happily taken a picture for this family:





But, as ridiculous as they seem, Dug just won a free one at a conference the other day, so I guess we can do things like this now too (but not in the Disney parks – I know they just got banned).

We went the old-fashioned arms-length selfie route:





This was a really nice stop on our afternoon tour of the island. 

Up next: From the chilly viewpoint to a gorgeous, tropical beach.*


----------



## AZMermaid

Pali lookout was on my list and it got crossed off. Bummer it looks awesome. I agree, that jacket is adorable! We saw chickens all over too. I guess they were wild? Odd!


----------



## purplelover88

I am really late to the party but I'm here now. Hawaii looks amazing. That airfare deal was fantastic. Thanks to you recommendation I have also signed up for airfare alerts hoping for a miracle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

ugh, always frustrating when you want to do the right thing (park in the right spot) but can't because of something out of your control and then do the best you can but get chastised for it.  Though things worked out as best as could be I guess with being able to move it after the tow truck moved

Must say, your clothes in the picture are not what I would expect to see on Hawaii - so goes to show you that it can get cold there and to be prepared!

I must say, when you showed that sign the first thought I had was some sort of Bee-nado event/trashy movie.  Though then I also thought of the quote from the Simpsons (as it always goes back to the Simpsons) "Oh yeah, what are you gonna do? Release the dogs? Or the bees? Or the dogs with bees in their mouth and when they bark they shoot bees at you?"

Definitely some nice pictures though


----------



## alohamom

OMG-she is just so cute! I LOVE the mouse ears hoodie...


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> Since the tow truck was now gone, I went and moved the car to a normal spot, but all the other cars were still in the bus spots (not sure if they paid?)



I wonder if those parking 'illegally' in the bus parking got tickets??  Maybe you should be glad you got stopped?? 



Dugette said:


>







Dugette said:


> Well, the bad news is that it was indeed really windy.  The good news, however, is that there were no bees.  Whew! But can you imagine?!



Nope! No thank you!  I don't do bees or wasps or anything that flies and stings   They legitimately scare me and will start to do the back up dance if I see one 



Dugette said:


>



DH hates when DS does this   drops his legs so he's not able to stand on his own 



Dugette said:


>



Pretty view!



Dugette said:


> But, as ridiculous as they seem, Dug just won a free one at a conference the other day, so I guess we can do things like this now too (but not in the Disney parks – I know they just got banned).



I bought one days before our WDW trip and it came in while we were on the trip so wasn't able to use it.  Now i'll never be able to use it!  I just hate imposing on people to get a family shot of us when I can do it myself with an 'arm extension'


----------



## schmass

Wow, those are some beautiful views!  How long would you say you spent there? 

Izzy's jacket is super cute!  I'm glad that she had more fun once she relented to putting it on!


----------



## Denovagirl

Loving this! Wow!! First class!! Living it up! Hope I get to travel like that one day! 

So far Aluni seems a little disappointing! Hope you have some good stuff for us there soon! 

But I am loving all the sites! That conveyor belt restaurant is sooo cool! I don't care for sushi, but I like the idea of food just rolling by me! lol... Was that a one price per person eat all you want? Or pay per item you chose? 

Can't wait to see more!! 

And congrats on book HAwaii again!!! Any updTes on that?


----------



## Dugette

AZMermaid said:


> Pali lookout was on my list and it got crossed off. Bummer it looks awesome.


It was a really nice stop. Of course, there are a ton of amazing and scenic views on the island, so there are other opportunities for a similar experience.



AZMermaid said:


> I agree, that jacket is adorable!


Thanks!



AZMermaid said:


> We saw chickens all over too. I guess they were wild? Odd!


I guess so. Seems so odd, but probably pretty normal there. 



purplelover88 said:


> I am really late to the party but I'm here now. Hawaii looks amazing. That airfare deal was fantastic. Thanks to you recommendation I have also signed up for airfare alerts hoping for a miracle.


Eh, you're not all that late, there is a LOT of this trip left to write about.  Glad you're here! I hope you find an amazing airfare deal sometime too! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, always frustrating when you want to do the right thing (park in the right spot) but can't because of something out of your control and then do the best you can but get chastised for it. Though things worked out as best as could be I guess with being able to move it after the tow truck moved


I hate when that happens. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Must say, your clothes in the picture are not what I would expect to see on Hawaii - so goes to show you that it can get cold there and to be prepared!


Yes, the wind can really make it chilly at the higher elevations. Just wait till you see me on the beach in jeans.  SIL made fun of me when she saw those pics, but it wasn't like we were having a beach day, it was just a stop (coming up!) on this touring day.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I must say, when you showed that sign the first thought I had was some sort of Bee-nado event/trashy movie. Though then I also thought of the quote from the Simpsons (as it always goes back to the Simpsons) "Oh yeah, what are you gonna do? Release the dogs? Or the bees? Or the dogs with bees in their mouth and when they bark they shoot bees at you?"


 Love that!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Definitely some nice pictures though


Thanks!



alohamom said:


> OMG-she is just so cute! I LOVE the mouse ears hoodie...


Aw, thanks! 



Leshaface said:


> I wonder if those parking 'illegally' in the bus parking got tickets?? Maybe you should be glad you got stopped??


I doubt it. I don't think the parking attendant was authorized to ticket and I doubt the police came by. But who knows. 



Leshaface said:


>


I know! 



Leshaface said:


> Nope! No thank you! I don't do bees or wasps or anything that flies and stings  They legitimately scare me and will start to do the back up dance if I see one


I normally don't like them, but the idea of them blowing right at me whether they like it or not?! 



Leshaface said:


> DH hates when DS does this  drops his legs so he's not able to stand on his own


Drives me nuts too, especially when you're not expecting it.



Leshaface said:


> Pretty view!






Leshaface said:


> I bought one days before our WDW trip and it came in while we were on the trip so wasn't able to use it. Now i'll never be able to use it!  I just hate imposing on people to get a family shot of us when I can do it myself with an 'arm extension'


That's right, I remember that now! I can see what you mean about the family shots - it's those big groups that seem funny to me, though - I mean, most people would happily offer to take a picture for a large bunch like that.



schmass said:


> Wow, those are some beautiful views! How long would you say you spent there?


It was really pretty. I'd say maybe about 30 minutes total.



schmass said:


> Izzy's jacket is super cute! I'm glad that she had more fun once she relented to putting it on!


Thanks, I'm glad she finally agreed to wear it, she was so cold. 



Denovagirl said:


> Loving this! Wow!! First class!! Living it up! Hope I get to travel like that one day!


I hope I get to again, but I'm afraid this might have been my once-in-a-lifetime chance.



Denovagirl said:


> So far Aluni seems a little disappointing! Hope you have some good stuff for us there soon!


Oh, we LOVED Aulani! I'd say it's easily Disney's best resort (that we've stayed at). We just haven't spent much time there yet on the trip, as we were cramming in all the sightseeing we could before Dug had to leave for his work retreat. Izzy and I spend a lot of our time on property during the middle portion of the trip. It's fantastic. 



Denovagirl said:


> But I am loving all the sites! That conveyor belt restaurant is sooo cool! I don't care for sushi, but I like the idea of food just rolling by me! lol... Was that a one price per person eat all you want? Or pay per item you chose?


I know, it was a fun concept! They charged per plate and they were color-coded for price. So, that stack of plates was how they determined we owed $30. I think some places do it as an all-you-can-eat, though, so I believe it can vary.



Denovagirl said:


> Can't wait to see more!!


Thanks for coming over!



Denovagirl said:


> And congrats on book HAwaii again!!! Any updTes on that?


Oh, yeah, I should do an update on that sometime! The short summary is that the family finally all agreed on things and we are all staying in separate rentals on the North Shore for most of the trip, then all moving down to separate studios at Aulani for the last 4 nights. Can't wait!


----------



## Dugette

*Return to Aulani – PTR Update*
*
So, thanks to @Denovagirl 's suggestion, I decided to put together an update on our January 2016 trip back to Oahu!  I did a post earlier in this TR about how it came about (see “off topic” in table of contents for that), but I only posted in comments about the details of the vacation itself. So, here’s what we have planned so far…

We fly in on Friday, January 8th, 2016. Our flight leaves Minneapolis at 7am, so it will be a fairly early morning for us. We have a 2 hour and 25 minute layover in San Francisco, so we can probably have a nice, relaxed lunch break there. Then we fly over the sea and arrive in Honolulu at 2:45pm local time (which will be 4 hours earlier than Minnesota time, so it will feel like 6:45pm to us). I think this will be a great arrival time!  Last trip, we arrived rather late and were pretty wiped out upon getting to Aulani. This time, I think we will have time to eat some dinner and enjoy being on Oahu before going to sleep that arrival night (NOT at Aulani, though). Dug’s family will already be there, as they fly out two days earlier than we do (I will need to be at work most of that week for month end, which is why we chose to fly out on Friday instead of Wednesday with everyone else).

We will be renting a car again. I have the Costco membership from last trip and have been booking and re-booking that as the rates drop. Upon arrival and getting the car, we’ll have to stop at a store for groceries and figure out where we want to have dinner. Then we make our way up to the North Shore! 

I haven’t gotten to it yet in this Trip Report, but we really enjoyed our visit to the Turtle Bay Resort last time. We had a wonderful lunch at a restaurant on the beach (called Ola) and wished we had more time to spend exploring the beautiful North Shore. I remember discussing that we wouldn’t mind staying in that area on a return visit.  And now we are!  We’re not actually staying at Turtle Bay Resort, but we are staying at a condo that is right by it. 




Our lunchtime view at Ola

Dug’s parents and his sister/brother-in-law found their 1-bedroom condos on VRBO, I think. We found ours on Airbnb. They are all in the same neighborhood and pretty nearby. I think they are all very nice, but I am really excited about ours. I think you can see it here (lots of pictures): https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/1720444?euid=c334eed8-6a17-0aa2-086d-1db19cf00226 It even comes with beach gear!  In case you’re wondering, there are a few options for Izzy to sleep – most likely is a folding mattress mat, as we may be able to fit that in the bedroom with us. The other options are a twin inflatable bed or the pull-out couch, but those will only work in the living room and I’m not sure I want her out there alone. I mean, she still sleeps in a crib at home, so I’m not used to worrying about what she’s up to at night. And there is an expensive TV there (without a wall strap), so I don’t feel good about her alone there.  We might bring her PeaPod (travel tent) as a back-up too. We’ll stay in this condo for 5 nights.*

*During our North Shore stay, there are a number of things we’d like to do. Dug’s family mostly wants to hang out at the beach, but I think our threesome will be a bit more active (but still try to relax with the family). Oh, by the way, Dug’s BIL’s whole family/extended family will be staying nearby too, so I’m sure we’ll meet up with them too.

Just brainstorming things we would like to do:

*Lunch at Ola at Turtle Bay Resort. Maybe more than once. We loved this place.  Of course, we will have a kitchen and groceries and limited budget, so we don’t want to eat out TOO much.

*Get some famous shaved ice at one of the shops in Haleiwa. We skipped it last time, as we just weren’t feeling up to it when we went through there. 

*Dug would like to stop at a shrimp truck, since we didn’t last time. He also is interested in doing another sushi place.

*Possibly go to the luau/nighttime show at the Polynesian Cultural Center. We’ve heard this is the best luau on the island, but it doesn’t have any alcoholic drinks (the PCC is run by Mormons), so some people are deterred by that. And it’s not cheap. But Dug’s family seems to be interested and we’d enjoy it, I think. So, it’s on the maybe/likely list. Dug thinks his mom might be interested in spending an afternoon there, so we’d consider accompanying her.




The Polynesian Cultural Center

*Dug’s mom might want to see the botanical gardens and waterfall that Izzy and I visited last time. 




People swimming under the waterfall

*Go back to the beach where we saw a turtle (haven’t gotten to that in the TR yet). See more turtles. 




Turtle 

*Do some sightseeing. Maybe explore the North Shore some more or head down to the east side of the island. There was a hike I really wanted to do last time, but ran out of time – I’d like to do that this time. Dug’s mom has expressed interest in going to some of the scenic vistas and we volunteered to take her (Dug's dad, sister, and BIL plan to spend a lot of time at the beach/pool). 




One of many scenic vistas

*We could potentially go do one of the non-toddler style adventures at Kualoa Ranch, since we’d have family to watch Izzy, but not sure about that. It’s not high on the list, but an option. 

*I’d consider taking Izzy horseback riding again. You’ll see how that went later in this TR…  Again, not top of the list, but a possibility.




Hey, look, she's actually riding on the horse!

*We didn’t make it to the famous Ted’s Bakery last time, so I’d like to stop in there for a meal (and pie!)

*Dug would like to re-visit Uncle Bobo’s BBQ:





*Dug wants to visit the Valley of the Temples, Byodo-In Temple. He is also possibly interested in the Bishop’s Palace and Iolani Palace (or maybe during the second part of our trip).

*Dug’s family would like to visit a nice beach or two. We'd be up for that.




Nice beach

*There are a couple of dining suggestions that Dug’s family had, so we’ll remain flexible and willing to try out some new things. I think one is Cheeseburger in Paradise in Waikiki Beach. Also Kona Brewing in that area.

*We want to make it a point to actually relax and enjoy the condo and the beach too. We didn’t relax a lot on the last trip (as you may have noticed) and we don’t want to overplan this time. We saw a lot last time, so it gives us more freedom this go round. (Of course, our list still appears to be long. )

Once we check out of here on January 13th, guess where we get to go? Aulani!!!  I am so happy this finally worked out. You may remember me mentioning in the comments that there was a lot of conflict and drama about where we’d stay.  I’ll spare you the details, but suffice it to say that Dug’s parents were weirdly opposed to Aulani until Dug’s sister expressed interest, then suddenly EVERYONE (like all 15, including BIL’s extended family) decided to spend the last 4 nights there.  I was able to get three Studios through my points person (standard view for us and DS/DBIL and upgraded island view for Dug’s parents, at their request). We wiped our DVC person out of points, but we got it!  I gave DBIL’s family some advice on renting DVC points and they were able to find their own person to rent from and will be staying there too!  Their party includes a 5-year-old girl, so I’m sure she will have a blast and maybe she and Izzy can enjoy Aunty’s Beach House (free childcare) together. 

We cannot wait to be back at Aulani!  Dug only had one day to enjoy the pools last time, as you’ll see. And, in general, we didn’t spend much time relaxing there. We’re really hoping to do that this time around. And now that Izzy is old enough for Aunty’s, we’ll have some freedom to do non-toddler things, like the waterslides (I managed once last time – had to wait for the day that Dug was there to do it). I also was thinking it might be fun to rent a cabana for a day and give it to Dug’s parents and DS/DBIL as a Christmas gift (and we could use it too). I’m sure his dad, in particular, would love that – he really wants to spend time relaxing by the pool.




A pool 

Other things I have in mind for this part of the trip:

*Another sunset dinner at Ama Ama. This was a highlight for us last time (our last night). Also, breakfast there – I really liked that last time.




Breakfast in paradise

*Might as well get Photopass with this many people.  We missed out on getting sunset photos on the beach last time, so hoping to do that this time. 

*I really enjoyed the catamaran ride that Izzy and I took last time, so I’d like to do that again, only this time the whale-watching version. I know that Dug’s sister has whale-watching as a must-do, so I can see this being a large family affair. This is a must-do for me and at the top of my list.




Catamaran - sunset cruise (with Hawaii Nautical)

*Happy hour at Monkeypod. Izzy and I did this last time (while Dug was gone) and it was great. I think Dug’s family would love it, so I think we’ll be there at least one night, if not more.




Patio seating at Monkeypod

*The Starlit Hui is Aulani’s luau-like show (free, no food). They only do it certain nights and Dug was gone for all of them last time, so I’d like to get to this during our stay. The typical nights are Monday and Thursday, so we’d have to aim to do this on Thursday night, since we'll all be home on Monday. 



*
*Starlit Hui*
*
*I am undecided about doing the character breakfast at Makahiki this time. It was already expensive and now we’ll have to pay for Izzy. But I think she would love to have some character interaction and the food is decent. I think maybe this will depend on what the rest of our party’s plans are. We can always meet characters at their scheduled meets around the resort.




Chip and Izzy

*In general, I’d like to take advantage of what Aulani has to offer much more than we did before. More time at the pools/beach. More spins on the lazy river. More waterslides. Maybe Izzy won’t be petrified of the Menehune Bridge (kids’ water play area) this time.  More time doing the Menehune Trail scavenger hunt. More time just taking in the atmosphere.




The terrifying Menehune Bridge play area 

We get 4 nights at Aulani. We actually were originally scheduled to leave on Saturday night at 11:45pm. But then our flight got moved 2 hours earlier and United let us take our pick of other options. We chose to fly out the next day at 4:55pm. This gives us some extra time to enjoy the resort, so I’m glad we were able to make the switch. Dug’s family leaves that morning, I think. 

Our flight changes planes at 5am in Chicago, which will feel like 1am to us, most likely.  However, this flight gave us the longest solid chunk of potential sleep time vs. any of the other layover options (no direct flights). Hoping we can eat a quick dinner before the flight and maybe have Izzy so worn out that we can all get a decent “night’s” sleep onboard. Then breakfast at O’Hare during our 2.5 hour layover. Then a quick hour and a half flight home, landing at 9:04am. I like this, because it gives me the chance to get in a full day of work (probably from home) on that Monday, which is why we originally had planned to get home Sunday.  Not sure I will, depending on how I’m feeling, but I like that option. 

We are super excited for this trip! *


----------



## alohamom

If all goes well for me, we will be taking off from Hawaii as you are landing. Tentatively planning on Dec 30-Jan 8 but it will depend on a few critical issues here at home. I hope to do a PTR when I book the flights. Your planning is meticulous, and now I want to try Ola up at Turtle Bay-a few people have suggested it to me now so I guess it is going on the list! I cant wait to hear about Izzy and the horse back riding, she is such an adventurer and you are a wonderful mom for providing your child all these opportunities!


----------



## Denovagirl

Wow! Loving this update! I am soooo glad for you that it all worked out with the fam to do Aulani!  They'll love it, I'm sure!! And I can't wait to see more of it in your future updates!!

You were cracking me up with your photo captions, btw... 

All that food sounds nummers, and I can not believe you went to Hawaii and didnt get shaved ice!! Yes, make sure to do this this time! I must lived vicariously through you, and I loooove shaved ice!

All of your activities sound great, it is a lot, but many small things that you can fit a bunch in one day, so I feel ya, you should be able to have more relaxation time! 

Man, this all looks so awesome! Now we need the next update from this trip!


----------



## Denovagirl

Oh! Just remembered to go back and look at the airbnb listing! Love it! 

We love airbnb and have always had good experiences with them too!


----------



## cindianne320

Wow! That trip sounds awesome! I can't wait to get back to Hawaii someday!


----------



## AZMermaid

mmmm.... that update makes me think of all the things we did not do! I can't wait to hear about your trip!

If you are considering a cabana, I would call soon to book. You can always cancel with no charge- I think 48 (24?) hours in advance.


----------



## Jackiemarie21

Looks like another amazing trip!  I think it sounds like lots of fun!  That's the thing I hate about the WDW resorts too, they are so awesome, I always leave wishing I spent more time enjoying the resort. I can't wait to hear more about this current trip as well as the one you are now planning!


----------



## hokieinpa

Great pictures from the lookout! It's hard to believe that it can be so chilly in Hawaii. But I guess the wind makes things unpredictable! At least there were no bees to be seen during your visit!

It sounds like a great plan for your next trip. I would have a list of activities as well. I do love relaxing at the beach and pool but I can do that here on the East coast! And ending your trip at Aulani will be amazing! Excited to read more about the last trip and your plans1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks for posting this - good detail and reminder of the trip you have coming!  I think your plan overall makes a ton of sense to do more of the exploring prior to going to Aulani and then trying to spend more time just at Aulani (especially since Dug didn't get much time there last trip).  And will be great that Izzy is old enough for the kids club so you can have more time at the pool and just time on your own.

I love how Dug's requests are Sushi on a conveyor belt and Shrimp from a truck.  Not just food requests, but food delivered in a very specific way 

Glad you enjoyed the catamaran tour as those types of things can vary in quality but also how a toddler does with them.  Combining that with a Whale Watching tour seems like a great idea!

That luau-like show sounds pretty nice and to be for free is pretty cool!



Dugette said:


> The terrifying Menehune Bridge play area



so I have to say I first was reading this on my phone and saw it described as "terrifying" and got my sense of perspective all messed up and though it was actually huge and that was Izzy waking on the top of a giant log and thinking - My goodness, that is quite a crazy set up!!! .... Then realized that in reality is a handrail that is much closer to the camera than Izzy is.


----------



## schmass

Your plans look great - I'm so jealous!  We have decided to wait to go until 2018 when the baby girl is 3 - seems so far away!

The place you rented through Airbnb looks amazing!


----------



## Imagineer5

Love the plans!! We still have none for Hawaii though would definitely like to plan a trip to Aulani and then head to Maui or something.  Still working on DH's parents who once joked about treating the whole family to a Hawaii trip 

Yeah, Aria would have been terrified of that play area too  hopefully having an older kid around she will learn it is fun.


----------



## jwwi

Your January trip to HI sounds so wonderful.  The condo will be fun, and of course staying at Aulani again will be great.  The shrimp trucks seem like a lot of hype, but it was interesting to try it.  And the shrimp was good.  Izzy is so cute, I hope you are enjoying your summer.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

I think I'm all caught up!  Glad you made it to the Pali overlook.  I really thought the views there were gorgeous, and worth fighting the wind!

Sounds like the January plans are coming along--so exciting!


----------



## MNtwinsplus1mom

Loved reading the details about your plans for your next Aulani/Oahu trip! And January is certainly the perfect time to get the heck out of Minnesota! (My parents liked to take our family to WDW in January much of the time we went, which we LOVED.) How exciting to be able to go back so soon. When we left Hawaii last May, I had a long list of items I wanted to do "next time." It was supposed to be a once-in-a-lifetime trip, but it certainly was so amazing that it pulls you back, doesn't it? I am sure you are having a great time planning and also reflecting back on your last trip there. I'm enjoying your trip report. Loved your Pearl Harbor photos! That conveyor belt sushi place looked interesting, too. (I'm not a sushi person, but can see how it would be super-fun for people who are.)


----------



## Dugette

alohamom said:


> If all goes well for me, we will be taking off from Hawaii as you are landing. Tentatively planning on Dec 30-Jan 8 but it will depend on a few critical issues here at home. I hope to do a PTR when I book the flights.


Yay, that's awesome - New Years at Aulani!  I hope everything works out for you. If we might cross paths at HNL, let me know! 



alohamom said:


> Your planning is meticulous, and now I want to try Ola up at Turtle Bay-a few people have suggested it to me now so I guess it is going on the list!


We really enjoyed it. You can actually eat with your toes in the sand, but we were seated just up from that, as we had a sleeping toddler in a stroller. It's a very casual place and we just loved seeing the ocean, the rainbow, and listening to the live music. Just very pleasant. 



alohamom said:


> I cant wait to hear about Izzy and the horse back riding, she is such an adventurer and you are a wonderful mom for providing your child all these opportunities!


Aw, thanks! The horseback riding was...interesting.  I have to admit she is a very lucky girl to have travelled so much already - and she's not even three yet! 



Denovagirl said:


> Wow! Loving this update! I am soooo glad for you that it all worked out with the fam to do Aulani!  They'll love it, I'm sure!! And I can't wait to see more of it in your future updates!!


I can't wait! We were at my in-laws' last weekend and FIL told me that he was REALLY getting excited for the time at Aulani. He has visions of going around that lazy river over and over as well as parking himself in a nice lounger on the beach. 



Denovagirl said:


> You were cracking me up with your photo captions, btw...


 Thanks, I was having far too much fun, as I don't normally caption things. 



Denovagirl said:


> All that food sounds nummers, and I can not believe you went to Hawaii and didnt get shaved ice!! Yes, make sure to do this this time! I must lived vicariously through you, and I loooove shaved ice!


I know, I can't believe we skipped it!  Thank goodness we are getting a second chance. 



Denovagirl said:


> All of your activities sound great, it is a lot, but many small things that you can fit a bunch in one day, so I feel ya, you should be able to have more relaxation time!


I think it will work out okay, but it does seem like a lot now that I've written it out. Definitely want to do some things, but also want to just BE.



Denovagirl said:


> Man, this all looks so awesome! Now we need the next update from this trip!


Coming right up! 



Denovagirl said:


> Oh! Just remembered to go back and look at the airbnb listing! Love it!
> 
> We love airbnb and have always had good experiences with them too!


Thanks, that's great to hear! First time we've tried it, but I've gotten other recommendations and I feel good about all the 5-star reviews on this unit. I think it will be a really nice home base for 5 nights. 



cindianne320 said:


> Wow! That trip sounds awesome! I can't wait to get back to Hawaii someday!


I hope it will be very awesome - and maybe you can snag some cheap airfare and find your way back someday soon! 



AZMermaid said:


> mmmm.... that update makes me think of all the things we did not do! I can't wait to hear about your trip!


It's just so hard to do everything. It may be a small island, but there is a lot of ground to cover.



AZMermaid said:


> If you are considering a cabana, I would call soon to book. You can always cancel with no charge- I think 48 (24?) hours in advance.


Thanks, I think we will do that. Do you pay at the time of the trip (vs. in advance)?



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Looks like another amazing trip!  I think it sounds like lots of fun!  That's the thing I hate about the WDW resorts too, they are so awesome, I always leave wishing I spent more time enjoying the resort. I can't wait to hear more about this current trip as well as the one you are now planning!


I cannot tell you how much we did not want to leave Aulani. We actually came very close to adding another night to our trip at the last second (but didn't). We just wanted one more day to enjoy the resort itself. But, hey, now we get 4 more nights there! 



hokieinpa said:


> Great pictures from the lookout! It's hard to believe that it can be so chilly in Hawaii. But I guess the wind makes things unpredictable! At least there were no bees to be seen during your visit!


Thank goodness there weren't any bees - that would be so freaky!  The temps can really vary with the wind and the elevation changes. Luckily, I was prepared and brought the jackets. 



hokieinpa said:


> It sounds like a great plan for your next trip. I would have a list of activities as well. I do love relaxing at the beach and pool but I can do that here on the East coast! And ending your trip at Aulani will be amazing! Excited to read more about the last trip and your plans1


I'm super excited for this next trip! Despite still having a list, it helps to know that we did a lot of the touristy things the first time around and don't need to repeat most of them. I'm really looking forward to that time at Aulani, though. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for posting this - good detail and reminder of the trip you have coming! I think your plan overall makes a ton of sense to do more of the exploring prior to going to Aulani and then trying to spend more time just at Aulani (especially since Dug didn't get much time there last trip). And will be great that Izzy is old enough for the kids club so you can have more time at the pool and just time on your own.


I am excited that Izzy will be old enough for the kids' club!  Not that I want to just ditch her, of course, but it's something she will likely enjoy AND it will give us a chance to take some small breaks and recharge and/or hang out with the other adults. That was the hardest thing about the time where Dug was away last time - I had NO breaks from childcare the whole week. Nobody to relieve me at all. And it would have been so nice just to have even 15 minutes here and there to be off-duty. I mean, when she napped in the stroller, that was great, but it still didn't allow me to go down a waterslide. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I love how Dug's requests are Sushi on a conveyor belt and Shrimp from a truck. Not just food requests, but food delivered in a very specific way


Actually, I had originally written conveyor belt sushi and he wanted me to change it to just sushi, as he doesn't care how it's delivered, he just wants fresh island sushi. So, that one is not as specific. But the shrimp trucks are a must-do (and the Giovanni's truck also has hot dogs, so Izzy and I will be happy too).



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad you enjoyed the catamaran tour as those types of things can vary in quality but also how a toddler does with them. Combining that with a Whale Watching tour seems like a great idea!


Izzy and I both had a really good time on the catamaran. Very good quality company, plus Izzy made a little friend. I cannot wait to see whales, though!



TheMaxRebo said:


> That luau-like show sounds pretty nice and to be for free is pretty cool!


It's a fun show and nice that they put it on for guests. It's not a full luau, but it's entertaining and convenient. And Dug missed it last time, so I'm sure he will want to catch it. And maybe Izzy is old enough now that she won't get in trouble for rushing the stage when Minnie comes up.  



TheMaxRebo said:


> so I have to say I first was reading this on my phone and saw it described as "terrifying" and got my sense of perspective all messed up and though it was actually huge and that was Izzy waking on the top of a giant log and thinking - My goodness, that is quite a crazy set up!!! .... Then realized that in reality is a handrail that is much closer to the camera than Izzy is.


 That is awesome and I never noticed that perspective issue! 



schmass said:


> Your plans look great - I'm so jealous! We have decided to wait to go until 2018 when the baby girl is 3 - seems so far away!


Sorry you have to wait so long, but it may just fly by with a little one to care for (I know that the last 3 years has gone by in the blink of an eye for me ). The nice thing is that both kids can go to Aunty's together and you'll be able to have some couple time.



schmass said:


> The place you rented through Airbnb looks amazing!


Thanks, I think it will be great for the first half of our trip!



Imagineer5 said:


> Love the plans!! We still have none for Hawaii though would definitely like to plan a trip to Aulani and then head to Maui or something. Still working on DH's parents who once joked about treating the whole family to a Hawaii trip


Yes, keep working on them.  You never know when a "joke" is not really a joke.  It would be a really nice extended family trip (well, I say that now - hopefully I still will be after doing it).



Imagineer5 said:


> Yeah, Aria would have been terrified of that play area too  hopefully having an older kid around she will learn it is fun.


I am hoping that will help. It's especially troublesome because they do not allow parents on the structure at all. So I couldn't hold her hand or anything. And when she was up there crying, the water was so loud that she couldn't even hear me calling to her from below, so she had no idea where I was.  Makes me sad just thinking of it. I hope having an older friend to go on with her will be good.



jwwi said:


> Your January trip to HI sounds so wonderful.  The condo will be fun, and of course staying at Aulani again will be great.  The shrimp trucks seem like a lot of hype, but it was interesting to try it.  And the shrimp was good.  Izzy is so cute, I hope you are enjoying your summer.


Thanks! I think this will be a nice combination of venues for the trip - some time in different accommodations on different parts of the island. Dug's really looking forward to trying the shrimp, so glad you liked it. We are having a good summer so far, hope you are too! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think I'm all caught up! Glad you made it to the Pali overlook. I really thought the views there were gorgeous, and worth fighting the wind!


Welcome back! It amazed me how many gorgeous views there were around the island, and Pali certainly was one of them. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like the January plans are coming along--so exciting!


I can't wait! 



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> Loved reading the details about your plans for your next Aulani/Oahu trip! And January is certainly the perfect time to get the heck out of Minnesota! (My parents liked to take our family to WDW in January much of the time we went, which we LOVED.) How exciting to be able to go back so soon.


For sure - January/February is always the best time to escape MN! It's going to be a bit tricky with my work year-end (accounting), but the CFO gave me the OK, so we'll make it happen - and maybe, if this goes okay, I can take future trips in the awful months (we've stayed away from that, due to work).



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> When we left Hawaii last May, I had a long list of items I wanted to do "next time." It was supposed to be a once-in-a-lifetime trip, but it certainly was so amazing that it pulls you back, doesn't it?


It definitely pulls you back. Especially when you can find bargain airfare! 



MNtwinsplus1mom said:


> I am sure you are having a great time planning and also reflecting back on your last trip there. I'm enjoying your trip report. Loved your Pearl Harbor photos! That conveyor belt sushi place looked interesting, too. (I'm not a sushi person, but can see how it would be super-fun for people who are.)


Thanks! I'm not a sushi person either, but it was a fun experience.


----------



## Dugette

*Beaches & Dreams*
*
After getting our fill of the Pali Lookout, we made our way to the Windward side of Oahu (east coast). Our next destination was a “dream beach” that I’d seen about a billion recommendations for, called Lanikai Beach. It’s somewhat of a secret beach, as it’s hidden away behind a residential neighborhood with no parking lot. We weren’t going here to have beach time, though, just to take a look and savor the paradise that is one of the world’s most beautiful beaches.  It was about 80 degrees out now, by the way.

We managed to find a parking spot along the street:



 

The beach was somewhere to the right, behind the row of houses. However, we weren’t sure how close we were to a beach access point, so I went out to explore while Dug and Izzy waited in the car to see if we were in the right place. I walked down the nearest cut-through between houses to see what I’d find and this was the view:





Pretty! But where was the beach?  This was my view to the right:





Ahhhh, so THERE’S the beach WAY down there!  Also, I was amazed at how close this house was to the ocean:





I returned to the car to report my findings to Dug. We had already driven around quite a bit looking for parking and this was the first spot we found, so we decided to just keep the spot and walk down the street until we found a beach access path. This ended up being a fairly long walk, along the edge of the street, with no sidewalk. We may have been better off going to nearby Kailua Beach, as it had a big parking lot and was easily accessible. Oh, well. We walked and walked, then finally found a promising pathway between the houses:





Dug and Izzy went to check it out and get their first glimpse of the beach:





Ahhhh, there’s that beautiful view:





Once we got down there, I realized that I’d PACKED sandals for us, but failed to actually bring them down to the beach. Oops.  No big deal, we’d just take our shoes/socks off, right?  Well, Izzy was quite scared of the sand and it took awhile to convince her that her feet would be okay:





Success:





She also seems to have found a nice leaf to hold.

Izzy and I went to go take a walk down the beach and back while Dug stayed to watch our stuff and snap some photos. It looks like we picked up a new friend, but I think she just happened to be walking by us :





A couple of Dug’s pics:









It really was a beautiful beach.  Next visit, I think either this or Kailua Beach would be a good place to take the family for some beach time. Izzy and I walked quite a ways down the long beach and there were a lot of people enjoying the day there (more than you can see in these pictures from one end). Izzy was very nervous when we got close to the water flowing in on the sand, but she did okay walking along with me. On the way back, she got brave and decided she wanted to stand in the sand while a small wave washed up to her feet. Well, that was all fine and good until she panicked as it hit and fell smack on her butt into the wave.  She was not at all pleased about that one.  Plus, now her shorts and diaper were soaked and I hadn’t thought to bring a spare pair of shorts along that day. Oops! I carried sopping wet and traumatized Izzy back to where Dug was waiting:





I believe that Dug took a few moments to walk down to the water and dip his feet in. We also took a few pictures:









We helped clean the sand off each others’ feet and get shoes back on (of course, we still ended up getting sand all over the floor of the car and Izzy’s carseat). 

Probably my highlight on this beach was watching a lady paddle away into the calm, beautiful ocean (also, I'm finding it hilarious that Dug pans over and finds women in swimsuits and quickly turns the camera away ):



(click to watch)

On the long walk back to the car, Izzy enjoyed pointing out all the large, decorative rocks in peoples’ yards. She was naming them: "Mommy, Daddy, Baby, Doggie, Meow Meow." It was pretty cute.  Little rock families.

Once we got to the car, I changed Izzy into a dry diaper and laid her shorts out to dry, just putting her in the carseat in her diaper until the next destination. Lanikai Beach ended up being a longer stop than anticipated and we didn’t pull away from there until 4:33pm, with several more planned stops before dark.

We drove down the coast a bit until we got to our next pull-off, the Makapuu Overlook. I was going to put Izzy in her jacket for this, as it was long enough to cover her diaper, but she wanted her damp shorts instead, so we went with that. 

There were, once again, some very nice views to be enjoyed:













That is Manana Island, more commonly known as Rabbit Island. I think you can see the rabbit head shape pretty well from this angle. 

Let’s just look around some more:





Oh, and this couple had no use for guardrails :





Izzy admiring the rabbit:





Izzy and I enjoyed watching the hanglider:













I don’t think we have a picture of it, but the hanglider actually came up almost right next to the overlook at one point. Pretty awesome. 

And, of course, we can’t forget to take a family selfie in the wind (yes, it was windy there too):





Bye-bye, bunny:





Bye-bye, hanglider:





By the way, this area is also home to the Makapuu Point Lighthouse Trail, which I had hoped to walk with Izzy during our trip. It’s completely paved, so stroller-friendly, but a very nice and scenic trail. Well, spoiler alert, I never had time to do it, so now I’m looking forward to it next trip. In a way, maybe that’s better, as it will be whale season and it’s common to see migrating humpback whales from the views on this hike. 

Anyway, we moved on to the next small leg of our journey, stopping not too far down the road at the Halona Blowhole. This is a natural wonder that can sometimes cause water to shoot 30 feet in the air. Here’s a picture I borrowed from the internet of what it COULD look like:





Keep that in mind. First, we looked in the distance and saw another island, possibly Maui:





And the Oahu shoreline:





We watched and watched, but the blowhole was not impressive on this day:









The most we saw were some nearly imperceptible mists/sprays. Oh, well, still a pretty view and pleasant enough stop. See, pretty:





Up next: One more scenic view, a quick sunset tour of Waikiki, a dinner break at Aulani, and back to the airport to send Dug to California!  *


----------



## TheMaxRebo

That beach looks really nice - did you ultimately find a better spot that would be to park?  Just thinking if you do bring the broader family there next time.

That video was hilarious where Dug films the women in bikinis and quickly pans down to you and Izzy - showed lightening fast reflexes there 

Aw, sorry about the wave and Izzy, and wet sand is no fun.  Cute story about the rock family though 



Dugette said:


>


  That's a great picture - Izzy seems very excited about this selfie!

Bummer about the blow hole not, well, blowing


----------



## schmass

Dugette said:


> Sorry you have to wait so long, but it may just fly by with a little one to care for (I know that the last 3 years has gone by in the blink of an eye for me ). The nice thing is that both kids can go to Aunty's together and you'll be able to have some couple time.



Being able to put them both in Aunty's is 90% of the reason we've decided to wait until she's 3! 

Those are some beautiful pictures throughout the entire update!

It definitely looks like that lady is walking with you and Izzy on the beach - too funny.  

Rory keeps doing the same thing with the labeling everything mama, dada, baby (or Ro-ro as he calls himself).  I keep trying to get him to name Roro AND baby.


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> Dug’s parents and his sister/brother-in-law found their 1-bedroom condos on VRBO, I think. We found ours on Airbnb. They are all in the same neighborhood and pretty nearby. I think they are all very nice, but I am really excited about ours. I think you can see it here (lots of pictures):



If we didn't have DVC, we would definitely be going through one of these websites!  Always such a bargain.



Dugette said:


>



Whenever I think Hawaii, I always think beaches, waterfalls, sand, etc. Not skyscrapers! 



Dugette said:


> Aulani!!!



Eeek!  



Dugette said:


> I was able to get three Studios through my points person (standard view for us and DS/DBIL and upgraded island view for Dug’s parents, at their request)



DH and I sat down yesterday to look at points for October and will probably end up doing the Ocean View Studio, but it all depends on if people are joining us or not, then we'll have to downgrade the view and go for a bigger room.  Either way, I think we're going! 



Dugette said:


> We cannot wait to be back at Aulani!



DH was asking if there was anything to really even do there and I told him that I'm lucky that I have many friends here that have gone so we'll have tons of info before we leave   Ideally, it would be nice to do a full week but with DH's work schedule that won't happen.  Would you think 5 night/6 days is enough??



Dugette said:


> Also, I was amazed at how close this house was to the ocean:



Imagine if they had a tsunami   That's all I ever think about for beach homes.  I'm kinda morbid.



Dugette said:


>



So beautiful!



Dugette said:


> She also seems to have found a nice leaf to hold.



I swear, Izzy and DS could be siblings.  He still picks up leaves to this day!  Or if he sees a pile of them he'll start jumping and saying, "Muddy Puddles!" from Peppa Pig



Dugette said:


>



I love taking Panoramic shots.  



Dugette said:


>



She seems pretty pleased for just getting knocked down!



Dugette said:


> also, I'm finding it hilarious that Dug pans over and finds women in swimsuits and quickly turns the camera away ):



quickly turns the camera towards his loving wife and daughter 



Dugette said:


>



I feel like, since becoming a mom, everything makes me NERVOUS!!!  And this makes me uncomfortable.  Did you hear yesterday or the day before, Nick Cave's (musician) son fell off a cliff and died? 



Dugette said:


>



Letting Dug borrow some of your hair for a mustache



Dugette said:


>



Beautiful!


----------



## maloned

We also went to Lanikai Beach. It was amazing.  We heard about it on a podcast. It was awesome!  It would be a dream come true to live there!  It was a highlight to our Aulani vacation.  Our photo album: https://goo.gl/ad6HlG


----------



## cindianne320

Oh poor Izzy getting wet from the wave/sitting down! Sounds like she took it in stride, though.
What a beautiful beach- loved the video and Dug panning away! 




Dugette said:


> Halona Blowhole


I believe that is the same Blowhole we saw on our honeymoon, and it was definitely more exciting than the day you were there- bummer- but something to look forward to on future visits!


----------



## Denovagirl

Love all the scenery!! 

Sounds like you got a lot of sites in on this day, now when you go back you'll be able to know which ones you want to redo and spend more time! Yay!


----------



## AZMermaid

That Rabbit Island place is gorgeous!!! 

My kids also walked around in wet clothes a bit in Hawaii. 

They charge you for the cabana when you are there, so prepayment required! 

maloned- I love that pic on your balcony. I wish we would have thought to do that!


----------



## alohamom

Aulani photo to do list

1) Family selfie in the lobby inspired by Dugette, Dug and Izzy
2) Balcony evening family portrait inspired by Maloned family


----------



## Jackiemarie21

So beautiful!  im glad you found a better place to see from.  Izzy looks so happy once she gets used to the sand.


----------



## Imagineer5

That beach looks beautiful and worth the walk! Would be nice to spend some time there, pack a lunch, etc.  Glad that rocky ledge wasn't what everyone was raving about hahaha

That is nice to have many things to look forward to on the next trip, but especially things you missed from this one - that walk sounds perfect (and very nice that it is stroller friendly!).  The hang glider must have been really neat to watch!


----------



## DVC Tori

Amazing photos!! 

Staying at Aulani would be a dream come true for me !


----------



## hokieinpa

That really is a beautiful beach - it looks like a great spot for a family beach day for your next trip!

Poor Izzy! I think it's pretty much guaranteed that kids will fall in the sand/water if they are wearing regular clothes and you have no extra pants. Wearing a bathing suit? She would have stood her ground for sure! 

Lovely overlooks again! Great family selfie!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> That beach looks really nice - did you ultimately find a better spot that would be to park? Just thinking if you do bring the broader family there next time.


I think better spots are hit-or-miss, given it's just street parking. Further down the road would be better, but availability is questionable. If we dropped off Dug's dad, it could work, maybe. Or going to Kailua Beach might be better, as it has a parking lot and is still beautiful.



TheMaxRebo said:


> That video was hilarious where Dug films the women in bikinis and quickly pans down to you and Izzy - showed lightening fast reflexes there


 I had a good laugh when I saw it.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Aw, sorry about the wave and Izzy, and wet sand is no fun. Cute story about the rock family though


Yeah, she was not happy to plop on her butt in the water. But the rock families were really cute!



TheMaxRebo said:


> That's a great picture - Izzy seems very excited about this selfie!


Thanks. She loves seeing herself in the camera.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummer about the blow hole not, well, blowing


Kinda blew. 



schmass said:


> Being able to put them both in Aunty's is 90% of the reason we've decided to wait until she's 3!


 Makes sense to me! We wouldn't have gone pre-3 had we not gotten the deal we did.



schmass said:


> Those are some beautiful pictures throughout the entire update!


Thanks, you really can't go wrong with any scenery along that drive. 



schmass said:


> It definitely looks like that lady is walking with you and Izzy on the beach - too funny.


I know, I was looking at pictures and was like, "Who is this? Should I know her?" I mean, maybe she made a passing comment or something, but it totally looks like she's with us. 



schmass said:


> Rory keeps doing the same thing with the labeling everything mama, dada, baby (or Ro-ro as he calls himself). I keep trying to get him to name Roro AND baby.


Aw, that's cute - and I'm sure he'll figure out to add baby. Writing this from my notes made me realize that Izzy used to say "Mommy, Daddy, Baby, Doggy, Meow Meow" and now she says "Mommy, Daddy, Izzy, Bailey, Kitty". So, it grows and evolves! 



Leshaface said:


> If we didn't have DVC, we would definitely be going through one of these websites! Always such a bargain.


Good for non-DVC travel destinations, at least! 



Leshaface said:


> Whenever I think Hawaii, I always think beaches, waterfalls, sand, etc. Not skyscrapers!


Yep, you are right about MOST of the island, but the highly populated part is, well, highly populated. The famous Waikiki Beach has skyscrapers behind it.



Leshaface said:


> Eeek!






Leshaface said:


> DH and I sat down yesterday to look at points for October and will probably end up doing the Ocean View Studio, but it all depends on if people are joining us or not, then we'll have to downgrade the view and go for a bigger room. Either way, I think we're going!


 Yay, that's awesome that you're planning a trip! This is for your 10th anniversary, right? An Ocean View would be amazing, but you really can't go wrong with anything - we loved our Standard View. And there are views all over the resort, even if not on your own balcony. Once you are deciding things, check out the Aulani Villas & Views thread - very helpful info and pictures!



Leshaface said:


> DH was asking if there was anything to really even do there and I told him that I'm lucky that I have many friends here that have gone so we'll have tons of info before we leave  Ideally, it would be nice to do a full week but with DH's work schedule that won't happen. Would you think 5 night/6 days is enough??


Honestly, I'd squeeze in the longest stay you possibly can. It really does fly by and I don't think you'll be bored. If 5 night/6 days is what you can do, then do that and you'll be fine. We had 9 nights last time and will have 9 this time (5 at Turtle Bay and 4 at Aulani) and I think that was about right - though we did want to stay another night or two last time. 



Leshaface said:


> Imagine if they had a tsunami  That's all I ever think about for beach homes. I'm kinda morbid.


 Yeah, I was thinking about what would happen if the water levels were up or there were big storms. Not much leeway there. 



Leshaface said:


> So beautiful!






Leshaface said:


> I swear, Izzy and DS could be siblings. He still picks up leaves to this day! Or if he sees a pile of them he'll start jumping and saying, "Muddy Puddles!" from Peppa Pig


Haha, cute! Nothing like a good leaf! 



Leshaface said:


> I love taking Panoramic shots.


It's nice to have some when the vistas are this good.



Leshaface said:


> She seems pretty pleased for just getting knocked down!


Yeah, that was back when she recovered from things quickly (unlike now, when the upset just drags on and on...)



Leshaface said:


> quickly turns the camera towards his loving wife and daughter






Leshaface said:


> I feel like, since becoming a mom, everything makes me NERVOUS!!! And this makes me uncomfortable. Did you hear yesterday or the day before, Nick Cave's (musician) son fell off a cliff and died?


Oh, I agree. I'm always thinking through worst-case-scenario things now. I hadn't heard about that until I saw your post the other day - yikes!  The day I saw that was the same day I heard a toddler drowned at the Art of Animation pool , so I understand the whole nervousness-with-a-kid thing.



Leshaface said:


> Letting Dug borrow some of your hair for a mustache


Well, I'm generous that way. 



Leshaface said:


> Beautiful!


Can't get enough of those views!



maloned said:


> We also went to Lanikai Beach. It was amazing. We heard about it on a podcast. It was awesome! It would be a dream come true to live there! It was a highlight to our Aulani vacation. Our photo album: https://goo.gl/ad6HlG


Yes, it's really picturesque there!

I loved your pictures! You have a ton of great shots and your girls are just adorable! Seems like your little one shares Izzy's fondness for Minnie! Very cool to see all the scenery and some of the same spots we were in. I see you went to Aoki's for shaved ice - did you like it? We didn't stop for any, but want to next trip and I hear Aoki's has shorter lines than the more-famous one and is just as good. Anyway, thanks for sharing the album! 



cindianne320 said:


> Oh poor Izzy getting wet from the wave/sitting down! Sounds like she took it in stride, though.
> What a beautiful beach- loved the video and Dug panning away!


Yeah, she handled it pretty well. She was briefly upset, but got over it. I don't know that she'd bounce back so quickly these days.  The beach was really beautiful!



cindianne320 said:


> I believe that is the same Blowhole we saw on our honeymoon, and it was definitely more exciting than the day you were there- bummer- but something to look forward to on future visits!


Oh, that's cool that you saw it! Yes, maybe we can get back there next time!



Denovagirl said:


> Love all the scenery!!


Thanks, it's hard not to love it! 



Denovagirl said:


> Sounds like you got a lot of sites in on this day, now when you go back you'll be able to know which ones you want to redo and spend more time! Yay!


We really did do a LOT this day. It helps to have seen so many things before so we know what Dug's mom might want to see/do.


----------



## Dugette

AZMermaid said:


> That Rabbit Island place is gorgeous!!!


It's pretty cool!



AZMermaid said:


> My kids also walked around in wet clothes a bit in Hawaii.


If you gotta be in wet clothes, at least Hawaii is a sensible place for it. 



AZMermaid said:


> They charge you for the cabana when you are there, so prepayment required!


Thanks, I need to get this taken care of!



AZMermaid said:


> maloned- I love that pic on your balcony. I wish we would have thought to do that!


Yes, that was a good idea!



alohamom said:


> Aulani photo to do list
> 
> 1) Family selfie in the lobby inspired by Dugette, Dug and Izzy
> 2) Balcony evening family portrait inspired by Maloned family






Jackiemarie21 said:


> So beautiful!  im glad you found a better place to see from.  Izzy looks so happy once she gets used to the sand.


It was worth a stop, but I wish we'd been able to park a bit closer (and brought spare shorts for Izzy). She did have a good time until she fell.



Imagineer5 said:


> That beach looks beautiful and worth the walk! Would be nice to spend some time there, pack a lunch, etc. Glad that rocky ledge wasn't what everyone was raving about hahaha


I agree on all counts. I hope we can get back there or to the nearby Kailua Beach with the family. FIL is worried about mobility issues in general (he has a heart condition and cannot walk far without a rest - and is so concerned about it that he talks about not going at all ), so I'm not sure what our best option is for him - but he wanted to enjoy a beautiful beach and does well in the water. 



Imagineer5 said:


> That is nice to have many things to look forward to on the next trip, but especially things you missed from this one - that walk sounds perfect (and very nice that it is stroller friendly!). The hang glider must have been really neat to watch!


I was really upset that I didn't have enough time for that walk, so this is great! Of course, these days, who knows if Izzy will even ride in the stroller, but I'd like to do it anyway. Especially if I can see whales!  Oh, and the hang glider was just amazing to see!



DVC Tori said:


> Amazing photos!!
> 
> Staying at Aulani would be a dream come true for me !


Thanks! It really is a wonderful resort! Certainly a dream come true for us! I hope you can get there someday.



hokieinpa said:


> That really is a beautiful beach - it looks like a great spot for a family beach day for your next trip!


Yeah, I hope we can get back there (see above comment about FIL). I'd like to spend more time there vs. the quick walk-through we did last time.



hokieinpa said:


> Poor Izzy! I think it's pretty much guaranteed that kids will fall in the sand/water if they are wearing regular clothes and you have no extra pants. Wearing a bathing suit? She would have stood her ground for sure!


Sounds about right! 



hokieinpa said:


> Lovely overlooks again! Great family selfie!


Thank you!


----------



## Dugette

*Small White Dog Required*
*
After our attempt at seeing the Halona Blowhole in action, we headed just up the way to the Lanai Lookout. Since it was nearby, the views were all very similar to what we’d seen already, but still very enjoyable.  A few pictures from the brief stop:

















It was getting to be nearly dusk by the time we finished there, so we hit the road:





Dug wanted to see some of the Waikiki area sights, but we didn’t want to spend the time to stop at Ala Moana Beach Park, which had been one of my original plans (has nice views of Diamond Head and you’re on the beach and there are nice stroller paths – never made it there, though). Instead, Dug navigated and I drove us around Waikiki. We saw Diamond Head (I’ll be returning there on the last day ), Koko Head, Koko Crater, and Waikiki Beach just enough to satisfy Dug. My favorite, though, was driving through a ritzy neighborhood where EVERYBODY was out walking their tiny, white doggies. 

 It got to the point where we were just laughing at the fact that it seemed this neighborhood required people to have a tiny, white dog before taking up residence. There were some very nice neighborhoods and houses with stunning ocean views, by the way.

Our original plan had been to eat dinner at Kona Brewing, along our scenic drive (near Waikiki). However, we decided to skip that in favor of seeing the Waikiki sights before it got dark. We will probably get back next trip, though, as Dug's dad has requested a meal there. And it was nice to see Waikiki by sunset, so I think we made the right call.

Once we drove across the island and parked back at Aulani, we had another unplanned activity to pursue. Back when we first landed in Honolulu, Dug turned on his phone and checked Facebook and – huge coincidence! – saw that his dad’s cousin (who lives in Canada) posted that he’d just arrived at his Ko Olina resort for a family vacation. What?!?!   We found out that he was staying at the Marriott and said we’d stop by to visit if we had time. After all, Aulani is next door to the JW Marriott (which is now the Four Seasons Resort, I believe), so we could just walk right over. We made our way along the beach path and there it was:





Except, as it turns out, they were at the OTHER Ko Olina Marriott, the Beach Club.  That resort was the other direction, a couple resorts/lagoons down – too far to go this night. We decided to try to meet up later in our trips, if possible. We walked back along the very quiet lagoon:



*

*We were hungry for dinner by now, so decided to try out Aulani’s Ulu Café. I saw this in a display case and found it amusing:





I mean, I know that Spam is very popular in Hawaii, but I can’t say I’d ever seen a Mickey head of Spam before this. 

We all shared a bag of Maui Style Chips to see what the fuss was about (they were quite tasty ):





Izzy had a pouch and milk with her chips:





(So funny for me to see this now, as she was obsessed with pouches on this trip, but now – 8 months later – she is totally over them and has zero interest). 

Dug and I each went with a flatbread. He got a Kalua Pork flatbread:





I tried to keep it simple on my questionable tummy and got a Margarita flatbread:





It was good and I think I ate a lot of it, as I was pretty much starved by that point. However, no surprise, I was up sick in the middle of the night again.  Guess that’ll teach me to eat in Hawaii!  So far, the stomach bug I’d gotten just prior to the trip was really making it hard for me to enjoy any of our planned meals and snacks this trip. Ugh.  Dug enjoyed his flatbread and had no ill effects.

Towards the end of our meal, a CM came around offering free Pumpkin Shake samples. I think we all had one, but I only have pictures of Izzy enjoying hers:









Our original plans had us all napping for a bit prior to leaving for the airport. However, our unanticipated beach walk and just general behind-scheduleness meant that we didn’t have enough time left for that. Instead, once we arrived back to our room, Dug went into a packing frenzy and I got Izzy ready for “bed.” In case you’ve forgotten, since this TR has dragged on forever, Dug had to leave during the middle of our trip to attend a mandatory retreat for his relatively new job. It was a real bummer timing-wise, but it has been worthwhile overall (especially now that we get to go back to Hawaii and he will have more time there with us). Because I was driving Dug to the airport (would be rather expensive to get him there any other way and we had the rental car), Izzy had to start her night’s sleep in the car. So, I put her in jammies and she insisted on jelly shoes:





Cute! 

After we had everything squared away, I had to go down to the ramp to retrieve the car. I wasn’t feeling good at all by then. My stomach wasn’t too upset yet, but I was just SOOOOO tired.  I was not liking the idea of driving all the way across the island twice, with a sleeping kid in the back, when I was this tired. You can see my excitement in this elevator selfie :





Once I got to the car, I realized I’d forgotten to grab some much-needed pop for the road. I sent Dug a text to grab me a can from our fridge and bring it down with him (he was bringing Izzy and his luggage down to meet me at the main door). Soon, he and Izzy met me at the car and it turns out he didn’t see my text.  I remember being irrationally irritated that he didn’t bring me pop. He told me to go into the gift shop and buy some while he loaded up Izzy and his bags. I did, but I really hated paying $2.77 for a 20 oz. bottle of Diet Coke when I really wanted a can of Diet Dr. Pepper, which I had a stock of in our room.  Yeah, I wasn’t in a good mood at all that night. At least I had something caffeinated to drink, though. 

I think we got on the road at least reasonably close to our 9:30pm goal (his flight was at 11:50pm). Izzy fell asleep and I stayed awake, so that was good. Not sure where I took this, but probably the airport:





And, yes, she is fully buckled in, but just hanging her head REALLY far to the side. Gotta snuggle with that blankie. She loves her blankies! (She’s sleeping with six of them right now!) 

The Honolulu airport is ridiculously confusing, but I managed to get Dug dropped off successfully. It was sad to say goodbye, but it was what we had to do. 

I drank lots of Diet Coke and we made it back to Aulani just fine (thankfully, no real traffic at that time of night). Izzy was still sound asleep:





This night was one of the very few times in her life that that carseat-to-stroller transfer was successful and she stayed asleep:





Poor baby was even more tired than I was! 

Meanwhile, Dug got on the plane and found that his seat was against a wall and, therefore, would not recline (on an overnight flight where everyone was likely going to be sleeping):





He didn’t have anyone next to him, though, so that was nice. (Guess they didn’t want non-reclining seats! ) Dug listened to his Deep Forest soundtrack and tried to sleep, but ended up in a kind-of half-awake state all night. He was not particularly well-rested to start his retreat, but he was okay.

I apparently got Izzy out of her stroller and into her sleepsack, then into her pack ‘n’ play – still sound asleep:





I was right behind her. We were wiped out!

Up next: A MUCH slower-paced day!*


----------



## Imagineer5

Wow, what a busy evening!! Glad you saw the sights that Dug wanted to see though.  That was really unfortunate timing for his retreat, but it was so nice how his company worked with you guys to get the flights to/from Hawaii vs. home.  I can't wait to see how your mommy/daughter time panned out, as that is some of my favorite time with Aria. 

That is funny about walking to the wrong resort - ugh!! Hopefully it was still a nice beach walk though.  That spam thing looks SOOOOO gross omg.  I am literally disgusted.

Nights like this make me very thankful for the magical express, I'd have just shuffled DH onto that thing and said goodbye at the resort!! Esp with poor Izzy sleeping but glad she slept the whole way and for the transfer to her bed.


----------



## schmass

Sounds like you guys had a really busy day!

Too funny about all of the little white dogs in that one neighborhood.  We really want to get a Westie, maybe we can move there, haha.

What a coincidence that Dug's cousin was staying so close to you at the same time you were there!  Hopefully you got to meet up with him before you left. 

I can't believe that you were still feeling so sick - that is so not fair!

I really don't understand how Spam is so popular in Hawaii.  When we went to Maui for our honeymoon, the food we ate was so amazing so it just doesn't make sense to me!

I'm glad Izzy was able to get some sleep in the car.  I think that we have that same blanket for our baby girl, if its the A & A muslin blanket with pink elephants on it!  It's actually packed in my hospital bag for her, all ready to go!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Glad you got to see the sights Dug wanted - and it really is working out great that you have the next trip to Hawaii coming up and can do all the things that you weren't able to fit in this one

That's kinda funny (well, I am sure you weren't laughing at the time) that you went to the wrong Marriott resort.  Reminds me of this one time I was meeting a friend at a Starbucks in NYC at a pre-determined intersection ... but we didn't realize there were actually two separate Starbucks at the same intersection and we were each at different ones) 

I feel so bad that you were sick so often and not able to enjoy the food.  .... yet another reason it is great you have another trip coming up (very much hope you are 100% healthy for it!!!)

That is great that Izzy slept through the car ride and even transferred well - if there was a time that was needed this seemed to be it, so at least that worked out.


----------



## Denovagirl

I am tired just reading all that!! Phew!


----------



## cindianne320

Wow! You really packed a lot into that day! Too funny about the white doggie neighborhood!

That Spam Mickey looked SOOOO gross!



schmass said:


> if its the A & A muslin blanket with pink elephants on it!



Our DD also loves her A+A blankies, including that one, and likes to raid her dresser for more. We also have the little issies, which both my older kids have loved.

I'm glad Izzy stayed asleep on the ride to the airport, and I hope you felt better ASAP.


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> Wow, what a busy evening!! Glad you saw the sights that Dug wanted to see though. That was really unfortunate timing for his retreat, but it was so nice how his company worked with you guys to get the flights to/from Hawaii vs. home.


Yeah, we really had to cram in our sightseeing, but at least he was able to come to Hawaii. Very glad they approved flying him in/out of HNL.



Imagineer5 said:


> I can't wait to see how your mommy/daughter time panned out, as that is some of my favorite time with Aria.


We had a really fun time. 



Imagineer5 said:


> That is funny about walking to the wrong resort - ugh!! Hopefully it was still a nice beach walk though.


It was a nice walk, but it was dark and we were tired. Still nice enough, though.



Imagineer5 said:


> That spam thing looks SOOOOO gross omg. I am literally disgusted.


I know, not appetizing.



Imagineer5 said:


> Nights like this make me very thankful for the magical express, I'd have just shuffled DH onto that thing and said goodbye at the resort!! Esp with poor Izzy sleeping but glad she slept the whole way and for the transfer to her bed.


That would have been quite nice! I wish they had ME for Aulani. At least she slept through everything, though - I had been worried that she'd have pretty messed-up sleep, but she did better than expected.


----------



## Dugette

schmass said:


> Sounds like you guys had a really busy day!


It definitely was!



schmass said:


> Too funny about all of the little white dogs in that one neighborhood. We really want to get a Westie, maybe we can move there, haha.


Haha, I think you'd fit right in! 



schmass said:


> What a coincidence that Dug's cousin was staying so close to you at the same time you were there! Hopefully you got to meet up with him before you left.


It was such a bizarre coincidence. More to come...



schmass said:


> I can't believe that you were still feeling so sick - that is so not fair!


I can't believe how long it dragged on. And I felt fine if my stomach was empty, so I kept thinking I was feeling better, then I'd eat again and realize I wasn't better after all. 



schmass said:


> I really don't understand how Spam is so popular in Hawaii. When we went to Maui for our honeymoon, the food we ate was so amazing so it just doesn't make sense to me!


I actually just looked this up last night - I guess that it was something the troops ate during WWII and because there were so many of them in Hawaii, it caught on in the general population as well. And I guess that item I saw is a rice block topped with spam and wrapped with seaweed...ew.



schmass said:


> I'm glad Izzy was able to get some sleep in the car. I think that we have that same blanket for our baby girl, if its the A & A muslin blanket with pink elephants on it! It's actually packed in my hospital bag for her, all ready to go!


I think it is! We have a whole bunch of A&A blankets and Izzy still loves them! She's sleeping with six of them right now. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad you got to see the sights Dug wanted - and it really is working out great that you have the next trip to Hawaii coming up and can do all the things that you weren't able to fit in this one


Thanks. And, yeah, it will be great to go back and have some more time there.



TheMaxRebo said:


> That's kinda funny (well, I am sure you weren't laughing at the time) that you went to the wrong Marriott resort. Reminds me of this one time I was meeting a friend at a Starbucks in NYC at a pre-determined intersection ... but we didn't realize there were actually two separate Starbucks at the same intersection and we were each at different ones)


And I checked with Dug over and over to make sure it was the right one, as I knew there were two Marriotts. Somehow, it still wasn't.  That's hilarious about the two Starbucks on the same intersection! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel so bad that you were sick so often and not able to enjoy the food. .... yet another reason it is great you have another trip coming up (very much hope you are 100% healthy for it!!!)


I know, I am hoping I am healthy too! I was actually thinking about that the other day, as January is a time where most Minnesotans are sick, so really hoping I can avoid it! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> That is great that Izzy slept through the car ride and even transferred well - if there was a time that was needed this seemed to be it, so at least that worked out.


I am impressed she did so well. Normally just opening a car door wakes her up. But she was just wiped out, I guess.



Denovagirl said:


> I am tired just reading all that!! Phew!


I know, it was a very full day!



cindianne320 said:


> Wow! You really packed a lot into that day! Too funny about the white doggie neighborhood!


Yep, busy day for sure. The tiny white dogs were hilarious...they just kept coming and nobody had any other kind of dog. 



cindianne320 said:


> That Spam Mickey looked SOOOO gross!


I agree! Yuck, not my kind of thing at all! 



cindianne320 said:


> Our DD also loves her A+A blankies, including that one, and likes to raid her dresser for more. We also have the little issies, which both my older kids have loved.


Haha, if they weren't in Izzy's top dresser drawer, she'd be raiding it too. As it is, she raided the clean laundry and ended up with 6 (of our 8) in her crib.  I had to look up what issies were and I had no idea they existed. That would have been perfect on our May WDW trip - Izzy had a few days where she insisted on carrying around one of her blankies and I had to keep making sure she didn't drag it around - those would have worked better, being little "security blankets".



cindianne320 said:


> I'm glad Izzy stayed asleep on the ride to the airport, and I hope you felt better ASAP.


I'm glad she was pretty easy that night. Only a couple more days until I feel better.


----------



## Dugette

*Shopping in Paradise*
*
After our late night previously (and me waking up sick at one point ), we both slept in as late as we could. I eventually woke up and started browsing the apps on my phone. I found that the forecast was looking REALLY good for the rest of our trip (maybe I took these screen shots earlier when I was up sick? ):









Any time you have the word “delightful” in your forecast more than once is a good sign, I’d say. 

I also checked out my grocery list, as that was our main objective this morning (think I took this shot later, but you get the idea):





We’d stopped off for just a few things at Target on our way into town the first night, but wanted to stock up on some more items for the rest of the trip. The plan was to eat quite a few meals in our room (remember, this was a low-budget trip, despite the fact that we stayed at Aulani and flew First Class…really, it was! ) We only had a kitchenette in our studio, so had to subsist on things that could be cooked with a microwave and/or toaster.

Izzy woke up soon and I got up with her at about 8:20am. To me now, that doesn’t sound like we slept in THAT much, but when you keep in mind that we’ve only been there a few days and it’s 4 hours later at home, well, it felt pretty nice. 

Naturally, the first thing Izzy wanted to do when she got up was…leave.  She was VERY upset that the door was closed and that merited a tantrum :





Toddlers are funny.  I decided to start getting ready while she pulled herself together. Eventually, I convinced her to get dressed so we could start our day. Once she was dressed, I got her set up at the table with some breakfast while I finished getting ready. My notes say that she had a pouch, milk, graham crackers (must have been from the snack service on the plane?), yogurt melts, a baby cookie bar, and she refused the leftover malasada offered, as it had coconut cream and I guess she didn’t approve.  Given my unstable stomach, I didn’t eat anything. 

After I was ready, we decided to sit out on our “standard view” balcony and enjoy our drinks. Milk for her and Diet Dr. Pepper for me (breakfast of champions! ):









Izzy assigned us chairs, by the way. She likes to be in charge.

Our “standard” view was about as close to an “island view” as you can get. We were on the highest floor for “standard” (7th) and were thrilled with the view:













I mean, sure, you can see the roof of the conference center down below (which is why they classify this as standard), but you’re so high up that you see the island right over it. It was lovely.  Also, when you look straight down, you have the water features for the conference center, so it’s very pleasant-sounding:





This lawn is where we end up having a blast with Chip and Dale later in the week:





And the panorama:





Izzy was still working on her breakfast items:









Also note that she actually wore the dress I bought her for this trip!  She wasn’t into dresses at all back then (now she loves wearing princess dresses!)

While we were chilling on the lanai, Dug was getting into Palm Springs:









But back to Aulani!

I had wondered beforehand how much you can fit in a fridge there, so took some pictures for anyone else wondering:









I couldn’t find a way to fit a gallon of milk without pulling out a shelf, other than laying it down, as I did. Which was fine, so long as you close it good (we did, no issues). You may also notice my flower lei in there. I had read a tip that they stay fresh longer in the fridge. I suppose it did, but it also got cold and moist and I never did do anything else with it, other than toss it when we left. Oh, hard to see, but the freezer was decent too – just had a couple ice packs in there that we brought along, but it would have fit more.

We spent a little time in the room while I got it cleaned up and organized from Dug’s late-night departure. I pretty much do this anytime he’s going to be out of town – I like knowing that the house/room will actually stay clean for a few days, other than any messes Izzy or I might make (not too many ).

I also made a couple calls. Returned the confirmation call for our catamaran journey for the next night. Then I called the character meet extension, which has a new recorded message each day with the character meet times and locations. Every day, I called and wrote them all down and we tried to meet as many as we could. 

Once we had that done and had everything we needed for the day ready to go, we headed down to the lobby. Had a couple of things to deal with there too. Izzy insisted on walking, so it took a LONG time to get there.  By the way, in case you are wondering about the layout, here is a link to the map of Aulani:
*
*http://resorts.disney.go.com/media/resorts/1/images/en/about-aulani/maps-directions/10923562f2%20Aulani%20Wayfinder.pdf*
*
Our room was over on the left, in the building that says 60-69, facing toward the bottom/conference center. The lobby is at the bottom of the U and the parking ramp is over off the right side. 

Anyway, Izzy made a lot of stops to check out the views along the way:









I believe we saw a line at the front desk when we arrived at the lobby, so decided to give it a few minutes and walked a bit further to the DVC sales office for Izzy to admire the giant stuffed Mickey and Minnie they had in there. I admired the Disney Dream model:





At that time, we were hoping to go on the Dream (were booked already), but didn’t know for sure if that trip was going to happen. But it did and it was awesome! (But that’s another Trip Report, haha! )

It was about 10:40am by then and we went back to check on the line in the lobby. Still long at the front desk, but I noticed there was nobody at concierge and I decided my issues could probably be addressed there too. The concierge was super sweet and very willing to help us out. We got a map and she showed us where to find the character meet locations. I also asked for a lightbulb in the bathroom to be replaced, plus some additional towels. It turned out that we were scheduled for a full cleaning that day anyway (I was thinking it would have been the next day, as it’s day four and it only felt like day three to me, as we checked in late at night our first day). The concierge said she’d make sure our cleaning took place before Izzy’s naptime, so that was great. This whole time, Izzy was constantly losing her shoes. She’d insisted on wearing her jelly shoes again and they didn’t stay on her feet very well. The concierge was very patient with us. (This is also part of why it took forever to walk to the lobby – repeatedly putting shoes back on ). 

After we wrapped up there, we headed to the garage and got in our rental car. I started driving away, then realized I’d forgotten to set up navigation and wasn’t entirely sure where to go. Just then, Dug happened to call, so I asked him directions and he knew.  He said things were going well and he’d made it to the retreat before anything really got started (he’d been worried, as most people arrived the night before and he arrived the morning of). We had a nice chat while I was driving along. After I got off the phone, I remembered that I had seen something in my pre-trip research about cell phone usage being illegal while driving in Hawaii unless it was hands-free. Um, oops! 

It didn’t take long at all to head up the Kapolei exit and find Costco. First stop was to fill up on gas after all that driving back-and-forth across the island. There was a short line, but not too bad:





In case anyone else could benefit from this tip (since I managed to go like 37 years before learning it): most cars have a little arrow on the gas gauge that indicates which side of the car the fuel door is on. Comes in very handy with rental cars. So, I knew which side to pull up on. But, also, my limited experience with Costco gas pumps is that they have very long hoses and are made to be used on either side of a car. (And this concludes Random Costco Gas Pumping Tips by Dugette ).

After fueling up, we finally entered the store at about quarter after 11am. Izzy absolutely refused to wear shoes into the store (she was really into removing her shoes while in her carseat this trip), so I insisted she ride in the cart. She wasn’t too fond of that idea either, but relented, especially when she learned she could pick a side (big enough for two kids to ride). 

So, for my first spontaneous Costco purchase, I got a set of Pyrex mixing bowls. I know, just what one needs on a Hawaiian vacation, right?  Actually, I’d been planning to just get some cheap plastic containers at Target to store leftovers and to use for mixing/prepping food. However, I saw these on display and they were really nice (we had a similar set at home) and they were a great deal. I don’t remember exactly, but I know it was under $10 for a set of four large glass mixing bowls with lids. Normally, I’d still probably pass because they are heavy and bulky, but remember our insane First Class luggage allowance? No problem bringing it home – plus, we’d have extra room in a suitcase after using up the diapers we brought. I’d just make sure to keep all the packaging so it would make it home safe (spoiler alert – it did!) 

My main reason for going into Costco was just to check out souvenir ideas. I’d read that there are some good options, including the chocolate-covered Mauna Loa macadamia nuts. So, I wandered around the snack area and, of course, everything I saw looked fabulous! But they are all giant packages, so it’s a hefty chunk of change to buy a snack. Plus, I had a toddler that was an enabler. Every time I picked up a package for a better look, Izzy commanded, “Mommy, in the cart!”  She wanted me to buy everything. I ended up with two packages of chocolate-covered snacks for us and one bag of the macadamias and one bag of the Hershey Kisses with macadamias as souvenirs for our parents. I figured we could go back later with Dug if we needed more. I don’t believe we did, though – just gave his parents the Kisses and mine the Mauna Loa nuts. They both loved them.

Here we are waiting to check out, with Izzy getting my wallet for me:





Yep, this is exactly the cart of items you’d expect at Costco in Hawaii :





Next, we headed over to nearby Target. I saw this at a stoplight and was amused at the "Snow Day" sign in Hawaii:





Izzy agreed to wear shoes so that she could walk at Target. Despite her wearing her jelly shoes earlier, I had been wise enough to bring her regular shoes, since I knew she was going to need them after she got her fill of the others falling off. So, she wore her shoes and wanted to walk alongside the cart and help me shop. 

We started in the baby food area, since I needed to stock her up on pouches, which she was seriously addicted to during this trip.  She wandered over to an endcap display for a moment and then returned and put this in the cart:





Yes, my kid managed to find the ONLY clearance-marked pouch in the store AND it has Cinderella’s carriage on it. I was so proud!  So, of course we got that. I picked out a bunch of others too and Izzy helped me toss them all into the cart. 

Then, to get to the grocery area, we had to walk past all the toys (good store planning!), so she played with things, but put them all back quickly:





Izzy helped with all the grocery shopping by putting things in the cart and sometimes pushing the cart. She got a few compliments from others on her cuteness and obedience, so that was nice. 

While we were getting our groceries, Dug was exploring his resort. He was staying at the Smoke Tree Ranch in Palm Springs, California. Coincidentally, this was a destination that Walt Disney himself frequented. He loved the place and built a vacation home there. It was where he got away from Hollywood to spend long weekends with his family relaxing. Here’s a whole write-up on it that I found, for anyone interested: https://d23.com/walts-hidden-hideaway/

So, Dug was wandering the halls taking these pictures of the artwork:













Pretty cool! We were both staying in Disney-affiliated venues, I guess.

But back to our Target run! While I was checking out, Izzy spotted some tiny Disney Princess toys in the display. She played quietly with the dolls while I was getting our cart rung up:





Several customers commented on how cute/good she was (she kind-of looked like she was by herself, as she was maybe 5 feet away from my register, but I was watching her). 

We headed out of Target and returned to Aulani. I threw the Pyrex box into the basket on the stroller and we cruised in quickly to meet Goofy by the pool (because OF COURSE you bring a box of mixing bowls to meet the characters! )

Up next: Character meets!*


----------



## Denovagirl

Hahaha. Ahhhh life with a toddler... I'm cracking up over the shoes because that is our kids too, not my favorite stage, and Maddie still likes to take them off in her car seat now, but it's getting better. 

Man, I could really go for a chocolate covered macadamia nut right now...mmmmm!! 

Yay Goofy! Waiting for the next post!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Next visit, I think either this or Kailua Beach would be a good place to take the family for some beach time.



Duly noted!  Looks like a great spot.



Dugette said:


> We helped clean the sand off each others’ feet and get shoes back on (of course, we still ended up getting sand all over the floor of the car and Izzy’s carseat).



Always a losing battle, no matter what you do!



Dugette said:


> Oh, and this couple had no use for guardrails







Dugette said:


> It got to the point where we were just laughing at the fact that it seemed this neighborhood required people to have a tiny, white dog before taking up residence.



 That's one weird homeowners association.



Dugette said:


> Our original plan had been to eat dinner at Kona Brewing, along our scenic drive (near Waikiki). However, we decided to skip that in favor of seeing the Waikiki sights before it got dark. We will probably get back next trip, though, as Dug's dad has requested a meal there. And it was nice to see Waikiki by sunset, so I think we made the right call.



You won't regret going to Kona!  Good spot.



Dugette said:


> The Honolulu airport is ridiculously confusing



That's an understatement!



Dugette said:


> Any time you have the word “delightful” in your forecast more than once is a good sign, I’d say.



Never happens at home for some reason.



Dugette said:


> Toddlers are funny.



Unless they're screaming.



Dugette said:


> Our “standard” view was about as close to an “island view” as you can get.



Looks very nice!



Dugette said:


> But back to Aulani!



 No disrespect to Palm Springs, but yeah!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I like the description for 11/15: "A full day of sunshine" and 11/11: "Delightful with sunshine" - just makes it sound so pleasant.  Almost wish it added "And don't it feel good?!?!?!"

man, first class flights but then having to "slum" it with those standard view   Guess on Hawaii, the standard is set pretty high when it comes to views

That is pretty cool they have that recorded message about the character meets - hope it helped/was accurate

Glad the concierge area was able to take care of you - I bet that happens a lot that people think they can't use it of they aren't staying concierge or something and wait at the main line.

I didn't realize there were places in the US where being on your cell phone while driving (not hands free) WASN'T illegal.  It definitely is in New York, so something to remember if you ever come to visit 

Sounds cute with Izzy pushing/helping with the cart.  One thing we have found with the kids getting bigger is that they (especially Olivia) want to push the cart or stroller or whatever and insist they have it and do not need any help (even though she can't see over the top of it so I have no idea how she thinks she knows where she is going) - so now arguments have changed from "are you riding in the car or walking?" to "no, you can't push the cart by yourself!"

I new Walt frequented Palm Springs and loved it there but didn't recall the Smoke Tree specifically - so that is pretty cool.  If Dug's workplace wants to have their retreat at Disney associated places he should suggest next time they just do it at Aulani


----------



## LuvEeyore

Love the pictures of Izzy playing with the dolls.  If all children were so easily entertained at Target.


----------



## MEK

So I have to admit - I chuckled a bit when I saw your Costco purchases.    Because, yes, everyone DOES need mixing bowls when they go to Hawaii. 

I remember the first time I pumped gas with those extra long hoses at a BJs. 

Beautiful standard view.  I would say you made out very well with the view. 

Loved seeing this update!


----------



## schmass

Wow, you had a great standard view!   It must have been so nice to sit out on the balcony and enjoy breakfast out there (well, when your stomach was feeling better, anyway).

Interesting tip about the gas indicator - I never knew that!

Too funny about the pyrex bowls.  Nice that your luggage allowance was generous enough that you could take advantage of the good deal!

Izzy's dress was so cute. I'm glad that she wanted to wear it even if she wasn't into dresses at the time!  And who wouldn't want to wear jelly shoes?!  They were my favorites when I was little!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> It got to the point where we were just laughing at the fact that it seemed this neighborhood required people to have a tiny, white dog before taking up residence.



You'd think all dogs would have tans from living on an island 



Dugette said:


> Dug turned on his phone and checked Facebook and – huge coincidence! – saw that his dad’s cousin (who lives in Canada) posted that he’d just arrived at his Ko Olina resort for a family vacation.



That is crazy how those things work out! 



Dugette said:


>



Uhh...no thanks.  Doesn't matter if it's Mickey Head shaped.  I'll NEVER pass 4 bucks for Spam! 



Dugette said:


> Guess that’ll teach me to eat in Hawaii!



 but  



Dugette said:


>



Yeah, you don't look good or happy at all.  



Dugette said:


> Soon, he and Izzy met me at the car and it turns out he didn’t see my text.







Dugette said:


> I think we got on the road at least reasonably close to our 9:30pm goal (his flight was at 11:50pm). Izzy fell asleep and I stayed awake, so that was good.



I remember you saying a while back that you mainly drive places, but was he able to drive you guys at least to the airport this night so you could relax?



Dugette said:


> This night was one of the very few times in her life that that carseat-to-stroller transfer was successful and she stayed asleep:



The night you needed it most 



Dugette said:


>



Yep, that sucks!



Dugette said:


>



I love how optimistic and happy this app is! 



Dugette said:


> (remember, this was a low-budget trip, despite the fact that we stayed at Aulani and flew First Class…really, it was! )







Dugette said:


> She was VERY upset that the door was closed



Another "Kid that cries over random things' story 



Dugette said:


>



You look much happier today! 



Dugette said:


>





Dugette said:


>



Very nice for Standard!  When I think Disney standard I think, parking lot or garbage cans.  This is great!



Dugette said:


>



Yeah, i'll take your view 



Dugette said:


> I had wondered beforehand how much you can fit in a fridge there, so took some pictures for anyone else wondering



I'm always interested in fridge sizes, now moreso with DS so thanks! 



Dugette said:


> Then I called the character meet extension, which has a new recorded message each day with the character meet times and locations.



I don't know why, but I thought they had like a 'Navigator' like they have on the cruises for the daily plans, no?



Dugette said:


> After I got off the phone, I remembered that I had seen something in my pre-trip research about cell phone usage being illegal while driving in Hawaii unless it was hands-free. Um, oops!



This isn't in every state?!  I for sure thought it was!  Yep, you have to come up with clever ways to talk on the phone.  Like sticking it in your shirt with the microphone facing up.  Hey it works when necessary! 



Dugette said:


> In case anyone else could benefit from this tip (since I managed to go like 37 years before learning it): most cars have a little arrow on the gas gauge that indicates which side of the car the fuel door is on.



I knew this but always forget!  Thanks for the reminder.



Dugette said:


> (And this concludes Random Costco Gas Pumping Tips by Dugette ).



I actually like your random tips.  Keep em coming always.



Dugette said:


> I got a set of Pyrex mixing bowls



Why is this something I would buy?



Dugette said:


> “Mommy, in the cart!”



Such an enabler.   But you can't say no to a cute face!



Dugette said:


> Yes, my kid managed to find the ONLY clearance-marked pouch in the store AND it has Cinderella’s carriage on it. I was so proud!



You've taught her well. 



Dugette said:


>



Love that he was still get touches of Disney during his conference.


----------



## cindianne320

Ah, the joys of toddlers with opinions.  Looks like you had a successful trip to both stores. Can't wait to hear about the character meets at Aulani!

I loved reading the article about Walt in Palm Springs- how cool that Dug was also at a "Disney" resort!


----------



## Imagineer5

What nice weather esp compared to what it was at home, I'm sure!! Sorry you were sick overnight though.  8:20 is definitely sleeping in once you have a kid.  I'm happy if we reach 7:30, and I'm usually awake by 6 regardless. Anyway nice relaxing morning start to the day!

Glad you got your groceries, and funny about Dug's hotel being affiliated with Disney as well!

Can't wait to hear about the character meets! I love the seemingly random mix of Disney with Hawaii at Aulani, but it is so nice for families.

And that lei in the fridge made me reminisce on my visits there.  I loved those leis, one of my favorite smells!


----------



## hokieinpa

Catching up!

Beautiful views again! It sounds like a great night riding around. I'm sorry dinner didn't agree with you again.  I know I've said it before, but being sick on vacation is just the worst!

I'm glad the trip to/from the airport went smoothly. Keeping the toddler asleep through all the transitions is quite a feat!

It sounds like you and Izzy had quite a morning! Love the views from your "standard" room! 

I had no idea about the arrow indicating the location of the tank - very useful fact you worked in there! 

I love the purchase of the Pyrex bowls! That is totally something that would happen to me!

Excited to read about your meet with Goofy...mixing bowls in tow!


----------



## Jackiemarie21

I can totally see myself purchasing mixing bowls like that.  I do that sort of thing all the time.  When it's a deal, it's a deal no matter where you are!

Oh, the shoes!  First of all, why do toddlers always want to wear the shoes you don't want them to?  Second of all, why can't they keep them on?  Two seconds after we back out of the driveway the shoes come off!  Charlotte is finally starting to stop that, but the shoes drive me nuts!

Izzy did look adorable, and obedient!  And a celerance shipper as well? What a good mommy!

I think shopping looks way more fun in Hawaii, I need to try it!


----------



## Dugette

Denovagirl said:


> Hahaha. Ahhhh life with a toddler... I'm cracking up over the shoes because that is our kids too, not my favorite stage, and Maddie still likes to take them off in her car seat now, but it's getting better.


Yep, it was a never-ending battle over shoes on this trip. Izzy is still fairly obsessed with shoes, but generally a bit more reasonable about what she should where in what circumstances (i.e. - toy princess shoes stay in the house - or the car )



Denovagirl said:


> Man, I could really go for a chocolate covered macadamia nut right now...mmmmm!!


Me too!



Denovagirl said:


> Yay Goofy! Waiting for the next post!


Coming up shortly! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Duly noted! Looks like a great spot.


It was quite beautiful! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Always a losing battle, no matter what you do!


Yep! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>


I had read in that Oahu Revealed book about how there have been many deaths of hikers tumbling over cliffs on the island, so that was on my mind when I saw them (they had definitely jumped a rail to get there).



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's one weird homeowners association.


I know, doesn't it just make you want to move there with a Black Lab? 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You won't regret going to Kona! Good spot.


Great to hear! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's an understatement!


I was so, so lost there. The signage is terrible and nothing is intuitive. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Never happens at home for some reason.


Doesn't happen here either. We have crazy forecasts that involve pictures of icicles sometimes (and what does that mean?! will they be falling from the SKY?! )



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unless they're screaming.


Well, depends how ridiculous the thing is that they're screaming about. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks very nice!


It was great! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> No disrespect to Palm Springs, but yeah!






TheMaxRebo said:


> I like the description for 11/15: "A full day of sunshine" and 11/11: "Delightful with sunshine" - just makes it sound so pleasant. Almost wish it added "And don't it feel good?!?!?!"


Haha, they should add that! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> man, first class flights but then having to "slum" it with those standard view  Guess on Hawaii, the standard is set pretty high when it comes to views


We really lucked out with that view, as the Standards often have views of the parking garage or the convention center. We were prepared for that, but ended up getting pretty much the best standard view you could get (highest floor).



TheMaxRebo said:


> That is pretty cool they have that recorded message about the character meets - hope it helped/was accurate


It was great and I had no issues with it. Used it most every day. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad the concierge area was able to take care of you - I bet that happens a lot that people think they can't use it of they aren't staying concierge or something and wait at the main line.


I'm sure it does. I was slightly hesitant, but I figured I'd ask and see what she said, since she was just sitting there by herself anyway.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I didn't realize there were places in the US where being on your cell phone while driving (not hands free) WASN'T illegal. It definitely is in New York, so something to remember if you ever come to visit


Huh, well if you ever make it to Minnesota, get ready to make all your calls while you're driving, no hands-free needed!  Texting while driving is illegal here (not that it stops people ), but you can make calls. Of course, both of our cars have bluetooth, so we are hands-free anyway. But in the rental car in Hawaii, I had no clue if that was even an option and I certainly wasn't paired with it or anything if it was. Didn't realize that was a common state law. Oops. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Sounds cute with Izzy pushing/helping with the cart. One thing we have found with the kids getting bigger is that they (especially Olivia) want to push the cart or stroller or whatever and insist they have it and do not need any help (even though she can't see over the top of it so I have no idea how she thinks she knows where she is going) - so now arguments have changed from "are you riding in the car or walking?" to "no, you can't push the cart by yourself!"


 I can see Izzy doing the same thing not too far down the road. She's quite the little "helper."



TheMaxRebo said:


> I new Walt frequented Palm Springs and loved it there but didn't recall the Smoke Tree specifically - so that is pretty cool. If Dug's workplace wants to have their retreat at Disney associated places he should suggest next time they just do it at Aulani


Wouldn't that be sweet? 



LuvEeyore said:


> Love the pictures of Izzy playing with the dolls.  If all children were so easily entertained at Target.


Thanks, it worked out quite well!


----------



## Dugette

MEK said:


> So I have to admit - I chuckled a bit when I saw your Costco purchases.  Because, yes, everyone DOES need mixing bowls when they go to Hawaii.


But of course! 



MEK said:


> I remember the first time I pumped gas with those extra long hoses at a BJs.


It's a weird feeling to pull the nozzle so far out and around/over your vehicle.



MEK said:


> Beautiful standard view. I would say you made out very well with the view.


Couldn't have asked for better (and didn't, as we didn't put in a room request at all).



MEK said:


> Loved seeing this update!


Thanks!



schmass said:


> Wow, you had a great standard view! It must have been so nice to sit out on the balcony and enjoy breakfast out there (well, when your stomach was feeling better, anyway).


I really enjoyed having it - very peaceful and relaxing. It gets used during nap time later on this day. 



schmass said:


> Interesting tip about the gas indicator - I never knew that!


Happy to help! Figured I couldn't possibly be the only person that went through life without knowing that.



schmass said:


> Too funny about the pyrex bowls. Nice that your luggage allowance was generous enough that you could take advantage of the good deal!


It was one of those sale displays and it was irresistible, considering the circumstances. 



schmass said:


> Izzy's dress was so cute. I'm glad that she wanted to wear it even if she wasn't into dresses at the time! And who wouldn't want to wear jelly shoes?! They were my favorites when I was little!


I was glad she actually was agreeable. The shoes were cute, but so obnoxious to keep putting them back on. 



Leshaface said:


> You'd think all dogs would have tans from living on an island


Haha, they probably bring them to the doggie salon to dye their fur. 



Leshaface said:


> That is crazy how those things work out!


It was really an amazing coincidence! 



Leshaface said:


> Uhh...no thanks. Doesn't matter if it's Mickey Head shaped. I'll NEVER pass 4 bucks for Spam!


Agreed!



Leshaface said:


> but


Glad I get another trip to (hopefully) eat more things. 



Leshaface said:


> Yeah, you don't look good or happy at all.


I took that shot just to remember how horrible I was feeling that night.



Leshaface said:


>






Leshaface said:


> I remember you saying a while back that you mainly drive places, but was he able to drive you guys at least to the airport this night so you could relax?


Well, when I rented the car, I had a free second driver, but they needed his ID to put him on - and Dug and Izzy were at the airport, since I'd done the car rental solo. So, I just skipped it and figured I'd drive everywhere. So, technically, he wasn't supposed to be driving. Plus, I think he was tired too and I do better driving tired than he does (I can keep myself awake, he needs to chat, so I wouldn't have rested either way).



Leshaface said:


> The night you needed it most


Thank goodness! 



Leshaface said:


> Yep, that sucks!


He wasn't too pleased when he discovered that. 



Leshaface said:


> I love how optimistic and happy this app is!


Me too!



Leshaface said:


>


The airfare and Aulani stay combined were like $1800 for the three of us. Can't beat that! Add on normal meal/misc. spending and it's a bargain trip to Hawaii! 



Leshaface said:


> Another "Kid that cries over random things' story


Yep, we seem to have a LOT of those lately. 



Leshaface said:


> You look much happier today!


Much! Sleep is the best! 



Leshaface said:


> Very nice for Standard! When I think Disney standard I think, parking lot or garbage cans. This is great!


I had low expectations, so this blew them out of the water. Very happy!



Leshaface said:


> Yeah, i'll take your view


Me too!



Leshaface said:


> I'm always interested in fridge sizes, now moreso with DS so thanks!


You're welcome, same here.



Leshaface said:


> I don't know why, but I thought they had like a 'Navigator' like they have on the cruises for the daily plans, no?


They do have the Daily Iwa, which is what you're thinking of. However, I don't believe it listed the exact character meet times, so I had to get them this way. But, good point, I'm sure I picked up a copy at the front desk when I got back that night.



Leshaface said:


> This isn't in every state?! I for sure thought it was! Yep, you have to come up with clever ways to talk on the phone. Like sticking it in your shirt with the microphone facing up. Hey it works when necessary!


Huh, funny! It's not here, so I guess I never gave it much thought. 



Leshaface said:


> I knew this but always forget! Thanks for the reminder.


You're welcome. 



Leshaface said:


> I actually like your random tips. Keep em coming always.


Yay, I am a font of random information! 



Leshaface said:


> Why is this something I would buy?


Because you're cool too. 



Leshaface said:


> Such an enabler. But you can't say no to a cute face!


Sure makes it harder. 



Leshaface said:


> You've taught her well.


I couldn't believe she did that! 



Leshaface said:


> Love that he was still get touches of Disney during his conference.


That was pretty cool. He really loved the place!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> Ah, the joys of toddlers with opinions.


Yes, "joys."  I've been on a winning streak the last two days, though. Nearly everything I say is followed by Izzy saying, "Oh, that's a good idea, Mommy!" 



cindianne320 said:


> Looks like you had a successful trip to both stores.


It worked out pretty much according to plan, so that's a win! 



cindianne320 said:


> Can't wait to hear about the character meets at Aulani!


Coming up next! 



cindianne320 said:


> I loved reading the article about Walt in Palm Springs- how cool that Dug was also at a "Disney" resort!


Glad you enjoyed it. Seems like a bit of Disney trivia that most people don't know about. 



Imagineer5 said:


> What nice weather esp compared to what it was at home, I'm sure!!


I was so happy to see such a lovely forecast! 



Imagineer5 said:


> Sorry you were sick overnight though.


Thanks, that stomach bug just would not go away. 



Imagineer5 said:


> 8:20 is definitely sleeping in once you have a kid. I'm happy if we reach 7:30, and I'm usually awake by 6 regardless. Anyway nice relaxing morning start to the day!


We are awfully lucky, since I know most toddler parents don't get to sleep in. We typically do get the chance on weekends, though, since Izzy has such a good imagination that when she wakes up, she happily plays with all her animals in her crib, enacting all sorts of dramas, until we come get her. It's pretty awesome! 



Imagineer5 said:


> Glad you got your groceries, and funny about Dug's hotel being affiliated with Disney as well!


It was pretty cool that he had Disney stuff along the walls to admire. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Can't wait to hear about the character meets! I love the seemingly random mix of Disney with Hawaii at Aulani, but it is so nice for families.


It's really interesting how there are characters (limited ones) there, but they are not ever-present like at the parks. You really need to know where to look, so it's definitely a more Hawaiian feel than a Disney feel.



Imagineer5 said:


> And that lei in the fridge made me reminisce on my visits there. I loved those leis, one of my favorite smells!


They are great!



hokieinpa said:


> Catching up!
> 
> Beautiful views again! It sounds like a great night riding around. I'm sorry dinner didn't agree with you again.  I know I've said it before, but being sick on vacation is just the worst!


I agree, I'd much rather be sick at home/work than on a vacation I've been anticipating like this. 



hokieinpa said:


> I'm glad the trip to/from the airport went smoothly. Keeping the toddler asleep through all the transitions is quite a feat!


I was so glad that she was so incredibly tired! 



hokieinpa said:


> It sounds like you and Izzy had quite a morning! Love the views from your "standard" room!


That view was fantastic and more than we ever expected. 



hokieinpa said:


> I had no idea about the arrow indicating the location of the tank - very useful fact you worked in there!


Oooh, glad to help! I cannot believe how many rental cars I got out of and looked for the gas cap on before learning about this. 



hokieinpa said:


> I love the purchase of the Pyrex bowls! That is totally something that would happen to me!


Hey, I even still use them on a regular basis, so a unique souvenir! 



hokieinpa said:


> Excited to read about your meet with Goofy...mixing bowls in tow!


Coming right up! 



Jackiemarie21 said:


> I can totally see myself purchasing mixing bowls like that. I do that sort of thing all the time. When it's a deal, it's a deal no matter where you are!


That's a good way to put it. A deal anywhere is still a deal. 



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Oh, the shoes! First of all, why do toddlers always want to wear the shoes you don't want them to? Second of all, why can't they keep them on? Two seconds after we back out of the driveway the shoes come off! Charlotte is finally starting to stop that, but the shoes drive me nuts!


Yep, shoes are just another awesome toy to them.  Izzy wore her boots far past winter just because we didn't want to fight that battle. 



Jackiemarie21 said:


> Izzy did look adorable, and obedient! And a celerance shipper as well? What a good mommy!


I was so proud of her clearance find! 



Jackiemarie21 said:


> I think shopping looks way more fun in Hawaii, I need to try it!


Yes, you should give it a go!


----------



## Dugette

*Character Meet Spree*
*
Goofy’s meeting place was by the pool, right next to an area that is zero-entry and great for getting into the lazy river tubes. Izzy spotted Goofy as we approached the area:





Yep, there he is up there (from our vantage point in line):





The line moved along decently and, soon enough, it was Izzy’s turn:





Our failed attempts to get her to look at the camera :









Bye-bye high-five:





I also have video that shows she apparently ran back into my arms, which is how I ended up in those pictures with them:



(click to watch)

I thought that was a good starter meet for the day. She usually needs her warm-up time with character meets.

Once we finished with Goofy, we headed up to the room to drop off the bowls and a bag of cold food I’d brought in from the car. We also grabbed Izzy’s new autograph book for the rest of the meets – I guess I bought it at some point in the gift shop – it's an Aulani-specific book.

Then we made another run down to the car. I’d parked on the lobby level of the parking garage to make the trip easier (no elevator needed). We grabbed the rest of the bags of groceries. Most fit under the stroller, but I ended up carrying one and hung one from the carabiner on the stroller handle. 

As we were approaching the elevators to get to our room, I saw a bride and groom:





Our elevator was shared with a super friendly dad who had kids dressed as Mulan and a pirate. Back in the room, I quickly put the groceries away so that we could get back down to our next scheduled character meet. 

Meanwhile, Dug was enjoying Smoke Tree Ranch:





Very nice!

Izzy and I made our way back out to the pool area with the stroller. I stopped and asked a lifeguard how to get to the meet area without taking the stairs. Turned out that the ramps were very convenient to where we came out of the building. Basically, go right to the main meeting area and left to Goofy’s meeting area. 

The next meet was Donald Duck and he would also be Izzy’s first autograph (yes, as you’ll hear the CM say in the video, Donald’s #1! )

Izzy initially went up on her own, but then got scared and came running back to me. So, we then went up together to have Donald sign her book and that made her much more comfortable. Though the Goofy meet had a Photopass person, most of the character meets did not. However, the CMs working at them were willing to take pictures for us:





Apparently the CMs aren’t all that familiar with iPhones, as you’ll hear at the end of the video, but otherwise she did a nice job of taking over the video when I had to go up with Izzy:



(click to watch)

After we met Donald, we just stepped aside for about 10 minutes to wait for the meet to change to Mickey & Minnie (same location). Izzy and this other little girl played with a rock:





By the way, you can also see the autograph book on the stroller console, along with the refillable mug (I can't remember if I mentioned we got one).

When the line began forming, we jumped in and were just a few parties back. We were right behind a CM (on the right in the pic below) that was helping a family to meet Mickey for their kid’s birthday. Not sure what the circumstances were (it seemed maybe it was an extra bit of pixie dust for them ), but that was cool:





Izzy found herself a nice leaf to play with while we waited:





Izzy was really excited to meet Minnie and was yelling out that she was going to see Minnie. However, when I turned the selfie video to her, she got shy.  The video isn’t great, but the end is cute, since she lights up when they walk by:



(click to watch)

Soon, it was our turn. I think the video speaks for itself, but I’ll summarize anyway. Izzy was SO excited to meet Minnie, but when she went up to hug Minnie, she just got turned around and posed for a picture.  Minnie was NOT interactive at all. They might as well have put out a Minnie statue for photo ops and called it good. This one definitely ranks up there as one of our most awkward and disappointing character meets. And I was a bit worried, because I doubt Aulani has as many “friends” of Minnie as WDW does, so there’s a chance she’s often in a “mood.” Here’s the cringe-worthy video of that one:



(click to watch)

Thankfully, Mickey was more interactive and affectionate, which seemed to inspire Minnie slightly, so Izzy did get a small kiss from her:



(click to watch)

It wasn’t easy to get Izzy to look at cameras, so this is the best shot I got:





Then a CM took some of all of us. This one cracks me up, since Izzy is admiring Minnie’s shoes :





And another not-looking-at-the-camera shot:





After all that fun, it was time to get back to the room for our naps!

Up next: Napping, relaxing, pool time, and dinner. A very low-key evening at Aulani.*


----------



## Jackiemarie21

I love all the characters I their Hawiian outfits! That looks like lots of fun!  Mickey looks really cute in his outfit, so laid back. I think the pic of Izzy is admiring Minnie's shoes is especially cute.  Typical girl can't stop looking at the shoes!
I remember the days of not looking at the camera.  We have lots of what I call "action" shots from those days.  Side of face, from the back,looking down, looking up. All precious memories.


----------



## alohamom

Oh poor Izzy getting turned around by Minnie! Maybe Minnie didnt hear you? Kinda confusing for a little one though...


----------



## lorimay

Izzy is the cutest!!!!


----------



## cindianne320

Izzy looked so cute meeting the characters! I love their Hawaiian outfits. Too bad Minnie was so dry- though her outfit was adorable!

I hope you got a nap in and that the stomach bug is finally gone!


----------



## MEK

That picture with Izzy pointing at Minnie's shoes is just too funny and cute!  I love her dress.  Talk about character-a-polozza!  How fun!


----------



## hokieinpa

Wow - lots of characters! I'm sorry the Minnie meet was a bust. Very sad for a Minnie lover like Izzy!

It sounds like a nice, relaxing evening ahead - perfect after some busy days and not feeling so hot.


----------



## Denovagirl

I agree on loving the Hawaiian outfits on the characters! So cute!! 

Bummer on Minnie... Oh well, it doesn't happen to often that you get a dud.... 

All the water stuff looks so fun!! I wanna go play!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

seems like a pretty neat spot for a Character meet and like the outfits that they are all wearing.  I love how when you cycle through all the pictures Izzy is looking in every single direction except at the camera 

Bummer about Minnie not being too interactive - I hope that didn't continue throughout the week.  At least Mickey was there to help - otherwise that might have been very awkward.  



Dugette said:


>



yup, I could definitely not pull that suit off


----------



## LuvEeyore

Izzy cracks me up.  She is just like Morgan....she notices the shoes and Morgan is almost 21!!  I hope Izzy doesn't have as many shoes as Morgan cause if she does, nothing else will fit in her closet.  Wonder if Minnie has that problem?


----------



## Imagineer5

Such a nice way to spend some mommy daughter time in Hawaii! Love all the characters and the pics!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Our failed attempts to get her to look at the camera




Boy, I know how that goes.



Dugette said:


> Izzy was really excited to meet Minnie and was yelling out that she was going to see Minnie. However, when I turned the selfie video to her, she got shy.



I know how that goes, too!  Isn't it always the way?



Dugette said:


> Minnie was NOT interactive at all. They might as well have put out a Minnie statue for photo ops and called it good.



Well, boo hiss.  That's not good.


----------



## schmass

Those pictures with Mickey and Minnie are so cute!  Even if Minnie was a little awkward...


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> Apparently the CMs aren’t all that familiar with iPhones, as you’ll hear at the end of the video



  That is so weird to me.  I guess I expect every one to know how a camera works??



Dugette said:


>



How cute!



Dugette said:


> The video isn’t great, but the end is cute, since she lights up when they walk by:



Aw she totally smiles



Dugette said:


> but when she went up to hug Minnie, she just got turned around and posed for a picture.



OH my gosh that was super weird, like okay enough with the hug let's take a picture



Dugette said:


> Thankfully, Mickey was more interactive and affectionate, which seemed to inspire Minnie slightly, so Izzy did get a small kiss from her:



Good!



Dugette said:


>



I do love Mickey's costume.  Minnie should have a lei!


----------



## Dugette

Jackiemarie21 said:


> I love all the characters I their Hawiian outfits! That looks like lots of fun! Mickey looks really cute in his outfit, so laid back. I think the pic of Izzy is admiring Minnie's shoes is especially cute. Typical girl can't stop looking at the shoes!


Thanks. Yeah, those outfits are great! Izzy has quite the shoe obsession, which is funny, as I don't at all.



Jackiemarie21 said:


> I remember the days of not looking at the camera. We have lots of what I call "action" shots from those days. Side of face, from the back,looking down, looking up. All precious memories.


Yep, action shots.  Or, when I do get her to look at the camera, it's some over-exagerrated smile. Still cute, though.



alohamom said:


> Oh poor Izzy getting turned around by Minnie! Maybe Minnie didnt hear you? Kinda confusing for a little one though...


Yeah, I don't know what was up with Minnie. She was just ready to pose for a picture, but not really into playing at all, I guess.



lorimay said:


> Izzy is the cutest!!!!


Thank you! 



cindianne320 said:


> Izzy looked so cute meeting the characters! I love their Hawaiian outfits. Too bad Minnie was so dry- though her outfit was adorable!


Yeah, those outfits are really cute!



cindianne320 said:


> I hope you got a nap in and that the stomach bug is finally gone!


I think the bug was about gone by then. We'll have to see what my notes say. But I think the worst was over.



MEK said:


> That picture with Izzy pointing at Minnie's shoes is just too funny and cute!  I love her dress.  Talk about character-a-polozza!  How fun!


There are limited characters at Aulani, but we sure had fun meeting lots of them in a short time. I love that shot of her in awe of Minnie's shoes.



hokieinpa said:


> Wow - lots of characters! I'm sorry the Minnie meet was a bust. Very sad for a Minnie lover like Izzy!


Yeah, we had really been looking forward to the Minnie meet and it was a bit of a letdown. I was just hoping that we'd have better ones later in the week.



hokieinpa said:


> It sounds like a nice, relaxing evening ahead - perfect after some busy days and not feeling so hot.


Exactly!



Denovagirl said:


> I agree on loving the Hawaiian outfits on the characters! So cute!!


I know, aren't they adorable?



Denovagirl said:


> Bummer on Minnie... Oh well, it doesn't happen to often that you get a dud....


Exactly, most of them are pretty good, so I tried not to let it bother me (or Izzy).



Denovagirl said:


> All the water stuff looks so fun!! I wanna go play!


It's a pretty fun place!



TheMaxRebo said:


> seems like a pretty neat spot for a Character meet and like the outfits that they are all wearing. I love how when you cycle through all the pictures Izzy is looking in every single direction except at the camera


Haha, yeah, there's way more interesting things to look at than the camera. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummer about Minnie not being too interactive - I hope that didn't continue throughout the week. At least Mickey was there to help - otherwise that might have been very awkward.


Yeah, Mickey really saved the day on that meet - glad they were together.



TheMaxRebo said:


> yup, I could definitely not pull that suit off


I doubt that many can.



LuvEeyore said:


> Izzy cracks me up.  She is just like Morgan....she notices the shoes and Morgan is almost 21!!  I hope Izzy doesn't have as many shoes as Morgan cause if she does, nothing else will fit in her closet.  Wonder if Minnie has that problem?


Ha, I'm sure Minnie has that problem...her shoes are HUGE!  Izzy definitely is fond of footwear. We'll see how that pans out as she gets older. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Such a nice way to spend some mommy daughter time in Hawaii! Love all the characters and the pics!


Thanks, it was really nice to spend the time together just enjoying the resort.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Boy, I know how that goes.


I'm sure you do.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I know how that goes, too! Isn't it always the way?


Of course, they know what they're doing. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, boo hiss. That's not good.


Nope, quite disappointing. 



schmass said:


> Those pictures with Mickey and Minnie are so cute!  Even if Minnie was a little awkward...


Thanks, I'm glad the pictures came out good.



Leshaface said:


> That is so weird to me. I guess I expect every one to know how a camera works??


I know, I didn't realize that she was confused until I watched it back afterwards.  Guess she doesn't use a lot of iPhones? 



Leshaface said:


> How cute!


It was.



Leshaface said:


> Aw she totally smiles


She lit up, yep.



Leshaface said:


> OH my gosh that was super weird, like okay enough with the hug let's take a picture


It was like she was just there to be in photos, not to interact. Every so often, we run into a character like that.



Leshaface said:


> Good!


I was glad that Mickey was able to make things more fun.



Leshaface said:


> I do love Mickey's costume. Minnie should have a lei!


She should! I wonder why she doesn't.


----------



## Dugette

*Naptime and Pool Time*
*
Back in the room, I think I let Izzy just play around and wind down for a few minutes while I braved some snacks (since I hadn’t been eating and was hungry again). I had a piece of Izzy’s rejected malasada from that morning (good, but not as good as fresh) and a dark chocolate sea salt pretzel from our Costco run:





Yum! If I’m going to get sick from eating, I might as well at least enjoy what I do eat. 

I eventually got Izzy into her pack ‘n’ play with the promise of pool time after she napped. 

In order to keep from distracting her while she fell asleep, I went and took a very leisurely shower. It was a nice break and I even used the fancy Aulani robe they provide.  It is really strange that there is no ventilation in the bathrooms, though.  I had read that in advance and it certainly seems to be true – I couldn’t find anything fan-like. Weird. 

I also see that my notes include a line of “shower tips”.  So, if you are going to Aulani and are used to basic shower controls, here’s my cheat sheet for their complicated system that we had to figure out by trial and error:

Shower tips: top knob should be down to not have water spray on you immediately, then right is rainshower and left is handheld, I believe - the bottom is on/off/temp and it will still be cold when you switch sources

At any rate, after my shower, Izzy was asleep.  I got in my swimsuit and sat out on the balcony with my laptop, making notes about the trip so far (this is why the shower control knobs were so fresh in my mind! ) 

In other random tips from my notes, there are no power outlets on the balcony. So, either make sure your electronics are charged in advance or bring an extension cord. I think I was able to just barely stretch my laptop cord to the nearest inside outlet later in the trip, but it’s not easy. At that time, though, I didn’t want to go in and make noise and wake Izzy, so I just hoped my low-power monitor and laptop held out:





I enjoyed just being out on the balcony, soaking up the day. 

Our plans after nap were to go try out the lazy river, the zero-entry pool area, and maybe the kids’ areas if they were still open (they closed and 5pm and she was still napping after 4pm, according to my notes).

By the time she woke up and got changed into her swimsuit, it was just before 5pm. We headed down the elevator, then followed some other guests to a towel and wristband dispensing station. They ask how many towels you’d like and they put on your wristbands after they scan your key card – our wristbands indicated DVC membership (since we were staying on rented points). The wristbands are different colors each day and Izzy got a kick out of us wearing matching ones. Oh, one other tip I discovered at some point this trip: Izzy’s key card opened the room, but did not have charging privileges. Unless I was planning to buy something, I only brought hers down to the pool so that I wouldn’t worry so much about someone stealing it and running up a bill (nobody stole one, but just a precaution). It worked fine to use hers to check us in for the wristbands too.

I asked them the time at the towel booth and they said it was just after 5pm. I told Izzy that we’d have to wait until tomorrow to use the water playground. Then, because I have no sense of direction, we wandered around for a long time before I found the zero-entry pool. It’s pretty much in the middle of the area and probably easy for everyone else to find, by the way.  Luckily, Izzy was too young to know how pathetically lost I was (though I’m sure she will tell me where to go next time, as she seems to have gotten Dug’s excellent sense of direction and already gets mad at me when I am driving and don’t take her preferred route).

Once we arrived at the zero entry area, we grabbed a chair to put our stuff on. It was late in the day and there were a lot of empty chairs nearby. I left the room key in the pocket of my swim cover-up pants (my attempt at making it hard to find) and I brought Izzy’s floating Mickey and Minnie toys that I’d found on clearance at Target before our trip (the Swimways Water Wobblies, like these: http://www.amazon.com/Swim-Ways-Swi..._sim_21_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0CPKB659QFGEA2ESTWN0). I also had her Puddle Jumper Life Jacket, but she didn’t want to wear it, so I left that behind for now, since I’d be holding her anyway.

So, we headed down to the zero-entry and I quickly learned that, despite several successful sessions of swim lessons, Izzy was now TERRIFIED of the water.  She refused to go in and was not happy about this at all, despite having been enthusiastic about the idea of going swimming.  I finally compromised by getting her to sit on a rock bench right by the entry to throw Mickey and Minnie into the water, then retrieve them (she really liked the toys, so was intrigued by this). However, she was only willing to retrieve them if they were REALLY close to her. Finally, after doing this for awhile, she was more willing to retrieve the ones that went further out, so she was making progress at getting into the water without fear. Yay!  And then my plan was quickly foiled. 

We threw them out a bit further again and a little girl comes over and says, “I’ll take Minnie, please!” And then she kept repeating it, over and over. She was about to help herself, so I had to go grab them, which ruined Izzy’s attempt to wade out further, but I just couldn’t have the other girl run off with Izzy’s beloved Minnie toy. I tried to gently explain to the other little girl that these were Izzy’s toys from home and she really needed them right now to help her not be scared of the water. However, this little girl was probably not a whole lot older than Izzy, so she was still upset.  I felt bad about not sharing, but I knew that it would cause an Izzy meltdown if the other girl took off with her toy that she was so attached to. The other little girl’s dad came over and told her that he would get her some, but she was just sobbing uncontrollably by that point. 

I felt really bad about the whole incident, especially because the other little girl and her parents ended up leaving the pool because she was so upset.  Her dad asked where we got the toys and I hated to tell him that we’d gotten them from the Target at home and I didn’t know if they were sold around here. I apologized for not being able to share because Izzy really needed them for encouragement in the water at that time – he completely understood and they weren’t upset (only their daughter was). 

So, once they headed out, we basically had to start all over again with the really close retrievals and trying to work our way up to longer ones again to get her back to the point she left off at. The incident had scared her and set her back in her progress. After doing that for a bit, she expressed interest in me holding her and showing her around the pool, so we did that. We had Mickey and Minnie “swim” with us and wandered all around the pool. It’s a big pool, as this is the main family pool. Izzy’s favorite part was when we went through the cave and found where the waterslide let out. She loved watching people come out of it and splash into the water. We stood there for a long time, watching strangers take the plunge. By the time we were ready to get out, colorful lights had turned on at the bottom of the pool, as it was starting to get dark. Very pretty!

So, this whole time, I had my dad’s water camera with me. He was kind enough to lend it to me for our trip so that I didn’t have to buy one.  This whole time, I had thought I was taking pictures, but I was dismayed to check now and find out that I was only focusing them when I pressed the button. I needed to hold it longer and I didn’t have ANY pictures. Oops. 

Since Izzy seemed pretty comfortable being held by me in the water, I wanted to go check out the infinity pool at sunset. We ended up not having enough time for the lazy river this evening. It was getting chilly, so I wrapped Izzy in a towel and we grabbed our things and relocated to another chair. The pools were nearby, so it wasn’t a long walk at all.

By the way, I do have one picture that I think is the main pool?





I didn’t end up taking many pictures in the infinity pool either, as I was also holding Izzy and managing Mickey & Minnie (i.e. keeping them from taking a dive over the infinity edge). But here’s what it looked like in the infinity pool, looking towards the ocean:





Izzy wanted to go into the cave off to the right, so we did that. Here is the view peeking out at the ocean from inside the cave:





The cave was sparkly inside and there was also a hot tub in there. Very cool. Plus, it was much warmer in this pool than the other and it felt great.  We just hung out for a bit and enjoyed the warm pool and the sunset:





We were so cold when we finally got out of there!  Izzy was shivering, so I got her dried off quickly, then wrapped up in her Ariel cover-up. We returned our pool towels and headed back to the room for dinner:









We had a gourmet in-room dining experience that night.  I discovered that I could not cook a hot dog in this microwave without making it explode, but at least they were warm and tasty. Izzy’s exploded hot dog was accompanied by cheese and raspberries (on a plate we brought from home):





I decided that my stomach was holding up okay after the earlier snack, so I’d eat dinner too. I used one of the provided disposable plates and skipped the raspberries:





I had a Fresca and Izzy had some milk in a cup we also brought from home. We both enjoyed our dinner:





Once dinner was over, I got her down to bed, as it was after her normal 7pm bedtime. I also laid down, intending to nap for a bit, to encourage her to drift off to sleep. Around 8:15pm, I suddenly realized that I’d forgotten all about the Starlit Hui show that night.  It’s Aulani’s free luau-like show and they only do it certain nights of the week, generally Monday and Thursday. I made a mental note to see it Thursday, since we’d missed our chance. Then Dug called around 8:30pm, which re-energized Izzy, who had still not quite fallen asleep. However, after that, we both fell asleep. 

I woke up around 11-something pm and just got up long enough to remove my contacts and do some minimal cleaning/prep for the next day. I was too tired to do anything else, so I got back in bed and we both were out until about 8am the next day.

Up next: Breakfast in paradise!
*


----------



## Imagineer5

Sounds like you had a relaxing nap time as well  and nice to just have plans to spend the evening at the pool, so you didn't have to worry too much about waking her up.  The pools look beautiful - I love caves and waterfalls and that whole look.  My heart sank for you when you said you hadn't actually been taking photos though with the water camera  so annoying and upsetting I'm sure!   It is too bad how scared Izzy was at first but glad you got her in the pool eventually.  The whole incident with the other little girl was sad though why weren't her parents right there? I don't let Aria play around a pool by herself so she wouldn't have gotten in that situation to begin with? Seems a bit strange, but anyway.  I'm glad they were understanding though. 

I don't think I needed to see a photo of your exploded hot dogs  LOL! but glad it was an easy dinner


----------



## TheMaxRebo

sounds like a fairly relaxing afternoon/evening and some nice pool time. The pictures you did post made it seem quite nice - though feel so bad about the issue with the waterproof camera. .... though, something else you can remedy on your next trip )

Sounds like a frustrating situation with the Minnie toy and the other child - at least there was a parent there to see how it went down and to explain it too ... I think most parents would totally understand.  Would have been worse if he didn't see why she was crying.


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> I also see that my notes include a line of “shower tips”.



And it's these tips (including fridge tips) you won't find in the Aulani fact sheet 



Dugette said:


> However, she was only willing to retrieve them if they were REALLY close to her. Finally, after doing this for awhile, she was more willing to retrieve the ones that went further out, so she was making progress at getting into the water without fear. Yay!



This is exactly what we were doing with DS over at a friends house.  Their pool is split off into two sections, an actual swimming area and a wading area where you can sit in the water without getting your chest and up wet.  We'd throw rings to get him to get further down into the water and it took a LONG time for him to actually bend down to pick them up, but we eventually picked up speed and got him to do more and more until he was finally ready to be picked up and held in the deep end. 



Dugette said:


> We threw them out a bit further again and a little girl comes over and says, “I’ll take Minnie, please!” And then she kept repeating it, over and over. She was about to help herself, so I had to go grab them, which ruined Izzy’s attempt to wade out further, but I just couldn’t have the other girl run off with Izzy’s beloved Minnie toy. I tried to gently explain to the other little girl that these were Izzy’s toys from home and she really needed them right now to help her not be scared of the water. However, this little girl was probably not a whole lot older than Izzy, so she was still upset.  I felt bad about not sharing, but I knew that it would cause an Izzy meltdown if the other girl took off with her toy that she was so attached to. The other little girl’s dad came over and told her that he would get her some, but she was just sobbing uncontrollably by that point.



Ugh that stinks.  Cause we're always trying to teach them to share but in certain instances, like this, it's hard.  I think you handled it as best and as nicely as possible.



Dugette said:


> I felt really bad about the whole incident, especially because the other little girl and her parents ended up leaving the pool because she was so upset.  Her dad asked where we got the toys and I hated to tell him that we’d gotten them from the Target at home and I didn’t know if they were sold around here. I apologized for not being able to share because Izzy really needed them for encouragement in the water at that time – he completely understood and they weren’t upset (only their daughter was).



I'm glad the parents didn't feel like their girl was entitled to the toys and totally understood!  Awesome.



Dugette said:


>





Dugette said:


>





Dugette said:


>



Wow, so so pretty!



Dugette said:


>



I love her little cover up!



Dugette said:


> I discovered that I could not cook a hot dog in this microwave without making it explode, but at least they were warm and tasty.



Try making 4 slits in the hot dog next time and it shouldn't explode


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Man, I really wish that infinity pool had been open when we were there.  It looks amazing!

Sorry for the incident with the toddler taking Izzy's toy.  I'm glad the parents were understanding.


----------



## SimplyGoofy

Hi, Dugette!  I'm WAY behind but am desperately trying to catch up!

Your last day of touring with Dug (Part I!) sounded lovely.  What gorgeous views from the top of the lookout.  I'm sorry your stomach was still causing issues for you - it's never fun to feel unwell on vacation.  Despite spending the extra money I'm sure the $2.77 for the Diet Coke was well-spent.  Caffeine is a wonderful, wonderful thing.  

I love your first day alone with Izzy!  I'm sorry some of the character interactions were lackluster, especially since the real bummer was her beloved Minnie.  I'm glad you had a chance to spend an afternoon at the pool, even if Izzy was a little nervous about the water. It's too bad that your nifty trick to luring her in the water caused the other little girl to be upset, but thing like that can happen.  I look forward to seeing what she thinks of the pool on her next trip!

Speaking of which, I'm super excited that you get to go back to Hawaii!  It will be great to have a full vacation as a family, and being able to escape Minnesota in January is always awesome!  Bravo to you for obtaining DVC rentals for nearly the whole family (although I'm in no way surprised!  ).


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> Sounds like you had a relaxing nap time as well  and nice to just have plans to spend the evening at the pool, so you didn't have to worry too much about waking her up.


Yeah, it was a really nice and relaxed part of our trip. The sort of down time we needed more of in WDW. 



Imagineer5 said:


> The pools look beautiful - I love caves and waterfalls and that whole look.


Me too - the whole place is just gorgeous. And you can't beat an infinity pool with a cave at sunset. They did a great job with the place.



Imagineer5 said:


> My heart sank for you when you said you hadn't actually been taking photos though with the water camera  so annoying and upsetting I'm sure!


I was so annoyed!  But, at least it was just the first night and I was able to get lots of other pool photos thoughout the rest of the trip, once I figured out what I was doing. But I wish I had more of that first evening.



Imagineer5 said:


> It is too bad how scared Izzy was at first but glad you got her in the pool eventually.


I'm glad we made progress - I sure hadn't expected her to be so scared of the zero entry area.  By the way, she completed the final parent/child swim class at the Y recently and she PASSED and starts the non-parent one next weekend. I can't believe it, as she spent all the weekly lessons (except the last one) basically clinging to either me or Dug (we switched off), begging us to "keep her safe" and she was not very good at all with listening to the teacher or taking instruction. However, that last class, she somehow got over it and did a great job, so they passed her. I'm a little concerned how it's going to go without us in the water with her.  I know she can do it, but I'm not sure she knows that, despite me telling her all the time. I've told her what a good swimmer Aria is, by the way. 



Imagineer5 said:


> The whole incident with the other little girl was sad though why weren't her parents right there? I don't let Aria play around a pool by herself so she wouldn't have gotten in that situation to begin with? Seems a bit strange, but anyway. I'm glad they were understanding though.


I was wondering the same thing about the parents - I'm always right there with Izzy and think I would be even if she was more confident.  I mean, they were in the pool too, but over on the other side of the zero entry and took their time coming over. At least they did eventually come after her, though.



Imagineer5 said:


> I don't think I needed to see a photo of your exploded hot dogs  LOL! but glad it was an easy dinner


 Sorry!  But, yeah, easy and still tasted fine. It's funny, we don't make hot dogs often, but I've never had that happen at home - just at Aulani.  Maybe our microwave is special. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> sounds like a fairly relaxing afternoon/evening and some nice pool time. The pictures you did post made it seem quite nice - though feel so bad about the issue with the waterproof camera. .... though, something else you can remedy on your next trip )


It was really a relaxing time. The whole pool area (and the resort as a whole) is just gorgeous and really well done.  We'll have to see about the water camera next time. I borrowed my dad's and I believe he's going to be on vacation while we are, so he probably will want to use it. And I'm too cheap to buy one.  I do have a waterproof pouch for my phone, so I could use that, but I'm a little afraid to submerge my phone that much. Hmmm, I'll have to think about this. (ETA: after brainstorming, I think I will suggest it to my dad as a Christmas gift for me ).



TheMaxRebo said:


> Sounds like a frustrating situation with the Minnie toy and the other child - at least there was a parent there to see how it went down and to explain it too ... I think most parents would totally understand. Would have been worse if he didn't see why she was crying.


Yeah, I don't know if they heard the whole thing, but I think they understood enough to know their child needed to be told no and we hadn't done anything to her. It was just so uncomfortable, though. I knew that Izzy would lose her mind if the other girl took off with her prized Minnie, but I hated having to upset the other girl. 



Leshaface said:


> And it's these tips (including fridge tips) you won't find in the Aulani fact sheet


 I do my part to help out my DIS-friends!  I think I will need to pull out those shower tips on our return visit to remind myself and help family. 



Leshaface said:


> This is exactly what we were doing with DS over at a friends house. Their pool is split off into two sections, an actual swimming area and a wading area where you can sit in the water without getting your chest and up wet. We'd throw rings to get him to get further down into the water and it took a LONG time for him to actually bend down to pick them up, but we eventually picked up speed and got him to do more and more until he was finally ready to be picked up and held in the deep end.


I'm glad it worked for him! Great minds think alike! 



Leshaface said:


> Ugh that stinks. Cause we're always trying to teach them to share but in certain instances, like this, it's hard. I think you handled it as best and as nicely as possible.


Thanks! And we did actually share with another girl later in the trip. But that moment just wasn't the right one if I wanted a calm toddler.



Leshaface said:


> I'm glad the parents didn't feel like their girl was entitled to the toys and totally understood! Awesome.


Me too. I hate telling someone else's kid no, but I didn't really see any alternative at that point, as Izzy was so attached to the toy (I mean, that was her sole motivation for tolerating the pool).



Leshaface said:


> Wow, so so pretty!


It really was!



Leshaface said:


> I love her little cover up!


Thanks! I got it at JCPenney's for almost nothing. I think I used a $10 off $10 or more coupon and it was like $2 after that or something.  I think it should still fit her next time too. Hopefully.



Leshaface said:


> Try making 4 slits in the hot dog next time and it shouldn't explode


And this is the kind of tip I need!  Thank you, I will try that!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, I really wish that infinity pool had been open when we were there. It looks amazing!


I wish it had been open for you too - it's great! I think you have no choice but to return. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry for the incident with the toddler taking Izzy's toy. I'm glad the parents were understanding.


Thanks, me too. Just an uncomfortable moment. I mean, their kid was polite and all, "I'll take Minnie, please." But I just couldn't do it. 



SimplyGoofy said:


> Hi, Dugette! I'm WAY behind but am desperately trying to catch up!


Welcome back! So happy you've returned from your hiatus! I wondered if I scared you (and Tracy) away! 



SimplyGoofy said:


> Your last day of touring with Dug (Part I!) sounded lovely. What gorgeous views from the top of the lookout. I'm sorry your stomach was still causing issues for you - it's never fun to feel unwell on vacation. Despite spending the extra money I'm sure the $2.77 for the Diet Coke was well-spent. Caffeine is a wonderful, wonderful thing.


It was a great day of touring, save for the stomach issues. And the Diet Coke was very needed that night. But, guess what, I think I've weaned myself off pop over the last couple weeks! 



SimplyGoofy said:


> I love your first day alone with Izzy! I'm sorry some of the character interactions were lackluster, especially since the real bummer was her beloved Minnie. I'm glad you had a chance to spend an afternoon at the pool, even if Izzy was a little nervous about the water. It's too bad that your nifty trick to luring her in the water caused the other little girl to be upset, but thing like that can happen. I look forward to seeing what she thinks of the pool on her next trip!


The characters were still fun, but Minnie wasn't exactly the best. Luckily, we get in a LOT more character meets this trip.  The pool was fun, but I really didn't expect Izzy to be so hesitant. I'm glad she got more comfortable, but sad we had to upset another little girl in the process. Lots more pool time coming on this trip still!



SimplyGoofy said:


> Speaking of which, I'm super excited that you get to go back to Hawaii!  It will be great to have a full vacation as a family, and being able to escape Minnesota in January is always awesome! Bravo to you for obtaining DVC rentals for nearly the whole family (although I'm in no way surprised!  ).


I am so looking forward to this trip. And, yes, getting the heck out of MN in January is on everyone's to-do list.  I'm really glad the DVC worked out - I love our point gal. I've basically used all her points the last few years.  But she's actually planning a WDW trip now, so I guess we need to take a break.


----------



## Dugette

*Table for Two*
*
We got up around 8am this morning, as we had a 9am breakfast reservation downstairs at Ama Ama, the nice sit-down restaurant at Aulani. We had hoped to have Dug at this meal too, but the timing just wouldn’t work out on any of the days he was there, so next time! I was texting with Dug’s dad while we got ready, though. He had shoveled the driveway and cleared snow off his deck , so he wanted to hear how Hawaii was. I sent him some pictures that just may have made him a bit jealous. 

Speaking of pictures, we stopped to check out the view from the windows on our floor, near the elevators:









Yep, not a bad day at all. 

We got down to Ama Ama, checked in, and waited for a few minutes:





Looking inside the restaurant from our bench at the entrance:





And then we were brought out to the patio and seated with an AMAZING view!  We need to come back here again for breakfast next time – between the view and the food, it’s fantastic!  Here’s a look:

















Yes, I could get used to such things.  I think I posted the one with Izzy on Facebook or something. You know, just to mess with all the Minnesotans digging their way out of the first snow of the season. 

Our waitress came by and was very friendly. I must have told her we had a dinner scheduled here later in the trip and she mentioned that the dinner menu was changing over to a brand new one on Thursday and it was MUCH better.  I was happy to hear this, as the food had pretty mixed reviews previously. She told me that she’d tried the new items and really enjoyed them. I know she made some recommendations that I tucked away in my memory to share with Dug before we dined here on our last night.

The waitress brought Izzy a water glass with a top on it and a straw, so Izzy proceeded to make a mess of that immediately  (water comes out of the straw hole in the top if you tip it too far). Oh, well, it’s just water. I just gave her the thermos of milk I’d brought and she was good.

I ordered Izzy the kids’ meal with strawberry yogurt, fruit, and a bran muffin, but asked if we could get some other type of pastry instead of the bran muffin, as I suspected she wouldn’t eat it. We got a guava pastry instead. Which, being a toddler, she still didn’t eat.  However, I was quite happy eating that vs. a bran muffin.  Here’s Izzy plate:





Izzy is a big fan of yogurt, so she loved that, BUT they had actual strawberries in the yogurt and that freaked her out, so I had to spoon them all out so that she’d eat. Silly girl - she actually does like strawberries, apparently just not in her yogurt.  Also, the waitress never brought the drink that was supposed to be included in the kids’ meal, but no big deal, as I’d brought milk anyway. (By the way, is this normal?  Nearly every time I’ve gotten Izzy a kids’ meal anywhere, it says it includes a drink, but they almost never bring one or ask what you want. I usually have a milk thermos with me anyway, so it’s not a big deal, but it just seems strange.)

I ordered what I’d come here for: Chocolate Milk-dipped Haupia Bread French Toast - stuffed with Bananas and Peanut Butter. It did not disappoint.  Here it is accompanied by the chocolate and peanut butter (I am a weirdo that doesn’t like syrup, so this was perfect for me!):





Looks like Izzy’s going to town back there :





A better view of the inside of the French toast:





And then I made the magic:





Yummy!  I won’t lie, I’ll probably order this again next trip! 

Izzy noticed that some birdies joined us overhead:





Clean plate club:





In the background, you can see how I had to remove all the strawberries from Izzy’s yogurt and pile them up:





She really enjoyed that yogurt, though:





She also ate some of the mixed fruit. 

Our waitress actually disappeared completely for the whole meal, then finally reappeared once we were done and waiting. I could have used a water refill much earlier, but it was okay. I think I had some of Izzy’s. Chocolate peanut butter can make you thirsty. 

I believe the waitress boxed up Izzy’s leftover fruit and we brought that back to the room for later. 

This was overall a great meal and you just can’t beat that view while you’re eating breakfast. 

On the way back to our room, we passed Aunty’s and Izzy wanted to take a picture with the Stitch statue nearby:

















Then we were back on our way to the room, with Izzy leading:









However, when we arrived, this is what we found:





We peeked in and found housekeeping making the bed. Seemed odd, as we’d just had service the prior day and this was a DVC room (not made up every day).  She told us we could come in, but Izzy was freaked out by someone else being in our room, so we chose to wander around until she was done. We went back to those windows at the end of the hall again:





Sat in the chairs and enjoyed the view:





And then I realized we could do the same thing on the top floor!  We were on 7, so headed to 16 to see what a difference it made:





It was pretty awesome all the way up there! This is looking down on the lazy river and you can also see the Menehune Bridge (kids’ water playground) in the upper left:





Looking straight down:





Looking out:





To the right:





And ocean to the left:





Zoomed in on the Menehune Bridge:





File that image away for later this day! 

Zoomed in on Rainbow Reef, Aulani’s snorkeling tank:





A little more distant view of them:





After that fun, we came back down to our room and found that housekeeping was done. Time to change into swimsuits and hit the pool area! 

Up next: The Terrifying Menehune Bridge!  And Donald Duck!  And we stalk Mickey! *


----------



## hokieinpa

Dugette said:


>



I'm not sure you could ask more a more perfect view for breakfast!



Dugette said:


> Izzy is a big fan of yogurt, so she loved that, BUT they had actual strawberries in the yogurt and that freaked her out, so I had to spoon them all out so that she’d eat. Silly girl - she actually does like strawberries, apparently just not in her yogurt.



I'm glad Nate isn't the only one! I have to buy "smooth" yogurt (his words) only - no actual fruit pieces allowed!



Dugette said:


> And then I made the magic:



Why yes, I believe you did. That looks like perfection!



Dugette said:


>



That place does look intimidating!


----------



## SimplyGoofy

Dugette said:


> But, guess what, I think I've weaned myself off pop over the last couple weeks!



Good for you!  I've tried several times to wean myself off of soda, but I always crawl back.  At least I drink more unsweetened iced tea now than soda (baby steps, right?).

Oh my goodness, your breakfast looks DELICIOUS!  Where is your drooling smilie when I need it?  I'm a HUGE fan a French toast anyway, but you had me at chocolate and peanut butter.  You absolutely have to have this meal again!

I love the Stitch statue!  It reminds me of the similar statue at Kona Café at the Polynesian. 

What a great idea to go to the top floor! What a view!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I mean, I guess that's an ok view for breakfast ..... If paradise is your thing 

I feel like we always get the reverse where a waitress will ask the kids what they want to drink even before food is ordered - but maybe that is because they are old enough to answer?

Your breakfast does look pretty great!

Bonus housekeeping!!!!   Wish that happened at my regular house 

Great view from up high - though never realized how close the next resort was


----------



## AussieMumma

Still loving following along your TR. We went to Aulani in April this year for the last 5 nights of a 15 night Hawaiian trip, it was just paradise


----------



## Dugette

hokieinpa said:


> I'm not sure you could ask more a more perfect view for breakfast!


It was so wonderful. I really wasn't expecting something that beautiful.



hokieinpa said:


> I'm glad Nate isn't the only one! I have to buy "smooth" yogurt (his words) only - no actual fruit pieces allowed!


 I was so surprised Izzy didn't like it - she loves yogurt and loves strawberries, so I thought it would be perfect. Shows what I know! 



hokieinpa said:


> Why yes, I believe you did. That looks like perfection!


It was quite tasty!



hokieinpa said:


> That place does look intimidating!


It really is a huge play structure with a LOT of water splashing around. 



SimplyGoofy said:


> Good for you! I've tried several times to wean myself off of soda, but I always crawl back. At least I drink more unsweetened iced tea now than soda (baby steps, right?).


Gotta start somewhere! I just kept decreasing the amounts and increasing the water until I was off. Though I might still have it on special occasions, but I wanted to get away from the dependency on it.



SimplyGoofy said:


> Oh my goodness, your breakfast looks DELICIOUS! Where is your drooling smilie when I need it? I'm a HUGE fan a French toast anyway, but you had me at chocolate and peanut butter.  You absolutely have to have this meal again!


I know, we need a drooling smilie! I am a huge fan of chocolate and peanut butter together! Yummy!



SimplyGoofy said:


> I love the Stitch statue! It reminds me of the similar statue at Kona Café at the Polynesian.


Izzy was quite fond of that statue during our trip.



SimplyGoofy said:


> What a great idea to go to the top floor! What a view!!!


It was pretty sweet. I never would have thought to do it if we hadn't been killing time next to an elevator.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I mean, I guess that's an ok view for breakfast ..... If paradise is your thing


Yeah, I guess it was acceptable. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I feel like we always get the reverse where a waitress will ask the kids what they want to drink even before food is ordered - but maybe that is because they are old enough to answer?


Huh, so that's where all the drinks are going. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Your breakfast does look pretty great!


It was!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bonus housekeeping!!!! Wish that happened at my regular house


I wish that happened here too. No such luck. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Great view from up high - though never realized how close the next resort was


Yeah, there's definitely not a Disney bubble here, at least regarding what you can see from property. It's a very quick jaunt over to the neighboring resorts.



AussieMumma said:


> Still loving following along your TR. We went to Aulani in April this year for the last 5 nights of a 15 night Hawaiian trip, it was just paradise


Thanks!  15 nights - wow, sounds amazing! And finishing with Aulani is perfect.


----------



## Dugette

*Pool Time and Character Meets*
*
Izzy and I got changed into our swimsuits and headed down to the pool area. I decided to just bring Izzy’s key card and leave mine in the room, as hers worked on the door, but didn’t have charging privileges, just in case it got swiped off a chair. 

Heading out:





Once down at the pools, we went straight to the booth where they give you wristbands (blue today!) and towels. Then we found a chair over by the Menehune Bridge play area and stopped to put on our sunscreen:





The play area was just over there:





Izzy really wanted to do the “playground” and eagerly headed up the stairs:









You might be able to see that there are a few streams of water coming down at the top of that stairway. That scared Izzy , so I snuck up the steps (no adults allowed on this, not even to help your kid) and guided her between the streams of water. She did not want to get soaked. So, you can imagine what a great idea it was to go on a WATER playground. 

She was happy once I got her through and then ran along to the bridge:









(I may have lingered on the stairs for a moment, snapping pictures with the water camera ).

I headed back down to try to follow along with her from below. However, I managed to lose her almost immediately.  I ran around a bit, getting pretty wet from all the water sprayers, but found her and tried to get under the bridge she was on:





She was crying and upset and the water was too loud for her to hear me calling to her.  I think she thought she was lost and had no idea I was right below her. There was a Cast Member nearby, though, so I got his attention, hoping he could show her I was there. However, he felt that she was too upset and actually went to get her and bring her down to me. So, that was the end of our highly anticipated water playground time.  Hoping she will be willing to try again next trip – it does look really fun, but I think she was just too young/scared.

I took her out of that area and we walked around a bit. I asked a nearby CM what time it was, as I knew that Donald Duck would be meeting soon (I called the prerecorded line each morning to find out times/locations of character meets).

It was getting close to that time, so we headed over to the meeting area and asked another mom if they were waiting for Donald Duck. They were, so we got in line.  Soon enough, he was coming down the path to us:





Izzy was a bit hesitant at first:









But then Donald played some peek-a-boo:









And we got a nice picture together:





I have to note that it seems so strange to meet characters when you’re in a wet swimsuit, but they meet in the pool area and it’s not really practical to go change and then change back, so it is what it is, I guess. 

Izzy even gave Donald a high-five, which warmed his ducky heart:









No video of this meet, as I left my phone in the room (didn’t want to get it wet or stolen). I'm glad that the CM took lots of photos for me, though (with the waterproof camera).

Izzy apparently enjoyed the meet, as she was talking about Donald (and Daisy, who isn’t even at Aulani) for the rest of the day.

Despite her protests, I convinced Izzy to give the lazy river a try. I really, REALLY wanted to go on it and with Dug gone and Izzy too young for Aunty’s, my best bet was getting her to enjoy it with me. So, I found a tube, got in, pulled her in on my lap, then pushed us off. I promised her that I would try to keep her from getting wet (there are various waterfalls at parts of the river). She snuggled up and actually enjoyed the ride:









This is the Makahiki patio:





I did a great job of avoiding the water sprays (not easy!), but the one right at the end got us.  Izzy was highly displeased and that concluded our time at the lazy river (for the day). She was definitely done with pool time for the morning, so we packed up to go back to the room. Looks like we walked by the windows into the snorkeling tank:





On our way out, I happened to spot Mickey walking along:





I don’t know what got into me, but I went into crazy stalker mode and told Izzy we were going to catch Mickey, then we ambushed him :





Then we followed him over to an area where he did a few improptu character meets (us first):









That was fun! I think I was really trying to cheer Izzy up, as getting soaked was not her idea of a good time.

Then we headed back towards the room. So, my notes say that we stopped outside the door and got some Photopass pictures and also a second Photopass card, as I didn’t have ours on me. However, I don’t seem to have those photos in Photobucket, so I have no idea what happened.  Oh, well, at any rate, we got back to the room and dried and changed. 

I got online and redeemed a deal I’d found on Yelp for Hawaii Nautical, as we were going on a sunset catamaran ride that evening. I’d held off on the deal until I was fairly certain we’d be going. I think it was something like pay $40 for a $50 gift card – so, basically, a $10 savings.

It was 12:17pm by then and there were a bunch of character meet times coming up, so I got Izzy in her stroller and we headed out. (I’m not sure that we had any lunch this day – perhaps the big breakfast and early dinner on the catamaran were all we needed? )

My first planned stop was at the lobby to pick up a copy of the Daily Iwa (newsletter), but I got distracted at the gift shop and ended up getting one later on. We enjoyed browsing around the gift shop:





Yes, that’s Santa Minnie holding a Duffy bear – Duffy is very big at Aulani, as they draw a lot of Japanese tourists and he is a hit there. I just heard recently that Epcot is going to remove Duffy (and replace his meet with Daisy Duck) and also stop selling all the merchandise (I think?), so I’m curious if that is just WDW or if it will spill over to Aulani at all. Because, I mean, the shelves at Aulani look like this:





Why, yes, that is Duffy’s female counterpart. I guess she is Shellie May. Izzy was more interested in the wall of Minnies, though:





I got her to try on a pair of Aulani Mickey ears:





Naturally, Olaf needed a warm hug:





We ended up getting a coffee mug as a gift for Dug’s dad, an Aulani Minnie Christmas ornament for us, and a clearance-priced set of Hawaiian-attired character figurines for Izzy to play with (you’ll see them later and they were definitely worth the $10 ).

Then we headed out towards the Halawai Lawn (where they do the Starlit Hui show), because Stitch was meeting there and Izzy was asking to see him. Hmmm, looks like we stopped for a Photopass on the way out here, wonder if that’s what my note was supposed to refer to?  Well, anyway, here they are:









It was nice to walk around the resort and see the sights on the way. I believe that’s Ama Ama up there:





Here’s the firepit where Uncle tells stories at night (you’ll see that later):





There’s the backyard of Aunty’s (which I think was closed while we were there – just the inside was open):





And here’s where you could grill some meals:





We had initially planned to do this for a meal or two, but with Dug being gone, it wasn’t something I wanted to attempt on my own while watching a 2-year-old. Maybe next time!

We made it over to the lawn with a few minutes to spare before Stitch came out. 

Up next: Lots and lots of character meets!*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Going to a water play area and not wanting to get wet must be a challenge.  Does look like a fun area though can understand Izzy getting scared if she wasn't sure where you were

See what you mean about sort of weird meet while in your swimsuit- though yours was a nice one and could almost pass for like a halter top or something.  Probably be more awkward if you were in a string bikini

The Duffy meet is definitely going (I think Oct 3 is last day) but I did read at least one person say merchandise will still be available


----------



## SimplyGoofy

It's too bad that the water play area seemed a bit scary to Izzy.  Hopefully she'll be more excited when you go back as she'll be a year older.

Ah, lazy rivers.  I love them. 

I think your character pictures turned out really well!  Donald looked really fun!


----------



## hokieinpa

I'm sorry Izzy was so nervous in the water play area. And how strange that parents aren't allowed in, even with young kids! 

Very cute pictures with Donald. It must have been so strange to meet a character in your wet bathing suit!

 That ride on the lazy river does sound very relaxing, even with the unwanted waterfall at the end!

Excited to hear about your night on the catamaran!


----------



## SuperRob

Been loving these updates. Funny story ... Just booked a trip to Aulani in April, my wife and 14 month old daughter going, also First Class. I got a great deal ($810 round trip for all of us), just not quite what you did. My wife has already started counting down (205 days), which is a funny little quirk of hers I've missed.

It'll be interesting to see how our daughter does. She won't have her own seat on the plane, but it's also a shorter flight than you dealt with, so I think we'll be good.


----------



## Imagineer5

That water play area looks like fun, though I think Aria might feel the same way as Izzy.  I wish they'd allow parents on places like that  she prob would have had a much better time with you there (or a friend).  Too bad about the lazy river being a bust too.  Aria used to be like that but now thinks it's funny (esp when *I* get wet and she doesn't lol). 

That snorkeling area looks so neat, I didn't realize they had that there.  Did you ever get a chance to check it out??

Cute character meets! Sounds like a relaxing day overall.  Oh, delicious breakfast too - that French toast looks delicious! And no, not normal not to ask you what she wants to drink - although I normally start the convo by saying I'm getting her this kids meal - can I order her milk or juice etc so they know it's part of the meal. (I usually have milk with us so unless it's almost empty I'll order a juice instead).


----------



## Schmagurty

Hi Dugette,

I just wanted to say thank you for posting all this information. It is very helpful! We are heading to Aulani in January 2016 with a 4 year old and 6 month old and these posts provided a lot of very useful tips!


----------



## AZMermaid

I'm catching up but Kate is still obsessed with taking off her shoes in the car. Usually when we are two inutes away from our destination, I hear the Velcro ripping open!


----------



## AZMermaid

I hate that awkward feeling when a kid wants your toy. We shared some of our beach toys and lost "the best shovel ever." Which okay, it's a Melissa and Doug starfish shovel, but it's awesome. I don't mind sharing, except for the paranoia I'm never getting it back, but it's that awkward "okay, we are leaving... Can we please have our (cheap plastic junk that we can't live without) back? Then the kid freaks out and I feel like a jerk!!


----------



## AZMermaid

Oh man that French toast looks good. I loved our breakfast at Ama Ama... But.... I'm not sure that was on our menu. I'm SURE my husband would ha e ordered it! 

Those Mickey ears are darn cute! I saw them in the shop and then never saw anyone actually wearing them! Interesting about Duffy at Epcot.


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> Going to a water play area and not wanting to get wet must be a challenge. Does look like a fun area though can understand Izzy getting scared if she wasn't sure where you were


Haha, definitely a challenge! Poor thing had no clue I was right below her, despite me yelling up to her. The water was just too deafening and she was too panicked. Poor thing. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> See what you mean about sort of weird meet while in your swimsuit- though yours was a nice one and could almost pass for like a halter top or something. Probably be more awkward if you were in a string bikini


Luckily, I only own pretty high-coverage swimsuits.  Still felt weird, though. Just felt like I should be wearing WDW clothes or something. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> The Duffy meet is definitely going (I think Oct 3 is last day) but I did read at least one person say merchandise will still be available


We'll miss Duffy. I wonder if he will move to Aulani?  He should be there. Good to know the merchandise will still be available, but it's more fun to hug a giant bear than a little plush one.



SimplyGoofy said:


> It's too bad that the water play area seemed a bit scary to Izzy. Hopefully she'll be more excited when you go back as she'll be a year older.


I hope she will enjoy it more next time. Though she still hates getting splashed (she turns her head away and tries to avoid it during swim lessons). We'll see how it goes.



SimplyGoofy said:


> Ah, lazy rivers. I love them.


Me too! I could just go around and around and around and around for hours.  Aulani has a really good one too.



SimplyGoofy said:


> I think your character pictures turned out really well! Donald looked really fun!


Thanks!



hokieinpa said:


> I'm sorry Izzy was so nervous in the water play area. And how strange that parents aren't allowed in, even with young kids!


I know - if I hadn't read about it in advance, I wouldn't have thought twice about going up there with her. But they definitely don't allow it. Even when she was upset, the CM had me wait below while he went to get her.



hokieinpa said:


> Very cute pictures with Donald. It must have been so strange to meet a character in your wet bathing suit!


It was rather awkward. You know, can't get his feathers wet and all. 



hokieinpa said:


> That ride on the lazy river does sound very relaxing, even with the unwanted waterfall at the end!


It was pretty nice, despite the waterfall.



hokieinpa said:


> Excited to hear about your night on the catamaran!


Excited to get to that! It was a lot of fun!



SuperRob said:


> Been loving these updates. Funny story ... Just booked a trip to Aulani in April, my wife and 14 month old daughter going, also First Class. I got a great deal ($810 round trip for all of us), just not quite what you did. My wife has already started counting down (205 days), which is a funny little quirk of hers I've missed.


Wow, congratulations on scoring a First Class deal!  Yeah, I don't think I'll ever beat the $70/each for First Class (heck, I'm happy with $395/each coach for next trip), but you did indeed score a great deal! I hope you have a fantastic time! Aulani is a incredible resort.



SuperRob said:


> It'll be interesting to see how our daughter does. She won't have her own seat on the plane, but it's also a shorter flight than you dealt with, so I think we'll be good.


I hope it works out well for you. Are you flying during her normal nap/sleep time at all? That could help. Otherwise, I remember flying with Izzy at 14 months (our first WDW trip with her) and she was a pretty good lap-baby. At 18 months, though, well - different story.  So, I think you're going at the right time. 



Imagineer5 said:


> That water play area looks like fun, though I think Aria might feel the same way as Izzy. I wish they'd allow parents on places like that  she prob would have had a much better time with you there (or a friend). Too bad about the lazy river being a bust too. Aria used to be like that but now thinks it's funny (esp when *I* get wet and she doesn't lol).


Yeah, the water play area is very big, VERY wet, and rather intimidating - to anyone, much less a young child on their own. I'm hoping it will help that we'll have another kid in our party next time (BIL's niece who is 5, I think), so maybe they can explore it together. Honestly, I was just happy to get to do the lazy river at all. I didn't have high hopes of making a full lap, as Izzy was very against even trying it. Thank goodness she relented and I was able to avoid enough of the splashes that she found it acceptable and was willing to do it more later in the trip.  It was really my only chance to do the lazy river, as my grand plans of having Dug watch Izzy while I floated around blissfully went out the window when he had to do the work trip.



Imagineer5 said:


> That snorkeling area looks so neat, I didn't realize they had that there. Did you ever get a chance to check it out??


We never went in, but we did look in the windows every time we went by (you can see underwater). Looks fun, but the idea of people watching me from underwater freaks me out a bit, so I doubt I'll ever do it.  And I hear the water is quite chilly in there.



Imagineer5 said:


> Cute character meets! Sounds like a relaxing day overall. Oh, delicious breakfast too - that French toast looks delicious! And no, not normal not to ask you what she wants to drink - although I normally start the convo by saying I'm getting her this kids meal - can I order her milk or juice etc so they know it's part of the meal. (I usually have milk with us so unless it's almost empty I'll order a juice instead).


It was a relaxing day. And, mmm, that breakfast was tasty! Yeah, I usually have milk too, so if they don't bring a drink, it's not a crisis. But we've had that happen with both drinks and desserts when the menu clearly says they are included. One place (not Disney) acted really strange when we asked to get the ice cream that came with Izzy's meal. Like we were trying to cheat them or something. So uncomfortable. It's like they don't know what their own menus say. 



Schmagurty said:


> Hi Dugette,
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you for posting all this information. It is very helpful! We are heading to Aulani in January 2016 with a 4 year old and 6 month old and these posts provided a lot of very useful tips!


  Wow, I am honored to be your one and only post on the DIS so far!  Happy to help and if you have any questions, just let me know. There are not a ton of TRs about Aulani with young kids, but there are some (and some articles and blogs elsewhere on the internet) and they were all helpful for me when planning this trip (if you haven't already, check out @AZMermaid's report too). When in January will you be there? Makes me wonder if we'll overlap. Our return trip is January 8-17, but we'll only be at Aulani the last 4 of those nights. Hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Dugette

AZMermaid said:


> I'm catching up but Kate is still obsessed with taking off her shoes in the car. Usually when we are two inutes away from our destination, I hear the Velcro ripping open!


Haha, of course.  Izzy was REALLY obsessed with it on this trip, but she seems to have forgotten all about that "fun" these days, so that's good.



AZMermaid said:


> I hate that awkward feeling when a kid wants your toy. We shared some of our beach toys and lost "the best shovel ever." Which okay, it's a Melissa and Doug starfish shovel, but it's awesome. I don't mind sharing, except for the paranoia I'm never getting it back, but it's that awkward "okay, we are leaving... Can we please have our (cheap plastic junk that we can't live without) back? Then the kid freaks out and I feel like a jerk!!


Oooh, I bet that was a cool shovel - I like those Melissa and Doug toys. It is awkward - you want to be nice and set a good example and share, but then it can go wrong so easily. We actually do share with another little girl later in the trip, once Izzy is not quite so dependent on her toys, so I feel a bit better about myself.



AZMermaid said:


> Oh man that French toast looks good. I loved our breakfast at Ama Ama... But.... I'm not sure that was on our menu. I'm SURE my husband would ha e ordered it!
> 
> Those Mickey ears are darn cute! I saw them in the shop and then never saw anyone actually wearing them! Interesting about Duffy at Epcot.


Huh, I think the French toast has been on the menu for awhile. Hope it stays - that stuff is delightful! 

True, I never saw anyone wearing the Mickey ears either.  They were cute, though.


----------



## Dugette

*Characters Galore*
*
We finished up our walk at our destination, the Halawai Lawn:





Looking up at the resort:





It was pretty empty, so Izzy loved having a chance to run around:





And, soon enough, we spotted Stitch making his way out :





Stitch had apparently acquired a new friend along the way:





I think we were right after that special friend. This ended up being a great meet – Izzy had a lot of fun meeting Stitch and the CMs did a nice job taking photos:

































As we walked away, I glanced back at the next girl and saw her wielding an autograph book:





I realized that we’d forgotten to give Stitch our book, so we waited for the next girl, then were able to jump back in to get Izzy’s book signed. 

Next, Izzy spotted Mickey and Minnie, so we headed over to their line (take note of how they are in the grass, a step down from the sidewalk ):





Looks like Izzy was dancing or something :





When it was our turn, she hugged them both.  Minnie was much more warm-hearted this meet than last, so that was good too. We also remembered the autograph book this time. I noticed that Mickey was left-handed. And we got a fun series of pictures:





Since she was looking down, I said, “Izzy, look up!”:





So literal! 

Then, the money shot:





I also took video of this meet:



(click to watch)

Then, immediately after meeting Mickey and Minnie, Izzy tripped stepping back up onto the sidewalk from the grass and skinned her knee.  She started crying, but I told her we’d go get it fixed up for her. The nearest place to us was Aunty’s Beach House, so I figured they would have something to clean her up, being a childcare facility and all. Well, the CM behind the desk only had a band-aid and a wet paper towel, but that did the trick and Izzy was happy again, proud to show off her band-aid. 

While I was there, I asked if there would be any characters at their open house the next morning. They checked and said there would not be any. Good to know. I decided to wait for another open house later in the week.

On the way out, Izzy wanted to take a picture with their fish mailbox:*


*







All fixed up! 

Next stop was to refill my mug at the secret station I’d just discovered:





Our next scheduled meet was Goofy, over by the lazy river entrance. We were the first ones there, maybe about 5 minutes early. While we waited, the Photopass photographer struck up a conversation with us. He was super nice and his name was Bob. He told me that another gig he has is doing videos of first birthday parties. He loves asking the parents how they chose the child’s name, so I told him about how we came up with Izzy’s (years ago, we were looking through Dug’s family history/ancestry info and there were two Isabellas and one Isabel – one even had a town named after her – we loved the name back before it was popular). He also mentioned that he’d just done the graduation video for his very first 1st birthday client. I thought that was pretty cool that he got to bookend their childhood like that. He talked about how he loves his Photopass job and it makes him feel like he’s on vacation all the time. He likes feeling like part of the family when taking photos. He also gets discounts if he wants to stay at Aulani, so not a bad gig at all! He was a pleasure to chat with. He was also pretty fun, as he insisted that we stage a shot for Goofy to photobomb us as he came over :







*

*












Yeah, Izzy was clueless on that one. 

Time to go see Goofy:





Bob took a ton of photos for us:

















And we even remembered to get the book signed again:





I also have video of the meet (in which you can definitely hear Bob):



(click to watch)

After that meet, it was time to head back to the room and get Izzy down for her nap.

Up next: Naptime and a sunset catamaran ride! *


----------



## AZMermaid

Bob was our favorite Photopass guy! He always took so much time with us. I didn't think to call the character line until our last few days when I was determined to find Donald. You are so smart!! I think water Goofy was my favorite- mostly for the uniqueness of it.

That beverage station is totally hidden- I never even noticed it until we picked the kids up at Aunty's one day. It was about the furthest away you could get from our room, so we didn't use it much- but made a mental note for next time!

That last picture of Izzy, Mickey and Minnie is so perfect.

How do you insert the videos? I have a few I want to put in my trip report, but don't know how to do it.


----------



## Imagineer5

Aw glad you got in some nice meets with Stitch, Mickey/ Minnie and Goofy.  And Bob sounds like a great photographer, that is fun!  I wanted to say how little Izzy looks in these pics, compared to her recent 3rd birthday trip and even when we saw you guys a few months ago.  This was almost a year ago, wow!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Glad to see the character interactions got much better!  My experience is that Stitch has always been one of the best at doing special things with the kids.

And I'm glad Minnie was on better behavior this time around.

Sounds like Bob is the photographer to see!  Cool guy!  Does he share his Aulani discount?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Wow, lots of fun character meets!  And Bob sounds really nice ... definitely seems like he has a nice gig there, and how neat that he is now doing graduations events for people he had done 1st birthday's for!

Aw, too bad about Izzy falling and scraping her knee, but glad it was an easy fix!


----------



## hokieinpa

Wow, a day full of characters! 

The Stitch meet looks really cute! And love this shot with Mickey and Minnie!



Dugette said:


>



Poor Izzy and her knee! It seems like she got over it pretty quickly, though!

I love meeting chatty CMs in line! They usually have great stories!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


>



Wow I could eat breakfast out there every morning and never get tired of that view!  Do you need to request a water view before being seated or all they all pretty much like this?



Dugette said:


> I ordered what I’d come here for: _Chocolate Milk-dipped Haupia Bread French Toast - stuffed with Bananas and Peanut Butter_. It did not disappoint.  Here it is accompanied by the chocolate and peanut butter (I am a weirdo that doesn’t like syrup, so this was perfect for me!):



That looks delicious!  Oh my gosh, DH is like that with Pancakes and it drives me nuts that he can just roll it up and eat it dry!



Dugette said:


> Looks like Izzy’s going to town back there :







Dugette said:


>







Dugette said:


>



DS has a crazy obsession with Stitch right now!  Hopefully he'll continue to love him as much next October!



Dugette said:


> We peeked in and found housekeeping making the bed. Seemed odd, as we’d just had service the prior day and this was a DVC room (not made up every day).



That's a nice surprise though!  Wonder if they do it more often at Aulani than at other resorts?



Dugette said:


>



Such a beautiful view!



Dugette said:


> You might be able to see that there are a few streams of water coming down at the top of that stairway. That scared Izzy , so I snuck up the steps (no adults allowed on this, not even to help your kid)



Uh??  Isn't that a little dangerous then for smaller children?  You'd think for Izzy's age and smaller one parent would be allowed to guide them.



Dugette said:


>



Love!



Dugette said:


> I don’t know what got into me, but I went into crazy stalker mode and told Izzy we were going to catch Mickey, then we ambushed him :



He looks shocked! 



Dugette said:


>




Those ears are amazing!!  I bet they're also like $30 bucks too 



Dugette said:


> And here’s where you could grill some meals:



This is something I would totally do.  In one of the TR's I read, the family picked up some fresh fish at Costco and made it on the grills.  Perfect!



Dugette said:


>



What kind of hat is on Stitch's head?



Dugette said:


> So literal!







Dugette said:


>



Perfect!



Dugette said:


> (years ago, we were looking through Dug’s family history/ancestry info and there were two Isabellas and one Isabel – one even had a town named after her – we loved the name back before it was popular)



How cool is this story!



Dugette said:


>



I was wondering when Goofy was going to bring his hand down!


----------



## Schmagurty

Hi @Dugette,

Thanks so much! We will just miss crossing paths. We are arriving on January 19 and have five days, four nights in Aulani. Then, we have thee nights at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Honolulu. If you would point me towards any other blogs and web resources, I would appreciate it! I'm going to AZMermaid's to read it today. One tip from your write up that I really appreciated was how you guys took turns visiting Pearl Harbor. I was not sure how we were going to get that done with the two little ones.

Right now, our initial plan is to spend most of our time at Aulani during our stay there. When we move to the Hilton, we're are planning a trip up to the North shore and Pearl Harbor. But it's pretty early in our planning so it'll likely change. In general, we're in the early stages of figuring out two-child life (which is wonderful but brings its own logistical challenges as one would imagine!), so I'm sure our ambitions will grow once we get a bit further along and closer to the travel date. We're all pretty excited to go.


----------



## Schmagurty

Hi @Dugette,

Thanks so much! We will just miss crossing paths. We are arriving on January 19 and have five days, four nights in Aulani. Then, we have thee nights at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Honolulu. If you would point me towards any other blogs and web resources, I would appreciate it! I'm going to AZMermaid's to read it today. One tip from your write up that I really appreciated was how you guys took turns visiting Pearl Harbor. I was not sure how we were going to get that done with the two little ones.

Right now, our initial plan is to spend most of our time at Aulani during our stay there. When we move to the Hilton, we're are planning a trip up to the North shore and Pearl Harbor. But it's pretty early in our planning so it'll likely change. In general, we're in the early stages of figuring out two-child life (which is wonderful but brings its own logistical challenges as one would imagine!), so I'm sure our ambitions will grow once we get a bit further along and closer to the travel date. We're all pretty excited to go.


----------



## Dugette

AZMermaid said:


> Bob was our favorite Photopass guy! He always took so much time with us.


Oh, wow, you got to know him too! He was really fantastic, to the point that I was always keeping an eye out for him. 



AZMermaid said:


> I didn't think to call the character line until our last few days when I was determined to find Donald. You are so smart!! I think water Goofy was my favorite- mostly for the uniqueness of it.


Well, I knew that Izzy would want to meet characters, so I figured I should be armed with the information on their whereabouts. Water Goofy was pretty cool, right there by the lazy river.



AZMermaid said:


> That beverage station is totally hidden- I never even noticed it until we picked the kids up at Aunty's one day. It was about the furthest away you could get from our room, so we didn't use it much- but made a mental note for next time!


Yeah, I just happened to look up and see it as we went past, but I never would have known it was there if I hadn't been in the right spot.



AZMermaid said:


> That last picture of Izzy, Mickey and Minnie is so perfect.


I love how that one turned out! My favorite! 



AZMermaid said:


> How do you insert the videos? I have a few I want to put in my trip report, but don't know how to do it.


For me, I use Photobucket and copy the image link, just exactly like I do with the pictures. It probably isn't the best way, but it seems to work. I know others are able to embed YouTube videos right into their posts, which is pretty cool, but I haven't tried that.



Imagineer5 said:


> Aw glad you got in some nice meets with Stitch, Mickey/ Minnie and Goofy. And Bob sounds like a great photographer, that is fun!


The character meets were a lot of fun! Always good to see our old friends while they're vacationing in Hawaii.  Bob was so nice and did a great job!



Imagineer5 said:


> I wanted to say how little Izzy looks in these pics, compared to her recent 3rd birthday trip and even when we saw you guys a few months ago. This was almost a year ago, wow!


I know, it's amazing how much she's growing up!  I remember thinking how "old" she'd be on this trip - 2!  Now she seems like such a baby. I think it helps that she's finally getting hair (not a ton, but better than she had) - makes her look a little older. You can't tell from the pictures, but her communication skills are worlds different now than a year ago. On this trip, she talked, but had a limited vocabulary/knowledge of the world. Now she talks like a 6 year old. It's blowing our minds! And she has a crazy memory. I mean, I'll be driving along with her in the backseat (facing the back, even, so she can't see what's coming) and she's like, "That's the way to daycare. Daddy went the wrong way, but this is the good way. Look at the trees! They're changing colors for Halloween. I see swimming lessons! I'm going to listen to my teacher!" Etc. She is a talker. And I asked her about Disneyland the other day and she was like, "Ooooh, I'm going to ride Peter Pan's Flight! I'll fly up high in a boat! With Peter and Captain Hook!" And on and on for many other rides too. I cannot believe the things she knows. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Glad to see the character interactions got much better! My experience is that Stitch has always been one of the best at doing special things with the kids.


Stitch was great! We actually have an even more wonderful time with him on an upcoming meet! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And I'm glad Minnie was on better behavior this time around.


Me too!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like Bob is the photographer to see! Cool guy! Does he share his Aulani discount?


He was great! Haha, I didn't ask about the discount, but he was nice enough, maybe he would?  



TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, lots of fun character meets! And Bob sounds really nice ... definitely seems like he has a nice gig there, and how neat that he is now doing graduations events for people he had done 1st birthday's for!


I think that is so cool that he has been doing what he loves for so long that he's seeing the 1st birthday kids graduate high school! I love that!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Aw, too bad about Izzy falling and scraping her knee, but glad it was an easy fix!


It was a bummer how we had literally just finished a great moment and then came crashing back down so fast.  But it was all okay - she loves bandaids.



hokieinpa said:


> Wow, a day full of characters!
> 
> The Stitch meet looks really cute! And love this shot with Mickey and Minnie!


Thanks, I love that Mickey and Minnie shot too! I actually have it as the background picture for my nameplate right now at work (we have photo-holder ones). I love how it sums up three things I love - Izzy, Disney, and Hawaii! 



hokieinpa said:


> Poor Izzy and her knee! It seems like she got over it pretty quickly, though!


Yeah, she got over it pretty well - she is a big fan of bandaids. 



hokieinpa said:


> I love meeting chatty CMs in line! They usually have great stories!


It was really nice chatting with Bob. I think he probably could have shared many more stores if Goofy hadn't butted in. 



Leshaface said:


> Wow I could eat breakfast out there every morning and never get tired of that view! Do you need to request a water view before being seated or all they all pretty much like this?


You know, I didn't request anything and just ended up there. But it seemed that they were trying to seat everyone at the best-view tables. Breakfast doesn't seem to get too crowded (vs. dinner), so I think there are good odds of having a view. What a great way to start the day!



Leshaface said:


> That looks delicious! Oh my gosh, DH is like that with Pancakes and it drives me nuts that he can just roll it up and eat it dry!


Haha, I'd get along well with your DH. I can just eat a plain waffle and I like to roll up pancakes around a sausage for a pig in a blanket. No syrup, though.



Leshaface said:


> DS has a crazy obsession with Stitch right now! Hopefully he'll continue to love him as much next October!


I hope so! Are you booked for October then?  Even with a 5-month-old in tow?



Leshaface said:


> That's a nice surprise though! Wonder if they do it more often at Aulani than at other resorts?


Beats me.  I guess we'll see in a few months. 



Leshaface said:


> Such a beautiful view!


There are so many gorgeous views around that place.



Leshaface said:


> Uh?? Isn't that a little dangerous then for smaller children? You'd think for Izzy's age and smaller one parent would be allowed to guide them.


I totally agree. I know they are trying to keep "big kids" off so that it's safer for little ones, but it seems silly to keep their parents off when they're that little and it's so big and intimidating. I know that I was scared briefly because I couldn't always see Izzy and the last thing you want is to lose track of your toddler in a pool area. Hoping it will go better next time.



Leshaface said:


> Love!


Thanks!



Leshaface said:


> He looks shocked!


I'm sure he wondered what kind of crazy was chasing him down. 



Leshaface said:


> Those ears are amazing!! I bet they're also like $30 bucks too


I didn't even look at the price, as I knew we weren't buying. They are pretty cool, though.



Leshaface said:


> This is something I would totally do. In one of the TR's I read, the family picked up some fresh fish at Costco and made it on the grills. Perfect!


I'll have to keep this in mind for next time. Nice alternative to going out for dinner, especially since we won't have full kitchens in the studios.



Leshaface said:


> What kind of hat is on Stitch's head?


Honestly, I hadn't even noticed.  Some kind of beach hat, maybe? 



Leshaface said:


>


That one cracks me up. 



Leshaface said:


> Perfect!


 I love it!



Leshaface said:


> How cool is this story!


Thanks, we like it. 



Leshaface said:


> I was wondering when Goofy was going to bring his hand down!


Ha, I hadn't even noticed that either. Glad he did!



Schmagurty said:


> Hi @Dugette,
> 
> Thanks so much! We will just miss crossing paths. We are arriving on January 19 and have five days, four nights in Aulani. Then, we have thee nights at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Honolulu.


Wow, so close! I guess we'll warm the place up for you then! 



Schmagurty said:


> If you would point me towards any other blogs and web resources, I would appreciate it! I'm going to AZMermaid's to read it today.


Hope you enjoy her report as much as I do! Other resources are this blog (by a DISer): https://ttimes3.wordpress.com/category/aulani/, this blog: http://www.deliciousbaby.com/journal/2011/oct/03/aulani-with-toddler/, and this TR doesn't involve a toddler, but I got so much good info from it: http://www.disboards.com/threads/an...enture-chapter-32-added-5-23-the-end.3140126/ I know there were a couple other blogs I really enjoyed, but I can't seem to find/remember them right now. If you search something like "Aulani with a toddler", that might turn up some more things. If I can find the other blogs I'm thinking of, I'll post them later for you.



Schmagurty said:


> One tip from your write up that I really appreciated was how you guys took turns visiting Pearl Harbor. I was not sure how we were going to get that done with the two little ones.


That worked out really well for us! I was just intimidated by the no bags, only 1 diaper, be quiet and respectful thing - with a 2-year-old.  And we are very comfortable with splitting up for things, so I'm glad we did it. In retrospect, we really only needed to split up for the movie/boat/memorial - seeing the grounds and museum were fine to do together with Izzy in the stroller. Splitting up was nice too, as it gave each of us a break and a chance to fully immerse ourselves in our surroundings, rather than catering to a toddler nonstop.



Schmagurty said:


> Right now, our initial plan is to spend most of our time at Aulani during our stay there. When we move to the Hilton, we're are planning a trip up to the North shore and Pearl Harbor. But it's pretty early in our planning so it'll likely change. In general, we're in the early stages of figuring out two-child life (which is wonderful but brings its own logistical challenges as one would imagine!), so I'm sure our ambitions will grow once we get a bit further along and closer to the travel date. We're all pretty excited to go.


Sounds like a great plan to me! That's similar to what we intend to do next time - use our non-Aulani time to explore a bit and mostly stick around Aulani when we move over there.


----------



## Dugette

*Sailing Into the Sunset*
*
We got back to the room and got dried off and changed. I put Izzy down for her nap around 2pm. I let her take her new toys into the Pack ‘n’ Play with her :





And what they look like in the dark, haha:





I think I sat inside at the table for a bit, waiting for her to fall asleep.  My view (she was to the right of this, on the other side of the TV that was between us, which was blocking her view of me):





Dug had been sending texts to the relative that was staying in Ko Olina (his dad’s cousin & family), and he asked me to text the relative directly to try to meet up if we had time. So, I sent him a message, but didn’t get a reply until later on…

Eventually, I decided to go outside, as Izzy was still babbling away (to herself and/or her toys). I believe that, upon finding out that my laptop was low on power, I discovered an outlet back in the righthand corner of the room, behind the couch:





That allowed me to plug in my laptop and stretch the cord to the balcony (just barely). I kept an eye on the video monitor and mostly saw this :





Until, eventually, around 3pm, I saw this :





Whew, it was about time! (Well, way past time).

Meanwhile, Dug was taking pictures in Palm Springs:













Looks nice!

I enjoyed some time on the balcony, making some trip notes (and thank goodness I did! I’m writing this nearly a year later and would not remember nearly so much without my notes!) Eventually, I had to head back in to wake up this sleeping beauty:





My goal was to leave around 4pm, but we didn’t end up on the road until 4:18pm, so cutting it a bit close to arrive by the 4:45pm deadline.  We were heading up the west side of the island. The road was called a “highway”, but it was a 35mph road with lots of pedestrians and traffic. Not super speedy.  By the way, the catamaran company (Hawaii Nautical) provides a free shuttle from Aulani, but I opted out, as I wanted to make sure that Izzy was safely secured. They told me that they have two shuttles, one is a coach bus and one is a small shuttle bus – and I didn’t want to deal with lugging a carseat around if we got the little van. It was really no trouble to drive up there, as I had the car anyway. And we actually managed to get there right on time with the shuttle (little one) following close behind us.  (I later heard the shuttle passengers joking about a wild ride and feeling like they were already on the open sea ).

I got out and caught my first glimpse of the boat we’d be on:





I got Izzy out of the car and we ended up checking in along with the rest of the group. I had found a deal on Yelp that allowed me to buy a $50 Hawaii Nautical voucher for $40, so I was able to use that towards our payment (which was really just me, since Izzy was free). Using the voucher was a bit of a pain, as I ended up having to email them a screenshot of it, but it all worked out fine and saved me $10. 

This was a barefoot cruise, which meant we had to remove our shoes and socks before boarding. Well, Izzy was none too pleased about that.  Sad girl, missing her shoes:





I got Izzy her milk and a pouch to enjoy while we listened to the intro. This was our view inside the very nice boat:





The pouch was helping her cheer up:





Izzy and I set off for a quick lap around the boat after that. It was hard keeping up with her, but she was committed to trying out all of the seats, so we did get some breaks from running laps around the boat. We also talked briefly with the parents of a sleeping almost-4-year-old, Sadie. Some pictures from our explorations:

































As you can see, we’d set sail  and it was nearing sunset (this was a sunset cruise, after all). After Izzy had tired of running around, we went back inside to get some food. This wasn’t a dinner cruise, but they had a nice selection of appetizers (“pupus” in Hawaiian) and also provided a couple free drink tickets. I got Izzy some meatballs and taro bread and the crew also gave her a little cup of mini cookies, which was sweet! I got meatballs, taro bread, pulled pork, veggies, pita chips, and a Hawaiian Mimosa:









(And, yes, that is a rare look at my crossed toes  – I debated posting that, as I generally don’t show off my “birth defect”, but I am a thorough trip reporter, I guess.  And that drink was really good. )

Izzy liked the meatballs:





I think she got in trouble for sitting up here on the ledge by the window, as there was a drop-off to the doorway nearby. I got her down right **away when the crew said something, but I'd been right next to her, making sure she wasn't going anywhere. But I get it, better to be safe than sorry on a sailing boat:*
*




Enjoying the cookies:





While we ate, I got a return text back from that Canadian number I had texted for Dug’s relative. But, um, it was some random stranger.  And he’d gotten all of Dug’s texts too.  Apparently, we had the wrong number. But, being a Canadian, this guy was very friendly and conversed with me over text for a while, apologizing for putting the other party in a negative light by not responding sooner.  So, that was all an unexpected oops. 

There was only a small group on our boat and everyone was very friendly. The crew was great as well. I enjoyed everything about this cruise. We’re planning on doing their whale watching cruise when we go back in January – can’t wait for that! 

After eating, we wandered around some more on deck. Looking up at the sail:





Looking forward (you can see Sadie’s mom there in green on the bench that we will end up on later ):





Pretty view:





And my poor attempt at a sunset selfie :





Up next: Making friends on the open sea, Uncle’s storytelling around the fire pit, and an unplanned late night Target run.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I definitely think willing a toddler to sleep is one of the more frustrating things in life - at least for my kids which never kept a regular nap schedule and tend to think that naps are for chumps.  Glad Izzy did get some sleep in though and glad that things worked out with driving to the boat launch vs the shuttle

Looks like a nice boat and a nice trip - and $40 (or even the full $50) with the food and drink vouchers doesn't seem to bad).  Glad that you liked it so much that you are using them again in January - which, by the way, is getting rather close!  

Wow, that is a nice Canadian!  To basically apologize for inconveniencing you despite you being the one texting the wrong number ... if you had gotten someone from New York they probably would have yelled at you for wasting their text count 

I appreciate your full transparency as a TR reporter - from head to toes 

Glad to hear there was another child on the cruise and that you made friends


----------



## Imagineer5

Glad Izzy got in a little nap, if maybe a little short! LOL.  The cruise looks like so much fun, I'm glad you decided to still do it with Dug away. 

I didn't see anything in your toe photo lol, maybe I need to look closer? Too funny.

Yeah, I don't think I would have been as friendly with someone from another country texting me a bunch lol! But I deleted my text plan for a bit (just added it back in with a new plan) so I was annoyed when anyone w/o an iphone texted haha.


----------



## AZMermaid

I am so jealous of the Aulani figurines. We did NOT see those! I would have totally steered Kate to those instead of the Little Mermaid set of minuscule pieces we ended up getting. It is so cute!

I love her Mermaid shirt. That catamaran looks awesome. I want to do something like that next time. 

So funny about your new Canadian friend. 

My kids would never sleep on a boat.... or anywhere besides their room really. So I hate Sadie. Ha ha.... not really. Maybe. 

Thanks for the shout out for my report!


----------



## alohamom

The catamaran trip looks amazing-you are so adventurous. I honestly dont know if I would attempt to do that on my own,with a toddler, so I take my hat off to you! Izzy is lucky to have a mom who wants to share with her all the wonderful things the world has to offer...


----------



## hokieinpa

Dugette said:


> Using the voucher was a bit of a pain, as I ended up having to email them a screenshot of it, but it all worked out fine and saved me $10.



I'm always a fan of saving money! 




Dugette said:


> This was a barefoot cruise, which meant we had to remove our shoes and socks before boarding. Well, Izzy was none too pleased about that.  Sad girl, missing her shoes:



I can certainly understand the attachment to shoes, but I can picture her being upset over having to take them off and it makes me laugh!



Dugette said:


> This wasn’t a dinner cruise, but they had a nice selection of appetizers (“pupus” in Hawaiian) and also provided a couple free drink tickets.



Yum! It sounds like a really nice cruise! Beautiful views, yummy snacks, and drinks!



Dugette said:


> While we ate, I got a return text back from that Canadian number I had texted for Dug’s relative. But, um, it was some random stranger.



What a strange, awkward situation! But I'm glad the Canadian was kind about the whole thing!



Dugette said:


> And my poor attempt at a sunset selfie :



Beautiful view even if Izzy seems more concerned about her lack of shoes?


----------



## SimplyGoofy

You met so many characters!  How fun!  It's too bad that Izzy fell - it's amazing how something as small as a band-aid makes everything better. 

I love hearing about the history on Izzy's name!  It's always fun to hear the backstory on how people come up with their children's names.  My mom selected my name years ago - she wanted a daughter named Jennifer Jill, so there you go.  Anika's name was a whole different story - my parents absolutely could not agree on a name they both liked.  Even after she was born, they weren't able to hammer down a name.  I believe Anika may have originally come up as Annika Sorenstam was winning a lot of golf tournaments in those days and most of my family LOVES golf. We're also Swedish, so it works.  Mom and Dad finally agreed on the name, but they disagreed on the spelling - Mom wanted "Annika" while Dad wanted "Anika".  You can see who won.   We realized later that we have an ancestor named Anika - and it's spelled exactly that way!  My dad chose correctly! 

What is in a Hawaiian mimosa?  It looks very tasty!

It looks like you were having a very nice time on your sunset cruise, but... a WHALE WATCHING CRUISE?!  That sounds AWESOME!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> I definitely think willing a toddler to sleep is one of the more frustrating things in life - at least for my kids which never kept a regular nap schedule and tend to think that naps are for chumps. Glad Izzy did get some sleep in though and glad that things worked out with driving to the boat launch vs the shuttle


Yeah, Izzy is really hit or miss these days. She doesn't want to go down for naps (or bedtime), but she's still a pretty decent sleeper. Nights are good and naps are about 50/50 - but if she doesn't fall asleep, she just plays and talks and sings, etc. She's happy to have solo time. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Looks like a nice boat and a nice trip - and $40 (or even the full $50) with the food and drink vouchers doesn't seem to bad). Glad that you liked it so much that you are using them again in January - which, by the way, is getting rather close!


It was actually more than $50, but that was as much as I could get on the voucher, so I had to just pay the rest. I think it was around $80 (and that was just me, since she was free!) So, not the cheapest, but a good use of money, as they do a great job. You may remember in the PTR (WAY back when!) I was originally planning to do a cheaper ($20-$30) "booze cruise" out of Waikiki, but changed my mind when Dug wasn't going to be there with us. For just me and Izzy, I was willing to spend a bit more to have a more manageable environment that was closer to the resort. Glad we did it!



TheMaxRebo said:


> Wow, that is a nice Canadian! To basically apologize for inconveniencing you despite you being the one texting the wrong number ... if you had gotten someone from New York they probably would have yelled at you for wasting their text count


I know, I couldn't believe he kept texting me back, all friendly and concerned.  I just thought it would be an, "oops, sorry, bye!" kinda thing. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> I appreciate your full transparency as a TR reporter - from head to toes


Thanks! 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad to hear there was another child on the cruise and that you made friends


It was nice to have a little buddy for Izzy aboard. And nice parents for me to chat with too.



Imagineer5 said:


> Glad Izzy got in a little nap, if maybe a little short! LOL. The cruise looks like so much fun, I'm glad you decided to still do it with Dug away.


It was definitely short! I am so glad we did the cruise - it was a highlight!



Imagineer5 said:


> I didn't see anything in your toe photo lol, maybe I need to look closer? Too funny.


Well, that's a good thing, from my point of view.  I decided to post it, as it's not too unflattering of a photo from that angle. But, basically, I was born with my second toe sitting above/over the two surrounding toes a bit. Like it sits on top of the edge of the big toe and over about half of the middle toe (both feet are the same). Kinda looks like I wore too many pointy high heels (which I didn't ). It doesn't affect anything for me and never has - except that I don't own any open-toed shoes, as I just don't want to put them out there more than I need to, so more self-consciousness than anything. They're really not terribly noticeable, though, unless someone happens to be staring at my feet, I suppose. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Yeah, I don't think I would have been as friendly with someone from another country texting me a bunch lol! But I deleted my text plan for a bit (just added it back in with a new plan) so I was annoyed when anyone w/o an iphone texted haha.


I totally understand the getting annoyed with texts thing. I hung onto my old flip phone for a LONG time after most people had smart phones and unlimited text plans. I had to pay for every single text I got, though. And my boss at an old job would text me and get annoyed with me for not responding right away, but I was just upset he was costing me money AND I had to do the press-each-number-until-you-get-the-letter-you-need thing on my dumb phone. 



AZMermaid said:


> I am so jealous of the Aulani figurines. We did NOT see those! I would have totally steered Kate to those instead of the Little Mermaid set of minuscule pieces we ended up getting. It is so cute!


I wonder if they were gone by the time you got there? They were on clearance when we got them (normally $20, marked down to $10) and I think there were only like two on the shelf.  They are nice little toys and they were great for the car rides too.



AZMermaid said:


> I love her Mermaid shirt. That catamaran looks awesome. I want to do something like that next time.


Thanks! I highly recommend a catamaran ride! I can't wait to do that again! 



AZMermaid said:


> So funny about your new Canadian friend.


It was so hilarious, yet embarrassing, at the same time! 



AZMermaid said:


> My kids would never sleep on a boat.... or anywhere besides their room really. So I hate Sadie. Ha ha.... not really. Maybe.


Haha, I couldn't believe how passed out Sadie was for the first part of the ride. They must have really been running her ragged on their trip. I know it was almost the end of their vacation, so I guess she was exhausted.



AZMermaid said:


> Thanks for the shout out for my report!


You are welcome! 



alohamom said:


> The catamaran trip looks amazing-you are so adventurous. I honestly dont know if I would attempt to do that on my own,with a toddler, so I take my hat off to you! Izzy is lucky to have a mom who wants to share with her all the wonderful things the world has to offer...


You are too kind!  What a sweet post. Honestly, I just REALLY wanted to do a catamaran ride (it was high on my Hawaiian to-do list) and I had no choice but to take Izzy, since Dug was gone and she was too young to stay at Aunty's. Of course, this next trip, I COULD leave her at Aunty's, but I'm going to bring her anyway - I mean, how cool to see whales! I wouldn't want her to miss out on that chance!



hokieinpa said:


> I'm always a fan of saving money!


Same here!



hokieinpa said:


> I can certainly understand the attachment to shoes, but I can picture her being upset over having to take them off and it makes me laugh!


Pretty much everyone on the boat felt bad for her, as they'd just taken their shoes off and saw her melting down and desperately clinging to her footwear. 



hokieinpa said:


> Yum! It sounds like a really nice cruise! Beautiful views, yummy snacks, and drinks!


It was really great! Glad I listened to all those rave reviews on Yelp, etc.



hokieinpa said:


> What a strange, awkward situation! But I'm glad the Canadian was kind about the whole thing!


It was so crazy! I'm glad he was nice, but it was very awkward, especially since I had felt weird about texting in the first place, as I didn't know the relative at all either.



hokieinpa said:


> Beautiful view even if Izzy seems more concerned about her lack of shoes?


Ha, I guess she is looking at her feet. 



SimplyGoofy said:


> You met so many characters! How fun! It's too bad that Izzy fell - it's amazing how something as small as a band-aid makes everything better.


The character meets were great! The fall was a bummer, but she felt like a superstar with that bandaid proudly displayed. 



SimplyGoofy said:


> I love hearing about the history on Izzy's name! It's always fun to hear the backstory on how people come up with their children's names. My mom selected my name years ago - she wanted a daughter named Jennifer Jill, so there you go. Anika's name was a whole different story - my parents absolutely could not agree on a name they both liked. Even after she was born, they weren't able to hammer down a name. I believe Anika may have originally come up as Annika Sorenstam was winning a lot of golf tournaments in those days and most of my family LOVES golf. We're also Swedish, so it works. Mom and Dad finally agreed on the name, but they disagreed on the spelling - Mom wanted "Annika" while Dad wanted "Anika". You can see who won.  We realized later that we have an ancestor named Anika - and it's spelled exactly that way! My dad chose correctly!


Wow, that's a cool story too! I see why Bob likes to ask these questions of his clients! 



SimplyGoofy said:


> What is in a Hawaiian mimosa? It looks very tasty!


I honestly don't remember - um, alcohol and fruity flavors?  It was tasty, for sure! I could have had a second one with my other free drink ticket, but didn't have a chance while running after Izzy PLUS I still had to drive back instead of taking the bus with the others. It was enough for me, though.



SimplyGoofy said:


> It looks like you were having a very nice time on your sunset cruise, but... a WHALE WATCHING CRUISE?! That sounds AWESOME!


I KNOW! It was too early for whale season on this past trip, but we planned the next one to take advantage of what should be prime whale season. Can't wait! They also have a policy that you get a free re-ride if you don't happen to see whales, so they are basically guaranteed!


----------



## Dugette

*Daredevil!*
*
We left off cruising the sea on a very nice catamaran at sunset.  I forgot to mention that I had hopes of seeing some sea life on this cruise. It wasn’t a specific dolphin cruise or anything, but I’d read reviews that they sometimes spot them out and about. All we saw were some turtles. Which is cool, but it was right when we first sailed away and I was still chasing Izzy around the deck, so I didn’t really get to see much of anything. I’m looking forward to next trip, though, as it’s whale season! 

Anyway, Sadie’s mom was enjoying the opportunity to take some pictures:





Izzy and I enjoyed the view as we continued to make laps around the boat:





(Oh, geez, I just realized my toes are in this picture too!  I guess I'll leave it up, though it's not so flattering from this angle. I mean, I don't show them off in real life, but why not let them be seen on the internet? Notice that Izzy has perfect toes, though!  I remember having a dream when I was pregnant with her that she would have the same as me and I was so sad. And it was fairly likely, as it can be hereditary, I guess. But I am the only person I know of that has them. )





I finally managed to get her to sit down on the bench in front of the boat, near Sadie’s family:









This is the Ko Olina resort area and Aulani is in there:





By the way, while we were making laps on the boat, Izzy was super brave and decided to walk (with me) over these nets:





I said, “Daredevil!” and she repeated, “Daredevil!” after me! Cute. 

Sadie had woken up at some point and we all started chatting:





Turns out that they were staying at Aulani too. We had fun talking and ended up visiting for the rest of the boat ride. Izzy was babbling away to Sadie too, which was adorable (and, back then, she really was babbling and not using nearly as many actual words as she does now). The girls were having a great time just hanging out together as the sun set:





Once our boat docked, Izzy and Sadie held hands and walked off the boat and up the dock together:









(I actually have a really cute pic of Sadie grinning at my camera here too, but I try not to post shots that are specifically of other kids’ faces w/o having gotten parent permission. So, imagine a huge grin on a cute face ).

Back in the car, Izzy played with the random things she’d accumulated in her seat. Namely, she picked up Tigger with chopsticks (guess you can’t really see Tigger here, but oh well):





Bye-bye boat, hope to see you again soon :





Oh, hey, there’s Tigger :





I made the fairly easy drive back to Aulani and we parked and walked into the lobby. Went to the lookout in back and enjoyed watching the singers perform for a few minutes:





We went back into the lobby and grabbed a schedule for the next day, then headed back to the room:





I got our stuff from the day unpacked and changed Izzy’s diaper. I saw on the day’s schedule that we could catch Uncle telling stories by the fire pit in about 5 minutes. Izzy was still awake, so why not? 

Before we left the room, Izzy grabbed my little handheld mirror off the counter and dropped it. It shattered on the bathroom floor and she cried and cried.  I got it cleaned up and tried to comfort Izzy and tell her it was an accident. I have to say, I was pretty annoyed (but didn't let it show in front of her), as I had just needed to replace this mirror a month beforehand. I was on a business trip and had the little mirror in my carry-on, which is always fine. At the last minute, they offered to check our carry-on bags for free and I let them have mine, forgetting about the mirror.  Well, I got my bag back and it was shattered in the pocket I had it in (luckily the glass was contained in the pocket, but I cut myself trying to clean it out). So, I bought a new mirror in AZ that time and bought a new one in HI this time (and I’m still using my Hawaiian one, nearly a year later! ) At any rate, as you may have guessed, I packed up some things so that we could go to Target after the storytelling. We needed a couple other small things I'd forgotten anyway.

Off to see Uncle and hear stories:





Elevator selfie:





We took a seat a little bit back from the fire pit and enjoyed the atmosphere and the stories about the Menehune of Hawaiian legand:





That little toddler you see was running around and around and around the whole time. 

A selfie:





Izzy enjoyed having her own chair and her blankie:





She also cuddled with me sometimes:





I have a video clip of some of the storytelling, if you’re interested:



(click to watch)

After we’d heard enough stories, we headed over to the Ulu Café to fill my mug before heading to Target. While we were there, Izzy yelled, “Food!!!”  I asked her if she was hungry and she said yes. Keep in mind, we’d only had “pupus” for dinner (and I still didn’t have a strong appetite, since I’d been ill, but I was finally getting better). I got her a Mickey sprinkle cookie:









She enjoyed it, but it was quite messy with all the Mickey sprinkles getting everywhere in the stroller. I think she ate part of it and saved the rest for later. We got loaded into the car and Izzy insisted that I wear my hat that was in the backseat:





She also insisted on wearing her sun hat, despite it being dark out:





We arrived quickly and she wanted to ride in a cart, despite us just picking up a few small, needed items:





We had a quick and successful Target run and were soon back in the Aulani parking garage, on my favorite easy-access lobby level:





It was just after 9pm as we walked back into the resort. Late night for Izzy, but she was having a good time. We saw a bride and groom in the lobby:





When we got back into our room, I got Izzy ready for bed, but she was super playful and silly. She was enjoying her new figurines and didn’t want to go to sleep:





She kept asking for milk, pouches, etc. To amuse her and because I didn’t want to leave the room after she was sleeping, we went down the hall to get ice. She LOVED this. So cute to see a 2-year-old doing a “boring” thing for the first time with so much wonder and enthusiasm.   We got back to the room and I got her down in the pack ‘n’ play and hid out over at the table, making trip notes and drinking a White Russian while she slowly fell asleep:





She was on the other side of the TV cabinet and eventually fell asleep (by the way, you can see the wires from the cabinet - if I remember right, there was an electrical plug in strip in the top of the cabinet?):





And, apparently, I also got a picture of the outlet I found to plug my laptop into, in case you were wondering:





Oh, haha. I just read the notes and I guess I took that picture because I just then discovered, at 11pm, that there was a light in that corner.  My notes also indicate that the next day was free of plans, but I was hoping to get in some beach time, character meets, possibly the Makapu’u Lighthouse Hike, maybe the Dole Plantation, and potentially the Menehune Trail interactive game, if we had time. We’ll see how much of that actually happens! 

Up next: Breakfast, some Photopass shots, and exploring the Menehune Trail.*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So great the kids got along and so cute the held hands on the way off the boat 

Sorry about the broken mirror - sounds like a nice evening beyond that though and at least there were other things you wanted/needed from target

That's quite a bit to do on a "no plans" day


----------



## hokieinpa

Sounds like a fun night on the cruise! Glad Izzy found a friend!

Late night Target runs are always fun - even in Hawaii! 



Dugette said:


>



This picture makes me laugh!

Excited to read more about your trip!


----------



## purplelover88

Reading this trip report makes me want to go to Aulani. I always though of Hawaii as a lay on the beach vacation which is so not me and you are proving me wrong! I love how many characters are out there and a good lazy river is always appreciated. The boat ride looks like a great time. Too bad Izzy had to take off her shoes, I know she has quite an attachment to her shoes; did they have a reason for that? It just seems a little odd. What are the odds of that many broken mirrors close together, at least it became a little souvenir?? Poor Izzy for feeling so bad about it. Looks like the rest of the night went well though. Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Schmagurty

Dugette said:


> Wow, so close! I guess we'll warm the place up for you then!
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy her report as much as I do! Other resources are this blog (by a DISer): https://ttimes3.wordpress.com/category/aulani/, this blog: http://www.deliciousbaby.com/journal/2011/oct/03/aulani-with-toddler/, and this TR doesn't involve a toddler, but I got so much good info from it: http://www.disboards.com/threads/an...enture-chapter-32-added-5-23-the-end.3140126/ I know there were a couple other blogs I really enjoyed, but I can't seem to find/remember them right now. If you search something like "Aulani with a toddler", that might turn up some more things. If I can find the other blogs I'm thinking of, I'll post them later for you.
> 
> 
> That worked out really well for us! I was just intimidated by the no bags, only 1 diaper, be quiet and respectful thing - with a 2-year-old.  And we are very comfortable with splitting up for things, so I'm glad we did it. In retrospect, we really only needed to split up for the movie/boat/memorial - seeing the grounds and museum were fine to do together with Izzy in the stroller. Splitting up was nice too, as it gave each of us a break and a chance to fully immerse ourselves in our surroundings, rather than catering to a toddler nonstop.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great plan to me! That's similar to what we intend to do next time - use our non-Aulani time to explore a bit and mostly stick around Aulani when we move over there.




Hi Dugette,

I appreciate you keeping the place warm for us! 

Thanks for sharing the web resources with me. I appreciate it! We're flying from just about as far as you guys...out of Chicago. So if feels like going so far that it won't be a place that we'll go back to very often and that we should try to plan it out the best we can.


----------



## SimplyGoofy

What a lovely end to your evening!  I'm glad Izzy was able to make a friend on the boat and ending your day with a White Russian sounds wonderful! 

I think someone else already said it, but that's quite a few goals for a day with "no plans"!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> So great the kids got along and so cute the held hands on the way off the boat


It was really cute that Izzy made a little friend on the excursion. Sadie was very sweet with her. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry about the broken mirror - sounds like a nice evening beyond that though and at least there were other things you wanted/needed from target


Yeah, it wasn't that bad. And it only broke inside the frame vs. getting glass everywhere, so that was good. And it was a cheap mirror, so not a huge loss.



TheMaxRebo said:


> That's quite a bit to do on a "no plans" day


Haha, I know. But nothing compared to those heavily-scheduled weekend island touring days. 



hokieinpa said:


> Sounds like a fun night on the cruise! Glad Izzy found a friend!


It was a great night and the new friend was a fun bonus!



hokieinpa said:


> Late night Target runs are always fun - even in Hawaii!


I agree! Something about the ridiculous running-out-late things on vacation sticks in my memory. Both this and the late-night cheese run at Pop on the August 2014 trip stand out in my mind as really fun, spontaneous memories. 



hokieinpa said:


> This picture makes me laugh!


Gotta love how she refuses to wear that hat any time the sun is out, but HAS to wear it in the car after dark.  



hokieinpa said:


> Excited to read more about your trip!


Thanks!



purplelover88 said:


> Reading this trip report makes me want to go to Aulani. I always though of Hawaii as a lay on the beach vacation which is so not me and you are proving me wrong!


I understand! We are not really lay on the beach people at all (in fact, we only got in the ocean the last day and not for very long). There is plenty to keep you occupied at Aulani and on Oahu. Even this coming trip, though we intend it to be much more relaxed, I doubt we'll be laying on the beach much. I feel like you could easily spend a week or two at Aulani and stay busy with the activities, etc.



purplelover88 said:


> I love how many characters are out there and a good lazy river is always appreciated.


The characters were fun. You really do have to seek them out, though, as they are not ever-present like at WDW. I loved the lazy river and hope to get in many more spins on it during our next visit. 



purplelover88 said:


> The boat ride looks like a great time. Too bad Izzy had to take off her shoes, I know she has quite an attachment to her shoes; did they have a reason for that? It just seems a little odd.


I don't know the reason, but it was a "barefoot cruise", so everyone had to take off shoes. 



purplelover88 said:


> What are the odds of that many broken mirrors close together, at least it became a little souvenir?? Poor Izzy for feeling so bad about it. Looks like the rest of the night went well though. Can't wait to read more!


I know, it was a like a mirror-travel-curse or something. But it all worked out okay. Poor thing, though, she was really upset about breaking it. 



Schmagurty said:


> Hi Dugette,
> 
> I appreciate you keeping the place warm for us!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the web resources with me. I appreciate it! We're flying from just about as far as you guys...out of Chicago. So if feels like going so far that it won't be a place that we'll go back to very often and that we should try to plan it out the best we can.


Totally understand, as I did the same thing the first time around. I had a lot more of an agenda than most people going to Hawaii. This next trip is a lot looser, as we did so many things the first time, but I still have at least a rough agenda and lots of things I'd like to do. And, hey, if you find yourself wanting to go back, just set up some fare alerts and you might be tempted to make the long flight again if it's cheap enough (well, at least that's what happened for us! Can't pass up sub-$400 flights). We actually change planes in Chicago on the way home next time, by the way!



SimplyGoofy said:


> What a lovely end to your evening! I'm glad Izzy was able to make a friend on the boat and ending your day with a White Russian sounds wonderful!


Mmmm, I wish I had a White Russian right now. 



SimplyGoofy said:


> I think someone else already said it, but that's quite a few goals for a day with "no plans"!


Ha, yep. Nothing was scheduled or set in stone, though. I just didn't want to have NOTHING to try to do that day. I'd be so confused.


----------



## Dugette

*The Menehune Trail*

*Looks like Dug was enjoying the views in Palm Springs that morning:*

*

*

*Back at Aulani, Izzy and I woke up around 8:30am and I set her up with Frozen on the iPad in her crib so that I could take a shower and get ready:*

*

*

*That worked well, as I didn’t want her roaming the hotel room unsupervised (I can only imagine all the random phone calls she’d make and I’d be paranoid that she’d somehow figure out the balcony door – despite it being quite child-proof ). *

*After we were ready, I used the awesome little egg sandwich maker to whip up a breakfast sandwich for myself:*

*

*

*Not exactly a roomy kitchen for preparing meals, but it worked:*

*

*

*I was finally getting my appetite back and feeling better than I had the whole trip (though still not 100%). I went all out with an egg sandwich, part of a bagel, and part of a malasada that was leftover (and not very good anymore, after all that time):*

*

*

*Oh, and I also had a nice glass of POG juice (Pineapple Orange Guava).*

*Izzy had milk, fruit, bagel/cream cheese, pouch, and I think some cheese too:*

*

*

*

*

*Then I cleaned the kitchen and washed the dishes:*

*

*

*Much better! *

*Bellies full, we headed out to try the Menehune Trail interactive game. This is one of those things where you have an iPad and interact with your surroundings. On the way down to the Pau Hana Room (where you get the iPad), we stopped to take a Photopass picture with our favorite guy, Bob. Here’s a shot of us starting our day:*

*

*

*We could see Mickey greeting guests at Makahiki down below. *

*I took the opportunity to ask Bob if we would get any chance to meet Chip and Dale during our trip. I called the character line every day and they were only on there once, which was a time when we were out and about on the island.  Bob checked his schedule and advised me that our best bet was to attend the “surfing lesson” at 4pm that day, as Chip and Dale were scheduled to make an appearance. *

*After that, we went into the lobby and came across a tour or orientation in progress. They were talking about that bird that you see on the floor:*

*

*

*It lit up, by the way. I don’t remember any details, though, sorry! *

*Izzy was having a blast exploring the lobby. However, it was a bit of a pain, as she had insisted on her little jelly shoes and they kept falling off. Didn’t stop her from running around, though:*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*She loved it when she found that kids’ area and Mickey Mouse Clubhouse was on TV:*

*

*

*Wall décor in that room:*

*

*

*Then this other girl came back to her spot and really blocked Izzy’s view:*

*

*

*That was okay, though, as I wanted to move on anyway. And who cares if we missed seeing more of Chip and Dale on the TV when they would be available in person later that day. *

*As we continued on our way through the lobby area and beyond, I saw a place to maybe explore. I thought it was a DVC open house type villa (and it may have been), but there was nobody around and voices coming from the other end and I got kinda creeped out and worried that I was someplace I shouldn’t be, so just took a few pictures and left :*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*Then I believe we took the elevator down to the pool level. And guess who happened to be in the elevator? Sadie’s mom, from the boat ride the night before! They were leaving later that day, I think? We never did run into them again. *

*We ran across another Photopass photographer outside, so got a few more shots. I love all the random expressions from Izzy:*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*We wandered on and Izzy thought this rock was pretty cool:*

*

*

*Later, I found out that it was a part of the Menehune Trail, if I recall correctly.*

*We also used this opportunity to spy on Minnie greeting diners at Makahiki:*

*

*

*We finally found our way to the Pau Hana room and checked out our Menehune Trail iPad:*

*

*

*Izzy was almost immediately bored with it. Too much talking for her, I think.  She was perhaps a bit too young to appreciate the game. I chose to start with the indoor trail, as it was already very hot outside. But, first, we did stop to look at the fishies in the Rainbow Reef:*

*

*

*We also filled my mug up at the Lava Shack before heading back to the lobby. Our first clue had us finding the gecko in the lobby light:*

*

*

*There was a group of people hanging around under it, which made the interactivity stuff a bit harder to do. There was also a picture in the gift shop that came to life:*

*

*

*As you can see, though, it was pretty high up, so Izzy didn’t even notice (plus, she was distracted by a Minnie plush in the gift shop). Next, the game led us back into that kids’ TV room for another picture that came to life:*

*

*

*Looks like I took a little video of this one, if you’re interested:*

*

(click to watch)*

*Again, Izzy didn’t notice, as she was watching the Doc McStuffins living picture:*

*

*

*So, I just did the game on my own while she watched TV:*

*

*

*Guess Izzy got tired of her shoes falling off:*

*

*

*As we stepped out of that room, we caught a glimpse of yet another Aulani bride and groom :*

*

*

*Up next: The end of the trail, then we head for the pool, only to run into characters first!  *

*ETA: I just realized that I wrote this update exactly one year after that very day!*


----------



## jwwi

So glad you finally started to feel better, what a bummer to not be able to eat!  So jealous of the pog juice, I really need to figure out where I can get that when I go to WDW, I'm not planning any buffets and I think that is where it is mostly served.   Any ideas? I would mix my pog with diet white soda in Hawaii, it was very good, and refreshing that way.   
Izzys facial expressions in the photo pass pictures are so cute, I wonder if she will like the menehune game more on your next trip?


----------



## foxyroxy40

I'm enjoying report just wanted to say my son has the same toes as you and no one else in our family does the doctor told me when he was little and learning to walk to just have him go barefoot and it would correct itself needless to say I didn't believe him and I wasn't letting my son go barefoot outside


----------



## hokieinpa

It sounds like a nice, relaxing morning! 

The trail game does sound fun - but more for older kids. It seems kind of like the Agent P stuff (is that even the right thing? we don't watch Phineas and Ferb) in the World Showcase?

Excited to read about your afternoon of characters and swimming!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


>



Yes!  



Dugette said:


> Looks nice!



I like, but your view is much better, IMO. 



Dugette said:


> provides a free shuttle from Aulani



That's good to know.  



Dugette said:


> This was a barefoot cruise, which meant we had to remove our shoes and socks before boarding. Well, Izzy was none too pleased about that.  Sad girl, missing her shoes:



Ugh, I would have been like Izzy and thrown a fit too.  I hate walking around barefoot!  Even in my own home where I know the floors are clean, I still wear socks and shoes.



Dugette said:


> (And, yes, that is a rare look at my crossed toes  – I debated posting that, as I generally don’t show off my “birth defect”, but I am a thorough trip reporter, I guess.  And that drink was really good. )



My SIL has the same thing, but it's her pinky toe.  I didn't even notice until you said something!



Dugette said:


> While we ate, I got a return text back from that Canadian number I had texted for Dug’s relative. But, um, it was some random stranger.  And he’d gotten all of Dug’s texts too.  Apparently, we had the wrong number. But, being a Canadian, this guy was very friendly and conversed with me over text for a while, apologizing for putting the other party in a negative light by not responding sooner.



  Thank goodness it was a nice guy and you didn't get someone that likes to carry on conversations, pretending they know the other person but they're just doing it for their own amusement.  



Dugette said:


> There was only a small group on our boat and everyone was very friendly. The crew was great as well. I enjoyed everything about this cruise. We’re planning on doing their whale watching cruise when we go back in January – can’t wait for that!



That's going to be fun!  I've never been out far on a small boat like that, so not sure how I would do with the rocking, but whale watching is something i've always wanted to do.



Dugette said:


> (and, back then, she really was babbling and not using nearly as many actual words as she does now)



I think it's so cute when toddlers who aren't full on talking, babble back and forth to each other and carry on their own convos like they totally understand each other



Dugette said:


>



Aulani friends!  



Dugette said:


> (and I’m still using my Hawaiian one, nearly a year later! )



Well that's just a nice little souvie then right  (PS, I would have been irritated too, considering DS has broken numerous mirrors)



Dugette said:


> She also cuddled with me sometimes:



Aw sweet.  I find it's harder now to get him to cuddle with me...unless I bribe him with candy, then I get plenty of hugs 



Dugette said:


>



Good for you 



Dugette said:


> *
> 
> *



 I don't know why, but this view just cracks me up for some reason.  Probably because this is EXACTLY what would happen if it was me and DS


----------



## Dugette

jwwi said:


> So glad you finally started to feel better, what a bummer to not be able to eat!


It really was a bummer when there were so many things I had been looking forward to trying. I'm glad I get a re-do in January - so long as I can avoid getting sick! 



jwwi said:


> So jealous of the pog juice, I really need to figure out where I can get that when I go to WDW, I'm not planning any buffets and I think that is where it is mostly served. Any ideas? I would mix my pog with diet white soda in Hawaii, it was very good, and refreshing that way.


Yes, it's good stuff, but I had way more than needed, since I only found gallons of it at Target. For WDW, you can get it (well, Lilikoi Juice) at Kona Cafe at the Poly. I wonder if they might let you order it at the sushi bar there too? I wonder if they have it at Captain Cook's? 



jwwi said:


> Izzys facial expressions in the photo pass pictures are so cute, I wonder if she will like the menehune game more on your next trip?


Thanks. I hope she enjoys the Menehune Trail more next time. I think she will - she understands a lot more now than she did back then.



foxyroxy40 said:


> I'm enjoying report just wanted to say my son has the same toes as you and no one else in our family does the doctor told me when he was little and learning to walk to just have him go barefoot and it would correct itself needless to say I didn't believe him and I wasn't letting my son go barefoot outside


Thanks! Interesting that your son has the toe thing too. Ha, nobody has ever told me it would correct itself. My mom has told me that the doctor at the hospital basically said that it's something that I'd always have, but it shouldn't cause me any problems. And that's been the case.



hokieinpa said:


> It sounds like a nice, relaxing morning!


It was!



hokieinpa said:


> The trail game does sound fun - but more for older kids. It seems kind of like the Agent P stuff (is that even the right thing? we don't watch Phineas and Ferb) in the World Showcase?


Haha, I forget what's at Epcot too - I remember it being Kim Possible back in the day.  But, yeah, a bit more geared toward older kids...you know, ones that have attention spans. 



hokieinpa said:


> Excited to read about your afternoon of characters and swimming!


Coming right up!



Leshaface said:


> Yes!


I always love seeing a sleeping girl on the monitor (like right now!)



Leshaface said:


> I like, but your view is much better, IMO.


Agreed.



Leshaface said:


> That's good to know.


Yes, seemed like a nice convenient perk.



Leshaface said:


> Ugh, I would have been like Izzy and thrown a fit too. I hate walking around barefoot! Even in my own home where I know the floors are clean, I still wear socks and shoes.


I am seldom barefoot. I don't usually wear shoes at home, but always socks. I didn't love the barefoot thing on the cruise, but it was easily overlooked for the great experience.



Leshaface said:


> My SIL has the same thing, but it's her pinky toe. I didn't even notice until you said something!


Huh, interesting about her pinky toe. I never run into anyone else with issues, but I guess we all probably hide them. 



Leshaface said:


> Thank goodness it was a nice guy and you didn't get someone that likes to carry on conversations, pretending they know the other person but they're just doing it for their own amusement.


I know, I was worried it would be someone creepy when I first got a message. 



Leshaface said:


> That's going to be fun! I've never been out far on a small boat like that, so not sure how I would do with the rocking, but whale watching is something i've always wanted to do.


I can't wait for the whale watching!  I remember this being a pretty smooth ride, but I know it can vary, depending on the ocean, time of day, etc.



Leshaface said:


> I think it's so cute when toddlers who aren't full on talking, babble back and forth to each other and carry on their own convos like they totally understand each other


Super cute! This was cute because the other girl was a bit older and could talk, but she happily put up with Izzy's babbles.



Leshaface said:


> Aulani friends!






Leshaface said:


> Well that's just a nice little souvie then right  (PS, I would have been irritated too, considering DS has broken numerous mirrors)


Yes, I brought home the BEST Hawaii souvenirs - a mirror and a set of Pyrex bowls (which I just used one tonight to make a dish we're bringing to Thanksgiving tomorrow!)



Leshaface said:


> Aw sweet. I find it's harder now to get him to cuddle with me...unless I bribe him with candy, then I get plenty of hugs


Yeah, Izzy only tends to cuddle when she's sick or tired or wants me to watch TV with her. 



Leshaface said:


> Good for you


Mmmmm....



Leshaface said:


> I don't know why, but this view just cracks me up for some reason. Probably because this is EXACTLY what would happen if it was me and DS


Yeah, I thought it was pretty funny. Here I am doing this interactive adventure and she's just glued to Disney Junior and oblivious.


----------



## Dugette

*A Lazy Afternoon*
*
Izzy was walking along and climbing on things and, of course, her falling-off shoes caused her to fall.  She was upset and I decided to change her shoes (I had thrown her good ones in the stroller for when she got sick of the others). There was a really nice CM nearby that saw what was going on and you can see her in the middle of this picture (from before the fall):





The CM came over and gave Izzy these stickers (that I put in the stroller pocket, clearly):





She was very friendly and chatted with us, commenting on how cute Izzy was. She was so sweet to help Izzy feel better.  We moved on to our last stop of the Menehune Trail. This statue gives you a nut:









Izzy INSISTED on putting it back, though, so we left it for someone else to enjoy:





By this point it was almost noon and we were just goofing around in the lobby:





(Notice Izzy was watching those kids set a bad example – I don’t think that fountain was supposed to be walked on).

Lounging:





I guess we wandered outside a bit too. Saw some people doing the outdoor part of the Menehune Trail:





Oh, we might have been going to return our iPad at that point. I guess this is what Dug was looking at in Palm Springs at that time:





Izzy and I went back to the room and got changed into swim gear:





I have a picture that shows Izzy throwing a “tantrum”, but I have no memory as to why  :





She really just carefully lays down for dramatic effect. 

Once we got out to the pool area, we ran into Goofy right away, before his meet was even scheduled to start.  Izzy was very happy to see him and ran right up for a hug and some quality time together:

















Looks like he didn’t have any Photopass that day (they don’t usually have Photopass at the character meets at Aulani, so it wasn’t that unusual). It was a very sweet meet, though.

At some point here, we went to the booth to get our wristbands and towels for the afternoon. And then we ran into Donald, also before he was scheduled to start meeting!  Izzy was hesitant to go up to him on her own, so I carried her:

















As you can see, she warmed up quickly with Donald’s playfulness. In fact, she got so comfortable that she ended up dancing with him:









(That was the running around him in circles part of the dance, of course).













I think he’s shaking his tail feathers. 

And a couple more pics together, thanks to a kind CM who snapped away for me with the water camera:









I was glad she got a lot of pictures, as I purposely left my phone in the room for pool time and couldn’t do video without it. (Though, in retrospect, I wonder if the water camera took video? I borrowed it from my dad, so I’m not real familiar with it. On that note, my dad and stepmom are awesome and are granting my Christmas wish for a waterproof camera of my own to bring on our upcoming Hawaii trip!  They are getting one like the one they lent me, but newer and with more features. I’m fairly certain that one does video too. I’m so excited to use it in Hawaii! Okay, now that I’ve talked this out, I must have figured out later on that the camera did video, because I have some of the splash pad in a bit…)

So, our next stop was something I was very happy Izzy agreed to do with me – the Lazy River:









You can see in that picture where the waterslide (that you ride tubes on) lets out directly into the lazy river.

Ahhhh, heaven  :









Partway through our lazy float, Izzy spotted Mickey.  So, we successfully avoided the water sprayers and got out of the river to go meet the main mouse.

Up next: M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E! And checking out Keiki Cove, the toddler splash pad. (Gosh, I’m just looking ahead at my pictures and I think this day may have actually been one of my favorite days! So many good memories to come as the day goes on!)*


----------



## Dugette

*Ta Da!*
*
We got out of the lazy river and went over to meet Mickey with minimal wait:

























We had a very nice meet with the Big Cheese. 

Next on the agenda was checking out Keiki Cove, the toddler splash pad area. Izzy insisted that I carry her through it.  I showed her how to play with the fountains:

















She started getting braver and walking around on her own :





And then she had to come back for a reassuring hug :





But she decided that it was fun to be brave and ended up having a great time :





















She was yelling “ta da!” when she encountered a fountain.

You can see some of the background details of the area here:





More fun:





These two warnings cracked me up:









I mean, really, diving into 5 cm of water?!  Who would do that? 

She was having a great time, running back and forth along the perimeter:





Someone (no, not me) had switched the hours on the Keiki Cove sign:





I have to say that I would have preferred these hours. 5pm is way too early to close that area down. 

Izzy was practicing her leadership skills throughout this time by demanding I do certain things like sit on the stairs or stand in a certain position. Bossy girl! 

I also figured out how to take a bit of video with the water camera:



(click to watch)

After a while, we decided to stop over to the towel booth and get some water:





I asked the CM at the booth what time it was and when Minnie was out (right now!) I also asked again about Chip and Dale and she agreed that the 4pm surfing lesson event was our best bet to meet them. We headed off to get in line for Minnie. On the way, I got some pictures of cabanas (which I am enjoying seeing now that we have one reserved as a Christmas gift to our extended family on our trip in January ):









We made it to Minnie’s line and found that it was VERY long (we’d had short lines all day and were expecting the same). I figured we might as well do something else for a few minutes and come back when the line had gone down a bit, since it was the early rush right then. Izzy wanted to go to the Infinity Pool, so we headed that way:





















The zero-entry pool was nearby, so we walked into that too. Izzy was apparently feeling very brave and just kept on walking and walking. I eventually had to pick her up when it got too deep for her. We walked all the way to the other end of the pool, in the cave, where the waterslide comes out:





We watched a few people come splashing out of the tube:









This was one of Izzy’s favorite activities. When a female came out, she was like, “That’s the mommy!”  She was having the best time watching people fly out of that tube. We got out after watching a few and headed back to the Minnie meet.

Up next: Will we actually get to meet Minnie?  *


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Sorry for my long absence!  I think I'm all caught up.



Dugette said:


> Izzy INSISTED on putting it back, though, so we left it for someone else to enjoy:



That's so cute.  And one less thing to pack.



Dugette said:


> On that note, my dad and stepmom are awesome and are granting my Christmas wish for a waterproof camera of my own to bring on our upcoming Hawaii trip!



 That's awesome!



Dugette said:


> You can see in that picture where the waterslide (that you ride tubes on) lets out directly into the lazy river.



Such great design.  That's one of the best lazy rivers I've ever seen.



Dugette said:


> We had a very nice meet with the Big Cheese.



I'm glad she was warming up to the characters more and more!



Dugette said:


> I mean, really, diving into 5 cm of water?!  Who would do that?



 That would be quite the trick!



Dugette said:


> I have to say that I would have preferred these hours. 5pm is way too early to close that area down.



Yes!  I have no idea why they shut things down so early.



Dugette said:


> She was having the best time watching people fly out of that tube.



Who wouldn't?


----------



## Dugette

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry for my long absence! I think I'm all caught up.


No worries, you have a good excuse, being in WDW and all.  Seems like everyone else just forgot all about this poor little TR.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's so cute. And one less thing to pack.


Hopefully it made some other kid's day. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's awesome!


I am so excited to have one! So nice of them to get this for us (and tell me that they are, haha!) 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Such great design. That's one of the best lazy rivers I've ever seen.


Loved it! I am SO looking forward to enjoying a few laps on there again. Maybe without a toddler on my lap even. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm glad she was warming up to the characters more and more!


Me too!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That would be quite the trick!


I know they probably have to put those warnings and maybe if someone has a vision impairment it might be helpful, but it just seemed so funny to have warnings not to dive into what was essentially a puddle. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yes! I have no idea why they shut things down so early.


That was super annoying. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Who wouldn't?


It was pretty amusing.


----------



## Dugette

*Surf’s Up!*
*
After Izzy got her fill of watching “mommies” and “daddies” drop out of the waterslide, we headed back to see if Minnie’s line was shorter. And it was (and Mickey showed up too):





BUT….they wouldn’t let us join the line.  This was the first and only time we encountered a line being cut off for a character at Aulani. And, of course, it was with Izzy’s favorite character.  Luckily, Izzy took it well when we just had to stand and watch Minnie walk by and wave at her. I did take a nice paparazzi picture, though:





We decided to make the best of the situation and got right into line for Stitch, who would be coming out soon.  We were second in line. Izzy was excited to see him show up:





When it was our turn, she didn’t hesitate to run right up to him for a hug:













This one cracks me up :





Izzy was so happy about this meet that she even did a little dance :





After that fun meet, we headed back to our pool chairs to sit down for a bit:





Izzy was pretending to go “nigh-night”:





Haha, look at ALL those people in the chairs:





We were right by the Menehune Bridge (kids water playground) and I washed my feet off in the shallow water there. Izzy was very upset about this. I have no idea why.  But she cheered right up when she got to help me put our towels into this :





On our way back into the resort, we obviously had to stop into the kids’ TV room again:





Disney Junior dosage complete, we headed back to our room for lunch. We got cleaned up and changed. Izzy played with her little Disney Aulani figurines while I made lunch. She had a hot dog and some raspberries for lunch:





I apparently had some yogurt and Diet Dr. Pepper. Lunch of getting-over-illness champions, I guess:





After lunch, we checked out our Photopass pictures on the TV. I really like that you can do this at Aulani and it would be nice if the other Disney resorts would do this too. We enjoyed the slideshow of our pictures thus far. Izzy got a kick out of seeing Daddy in some of them. 

By that time, it was 3:17pm. You may have noticed here that I was taking a gamble and having Izzy skip her nap this afternoon.  Because we really wanted to meet Chip and Dale and it would have been difficult to fit in a nap before that, we just went without. 

Izzy had gotten raspberries all over her top at lunch, so I changed her into a clean one, very much against her will. 

I packed up our stroller with what we’d need for dinner after our Chip and Dale event, since we were going to check out the Monkeypod happy hour (across the street) that we’d heard so much about. We headed down to the surfing with Chip and Dale event and arrived a few minutes early. This was a free and open-to-all-kids event, by the way. It took place on the lawn by the convention center, right under our balcony, basically.

Izzy had her pick of surfboards, so she tried many of them out and then settled into one in the front row, next to a girl who would become her good friend by the end of the event :





Izzy quickly changed her mind on surfboards, though, so she ended up in the very back and I sat behind her, taking pictures:





As you can see, there was a CM surfing instructor. She taught the kids all kinds of surfing moves and had them try everything. I have to say, we only went to this event to meet Chip and Dale, but it ended up being a super fun activity! So glad we attended.  Izzy got really into it and it was so fun watching her figure out how to do everything (though she was one of the youngest and didn’t follow everything) – I had no idea I had such a cute little surfer girl! Oh, but I guess she did also take a brief “nap” :





Learning how to surf:









Photopass was also at the event and got a few pictures of us:





More fun on her surfboard:

















She got a little goofy and was running around a bit:





More surfing technique:





I guess she needed a cuddly break:





And another nap:





And a headstand :





I have a couple videos of the lesson as well, if you would like some idea of what they were doing:



(click to watch)

And, in case you wanted to know how Izzy would do jumping jacks at age 2:



(click to watch)

It’s so funny to watch these videos now, as it’s been over a year and the developmental differences are amazing. She was so little then! 

At any rate, while she was doing a headstand on her surfboard, Chip and Dale finally joined the class. I had to get Izzy's attention and she was excited to see them :









I have one more video for this update. At the end, she excitedly points them out to me:



(click to watch)

Up next: Cuteness overload with Chip & Dale and that new little friend.*


----------



## alohamom

Oh Dugette-she is so sweet! and what a fantastic activity, looks like you both enjoyed it!


----------



## cindianne320

All caught up! I really would like to go there while the kids are still little!


----------



## SimplyGoofy

What a fabulous day!  So many of your pictures of the pool look AMAZING - what a fun place to hang out for the day!  I'm glad Izzy got brave and played in the fountains!

In addition, what a great collection of character meets!  It's too bad that you missed out on Minnie but I'm glad that Izzy took it in stride.  The "surfing lesson" also looks really fun and it looks like Izzy was having a fabulous time!


----------



## AZMermaid

Oh wow that class looks ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Dugette

*Hey, everyone!  Just a quick post to let you know that I might be a bit scarce around here for a bit (yes, even more than usual, haha! ) I will get to replies when I can. We leave on Friday for our return trip to Hawaii and will be there until the 18th. Then we go to Disneyland 2/5-2/10. Insanity! (In a good way). But I will finish this TR (and the others...) - just on the  schedule. Who knows, maybe I'll even pop in from Hawaii.  See ya real soon! *


----------



## cindianne320

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## AZMermaid

Have an awesome time!!


----------



## alohamom

Hope you had a wonderful time Dugette! We were supposed to be there just before you but we had to bump it to the summer. I am curious if Izzy remembers any of Aulani or Hawaii in general. Wouldnt it be nice if you guys could make it an annual trip!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


>



It's so crazy how much her hair has grown from this picture to the recent picture I saw in your other TR with Santa! 



Dugette said:


> She really just carefully lays down for dramatic effect.



Man, wish my child threw tantrums like that!



Dugette said:


>



So sweet



Dugette said:


> And then she had to come back for a reassuring hug :



What a sweet heart.



Dugette said:


>



Glad she started having fun with it!



Dugette said:


>



Oh my gosh  for reals?! 



Dugette said:


>



Hope you guys got to enjoy this on your trip!



Dugette said:


>



This is a cool shot with the water drops.



Dugette said:


>



Such a gorgeous day! 



Dugette said:


>



 She's quite the character!



Dugette said:


>




Love that they got a picture of you two in the moment!


----------



## Dugette

alohamom said:


> Oh Dugette-she is so sweet! and what a fantastic activity, looks like you both enjoyed it!


Thanks, it was really unexpectedly fun!



cindianne320 said:


> All caught up! I really would like to go there while the kids are still little!


I hope you can! I highly recommend it - especially after this last trip! 



SimplyGoofy said:


> What a fabulous day! So many of your pictures of the pool look AMAZING - what a fun place to hang out for the day! I'm glad Izzy got brave and played in the fountains!


The whole pool area there really is amazing. And everything is so beautiful, looking out at the ocean.



SimplyGoofy said:


> In addition, what a great collection of character meets! It's too bad that you missed out on Minnie but I'm glad that Izzy took it in stride. The "surfing lesson" also looks really fun and it looks like Izzy was having a fabulous time!


We had a blast with the characters and the surfing lesson was a lot of fun too.



AZMermaid said:


> Oh wow that class looks ADORABLE!!!


It really was! We just went to meet Chip & Dale, but it ended up being a lot of fun before they even showed up.



cindianne320 said:


> Have a wonderful trip!


Thank you, we did!



AZMermaid said:


> Have an awesome time!!


Thank you, we did!



alohamom said:


> Hope you had a wonderful time Dugette! We were supposed to be there just before you but we had to bump it to the summer. I am curious if Izzy remembers any of Aulani or Hawaii in general. Wouldnt it be nice if you guys could make it an annual trip!


Aw, sorry you had to delay your trip! For what it's worth, they told us that the resort was very crowded right before we checked in, due to school breaks, so maybe it will be for the better that you are going later. I think Izzy did remember a fair amount. But we discovered early on in the trip that "Hawaii" means "Aulani" in her mind. She kept saying we had to go to Hawaii when we were already there.  I wish it could be annual, but I doubt it. I'll keep an eye out for airfare deals, though. 



Leshaface said:


> It's so crazy how much her hair has grown from this picture to the recent picture I saw in your other TR with Santa!


It really has finally started to grow!



Leshaface said:


> Man, wish my child threw tantrums like that!


I know, it's hilarious! 



Leshaface said:


> So sweet


Love that lazy river!



Leshaface said:


> What a sweet heart.


Gotta love those toddler hugs! 



Leshaface said:


> Glad she started having fun with it!


Me too. She ended up really loving it once she got comfortable.



Leshaface said:


> Oh my gosh  for reals?!


I thought that was rather hilarious! 



Leshaface said:


> Hope you guys got to enjoy this on your trip!


YES! 



Leshaface said:


> This is a cool shot with the water drops.


I liked that too!



Leshaface said:


> Such a gorgeous day!


I think all days there are gorgeous. It pretty much always looks like that. 



Leshaface said:


> She's quite the character!


So is Stitch! 



Leshaface said:


> Love that they got a picture of you two in the moment!


Yeah, they did a nice job of getting Photopass shots during the class.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like the surfing lesson was a lot of fun for Izzy.  I'm glad you guys got to enjoy so much of what Aulani offers!

Hope you had a blast on the return trip!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Hi Dugette! It's Alison again. I know I am very very late to this party but I am happy to be here! I enjoyed reading your WDW/DCL TR last night so much, I was excited to see you had an Aulani TR going on as well.
I just wanted ot say I am loving this TR so far. You give so much detail with everything, it makes you think you are there! Hawaii itself looks beautiful, and of course Aulani does too. That is defiantly on my bucket list to go to one day.
All the pictures are so cute - and how great you were able to do so many character meets.
Also, spending time at that wonderful pool at Aulani looks like heaven!
I look forward to reading more!

Also, I hope you and your family enjoyed your trip back to Aulani, and enjoy your time at DLR! I look forward to reading those TRs as well!


----------



## schmass

I just got caught up.  This trip looks like it was amazing.  I'm glad that you and Izzy had such a good time when Dug was at his work event.  I don't know if I could have handled being on my own with a toddler as well as you did.  I think I've said this before, but I am definitely going to have to revisit this TR in a couple of years when we head to Aulani!


----------



## Dugette

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like the surfing lesson was a lot of fun for Izzy. I'm glad you guys got to enjoy so much of what Aulani offers!


It was a really unexpectedly fun little class! So glad we did that. We tried to take advantage of what Aulani had to offer and I think we did even better on the return trip. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hope you had a blast on the return trip!


We did, it was great. I have to say, it was awfully nice to have Aunty's Beach House available for free. Izzy loved it there and it allowed us some time off to hang out with the grown ups.  Plus, Izzy was older and braver and much more willing to try things (waterslides, etc).



FantasiaMagic said:


> Hi Dugette! It's Alison again. I know I am very very late to this party but I am happy to be here! I enjoyed reading your WDW/DCL TR last night so much, I was excited to see you had an Aulani TR going on as well.


Hi, welcome!  Glad to see you over here too! 



FantasiaMagic said:


> I just wanted ot say I am loving this TR so far. You give so much detail with everything, it makes you think you are there! Hawaii itself looks beautiful, and of course Aulani does too. That is defiantly on my bucket list to go to one day.


Definitely keep it on your bucket list - Hawaii itself and Aulani are both amazing places. And I'm glad you are liking the detail in the TR - sometimes I think I am going overboard, but I like to feel like I am there when I look back on my own reports. Of course, details get harder to remember over a year later...



FantasiaMagic said:


> All the pictures are so cute - and how great you were able to do so many character meets.


Thanks! I really liked that I could call the pre-recorded line each morning and find out where and when to meet characters that day. And it usually was lumped together in a fairly short time frame, so we could knock a bunch out all at once. 



FantasiaMagic said:


> Also, spending time at that wonderful pool at Aulani looks like heaven!


It is. It really is. And I'm not even that much of a pool person, but I could spend months there and be happy. 



FantasiaMagic said:


> I look forward to reading more!


I actually wrote another update!  Coming right up!



FantasiaMagic said:


> Also, I hope you and your family enjoyed your trip back to Aulani, and enjoy your time at DLR! I look forward to reading those TRs as well!


Both were fabulous! Now that we're back, hopefully I'll be on here more often updating these ongoing reports so that I can get to the new ones. I'm really excited to get started on those too! (And with no trips currently planned, I might as well re-live the past ones).



schmass said:


> I just got caught up.  This trip looks like it was amazing.  I'm glad that you and Izzy had such a good time when Dug was at his work event.  I don't know if I could have handled being on my own with a toddler as well as you did.  I think I've said this before, but I am definitely going to have to revisit this TR in a couple of years when we head to Aulani!


Aulani and Hawaii really are amazing. Without a doubt, Aulani is my favorite Disney resort. It is truly heaven. By the way, on the return visit, having free use of the kids' club (Aunty's) made it even BETTER!

And thanks on handling a toddler solo. I have to say that taking those two WDW trips (summer 2014) was really good practice for me. I felt pretty comfortable roaming around an island with her, since I'd managed to fly solo with her and that's much more stressful.


----------



## Dugette

*Cuteness Overload*
*
Well, friends, we left off 2 months ago (sorry! ) with Izzy in “surfing” class and Chip and Dale had just made an appearance. Izzy went running/dancing up to see them:









After dancing around them a bit, she found Chip free and ran in for a giant hug:









Photopass was right there too, so that was great:









Then Izzy and this other little girl pretty much followed Chip all around:





So, he was awesome and played with them:









Followed by some more playing around:





Then there was going to be a group photo, but Izzy had run off, so Chip went to retrieve her. One of my favorite pictures :





Izzy and Chip’s new little friend joined in too:









Haha, you can totally see me back there taking pictures. 

Almost there:





Here’s a rather lengthy (3 minutes) video for anyone who wants a better taste of this class. It was really a cute activity for the little ones and it was free!  Lots of dancing and goofing around. And Chip and Dale were very patient to put up with all the random hugging and such:



(click to watch)

And then the Photopass photographer had the difficult job of trying to take a picture that has all these young kids looking at the camera, preferably smiling.  Well, Izzy and her friend were having too much fun to be bothered by that nonsense:













Enough of standing in place, time for more dancing :













And a bit of video from that:



(click to watch)

Izzy was having such a great time with her new friend that she didn’t even notice when Chip and Dale left:





I pointed it out to her and she was very upset she missed their exit. The other girl’s dad came over because he thought maybe his daughter hurt Izzy. Told him not at all, she was just sad they went bye-bye.  By now, Izzy’s new friend was also sad because Izzy was so sad. 

We said our farewells and I took Izzy off to a bench at the side. While we’d been playing with Chip and Dale, Dug had tried to Facetime us, so we Facetimed him back now. Thankfully, he was able to cheer Izzy up with some funny faces. 

In better spirits, we headed off to dinner. It was about 4:40pm, so we had plenty of time to walk across the street and hit the fantastic happy hour at Monkeypod Kitchen. You just walk down this sidewalk from the Aulani entrance and cross at that crosswalk:





We hadn’t made a reservation, so we received a buzzer and just had a very short wait. We checked out the signage:





Window shopped nearby:





Looked back toward Aulani :





Here’s the patio we’d end up being seated on (which was very nice):





Waiting outside:





I guess Izzy found herself a flower:





And then wanted to hold the buzzer:
*



*
And then we were buzzed and seated!

Up next: Mmmmm….and one of my favorite evenings of the trip.*


----------



## alohamom

Awww-Dugette, she is just too cute-thanks for keeping up the report too!


----------



## schmass

That activity looks like so much fun for the little ones.  I love how Aulani just looks so laid back.  Too cute that Chip went to go retrieve Izzy.


----------



## Imagineer5

What fun! That looks like a blast and I LOVE that photo of Izzy coming back with Chip! How cute.  SO nice you were able to facetime Dug too, I'm sure he missed you guys.  Looking forward to hearing about the evening plans!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Those kiddy surf lessons sound like a blast! I love how Chip and Dale come for the fun as well!


Dugette said:


> Photopass was right there too, so that was great:


Precious! She looks so happy!


Dugette said:


> Then there was going to be a group photo, but Izzy had run off, so Chip went to retrieve her. One of my favorite pictures :


She is so cute!!!

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## Dugette

alohamom said:


> Awww-Dugette, she is just too cute-thanks for keeping up the report too!


Thanks! I know I'm slow, but I will finish this report. Honestly, I do them primarily for myself to look back on, so it'll get done.  (maybe just not speedily )



schmass said:


> That activity looks like so much fun for the little ones.  I love how Aulani just looks so laid back.  Too cute that Chip went to go retrieve Izzy.


It is really laid back there. Very different than the running from FP+ to ADR of WDW. Chip was great with the kids!



Imagineer5 said:


> What fun! That looks like a blast and I LOVE that photo of Izzy coming back with Chip! How cute.  SO nice you were able to facetime Dug too, I'm sure he missed you guys.  Looking forward to hearing about the evening plans!


Thanks, I loved that photo too (actually got a free print of it when we bought our Photopass CD). This evening is so nice - looking forward to covering it!



FantasiaMagic said:


> Those kiddy surf lessons sound like a blast! I love how Chip and Dale come for the fun as well!


It was a super cute class - I was impressed, considering it was a free one (since they charge quite a bit for some classes).



FantasiaMagic said:


> Precious! She looks so happy!


She was!



FantasiaMagic said:


> She is so cute!!!
> 
> Looking forward to reading more!


Thanks, more to come soon, I hope!


----------



## Dugette

*Hawaiian Sunset*
*
Our buzzer went off at Monkeypod and Izzy and I were seated on the lovely patio:





I appreciated the fact that Izzy’s chair had arms on it, to keep her contained (she was newly over high chairs). She started off with some milk, a pouch, and some freeze dried strawberries (all that I brought along). 

I took a peek at the kids’ menu for her:





And that’s when I noticed what you see over on the left: free meal for the under 3 crowd!  Awesome! So, she got the noodles and cheese. (In case you’re wondering, on our recent trip, she got the Quesadilla and it looked so tasty that adults in our group ordered it too - and enjoyed it ).

Then I checked out the appetizer menu, as they were half price during happy hour:





Thanks to reviews on the DIS, I knew the Pumpkin Patch Ravioli was excellent, as well as the Garlic Truffle Oil Fries. And I had to get a Mai Tai, of course – also discounted for happy hour. And I put in my notes: not eating a lot and being sick makes drinks strong!  (Though, for the record, I got a Mai Tai there again last month and it was still strong ).

Here’s part of my tasty feast:





That ravioli was SOOOO good. I ordered it again this last trip and it was as tasty as I remember. Yum! You can also see my lovely drink there.

Izzy’s noodles and cheese ended up being a HUGE hit! She loved them and gobbled them up. I love this sequence of pictures:













Meanwhile, the fries showed up too:





Very good, but I ended up bringing most of them back to the room, as I just wasn’t hungry enough to eat many. Izzy continued to enjoy her cheesy noodles:





Eventually, she discovered that our table had a handy silverware play slot, so that kept her occupied for a while:





Despite not finishing my fries, I had to order one more thing.  I remembered reading in Captain Oblivious’ TR that the chocolate cream pie was a special treat – so I got one to go.  And, with that taken care of, we made the short stroll back to Aulani.

First order of business once we got back was to stop into the gift shop and visit the Photopass desk. For events like the Chip and Dale one earlier, you stop in and tell them you want to get your photos. They pull up the event photos and you go through one by one and select the ones with your kid in them. I was happy to see the photographer did such a great job capturing Izzy’s fun with Chip and her little friend. They got them all added to my card as a CM played peek-a-boo with Izzy (very sweet ).

After that, I made a stop over to the front desk (background decoration):





I paid off our room-charge balance thus far with the gift cards we’d brought. Figured I should do that while I had time to make sure they didn’t automatically charge the linked credit card instead. The CM was very nice and helpful – even reversed a valet charge that shouldn’t have been on there (it’s free when you’re checking in). 

After taking care of that, I glanced down and noticed someone was getting very sleepy:





I figured this would be a good opportunity for me to try some of the outdoor Menehune Trail. I stopped into the Pau Hana room at about 6:20pm to pick up the tablet and start my adventure (with sleeping toddler):





I got to make things light up:





I think this thing lit up too (lobby floor), though you can’t see it here:





Soon, I decided to head down to the beach because the Photopass CM said they sometimes have someone down there to do sunset photos. I didn’t find anyone and Izzy was asleep anyway, so I just took a few  pictures of my own:





Not as good as a Photopass pic, haha:





Then I decided to just walk along the waterfront and enjoy the sunset while I had the chance. There is a nice walkway that goes along the beach and past all the neighboring resorts. I took a picture of part of the sign so you can see:





I walked down to the Ko Olina Beach Club. Passed the wedding chapel:





Sweet freedom stretching in front of me :





After having been solo with a toddler for a few days, I was really enjoying the ability to “go off on my own” and just enjoy a walk along the beach – at sunset! 

My phone really couldn’t capture how beautiful it was:





But I did get this shot of Izzy napping in paradise:





I think this was the Beach Club resort:





Looking back toward Aulani:





I really loved the peaceful walk. But I had to turn around and get back, as I still had the Menehune Trail tablet and it needed to be returned by 7:20pm. When I got back to the resort, Izzy was still out cold:





I popped into the restroom and then stopped over to the Ulu Café around 7pm to fill my Refillable Mug o’ Diet Coke:





Then I took my last 20 minutes to finish up most of the outdoor Menehune trail:









I had heard that it was better to do the outdoor trails at night because you can see things light up better (and it’s not as hot).

This is an “owl” in hiding that I unlocked:





When I returned the tablet, the CM there remembered that I was planning to take Izzy to the Chip and Dale event and asked how she liked it. I told her we had a great time and she was happy to hear it.

Throughout her stroller nap, Izzy had briefly awoken a few times, but gone right back to sleep. I got her up when we returned to the room, though, hoping to just get her in jammies and into her pack ‘n’ play. However, she was wide awake now.  She agreed to jammie bottoms, but not the top, so I left her shirt on. Then she wanted to play with her new Aulani figurines, so she did that while I pulled up our Photopass pictures on the TV. I thought that was a really nice feature at Aulani – easy to check out your pics.  After we looked through them, I told her it was bedtime. She was NOT happy about this at all and decided to throw a tantrum, complete with kicking and heavy breathing. I asked her why she was so upset and she couldn’t answer me – probably just exhausted (remember, she’d skipped naptime this day). I offered her a hug and she accepted and let me hug her until she calmed down and wanted to get in her crib. 

It was around 8pm and I decided to "go nigh-night” then too, in order to help her fall asleep.  I just planned to nap until she was out, then get back up for a bit. A little dark to see, but that’s my view from the bed to her crib:





I woke up around 11pm, but didn’t feel great (silly me, trying to eat food after a stomach bug ). I decided to go back to sleep for a bit longer.

When I woke again, I felt better, so I got up and showered and made some notes and wrote this update in the PTR:
*
*http://www.disboards.com/threads/it-all-started-with-a-massive-price-glitch-aulani-nov-2014-ptr-updated-12-6-tr.3316668/page-8#post-52618387*
*
So, if you read that, you may have seen the mention of pie. Yes, indeed, I had middle-of-the-night pie:





Mmmmmm. After all that fun, I finally went to bed for the night around 2:30am.  (of course, it was only 10:30pm at home, so really not that bad...

Up next: Horseback Riding on the North Shore!*


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Dugette said:


> Here’s part of my tasty feast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ravioli was SOOOO good. I ordered it again this last trip and it was as tasty as I remember. Yum! You can also see my lovely drink there.


Yum That looks god! Glad you and Izzy both enjoyed your dinner!


Dugette said:


> Soon, I decided to head down to the beach because the Photopass CM said they sometimes have someone down there to do sunset photos. I didn’t find anyone and Izzy was asleep anyway, so I just took a few pictures of my own:


Wow..That is gorgeous!


Dugette said:


> I walked down to the Ko Olina Beach Club. Passed the wedding chapel:


That seems like a perfect spot to get married. That would be so romantic


Dugette said:


> After having been solo with a toddler for a few days, I was really enjoying the ability to “go off on my own” and just enjoy a walk along the beach – at sunset!


That is great you were able to get some time to yourself to enjoy the beautiful night! You must have been so happy that it worked out that perfectly since Izzy was napping!


Dugette said:


> So, if you read that, you may have seen the mention of pie. Yes, indeed, I had middle-of-the-night pie:


That pie looks SO good! Seems like a perfect nighttime snack!


----------



## hokieinpa

It seems like Izzy had a great afternoon partying with Chip and her new friend!

It looks like you and Izzy both had delicious dinners! That pumpkin ravioli sounds really good. And great bonus that Izzy's meal was free!

What a relaxing night - just you and sleepy Izzy! The sunset pictures are amazing! 

I'm happy Izzy finally agreed to settle down. And there isn't much better than middle of the night pie!


----------



## Imagineer5

Yum that looks like such a fun evening! The mai tai is pretty dark, it def looks like it has more alcohol than juice lol! And how awesome to have free noodles! Glad Izzy went to sleep after just a little fuss, but it was so nice you had that time to just walk around and enjoy the sunset - looks beautiful! Neat to have all the resorts nearby. 

I can't imagine waking up middle of the night (though I'm used to going to bed at 8pm hahahaha).  But the pie looks like it was delicious!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Chip and Dale had just made an appearance. Izzy went running/dancing up to see them:



Chip and Dale are always two of the best at character interactions.



Dugette said:


>



Love this!!!!



Dugette said:


> I appreciated the fact that Izzy’s chair had arms on it, to keep her contained (she was newly over high chairs).



That's so hard.  Drew is also not happy to be tied down in high chairs anymore, but if we don't he's up and running around the restaurant within 5 minutes.



Dugette said:


> And that’s when I noticed what you see over on the left: free meal for the under 3 crowd!



 for Monkeypod!



Dugette said:


> Izzy’s noodles and cheese ended up being a HUGE hit! She loved them and gobbled them up. I love this sequence of pictures:







Dugette said:


> I remembered reading in Captain Oblivious’ TR that the chocolate cream pie was a special treat – so I got one to go.



Oh, man.  Now I'm jealous.  We have not had a chocolate cream pie that was as good as that one.



Dugette said:


>



Beautiful!



Dugette said:


> I had heard that it was better to do the outdoor trails at night because you can see things light up better (and it’s not as hot).



Good idea.  That makes sense.



Dugette said:


> Then she wanted to play with her new Aulani figurines, so she did that while I pulled up our Photopass pictures on the TV. I thought that was a really nice feature at Aulani – easy to check out your pics.



Agreed.  So convenient.



Dugette said:


> Yes, indeed, I had middle-of-the-night pie:


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> Thanks to reviews on the DIS, I knew the Pumpkin Patch Ravioli was excellent, as well as the Garlic Truffle Oil Fries. And I had to get a Mai Tai, of course – also discounted for happy hour.



Ooh yum that ravioli sounds delicious!



Dugette said:


> _not eating a lot and being sick makes drinks strong!_



 

Well, at least they're consistent with their pours! 



Dugette said:


>



Aw she's loving it!



Dugette said:


> chocolate cream pie was a special treat



Ooh yum.



Dugette said:


> I figured this would be a good opportunity for me to try some of the outdoor Menehune Trail. I stopped into the Pau Hana room at about 6:20pm to pick up the tablet and start my adventure (with sleeping toddler):



Great idea and some quiet time for you as well 



Dugette said:


>



I love this shot (even though you can't make out the details of your face) it's really cool.



Dugette said:


> while I pulled up our Photopass pictures on the TV. I thought that was a really nice feature at Aulani – easy to check out your pics.



That is awesome!  I'm guessing WDW will soon adapt this?



Dugette said:


>



Oh yeah, that looks bomb!



Side note:  Will you be doing a DLR TR???


----------



## Dugette

FantasiaMagic said:


> Yum That looks god! Glad you and Izzy both enjoyed your dinner!


It was a great (and fairly cheap) meal! 



FantasiaMagic said:


> Wow..That is gorgeous!


I could look at that view all day. 



FantasiaMagic said:


> That seems like a perfect spot to get married. That would be so romantic


Definitely no shortage of brides around the resort. 



FantasiaMagic said:


> That is great you were able to get some time to yourself to enjoy the beautiful night! You must have been so happy that it worked out that perfectly since Izzy was napping!


It really was perfect! That night is still one of my favorite memories of the trip. It was just so beautiful and I could actually take it all in and not chase after anyone else. 



FantasiaMagic said:


> That pie looks SO good! Seems like a perfect nighttime snack!


Wish I had a slice right about now...



hokieinpa said:


> It seems like Izzy had a great afternoon partying with Chip and her new friend!


She really did. That whole activity was a surprise hit, since we just went to try to meet Chip and Dale, but it ended up being a great event.



hokieinpa said:


> It looks like you and Izzy both had delicious dinners! That pumpkin ravioli sounds really good. And great bonus that Izzy's meal was free!


I was so excited to see that free meal for her, as I hadn't heard about it. Not to mention that she LOVED it. And I LOVED that ravioli too...so yummy!



hokieinpa said:


> What a relaxing night - just you and sleepy Izzy! The sunset pictures are amazing!


Thanks, it was a really fantastic night!



hokieinpa said:


> I'm happy Izzy finally agreed to settle down. And there isn't much better than middle of the night pie!


Haha, I think it might be the only time in my life I've ever gotten up and had middle of the night pie.  I felt like I was getting away with something.



Imagineer5 said:


> Yum that looks like such a fun evening! The mai tai is pretty dark, it def looks like it has more alcohol than juice lol! And how awesome to have free noodles! Glad Izzy went to sleep after just a little fuss, but it was so nice you had that time to just walk around and enjoy the sunset - looks beautiful! Neat to have all the resorts nearby.


Very true about the mai tai.  I really enjoyed walking around and taking in the sunset view and checking out the other resorts (Aulani was definitely the most impressive looking).



Imagineer5 said:


> I can't imagine waking up middle of the night (though I'm used to going to bed at 8pm hahahaha). But the pie looks like it was delicious!


The pie was delicious! Do you really go to bed at 8pm? I knew it was early, but  that is early! By the time I got up for pie, you would have nearly had a full night's sleep.  In all fairness, though, I did intend to get up a few hours before that, but wasn't feeling well and still determined to get up at some point and do the things I'd wanted to do (shower, make notes, eat pie ). I don't normally get up middle of the night (well, not since Izzy started sleeping through them back in the day).


----------



## Dugette

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Chip and Dale are always two of the best at character interactions.


I agree - they are almost always the most fun and interactive with Izzy.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Love this!!!!


Me too, thanks.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's so hard. Drew is also not happy to be tied down in high chairs anymore, but if we don't he's up and running around the restaurant within 5 minutes.


Yep, that's the tricky stage. I liked those chairs with full arms that were kind-of little toddler jails without straps. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> for Monkeypod!






Captain_Oblivious said:


>


I'd say Izzy gave it a Drooling Homer award. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, man. Now I'm jealous. We have not had a chocolate cream pie that was as good as that one.


Thanks for the recommendation of it!  We didn't have it on this most recent trip, but we did try some pie at Ted's Bakery on the North Shore - also excellent!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good idea. That makes sense.


Worked out pretty well.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Agreed. So convenient.


Makes me wonder why they don't have that at WDW, given that Aulani is otherwise pretty old-fashioned on the Photopass front. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>


Woohoo, I've earned your top award! 



Leshaface said:


> Ooh yum that ravioli sounds delicious!


It is really, really good. 



Leshaface said:


> Well, at least they're consistent with their pours!


Indeed they are! 



Leshaface said:


> Aw she's loving it!


I was surprised how much she enjoyed that. Back at the time of that trip, she was obsessed with food pouches and wasn't gobbling down a lot of "real" food, so this was great.



Leshaface said:


> Ooh yum.






Leshaface said:


> Great idea and some quiet time for you as well


Worked out perfect, since Izzy hadn't been terribly interested in it earlier in the day and I still wanted to try some more of it.



Leshaface said:


> I love this shot (even though you can't make out the details of your face) it's really cool.


Thanks. My little attempt at a sunset selfie. 



Leshaface said:


> That is awesome! I'm guessing WDW will soon adapt this?


No idea, but they really should.



Leshaface said:


> Oh yeah, that looks bomb!


It was a very nice late-night treat!



Leshaface said:


> Side note: Will you be doing a DLR TR???


Haha, yes, but might be a while. Part of me is tempted to start it immediately because I'm excited to write about it, but the rest of me realizes that is silly, given my backlog on TRs right now. I'm 3 days into the 12 night May land and sea TR, I've got another 9 nights in Hawaii to write about when I finish this one, and there is STILL an unwritten June 2014 WDW TR from when I went with Imagineer5 (Lauren and Aria).  I think I am going to finish this report and start on the 2nd Hawaii, then finish the Land and Sea simultaneously (as I'm doing now), then start on DLR. No idea when the old WDW trip report will happen, but I keep joking that Izzy and Aria will be able to write it themselves before we have enough of a break in between trips to get caught up and do it.


----------



## Dugette

*Giddy Up!*
*
After my late bedtime, I was unpleasantly awakened early in the morning by my phone buzzing like crazy with texts. Here I am thinking it’s some sort of emergency, but no, it’s Dug’s family on a group message playing some sort of silly game (just looked back and saw it was a “brain teaser of the day” and it came in around 7:30am Hawaii time, so nearly lunchtime in MN- hmmm, seemed earlier than that in my memory ). I also saw a message that Dug’s cousin and her husband of only 2 years were separating – that was a huge surprise.  And, on that note, I got up and ready. I let Izzy continue to sleep and she woke up as I was just about ready to get her up. 

I made her some toast for breakfast, along with the leftover fruit from Ama Ama. I probably gave her a pouch or a stick of cheese or something too. Oh and, of course, milk.

I made an egg sandwich for myself. For some reason, the egg didn’t turn out very good, but I ate it anyway, as I was running around and getting everything ready for the day. 

Izzy vetoed whatever outfit I’d chosen for her that day and instead selected what I think of as her “Animal Kingdom” outfit – Minnie with animal prints. Fine by me. 

I made a quick call to the character hotline to check on today’s character meet schedule for when we returned. 

We made it out the door at 8:15am, which was about 15 minutes behind my “goal” time, but still okay.

On our way:





The outfit she chose:





We made it out of the parking garage at 8:25am, with my phone/Siri directing us up to the North Shore and Gunstock Ranch. We passed the Dole Plantation and Waimea Valley on the way (future destinations ). I was able to catch glimpses of the North Shore as we drove along and it was beautiful.  At one point, my lane suddenly turned into a turn lane and I was able to loop through a gas station and quickly get back on track without losing much time. We actually made up time and got there right around 9:30am, which I think was the plan. The entrance to the ranch was a long and bumpy road with peacocks and turkeys roaming around. We got to the parking area and pulled in. 

As we got out, we saw kids coming in from a ride:









Izzy said she liked it and wanted to do it too. Yay!  As some background, this adventure came about in a random way. I saw something in my pre-trip research about pony rides on the island, I think at Kualoa Ranch, where we were going anyway. But then I found out that there was a minimum age requirement and Izzy didn’t meet it (like 5 or something). I probably had already told her about riding a horsey, so I started searching for another option on the island and came across Gunstock Ranch. They do actual horseback trail rides for kids as young as 2, so Izzy qualified.  And they had great reviews online. So I set it up – figured it would be a fun place to ride a horse for the first time.

Our handler, Cammie, searched the helmets for one small enough for Izzy. Even their very smallest one slipped down on her face, but they had to go with that. Honestly, they do trail rides for 2 year olds and Izzy had a large head for her age, so they probably need a smaller helmet available.  And I think that was a big contributor to what is coming…

Cammie led us out to Nellie, a very sweet and calm horse. She helped Izzy get all situated:





And, thankfully, I started taking a few pictures as soon as Cammie moved out of the shot (was just going to do this quickly, then walk alongside her, as Cammie recommended):









I say “thankfully” because that first minute was the extent of her horseback riding.  If you are good at reading toddler body language, you might be able to identify that reach in the second picture as a “please get me off of this thing” gesture. You can also see that her helmet is already starting to slide down her head. I think that was really bothering her. We kept trying to get her to ride some more, but she kept freaking out and wanting off. And I had to keep sliding the helmet back off her eyes. 

Cammie then suggested that Izzy could come down and pet the horse. She enjoyed that and they went through all of Nellie’s facial features together. Then Cammie suggested that Izzy could help her walk Nellie. Izzy approved of this idea and picked up the reigns:





At some point, I asked Cammie if I could ride with Izzy, since I knew she’d be more willing to do that, but she said it wasn’t allowed – only one rider at a time. So, I asked if I could ride Nellie by myself, just to show Izzy it was okay. She said yes, so I got to ride for a few minutes while Cammie and Izzy walked Nellie. Izzy still was not willing to ride, though. Well, hey, at least one of us got to ride a horse. 

At one point, a donkey followed us around and Izzy decided it was the “baby” and Nellie was “the mommy.” The donkey soon wandered over in here:





We tried to use that in our favor and told Izzy that “baby wants you to ride mommy over to him.” She’d agree and get on, but then freak out and want off. Oh, well. I’m glad that Cammie at least kept working with us for our whole time slot, despite Izzy being so uncooperative. 

And some really sad pictures to commemorate the occasion – even Nellie looks embarrassed  (and check out that helmet!):









Strangely, after all was said and done, Izzy insisted that she’d had fun.   I guess walking a horse is a good time when you’re 2. Bye, Nellie and friends:





We started to drive off, but soon came upon the playground I’d noticed when we drove in. I stopped the car and let Izzy play a bit – might as well get the most value we can out of Gunstock Ranch.  She just loved this little old playground and could have stayed here all day:













Our rental car parked under a palm tree:





So, the funniest thing at this playground was that Izzy found this telescope and declared, “I point this at Minnie!”:





I tried to get some video follow-up on that too:



(click to watch)

I checked out some of the area wildlife while Izzy played:









I had a really hard time getting her to leave the playground. At one point, I even pretended I was going to get in the car and leave:





It didn’t work. I eventually had to literally carry her off the playground and put her in the car. Cause, you know, there was other fun to be had.  Our next stop was Waimea Valley to hike through a botanical garden to a waterfall. Seemed like a very stroller-friendly activity, so why not? I guess I stopped for an ocean picture on the way:





Also, my phone/Siri was not very helpful and insisted, “I can’t help you with Estonia.”   Ok, then. We made it anyway, a bit later than planned (11:23am), due to the extended playground time, but that was fine.

Up next: A beautiful stroll.*


----------



## cindianne320

Man is Hawaii beautiful. I mean, I've been there, but you forget! I'm sorry Izzy wasn't having the riding lesson. She looked so cute, and I'm impressed you even got her on it! And funny that the playground that could be anywhere was the hit of her day!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Dugette said:


> The outfit she chose:


Love the outfit!


Dugette said:


>


Aw she looks so cute on the horse! Sorry she didn't enjoy it too much...and that helmet does look way too big! Who would want to be on a big animal when they have something annoying on their head..



Dugette said:


>


Too cute. That's great she felt more comfortable walking Nellie.


Dugette said:


> Well, hey, at least one of us got to ride a horse.


Mommy's need some fun too! Glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> Man is Hawaii beautiful. I mean, I've been there, but you forget! I'm sorry Izzy wasn't having the riding lesson. She looked so cute, and I'm impressed you even got her on it! And funny that the playground that could be anywhere was the hit of her day!


It really is just gorgeous there.

I'm glad she at least got on the horse for a minute, haha.

She could have stayed at that playground all day.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Love the outfit!


Thanks, I've gotten a lot of mileage out of that one.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Aw she looks so cute on the horse! Sorry she didn't enjoy it too much...and that helmet does look way too big! Who would want to be on a big animal when they have something annoying on their head..


Exactly!



FantasiaMagic said:


> Too cute. That's great she felt more comfortable walking Nellie.


At least she got some bonding in with the horse.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Mommy's need some fun too! Glad you enjoyed it!!


Somebody's gotta get that horseback ride I paid for!


----------



## Schmagurty

Finally got my Aulani/Hawaii trip report started! Check it out if you're interested: http://disboards.com/threads/aulani...-hawaii-with-a-4-year-old-and-a-baby.3490562/


----------



## Dugette

Schmagurty said:


> Finally got my Aulani/Hawaii trip report started! Check it out if you're interested: http://disboards.com/threads/aulani...-hawaii-with-a-4-year-old-and-a-baby.3490562/


This is great! I just read it over lunch - will have to reply later on. If anyone here is looking for another Aulani report to read, I highly recommend it!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> I probably had already told her about riding a horsey, so I started searching for another option on the island and came across Gunstock Ranch. They do actual horseback trail rides for kids as young as 2, so Izzy qualified.



Nice idea!  Cool that they try and incorporate little kids.



Dugette said:


> If you are good at reading toddler body language, you might be able to identify that reach in the second picture as a “please get me off of this thing” gesture.



 I've definitely seen that look before!



Dugette said:


> Then Cammie suggested that Izzy could help her walk Nellie.



Cammie FTW!



Dugette said:


> Well, hey, at least one of us got to ride a horse.



You can rub it in when Izzy is older.



Dugette said:


> We started to drive off, but soon came upon the playground I’d noticed when we drove in. I stopped the car and let Izzy play a bit – might as well get the most value we can out of Gunstock Ranch.



I would have said the same thing!



Dugette said:


> Also, my phone/Siri was not very helpful and insisted, “I can’t help you with Estonia.”



Go home, Siri.  You're drunk.


----------



## schmass

Your food at Mokeypod looks so good.  It's funny, I was looking at the menu you posted and thought how I'd eat the pumpkin ravioli and truffle fries, and then read that it was your order!  That pie looked good, too. 

The Menehune Trail looks like fun!

Sorry Izzy's horseback riding experience didn't go so well.  I did a trail ride at Ft Wilderness when I was little and HATED it, and then the next year started riding lessons and eventually owned a horse.  So you never know!  At least you got a few minutes of riding in!

Funny that her experience was still a good one, even though she hated it.  Toddlers are funny.  Rory went skiing the other day (and loved it), but when I asked him what his favorite part was, he said "I spinned out.  I fell on my bum!" And that was his favorite part.  Ha.


----------



## hokieinpa

Oh, sorry the horse ride wasn't a full on success! But at least she had fun walking the horse. Small victories, right?

And of course she loved the playground! It looks like the one we have in our backyard. But I'm sure it's much more fun in Hawaii!


----------



## Dugette

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nice idea! Cool that they try and incorporate little kids.


I was happy to find a place that had something for a 2 year old.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I've definitely seen that look before!






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cammie FTW!






Captain_Oblivious said:


> You can rub it in when Izzy is older.


Indeed. She already is telling me that she wants to ride a horse again and won't ask to get off, etc.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I would have said the same thing!


Great minds! (And, "If it's free, it's for me!")



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Go home, Siri. You're drunk.


 So true! This is why I don't use Siri often. She needs to sober up a bit.



schmass said:


> Your food at Mokeypod looks so good. It's funny, I was looking at the menu you posted and thought how I'd eat the pumpkin ravioli and truffle fries, and then read that it was your order! That pie looked good, too.


Haha, good taste! They were definitely good choices - so much so that I ordered them again on the next trip. 



schmass said:


> The Menehune Trail looks like fun!


It's a fun activity for everyone, I'd say. And we did some other parts of it on the return trip. Lots to try!



schmass said:


> Sorry Izzy's horseback riding experience didn't go so well. I did a trail ride at Ft Wilderness when I was little and HATED it, and then the next year started riding lessons and eventually owned a horse. So you never know! At least you got a few minutes of riding in!


Haha, maybe she'll be asking for a horse someday.  (Possibly just to take it on walks. )



schmass said:


> Funny that her experience was still a good one, even though she hated it. Toddlers are funny. Rory went skiing the other day (and loved it), but when I asked him what his favorite part was, he said "I spinned out. I fell on my bum!" And that was his favorite part. Ha.


 I love their logic!  Cute story!



hokieinpa said:


> Oh, sorry the horse ride wasn't a full on success! But at least she had fun walking the horse. Small victories, right?


Yes, indeed. She had fun, so I guess that's what matters, even if it wasn't close to the picture I had in my head.



hokieinpa said:


> And of course she loved the playground! It looks like the one we have in our backyard. But I'm sure it's much more fun in Hawaii!


All playgrounds are infinitely more fun in Hawaii, it seems. (Well, she thinks they're fun anywhere, though, so I'm sure your backyard would suffice).


----------



## Dugette

*Waimea Valley Stroll*
*
We pulled off the main road and made our way into Waimea Valley: 





A lot of people were parking further back, but I decided to drive all the way up to the entrance and, sure enough, there were parking spots in the dirt lot there.  I got Izzy’s stroller out and we headed for the nearby entrance:





We stopped on the way in and squeezed into a very cramped restroom (as most are when you and a kid need to fit in – especially if you have a stroller). Then we moved on to the ticket counter to pay admission (Izzy was free and I was like $15, I think?) Once inside, we stuck to the main pathway, but there were a lot of side trails. I avoided those because I had the stroller and they were not paved. Otherwise, they would have been fun to explore. The botanical gardens were really beautiful:













































I am not a person who is really into trees and flowers and all, but I was really amazed at how beautiful this place was. Everywhere I looked was just unique and lovely scenery. 

Izzy was content in her stroller as we walked along. But she was clear that it was a No Paparazzi zone:





She found a leaf and was happy to play with it. Later, she added a couple more, as it’s very important to have a mommy, a daddy, and a baby leaf :





Soon enough, we could see the waterfall at the other end of the park:









People can get in and swim under this waterfall, but we obviously did not do that. One, because it was just me and Izzy. Two, because I’ve read reports about dangerous bacteria or something in the water and that’s nothing I am tempted to mess with.  Izzy really wanted out of her stroller to watch the waterfall, but I didn’t want to chance her tumbling down there, so she was not very happy that I made her stay put:





Strangers playing in the waterfall:





Part of the reason I wanted to keep her in the stroller was because my phone (camera) was giving me trouble and I needed to attend to it and not worry about her. This had happened on a previous Disney trip too – phone started freezing up and I couldn’t take pictures. I managed to get into the settings and delete some unnecessary apps and that was enough to get it working again.  Always great timing when these things happen – just when I’m trying to take waterfall pictures!

With my phone working, I was able to get a video clip:



(click to watch)

Once we walked far enough away from the waterfall, I let Izzy out of her stroller to walk part of the way back with me. Clearly, my hopes of her napping in the stroller during this walk were not fulfilled:









She was having fun balancing along the little curbs at the edge of the bridges. She was moving VERY slowly, so I finally convinced her to get back in her stroller for a snack:





Mmmm, pretzels! With her riding, we got back to the entrance much more quickly. Still saw pretty flowers on the way:













On the way out, I saw this on the wall of movie posters there:





Izzy told me she “didn’t know” who this was!  Well, she would find out soon enough…

Other movie posters:





And a couple more colorful flowers:









We got back to the car at 12:55pm, so we were there for about an hour and a half total. Definitely could have spent more time, but we zipped through, as I had other things on the agenda that day. Next on the plan was a stop at the Dole Plantation on our way back to Aulani. Mmmm, Dole Whip. Well, as we drove, I had a pretty good feeling that Izzy finally decided to take her nap – very quiet breathing coming from the backseat.

I parked at the Dole Plantation and went back to take a look:





Sure enough, she was passed out. I decided to skip the Dole Plantation for today (we had contingency plans to get back there) and just let her nap. I knew that Mickey and Minnie were meeting at 2pm, so I figured we’d just go back to Aulani and do that.  

Making a left out of the Dole Plantation wasn’t the easiest, as it’s a 2-lane highway and it was constant traffic. Thankfully, after several minutes, another car stopped to let us pull out. They must have known how difficult that turn was. Nice of them to help!  And, with that, we were on our way back “home.”

We made it back a few minutes before 2pm and parked on my favorite ramp level that leads right over to the lobby:





Up next: Izzy figures out who Stitch is and a spontaneous Photopass session.*


----------



## AZMermaid

Great update! We passed all the people parking on the driveway at the botanical garden too and pulled up to the lot and found a spot!


----------



## hokieinpa

Beautiful pictures! I think it's so amazing because the scenery there is so completely different from anything close to home!

And I agree with skipping the swim in the waterfall. No one needs to mess with bacteria in the water!

Glad Izzy got a nap in and you had flexible plans!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Dugette said:


> Then we moved on to the ticket counter to pay admission (Izzy was free and I was like $15, I think?)


Not too bad! Especially for all the pretty stuff you saw.


Dugette said:


> The botanical gardens were really beautiful:


Very pretty - it looks so peaceful!


Dugette said:


> Soon enough, we could see the waterfall at the other end of the park:


Love this! I always find waterfalls very pretty to look at.


Dugette said:


> People can get in and swim under this waterfall, but we obviously did not do that. One, because it was just me and Izzy. Two, because I’ve read reports about dangerous bacteria or something in the water and that’s nothing I am tempted to mess with.





Dugette said:


>


Oh! This waterfall has definitley been used in a few movies! I know for sure it was used in " Just Go With It" with Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston (great movie by the way). It looks fun to swim in but if there is suppposedly bacteria within the water, I wouldn't be too excited going in there lol.


Dugette said:


> On the way out, I saw this on the wall of movie posters there:





Dugette said:


> Other movie posters:


Love all the movie posters! Nice touch.


----------



## Imagineer5

Oh no- at the horseback riding session! That is too bad how freaked out she was over the whole thing, BUT they at least salvaged it by letting her walk around.  Funny how the playground was the hit of the stop there lol!!

The botanical gardens looked like an absolutely perfect stop!! Nice you were able to stroll with the stroller too.  That bacteria sounds awful, good choice on avoiding that!

Looking forward to more! I've done the dole plantation - its been so long I don't remember all that we did on Oahu (I was like 10&12 when I went to Oahu after that we went straight to Maui) but I do remember going there!


----------



## Dugette

AZMermaid said:


> Great update! We passed all the people parking on the driveway at the botanical garden too and pulled up to the lot and found a spot!


Good work! It just seemed like it was late enough in the day that people who got there early had probably left and parking would be available nearby.



hokieinpa said:


> Beautiful pictures! I think it's so amazing because the scenery there is so completely different from anything close to home!


I know, I just love looking around pretty much anywhere on the island. So different and so beautiful. And so much variety too.



hokieinpa said:


> And I agree with skipping the swim in the waterfall. No one needs to mess with bacteria in the water!


Yeah, I looked it up earlier because I couldn't remember the details and it's a risk of leptospirosis, which can be deadly. Yikes! 



hokieinpa said:


> Glad Izzy got a nap in and you had flexible plans!


Me too. That was a nice thing about the days that Dug was gone - our plans were pretty loose because we didn't want to do too much without him and it didn't leave us a lot on our plates. But it was nice and there was plenty to keep us occupied.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Not too bad! Especially for all the pretty stuff you saw.


Just me and her was a great deal. But it adds up quick when you have to pay for all of your family members. I was glad she was still free.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Very pretty - it looks so peaceful!


It really was. Just a quiet nature walk, really.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Love this! I always find waterfalls very pretty to look at.


Same here. One of my favorite memories was driving up through western Canada and stopping at a bunch of waterfalls along the road. Who knew Canada had so many waterfalls? Love seeing them all.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Oh! This waterfall has definitley been used in a few movies! I know for sure it was used in " Just Go With It" with Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston (great movie by the way). It looks fun to swim in but if there is suppposedly bacteria within the water, I wouldn't be too excited going in there lol.


I think we saw that one (I have a terrible memory for movies, but I'm pretty sure we did). I'm sure it would be fun, but I wasn't taking any chances. On our return visit, though, Dug's family all went in and nobody got sick, so that's good. I think there is only a very low chance of problems, but not worth the risk to me.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Love all the movie posters! Nice touch.


Might as well promote all the Hawaiian movies. They sure do film a lot of stuff there.



Imagineer5 said:


> Oh no- at the horseback riding session! That is too bad how freaked out she was over the whole thing, BUT they at least salvaged it by letting her walk around. Funny how the playground was the hit of the stop there lol!!


Glad they had the playground so that it didn't feel like a total waste. And I'm glad they spent the whole session working with us. Of course, these days, Izzy remembers this and tells me that she wants to ride a horse again and won't get scared and will stay on, etc. So, someday we'll give it another go.



Imagineer5 said:


> The botanical gardens looked like an absolutely perfect stop!! Nice you were able to stroll with the stroller too. That bacteria sounds awful, good choice on avoiding that!


It was a really nice stop - much more beautiful than I expected. My goal had been for this to be a stroller nap for Izzy and a good place for me to get out and walk. Obviously, the nap didn't happen (at least not in the stroller), but it was a really lovely walk, so still glad we did it.



Imagineer5 said:


> Looking forward to more! I've done the dole plantation - its been so long I don't remember all that we did on Oahu (I was like 10&12 when I went to Oahu after that we went straight to Maui) but I do remember going there!


Sounds like you're due for a return visit.   Given your fondness for the Bonnet Creek waterpark and lazy river, I'm pretty sure you would enjoy Aulani.  At any rate, we do get back to the Dole Plantation, but it takes a few attempts.  Apparently, the scent of pineapple in the air makes a little someone VERY tired.


----------



## Dugette

*Stitch’s Dance Party*
*
We headed straight from the car to Manawa Island (in the pool area) to get in line for Mickey and Minnie  :





They really were up there, but it took several minutes before Izzy could see them from the stroller:





One of the families ahead of us took pictures with everyone holding teddy bears. This was all I could get of that (I think Mickey liked the non-Duffy teddy bear - at least I don't think it was Duffy ):





Izzy had a great meet with them on her turn:





She insisted they sign her book for a third time, so I held it for them.

And a quick video from the meet:



(click to watch)

You can see Izzy reject Mickey, but he handles it with class. 

We had a bit of time before Stitch was due out for his meet and Izzy said she needed a new diaper, so we ran up to the room to change her and drop off our stuff. It took awhile, as she was dawdling around with milk and snacks, etc. She wasn't particularly motivated to meet Stitch. We nearly didn’t get out of the room in time to get to the meet, but I’m so glad we managed to get down there. It was fantastic. 

We ended up last in line, but that turned out to be a great thing. Gave her lots of opportunity to hug and play and dance with Stitch:













And some video:



(click to watch)

They were having a great time together. At one point, some other people came up to meet Stitch and the CM saw how sad Izzy was to part with him, so they just had Izzy step aside for a minute (we’d been there for a long time) and, when the other family was done, they sent her back in to keep partying it up with Stitch. You can see that sad face at the end of the this one:



(click to watch)

And I have one more dancing video, if you just can’t get enough.  I mentioned that my phone was getting glitchy at Waimea Falls – well, that was starting to happen again. There is one part of this video where the picture just freezes, but you can still hear us chatting, if you want :



(click to watch/listen)

While they were dancing, I asked a CM (named Genesys) how to get Chip and Dale’s autographs, as they weren’t signing anything at the surf lesson. She said she would just take our book and make sure it got done, then leave it at the front desk for us to pick up. Very nice of her! I told her I’d bring it right down, as we’d left it in the room for this meet.

Izzy could not have been happier with this character meet and probably wanted to bring Stitch home with her. In fact, she actually got to walk out hand-in-hand with him:













And the video: 



(click to watch)

Too cute!  She was on cloud 9  after happily waving bye-bye to the now tuckered-out Stitch. Love those great meets!

Izzy was on elevator patrol again, as we headed up (loved pushing the buttons):





We got her autograph book and brought it down to Genesys, who happily took it away for Chip and Dale. We thanked her for her kindness and headed on our way into the pool area:





Our destination was the Dole Whip machine! 

But, first, we had to stop and admire the fishies in Rainbow Reef:





Oh, and the people who were snorkeling:





I thought the ground was pretty outside of the snack shop:









There was a pop machine just outside, so I refilled my mug before we went in:





We made our way inside and were greeted by the sad news that the Dole Whip machine had been broken for 9 days and there was no ETA on the repair! Nooooooo! 

The CM was really nice, though, and directed us to other ice cream options. I hadn’t had Dibs in years, so thought that might be fun (and easy to share with Izzy):





I think they were like $5.  We brought them to the bench outside and sat down to snack. Izzy’s first Dibs:









She approved!  As we were sitting there, I heard the familiar voice of my Photopass buddy, Bob, who was walking by. I got his attention and asked him if he might be able to take some candids of us. He agreed, which was so nice!  (I was pretty much trying to get the most of Photopass as possible, as I knew we were getting the CD). Here are those shots:













He had us do some poses too:













That was a fun, spontaneous session. Not a normal Photopass location, but kind of unique. And it was nice to get shots of the two of us, as Dug was gone, so we were on selfie mode most of the week. 

Up next: Back to the pool!*


----------



## Imagineer5

Oh how adorable - love the great interaction with Stitch (and Minnie & mickey of course) but the one with stitch - does she have a stitch stuffed animal now? She needs one if not! So sweet. 

I don't like how you can see the snorkelers from under the water LOL.  I feel like my swimsuit would fall off and give everyone a show. 

Nice to get a little photopass session! Were there any shares you could do there? What was the cost of the photopass there? I've gotten a little jaded after never spending more than 20 for mine at WDW lol.


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Dugette said:


> Izzy had a great meet with them on her turn:


Aw her smile says it all! I think it's great how Mickey and Minnie meet together at Aulani, since at WDW that doesn't happen very often..


Dugette said:


> We ended up last in line, but that turned out to be a great thing. Gave her lots of opportunity to hug and play and dance with Stitch:





Dugette said:


>


AW! Great how she found her love for Stitch! Did she like watching the movie after you got back home?


Dugette said:


> Our destination was the Dole Whip machine!


YUM!


Dugette said:


> We made our way inside and were greeted by the sad news that the Dole Whip machine had been broken for 9 days and there was no ETA on the repair! Nooooooo!


Aw too bad...to have a Dole Whip in actual Hawaii sounds like the dream.


Dugette said:


>


These came out really nice! Very unique and fun shots!


----------



## hokieinpa

The meet with Stitch sounds like it was just perfect! Izzy looks like she had a blast dancing and hugging him. And that CM was really nice to get Chip and Dale to sign your book!

And boo for the broken Dole Whip machine! Dibs are good but not really the same thing. Fun pictures of you and Izzy!


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> Oh how adorable - love the great interaction with Stitch (and Minnie & mickey of course) but the one with stitch - does she have a stitch stuffed animal now? She needs one if not! So sweet.


Whoa, how did we not realize that she DOESN'T have a Stitch plush?! She does have the little Hawaiian Stitch figurine from the set we bought there, but not the same. Considering she has a MOUNTAIN of plushes in her room, I'm surprised we are missing her dance buddy! 



Imagineer5 said:


> I don't like how you can see the snorkelers from under the water LOL. I feel like my swimsuit would fall off and give everyone a show.


I'm with you on that. I don't like the idea of people watching me through those windows. That and the fact that I've been told the water in there is cold is enough to keep me out. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Nice to get a little photopass session! Were there any shares you could do there? What was the cost of the photopass there? I've gotten a little jaded after never spending more than 20 for mine at WDW lol.


I didn't find any shares, but I'd guess there are - it would be easy to do with the "old" system they have - just cards you can combine. On our return trip, there were 19 of us total (a lot of DBIL's family, etc.) and we all combined onto one CD, so I know it can be done easily. I just had them all give me their cards before leaving and I turned them all in and got the CD. It's $99 for the CD of all photos (including GoPro ones they take in the pools and lagoon and also ones they take at activities, like Aunty's) and they also have a scavenger hunt where you get a free print based on how many Photopass locations you have pics from (easy). And there are stock photos on there. I cannot remember why, but I know there was some reason to get the CD there versus going home and adding borders, etc. Can't remember, though. Maybe just the free print, but I thought there was something else?  So, yeah, more than your $20, but not over $100 at least. And I use discounted gift cards to pay, so that helps a bit too. Oh, also, on our recent trip, we did family sunset photos on the beach, which would be a lot more expensive with a private session, but we just got them as part of our regular Photopass/CD - but the PP people spent a lot of time with us, almost like a mini-session at WDW (but not quite that extensive).



FantasiaMagic said:


> Aw her smile says it all! I think it's great how Mickey and Minnie meet together at Aulani, since at WDW that doesn't happen very often..


Very true, it's nice to have them both there.



FantasiaMagic said:


> AW! Great how she found her love for Stitch! Did she like watching the movie after you got back home?


Good question. I know she has seen it, but I don't remember her having a huge reaction. 



FantasiaMagic said:


> YUM!






FantasiaMagic said:


> Aw too bad...to have a Dole Whip in actual Hawaii sounds like the dream.


Don't worry....dreams come true (later in the trip). 



FantasiaMagic said:


> These came out really nice! Very unique and fun shots!


Thanks. Nothing too special, but I knew Bob would make an effort. 



hokieinpa said:


> The meet with Stitch sounds like it was just perfect! Izzy looks like she had a blast dancing and hugging him. And that CM was really nice to get Chip and Dale to sign your book!


It was a really exceptional meet. They let her have SO much time with him and I think Stitch was about ready to pass out by the end.  And that CM was so nice to take the autograph book for us! She was great! 



hokieinpa said:


> And boo for the broken Dole Whip machine! Dibs are good but not really the same thing. Fun pictures of you and Izzy!


Yes, not the same, but still enjoyable. I can't believe the machine had been down for so long and I hadn't even heard about it on the DIS!


----------



## Dugette

*Fun in the Sun*
*
After our ice cream treat and improptu Photopass session, Izzy took my hand and walked me over to Keiki Cove (the splash pad), informing me that she wanted to go in. Given that we were both fully dressed, we headed up to the room to change and get ready for some pool time.

After changing, we came right back down and stopped at the booth to get our towels and wristbands for the day. I have a note that says “Izzy repeating”, but it’s been so long I can’t remember this now  –I’m guessing she was repeating everything I said in front of the towel people?  At any rate, we headed for Keiki Cove and tossed our stuff on a chair. Then it was time for splash pad fun:

















As you can see, Izzy had a blast in there. Except for a bit, when a little boy came in and basically tried to divert every sprayer she wanted. He basically kept stopping them on her and I finally shot his mom a look and she had him stop. I mean, the place was empty, he didn’t need to follow Izzy around and ruin her fun – plenty of other sprayers to mess with.

While she was playing, I got some pictures of the surroundings on this gorgeous day in paradise:













And then she had me sit down with her and play:

















There are some special effects in the rocks along the side. Every so often (and also in relation to the Menehune Trail game), they would sparkle/light up:





Easier to see at night, but you get the idea. More fun times:













So, one of the many benefits of being two years old is that you can instantly make friends wherever you go.  At one point, another mom and little girl joined us and the girls hit it off, in a non-verbal giggle-and-smile-and-splash sort of way. The other girl was turning two the next day, but was crawling around vs. walking and she was having the time of her life – SO happy and joyful when she got sprayed.  I just thought it was adorable to watch her daughter and didn’t think anything of the crawling. But her mom randomly mentioned to me that her daughter had Cystic Fibrosis in her legs, which is why she was crawling and also why she was so fearless. I told her I had no idea – she just looked like a kid having a great time to me. It was fun to hang out with them for a bit. 

Eventually, Izzy got tired of the splash pad and wanted to do the lazy river! Well, I couldn’t argue with that, so we went there next. Izzy did ask to get out a couple times, but we managed to get the whole way around and successfully avoid all of the water sprays/waterfalls that she didn’t like :









Looking up from our tube:









Next up, we headed for the zero entry pool to play with her floating Mickey and Minnie some more:





She enjoyed making them "swim" and we glided through to the other end of the pool, where the waterslide let out. Izzy loved watching the “mommies, daddies, and babies” fly out of the tube and splash into the pool. Some of the “daddies” in particular made some very big splashes, which was cracking Izzy up. 

Eventually, I convinced her to head back to the zero entry end of the pool and try out her Puddle Jumper (lifevest):













She enjoyed it, but freaked out a bit when she somehow got her head wet/partially under, so she wanted to be held after that. Still fine, though.

You may remember the jealousy that her Mickey and Minnie toys had caused, as it seems all the kids want them. Well, we had another little 2.5 year old girl approach us and ask if she could play. She was very sweet and friendly, plus her parents were nearby and telling her that those were Izzy's toys. Well, Izzy decided she was willing to share Mickey (but NOT Minnie). Yay, progress!  The little girl was thrilled.  You can kind of see her with Mickey back there:





And Izzy had a firm grip on Minnie:





The girls played with the toys for a little while and it was a nice moment. As you can see, though, it was getting late in the day, so we finally decided to collect Mickey head up to the room a bit after 6pm. 

Up next: Dinner and a show (Starlit Hui). And someone gets in trouble for rushing the stage. *


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Dugette said:


> Then it was time for splash pad fun:


Looks like a lot of fun! Perfect for a little kid!


Dugette said:


> Except for a bit, when a little boy came in and basically tried to divert every sprayer she wanted. He basically kept stopping them on her and I finally shot his mom a look and she had him stop. I mean, the place was empty, he didn’t need to follow Izzy around and ruin her fun – plenty of other sprayers to mess with.


Good for you..I would be annoyed in that type of situation as well.


Dugette said:


>


Love this picture. Makes me want to book a trip to Aulani right now..


Dugette said:


> I just thought it was adorable to watch her daughter and didn’t think anything of the crawling. But her mom randomly mentioned to me that her daughter had Cystic Fibrosis in her legs, which is why she was crawling and also why she was so fearless. I told her I had no idea – she just looked like a kid having a great time to me. It was fun to hang out with them for a bit.


Aw that's a nice story. Glad Izzy and her friend had fun!


----------



## Imagineer5

What fun in the pool!! Glad izzy was having so much fun at the splash area (and the mom of the boy spoke up finally about him doing that) and sweet she made a new friend.  Perfect you got to go around in the lazy river! Looks like a perfect afternoon to me!


----------



## schmass

I wish I was at that pool area right now!  Looks sooo nice.  The splash pad looks like so much fun for little ones.  Too cute that Izzy made some new friends.  And yay for progress on the sharing!


----------



## cindianne320

What a fun afternoon! It looked like a gorgeous time to be out in the pool! Can't wait to hear about dinner!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> Here I am thinking it’s some sort of emergency, but no, it’s Dug’s family on a group message



Ugh I hate those group messages!  I wish there was a way to opt out of those like you can on FB.



Dugette said:


> I also saw a message that Dug’s cousin and her husband of only 2 years were separating – that was a huge surprise



Aw man, that's too bad.



Dugette said:


> Oh, well. I’m glad that Cammie at least kept working with us for our whole time slot, despite Izzy being so uncooperative.



That's great that she was persistent on doing something to pass the time.  Hopefully it wasn't too expensive, but this is Hawaii, so I imagine it was



Dugette said:


> And some really sad pictures to commemorate the occasion – even Nellie looks embarrassed  (and check out that helmet!):







Dugette said:


> might as well get the most value we can out of Gunstock Ranch.



Exactly!



Dugette said:


> “I point this at Minnie!”:



She just loves Minnie, how sweet.



Dugette said:


>









Dugette said:


>





Dugette said:


>



These trees are spectacular!  The branches are so cool and creepy.



Dugette said:


>







Dugette said:


> You can see that sad face at the end of the this one:



Oh my how sad!  



Dugette said:


>



That is so great that the meet ended up being a huge hit.



Dugette said:


>



These are great pictures, especially since you're never in them   Candid shots always turn out the best!



Dugette said:


> Well, Izzy decided she was willing to share Mickey (but NOT Minnie). Yay, progress!



  Way to go Izzy!  Yep, sharing is still tough for us right now, even with preschool/day care.  He's just going to HATE sharing with a kid that lives with him soon


----------



## alohamom

Where did you get the Mickey and Minnie wobblies? You might have mentioned it in a previous post but I went back through quickly and cant seem to see it. Did you happen to get them at Aulani?


----------



## hokieinpa

It looks like Izzy had a blast at the splash pad! Were you using a waterproof camera for these pictures and the ones on the lazy river?

She did a great job staying in the tube for the whole spin around the lazy river. That's a long time for a 2 year old to sit still!

Where did you get that Mickey and Minnie floaty toy set? Jake would LOVE that at the pool this summer.


----------



## Dugette

FantasiaMagic said:


> Looks like a lot of fun! Perfect for a little kid!


It really was!



FantasiaMagic said:


> Good for you..I would be annoyed in that type of situation as well.


I just don't understand how she just let that happen without saying a word until I gave her that glare. 



FantasiaMagic said:


> Love this picture. Makes me want to book a trip to Aulani right now..


Pretty much anything you take a picture of there is gorgeous and will make you want to go back!



FantasiaMagic said:


> Aw that's a nice story. Glad Izzy and her friend had fun!


Thanks!



Imagineer5 said:


> What fun in the pool!! Glad izzy was having so much fun at the splash area (and the mom of the boy spoke up finally about him doing that) and sweet she made a new friend.  Perfect you got to go around in the lazy river! Looks like a perfect afternoon to me!


It was a great afternoon! I was glad she let me go around the lazy river, as that was high on my list of things to do (though, spoiler alert for the return trip, but it's an entirely different - and more relaxing - experience without a kid riding with you).



schmass said:


> I wish I was at that pool area right now!  Looks sooo nice.  The splash pad looks like so much fun for little ones.  Too cute that Izzy made some new friends.  And yay for progress on the sharing!


It was so nice - they have an amazing pool area for sure.



cindianne320 said:


> What a fun afternoon! It looked like a gorgeous time to be out in the pool! Can't wait to hear about dinner!


It was great! Dinner itself is boring (in the room), but then we go to show, which gets somewhat interesting.



Leshaface said:


> Ugh I hate those group messages! I wish there was a way to opt out of those like you can on FB.


You can opt out? I guess I get few enough that I haven't looked into it. But, yeah, when you're 4 hours ahead of family, they are extra annoying to get in the morning. 



Leshaface said:


> Aw man, that's too bad.


Yeah, quite the surprise to us. I guess they just had different goals in life and amicably split. It's been a while now and his cousin seems quite happy, so I guess it's okay. But, man, I went to that wedding outdoors in 90+ degree sunshine when I was 9 months pregnant with Izzy. 



Leshaface said:


> That's great that she was persistent on doing something to pass the time. Hopefully it wasn't too expensive, but this is Hawaii, so I imagine it was


Can't remember prices anymore, but certainly not the cheapest thing we did.



Leshaface said:


>






Leshaface said:


> Exactly!






Leshaface said:


> She just loves Minnie, how sweet.


She is Minnie's biggest fan. 



Leshaface said:


>






Leshaface said:


> These trees are spectacular! The branches are so cool and creepy.


I know, aren't they awesome?



Leshaface said:


>


Guess she was sick of pictures.



Leshaface said:


> Oh my how sad!






Leshaface said:


> That is so great that the meet ended up being a huge hit.


I was surprised at how well that meet went. Stitch was fantastic to do all that dancing with her. 



Leshaface said:


> These are great pictures, especially since you're never in them  Candid shots always turn out the best!


Glad I snagged Bob when he was walking by. They're not the prettiest pictures, but nice to have some candids of us after our failed Dole Whip run. 



Leshaface said:


> Way to go Izzy! Yep, sharing is still tough for us right now, even with preschool/day care. He's just going to HATE sharing with a kid that lives with him soon


Yeah, that's going to be a big adjustment for Calvin! Sharing is hit or miss here. Izzy has strong ideas of what is and is not acceptable. 



alohamom said:


> Where did you get the Mickey and Minnie wobblies? You might have mentioned it in a previous post but I went back through quickly and cant seem to see it. Did you happen to get them at Aulani?


I actually got them on clearance at Target shortly before our trip. So, yeah, it was rough when other parents at Aulani wondered where they could buy them there. They are made by Swim Ways and I think you can still find them on Amazon.



hokieinpa said:


> It looks like Izzy had a blast at the splash pad! Were you using a waterproof camera for these pictures and the ones on the lazy river?


Yes, we had borrowed my dad's waterproof camera and it was great to have. And, since I liked it so much, he actually got me one for Christmas this past year so that I had my own for our return trip! 



hokieinpa said:


> She did a great job staying in the tube for the whole spin around the lazy river. That's a long time for a 2 year old to sit still!


It is - and this is a pretty long lazy river!



hokieinpa said:


> Where did you get that Mickey and Minnie floaty toy set? Jake would LOVE that at the pool this summer.


See answer above - Swim Ways brand and there are a bunch of Disney ones. We picked them up super cheap on clearance at Target back before this trip (2014).


----------



## Dugette

*Dinner and a Show*
*
We prepared to leave the pool area. It had gotten chilly without the sun, but Izzy refused to wear her cover up, so she was shivering her way back to the room.  As we left, we saw the last two guests getting out of the lazy river and the CMs getting it shut down (6pm closing time during our stay). Those lifeguards are really on top of knowing where the last guests are (radio-ing locations to each other) and shutting things down the second they vacate. 

Up in the room, we got changed and Izzy watched some Frozen on the iPad while I made our dinner. Nothing fancy, but did the trick – tuna melts with yogurt and a banana:









After finishing our in-room dinner, we headed down to the Halawai Lawn to see the Starlit Hui. This was the only night we were able to see it during our stay, so we had to go without Dug. For the show, you sit on mats on the ground, so the CMs were handing out/helping place the mats as guests arrived. We were given a spot right next to the path that the performers used to/from the stage. Quite a ways back, but okay. Our mat (from the path):





View up towards the somewhat distant stage:





I noticed that a hula dancer was posing for Photopass pictures nearby, so we got in on that:

















Clearly, Izzy was more interested in other things than looking at the camera.  The dancer was very nice, though.

We returned to our mat and waited for the show to start. Napping? 





Starting soon:





Selfie with a food pouch, it appears:





(And I am really feeling how LONG this TR has taken me to write – all the pics of her with a pouch or a paci – hasn’t used either in ages! )

So, Izzy was kind of a silly goofball during the show. It wasn’t holding her attention very well (it was hard for her to see much detail, plus her attention span was not impressive), but she enjoyed the music and fun environment. So, she was dancing around, laying down, hanging off my back, playing with some flowers they gave us, etc. It distracted me from the show quite a bit, but she was mostly being pretty cute:





Hey, she’s looking at “Uncle”:





It almost looks like she’s breakdancing here :





The show (I couldn't get very good pictures from that distance with my phone in the dark):





There was a lot of dancing and singing and luau-like entertainment going on:





These flying birds were pretty awesome to watch:









Oooh, I caught a moment of her watching:





She was mostly being pretty silly, though. I was actually worried, with all her dancing around, that she was going to fall and hit the pavement next to us. Luckily she didn’t, but she did fall and hit my knee, causing her lip to bleed a bit. 

One thing I really liked about our spot was that we’d have a great view of the characters coming up the aisle at the end of the show. Izzy loved that part:





















And, with that, the Starlit Hui came to an end. Bye, Uncle :





However, you can see a lot of people were sticking around and heading up to the stage. That’s because the characters were having a dance party up there :





Naturally, I brought Izzy up for a better look:









So, you can kind of see in that picture that there are a bunch of kids dancing in the front. This was intended to be a dance party for the kids. However, the adults had firmly barricaded that area by the time we got up there.  We had no luck trying to get through until I followed the lead of another mom who sent her kid between peoples’ legs to join the dancing kids. I told Izzy to follow him, but then decided to duck down and sneak through behind her, as I didn’t want to get separated (I’d just stay ducked down, so they could see their kids). Made it to the kid area:





She joined in the dancing briefly. But, do you see who she sees on the stage? 





She starts moving up through the dancing kids:





And that’s where my pictures end, as Izzy suddenly made a break for it and tried to get up on stage to hug Minnie.  Some CMs near the stage jumped into action faster than I could and stopped her just before she actually made it up there. Yes, my two-year-old had to be restrained for rushing a stage.  I had to take her away at that point, as she was completely devastated and in tears at being stopped from being with her precious Minnie.  I was fighting my way through the crowd to get out when the characters made their exit backstage. That just made Izzy’s crying worse and she was now screaming and inconsolable at having missed her chance to dance with Minnie.  I finally made it out of the crowd and tried to calm her down as we walked to the elevator:





She was doing much better after pushing elevator buttons, using the key card to open the room door, and helping me to get “Elsa’s ice” from the ice machine down the hall. Back in the room, she watched some more Frozen on the iPad while I talked to Dug on the phone. He was coming back the next day, yay! 

After that, I realized I had forgotten all about picking up her autograph book from the front desk, so we headed down to get it. We also didn’t have any Kleenex left in our room (the box had been nearly empty), so I’d ask for those too. Sure enough, they had the book waiting for us and Chip and Dale had signed it :





We strolled out to the back deck for a few minutes and Izzy enjoyed paging through her autograph book. I also picked up a Daily Iwa to check the activities for the next day:





When we returned to our room, a box of Kleenex was waiting on the counter. They are fast! 

Izzy’s bad mood returned when I wanted to change her into jammies (with hula dancers on them!) and put her to bed. She screamed throughout that process, but fell asleep very quickly. She was overtired for sure – it was around 10pm by then. 

I headed to bed around midnight. Plans for the next day were to attend the toddler-friendly open house at Aunty’s Beach House in the morning, make another attempt at Dole Whips at the Dole Plantation, then drive across the island for a hike I wanted to do (stroller friendly), before picking up Dug from the airport. Do things go wrong? Oh, of course.  But we still have a great day.

Up next: Open House at Aunty’s, complete with special guest.  And airlines never get behind schedule, right? 
*


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


>



Great photo despite Izzy looking elsewhere!



Dugette said:


> (And I am really feeling how LONG this TR has taken me to write – all the pics of her with a pouch or a paci – hasn’t used either in ages! )



I kind of miss the pouch days!  And every once in a while when it's hard to put him to sleep, his paci days.  Not going to lie, those pacis made everything so much easier.



Dugette said:


> (it was hard for her to see much detail



So was the show very crowded that's why you were that far back?  Also, is this show only for Aulani guests or can guests of other hotels come over and watch?



Dugette said:


> And that’s where my pictures end, as Izzy suddenly made a break for it and tried to get up on stage to hug Minnie.  Some CMs near the stage jumped into action faster than I could and stopped her just before she actually made it up there. Yes, my two-year-old had to be restrained for rushing a stage.



 Oh my gosh! I'm sure you were mortified!  But i'm sure the CM's have seen this more than once.  Kids (Well at least most kids!) get super excited when they see characters and try to rush at them.  



Dugette said:


> Do things go wrong? Oh, of course.



It wouldn't be a true trip without some issues right?!


----------



## Imagineer5

Oh that show looks like so much fun, it also looks packed! How often do they do the shows at Aulani? What fun to include the characters in it though.  Poor Izzy wanting to do a dance party! They could have totally brought the characters down to dance with the kids like they do at dance parties at the MK? Maybe not if it was so packed though. 

Looking forward to hearing about the next day!


----------



## alohamom

Thanks for the reply about the Swimways Mickey and Minnie. Great shots of the characters coming in for the Starlit Hui, feels very Disney!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Dugette said:


>


Cute picture! Reminds of of the Hula dancers from Lilo and Stitch!


Dugette said:


> One thing I really liked about our spot was that we’d have a great view of the characters coming up the aisle at the end of the show. Izzy loved that part:


How great! Sounds/looks like such a fun show!


Dugette said:


> However, you can see a lot of people were sticking around and heading up to the stage. That’s because the characters were having a dance party up there


ALso sounds like fun, sorry Izzy got so upset, but overall sounded like such a great night!


----------



## cindianne320

Poor Izzy not being able to dance with Minnie.  The show looked fun, otherwise. 

Can't wait to hear if you make it to the Dole Plantation- I actually had my very first Dole Whip from there!


----------



## hokieinpa

That does look like a fun show! And poor Izzy - she just wanted to dance with Minnie on stage! Is that too much to ask?

And that's great that you got the autograph book back with Chip and Dale's signature. It seemed like Izzy enjoyed it!


----------



## schmass

Aw, that story about Izzy trying to get onstage with Minnie is so cute, but sad.  

The show looks great. It's funny, I have an Aulani spreadsheet with notes I've taken for a couple years, and one thing it says is "Starlit Hui - must-do", but I had no idea what it was.  Now, I know!


----------



## Dugette

Leshaface said:


> Great photo despite Izzy looking elsewhere!


Thanks, we have a ton of "Izzy looking elsewhere" pictures. 



Leshaface said:


> I kind of miss the pouch days! And every once in a while when it's hard to put him to sleep, his paci days. Not going to lie, those pacis made everything so much easier.


Izzy was so in love with her pacis, but it seems so funny to see pictures of her using them now. Funny how she just decided she was done and she was. Same with pouches. But I miss knowing that she was getting her veggies with those.



Leshaface said:


> So was the show very crowded that's why you were that far back? Also, is this show only for Aulani guests or can guests of other hotels come over and watch?


It was crowded and I don't think we got there terribly far in advance. It is just Aulani guests - they check for room keys or pool wristbands when letting people in.



Leshaface said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm sure you were mortified! But i'm sure the CM's have seen this more than once. Kids (Well at least most kids!) get super excited when they see characters and try to rush at them.


I would have to think they've seen it before, but yeah - quite mortified. 



Leshaface said:


> It wouldn't be a true trip without some issues right?!


Yes, indeed!  (and you would know, with all the issues so far in your TR!)



Imagineer5 said:


> Oh that show looks like so much fun, it also looks packed! How often do they do the shows at Aulani? What fun to include the characters in it though. Poor Izzy wanting to do a dance party! They could have totally brought the characters down to dance with the kids like they do at dance parties at the MK? Maybe not if it was so packed though.


I think the shows are 2-3 times per week. I want to say Monday, Thursday, and sometimes an extra day? And, of course, those are the days that Dug was at his retreat. (But we got there together on our return trip. ) I was surprised they didn't bring the characters down off the stage. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Looking forward to hearing about the next day!


First update coming up!



alohamom said:


> Thanks for the reply about the Swimways Mickey and Minnie. Great shots of the characters coming in for the Starlit Hui, feels very Disney!


Happy to help. It was a lot of fun to see them come running in!



FantasiaMagic said:


> Cute picture! Reminds of of the Hula dancers from Lilo and Stitch!


Well, makes sense - it is Disney. 



FantasiaMagic said:


> How great! Sounds/looks like such a fun show!


It is - just a perfect length for the kids too. Like a little sample luau.



FantasiaMagic said:


> ALso sounds like fun, sorry Izzy got so upset, but overall sounded like such a great night!


It was (mostly) a lot of fun!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> Poor Izzy not being able to dance with Minnie.  The show looked fun, otherwise.


It was fun otherwise, but left on kind-of a sour note. Who would've expected that? 



cindianne320 said:


> Can't wait to hear if you make it to the Dole Plantation- I actually had my very first Dole Whip from there!


Well, you'll be on the edge of your seat...

Hope you're having a great time in WDW! 



hokieinpa said:


> That does look like a fun show! And poor Izzy - she just wanted to dance with Minnie on stage! Is that too much to ask?


Not too much at all.  But, apparently the CMs thought so. 



hokieinpa said:


> And that's great that you got the autograph book back with Chip and Dale's signature. It seemed like Izzy enjoyed it!


It was very cool they did that for us. Only time I've done an autograph book, so I was glad they made it complete.



schmass said:


> Aw, that story about Izzy trying to get onstage with Minnie is so cute, but sad.


Cute, but sad describes it well! Joy to heartbreak in seconds - the magic of being 2!



schmass said:


> The show looks great. It's funny, I have an Aulani spreadsheet with notes I've taken for a couple years, and one thing it says is "Starlit Hui - must-do", but I had no idea what it was. Now, I know!


Haha, yes, good to know. Basically a mini-luau (show only, no food) and Disney characters show up at the end. Worth attending. And free, can't beat that!


----------



## Dugette

*Disney Junior Aloha*
*
Dug was up very early this morning to catch his flight back to Hawaii, connecting through San Francisco. His flight out of Palm Springs was apparently a pretty small plane:





I woke up this morning because of a text coming in at 6:38am. It was Dug (2 hours later his time). He was in San Francisco. And very, VERY frustrated.  His flight from Palm Springs left about 30 minutes late (despite being the first flight of the day). Obviously, he also arrived in San Francisco behind schedule. His connecting flight was also booked through United, but it was on Hawaiian Airlines. That apparently forced him to change terminals and go through security again, burning more precious time he needed to catch his connection. He moved along as fast as he could manage (bad back), but it wasn’t quite fast enough.  He got to the gate just 1 minute after they closed the door.  The gate agent said he was out of luck and they couldn’t do anything. He ended up going back to the counter for a United agent, as the flight was booked through them. They were not pleasant and he remembers this whole experience as being rather traumatic. Thankfully, he did end up getting a seat on another flight, but instead of arriving in Honolulu around noon, it would be around 3pm – really messing with our plans for the afternoon, not to mention potential for awful rush hour traffic leaving the city. Ugh. Not a great way to start the day, especially since our time together in Hawaii was already so limited. 

After that text conversation with Dug, I got up around 7am and got ready for the day while Izzy dozed in her crib. Once I was ready, I got Izzy up and dressed and prepared breakfast. She requested to watch Frozen on the iPad while eating:









I actually managed to eat 3 pieces of turkey bacon for breakfast, so my stomach was doing a bit better, finally. 

We headed out the door at 8:25am. This morning was the open house/toddler friendly event at Aunty’s Beach House. It was called Disney Junior Aloha and I’d heard there might be a character dance party involved. 

On the way there, Izzy spotted the Stitch statue and insisted on a picture:









She also wanted a picture with the fish mailbox outside of Aunty’s:





We headed right into the open house after that. Izzy got to play a shaker in the dance party (no characters):





I also got a video clip when they were playing the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse music:



(click to watch)

Then she had a good time playing with the giant Duplos:













We didn’t play with them, but they had tons of dress up clothes for the kids:









Some books:





There were some video game tables:





Between activities, I asked if there would be any characters appearing and they said there might be at the next dance party, but they never know until right beforehand. So, Izzy and I continued to play until the next dance party. Izzy decided to make a bus out of all the chairs in this room:





I guess I liked this light?





I think this was a craft room?





Soon, it was time for the second dance party and Stitch made his way in!  And, of course, my phone/camera decided this was another crucial moment in which it should freeze up and cease to function.  I eventually managed to get it working again, but only got one blurry picture of Stitch. But, thank goodness for Photopass, cause they got these:









Here’s my blurry photo, just because you can see Photopass at work back there:





So, as happy and wonderful as this looked, we had yet another incident.  Izzy rushed Stitch when he first came in and got a hug, which was good. But, after that, he went up on stage and Izzy got retrained by CMs when she tried to follow. More crying.  I have quite the little fangirl, I guess.  However, I totally get her confusion – Stitch danced with her forever the previous day and now she couldn’t follow him everywhere? 

She went back to her bus for a bit:





After calming down, Izzy decided to go back in and managed to get right in front of Stitch for the group picture:





After the dance party ended and Stitch left, we wandered around Aunty’s a bit more. One of the CMs told me about the magical fireplace:





I can’t remember exactly what it does now, but I think there are some magical effects every so often. I spotted some menehune:





Izzy found some more blocks to play with and had a great time building her “castle”:













And then I spotted some magic that moved from the fireplace to the ceiling  :





I still don’t remember what exactly it was, but there you go. Oh, wait, I have a note on this! It says that I saw a Stitch special effect on the ceiling and the fireplace mantle got pixie dusted. But I apparently couldn't catch much with my camera. 

Meanwhile, Izzy was still plugging away (with only some minimal structural balance help from me):



 

She finally finished (used every block) and was so pleased with her creation:





We had fun knocking down her castle and putting it all away. We did a final lap around Aunty’s and found some magnets to play with:





After that, it was time to head back to the room for a quick bite and to prepare for today’s adventures.

Up next: Time to drive all the way around the island! *


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> He got to the gate just 1 minute after they closed the door.



 Oh that SUCKS!  Even worse that they couldn't be nice about the situation to make it a little easier on him.



Dugette said:


> but instead of arriving in Honolulu around noon, it would be around 3pm – really messing with our plans for the afternoon, not to mention potential for awful rush hour traffic leaving the city. Ugh. Not a great way to start the day, especially since our time together in Hawaii was already so limited.



Yep, i'd definitely be PO'd at this point too.  Hopefully you'll tell us that you were able to make some good times while he's there though!



Dugette said:


> I actually managed to eat 3 pieces of turkey bacon for breakfast, so my stomach was doing a bit better, finally.



Yay about time!



Dugette said:


>



Wow I love those!  Never seen them that big before.



Dugette said:


> There were some video game tables:



Geez, DS would be all over this.  He's totally into video games right now, especially the old vintage looking graphics like on regular Nintendo.



Dugette said:


>



Wow a great shot they got!



Dugette said:


> Izzy got retrained by CMs when she tried to follow. More crying.  I have quite the little fangirl, I guess.



Totally a fangirl! Poor Izzy.



Dugette said:


>



Agh so cute!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Dug was up very early this morning to catch his flight back to Hawaii, connecting through San Francisco.



Yay!  Time to re-join the fun!



Dugette said:


> He got to the gate just 1 minute after they closed the door.  The gate agent said he was out of luck and they couldn’t do anything.



Oh man, that stinks.  I'd be pretty frustrated too.



Dugette said:


> I guess I liked this light?



It's pineapple-y.



Dugette said:


> Oh, wait, I have a note on this! It says that I saw a Stitch special effect on the ceiling and the fireplace mantle got pixie dusted.



That sounds cool!  I love the little touches like that.



Dugette said:


> Up next: Time to drive all the way around the island!



Hope the traffic cooperates!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Dugette said:


> They were not pleasant and he remembers this whole experience as being rather traumatic. Thankfully, he did end up getting a seat on another flight, but instead of arriving in Honolulu around noon, it would be around 3pm – really messing with our plans for the afternoon, not to mention potential for awful rush hour traffic leaving the city. Ugh. Not a great way to start the day, especially since our time together in Hawaii was already so limited.


Ugh that's horrible about the flight. Sounds very stressful. At least Dug was able to get on the next flight..


Dugette said:


> After that text conversation with Dug, I got up around 7am and got ready for the day while Izzy dozed in her crib. Once I was ready, I got Izzy up and dressed and prepared breakfast. She requested to watch Frozen on the iPad while eating:


Does Izzy still love Frozen as much as she did back then? Or has the love died down a bit?!



Dugette said:


>


Too cute. I love all the statues around the resort.


Dugette said:


> Between activities, I asked if there would be any characters appearing and they said there might be at the next dance party, but they never know until right beforehand. So, Izzy and I continued to play until the next dance party. Izzy decided to make a bus out of all the chairs in this room:


The area looks very cute. Lots of fun things to do for little kids.



Dugette said:


>


I love this picture! 
Sounded like a fun afternoon!


----------



## schmass

Bummer about Dug missing his flight!  Flying can be so frustrating sometimes.  I hope the 3 hour delay didn't mess up your schedule too much.

The open house looks so fun!  That picture of Izzy being sad in her "bus" is heartbreaking, though.  Poor thing...


----------



## Imagineer5

Wow, the kids club looks great!! So nice to know it's there for the 3+ crowd (and nice they had open houses like they do on the cruises for younger kids too) and so perfect to have stitch come for the dance party.  That stinks about Dug's flight, looking forward to hearing about the rest of your day!


----------



## Dugette

Leshaface said:


> Oh that SUCKS! Even worse that they couldn't be nice about the situation to make it a little easier on him.


I know, he told me they were rather rude to him. 



Leshaface said:


> Yep, i'd definitely be PO'd at this point too. Hopefully you'll tell us that you were able to make some good times while he's there though!


We still have plenty of good times coming. 



Leshaface said:


> Yay about time!


Never get a stomach flu right before a trip! 



Leshaface said:


> Wow I love those! Never seen them that big before.


They were pretty cool. Izzy loves building big things, so right up her alley.



Leshaface said:


> Geez, DS would be all over this. He's totally into video games right now, especially the old vintage looking graphics like on regular Nintendo.


I bet he'd love it. Izzy was too young to really care about them at the time. I'm not sure if she used them on the return visit - hard to know what she was up to then.



Leshaface said:


> Wow a great shot they got!


I love that one!



Leshaface said:


> Totally a fangirl! Poor Izzy.






Leshaface said:


> Agh so cute!


It was nice to have so many other young kids at Aulani for Izzy to play with.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yay! Time to re-join the fun!


Yes, though he did really enjoy his retreat as well.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh man, that stinks. I'd be pretty frustrated too.


It was really frustrating, given the situation and tight timeline we already had. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's pineapple-y.


Sure is!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That sounds cool! I love the little touches like that.


Aulani did a nice job of incorporating magic touches throughout the resort, it seems.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hope the traffic cooperates!


Eh, sometimes yes, sometimes no...



FantasiaMagic said:


> Ugh that's horrible about the flight. Sounds very stressful. At least Dug was able to get on the next flight..


Thank goodness he got on another flight - it was a really awful experience for him and they basically told him they was lucky to even get on this flight.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Does Izzy still love Frozen as much as she did back then? Or has the love died down a bit?!


You know, she's off and on about it. She has watched it a couple times recently and still loves it when she does.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Too cute. I love all the statues around the resort.


She loved that Stitch statue.



FantasiaMagic said:


> The area looks very cute. Lots of fun things to do for little kids.


It's a really nice place for the kids to play. Izzy really enjoyed it on our return trip, since she was old enough to be dropped off there.



FantasiaMagic said:


> I love this picture!
> Sounded like a fun afternoon!


Thanks, it was.



schmass said:


> Bummer about Dug missing his flight! Flying can be so frustrating sometimes. I hope the 3 hour delay didn't mess up your schedule too much.


Not the way we were hoping to start the day, for sure. It all works out decently, though. At least he got back.



schmass said:


> The open house looks so fun! That picture of Izzy being sad in her "bus" is heartbreaking, though. Poor thing...


Haha, poor thing just wanted to be Stitch's shadow and those mean CMs stopped her. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Wow, the kids club looks great!! So nice to know it's there for the 3+ crowd (and nice they had open houses like they do on the cruises for younger kids too) and so perfect to have stitch come for the dance party.


I really liked Aunty's (and I liked it even more on the return trip, when she was old enough to go there on her own). Great to have as a free perk! 



Imagineer5 said:


> That stinks about Dug's flight, looking forward to hearing about the rest of your day!


Yeah, such a bummer that things worked out so badly with his connection. But the rest of the day still holds lots of fun.


----------



## hokieinpa

It sounds like Izzy had a great time and the open house! Lots of fun dancing and playing. And a pretty impressive castle!

Glad she got another visit with Stitch, even if it wasn't quite what she was hoping for! I think Ohana breakfast should be on your list for your next WDW trip!

Too bad about Dug's flight. So very frustrating!


----------



## cindianne320

Oh no! So sorry that DH missed the connecting flight. Total bummer, especially since you didn't have much time together. 

The dance party looked like fun, and Aunty's looks like a fun place for the kiddos to hang out!


----------



## Dugette

hokieinpa said:


> It sounds like Izzy had a great time and the open house! Lots of fun dancing and playing. And a pretty impressive castle!


Thanks, I was amazed that she built that thing (but she LOVES to build things). Open house was a lot of fun!



hokieinpa said:


> Glad she got another visit with Stitch, even if it wasn't quite what she was hoping for! I think Ohana breakfast should be on your list for your next WDW trip!


We did do Ohana breakfast once - I think on her first trip? But, yeah, we'll have to get back there sometime.



hokieinpa said:


> Too bad about Dug's flight. So very frustrating!


It really was! But it all worked out okay.



cindianne320 said:


> Oh no! So sorry that DH missed the connecting flight. Total bummer, especially since you didn't have much time together.


Exactly, we just wanted him back and then losing that afternoon really was a bummer.



cindianne320 said:


> The dance party looked like fun, and Aunty's looks like a fun place for the kiddos to hang out!


It really was! Aunty's is great.


----------



## Dugette

*The Circle Tour*
*
After leaving Aunty’s, we headed back to the room for a bit. First, we munched on some leftover breakfast/snacks on the balcony:





Warning, this next picture may gross you out, but I have to post it because it cracks me up that I caught this.  Izzy apparently took a bite of melon and decided she didn’t like it :





But, hey, to get that out of your head, at least the view was pretty:









My notes also tell me that Izzy reached for my chocolate snacks and knocked over my root beer, but luckily my laptop was out of its path and all was okay.  Whew.

While we were out on the balcony, we could see a train go by in the distance and we also saw planes fly over in pairs.

Back in the room, I finished getting ready for being out all day and Izzy watched some more Frozen on the iPad. During this time, the trash and towel DVC service also happened. Very quick and they left a nice pile of fresh towels.

Izzy decided today was a hat day and was very displeased that I did not want to wear mine right at that very second:





It was nearing 11am as we headed out of our room:





We were taking it much easier than planned this morning, as there was no big rush to get to the airport anymore. We made a stop into the store to get the morning’s Photopass shots from Aunty’s added to our card. After that, we were loaded up and on the road at about quarter after 11. First stop, Dole Plantation! 

Well, except remember that problem where being in the vicinity of the Dole Plantation throws Izzy into a deep slumber? 





Yep. Again!  And it was just right over there…I so wished they had a Dole Whip drive through:





I stood by the car trying to figure out what to do. I really didn’t want to wake a sleeping 2-year-old (she even slept through me opening and closing the trunk, so she was pretty knocked out). And I felt we could make it back the next day to ride the Pineapple Train and enjoy Dole Whips (with Dug!) Speaking of Dug, I checked his flight status and it was showing an arrival just after 3pm. It was currently about 10 before noon. 

My other plan for the day was to cross the island and do the Makapu'u Lighthouse Trail hike. It was recommended to me as a good one for strollers, as it’s entirely paved and smooth. But also has great views.  I was excited to do this (and hadn't yet had a good opportunity during the trip), but figured we now had an extra hour to kill by skipping Dole, so I could take the long/scenic route around the island via the North Shore.  I had downloaded an app called Gypsy that is a narrative tour of Oahu, so I decided to try that out to guide me and teach me things. And it worked out great – my notes say that it was like having a much more personable combo of Siri and Cliff Claven in the car with me. 

One of the first notable places on the tour was the historic surfing town of Haleiwa. Cute little downtown near all the beaches and big waves:









I stopped into a recommended parking area and enjoyed the view:





I left the parking lot by taking a frontage road that accessed some beachfront homes, thinking that would be nice to drive by while getting back onto the highway. However, the plentiful and obnoxious speed bumps made it fairly unpleasant. I think I would be annoyed every time I had to leave my expensive beachfront home if I lived there. 

Izzy woke up when we got to Sunset Beach around 12:40pm. Not the longest nap ever, but not terrible:





She wanted out, so we walked up and down the sidewalk and enjoyed the views:





















Trying to leave that parking area was one of the scariest experiences I’d had in a while.  All of the parking is directly off the highway. I had to borrow an image from the internet to give you an idea of what I mean. In this, look to the right, where the black SUV is backing out from – that’s where you park:





The road was not congested like this, though, so traffic was moving along quickly because it is actually a highway.  That you have to back into.  Across both lanes if you want to go the way we needed to.   Oh, and did I mention that you can’t see around the large vehicles on either side of you until you are actually backed partially into a lane of the highway?  Some people had a passenger get out and check and/or stop traffic for them to back out. Yeah, that wouldn’t work with just me and a 2-year-old.  So, it probably took me a good 15 minutes before I could back out because I didn’t want to just rely on prayer and good timing – so I waited for another car to back out enough to block traffic in the first lane, then backed out quick and checked the second lane – when it was clear, I gunned it and was finally out of there!  So, I definitely learned from that for our second trip and made sure to park where I’d be able to see and/or turn around to get out. 

At that point, I was starting to feel some time pressure to get to my hike, so I skipped all the Gypsy side trips and just stayed on the main road, listening to the narration and looking for a place to grab a quick lunch. I remember almost stopping at a McDonald’s, but just couldn’t bring myself to do it (I really don’t like McD’s, sorry ). I soon realized that there were just not many options for a quick bite, but I did know of one place with good food on the way…Uncle Bobo’s BBQ. You may remember this from the beginning of the trip – really good food, but I didn’t get to eat much with my stomach illness. Since I was finally feeling better, why not give it another chance?  Plus, I remembered they had hot dogs on the menu for Izzy. I must have arrived at an odd time, as there were no cars or customers there at the time – very different from our first visit. I ordered and Izzy started in on the pouch I gave her while we waited for our food:

















Despite this being a yummy place, it isn’t the fastest. And that’s a good sign they are making everything fresh, of course. But I wasn’t feeling very patient, now realizing that I was really pushing it to get that hike in. Driving around an island takes a lot longer than I thought! It was already 1:37pm and time was ticking! 

After a bit, our food was ready:





I got a beef brisket sandwich and water:





Izzy had a hot dog and fries:





She approved:





We weren’t the only people there the whole time. This doggy stopped by:





Some regulars also came in to get some special ham/cheese/bacon bread roll thing. The lady insisted I try some, so I accepted a piece. It was VERY good.  I’m not sure it was on the menu – it seemed like a specialty the locals knew about, though. The chef also told me about how he makes his own special bread and that Izzy’s hot dog bun was homemade (it was really good, I tried it!) So, it was nice to hang out at a local place and enjoy some very tasty food. 

But then we had to hit the road again! 

The Gypsy app took me past the Byodo-In Temple (wait for next trip if you want to see that) and the Pali Lookout (which we’d done already). I stopped somewhere to check the flight status and it was still on time, so I decided I wouldn’t have time to hike.  I was rather sad, as this was high on my list and there really wasn’t any time to make it up (until our return trip…). So, I decided to head to the airport.

Somewhere along the way, I must have spotted a “duck” vehicle and a complex street sign:









I find the Honolulu airport very difficult to navigate by car. I followed signs and mostly went the right way, but at one point, the way I thought I was supposed to go made a surprise turn into a parking garage.  Oops. Obviously, I didn’t want to pay parking, but I was lucky that a bike security officer was there and kind enough to help me back out onto the airport road again (where was he earlier when I needed to back out?)

Soon enough, I found the bag claim door that Dug was most likely to exit from and pulled over to call Dug. Naturally, I couldn’t get a hold of him, but he finally called back and came out. We quickly said our hellos, then looked up directions and were off (can’t linger at airports, you know).

Up next: All the scenic views we could cram in before sundown. *


----------



## cindianne320

Bummer that you missed the Dole plantation again! That app sounds like a really cool tour guide! Glad that Dug finally made it back to the island!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> Bummer that you missed the Dole plantation again! That app sounds like a really cool tour guide! Glad that Dug finally made it back to the island!


I could not believe she fell asleep on the way to the Dole Plantation TWICE!  The app was very cool - better than I expected. It helped me to navigate and taught me about the area, in a soothing laid-back Hawaiian way.  I was glad Dug was coming back, but I knew that meant our lazy days at Aulani were over, as we'd have to kick our touring into high gear.


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Dugette said:


> My notes also tell me that Izzy reached for my chocolate snacks and knocked over my root beer, but luckily my laptop was out of its path and all was okay.  Whew.


Oh gosh! That's always a scary thing. One time I spilled Iced Tea on the keyboard of my laptop, thankfully it wasn't much and it ended up being ok.


Dugette said:


> I stopped into a recommended parking area and enjoyed the view:


The water always looks so blue in Hawaii! Gorgeous shot.



Dugette said:


>


Izzy has on the perfect dress to wear to a beach in Hawaii! Too cute!


Dugette said:


> Trying to leave that parking area was one of the scariest experiences I’d had in a while.  All of the parking is directly off the highway. I had to borrow an image from the internet to give you an idea of what I mean. In this, look to the right, where the black SUV is backing out from – that’s where you park:


That would scare the life out of me. Good to hear that you got ot of there safe..


Dugette said:


> Soon enough, I found the bag claim door that Dug was most likely to exit from and pulled over to call Dug. Naturally, I couldn’t get a hold of him, but he finally called back and came out. We quickly said our hellos, then looked up directions and were off (can’t linger at airports, you know).


Glad everything went smoothly with the pickup! Looking forward to hearing how the Dole Plantation goes!!


----------



## Dugette

FantasiaMagic said:


> Oh gosh! That's always a scary thing. One time I spilled Iced Tea on the keyboard of my laptop, thankfully it wasn't much and it ended up being ok.


Glad it did! Years ago, I was eating cereal near my laptop (on the same desk) and a small bit of milk splashed out and ran down the desk, hitting the side of the laptop. Everything seemed fine for about a year, then it just died - the reason I was given is that there was liquid on the motherboard and it fried it.  So, yeah, I get nervous about liquids and laptops.



FantasiaMagic said:


> The water always looks so blue in Hawaii! Gorgeous shot.


It really is that gorgeous too! Love the water there!



FantasiaMagic said:


> Izzy has on the perfect dress to wear to a beach in Hawaii! Too cute!


Yes, Dug's mom picked out a couple outfits like that for her. They worked great (even still fit for the return trip, I think).



FantasiaMagic said:


> That would scare the life out of me. Good to hear that you got ot of there safe..


It scared the heck out of me too. Enough that I still clearly remember it all this time later, despite not remembering much about other parts of the trip.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Glad everything went smoothly with the pickup! Looking forward to hearing how the Dole Plantation goes!!


We'll get there eventually....


----------



## Imagineer5

LOL at least you had a nice drive and a fun lunch! That is pretty neat he makes his own rolls/hot dog rolls included! Too bad about missing Dole and the hike but still sounds like a pretty relaxing day nonetheless.  Everytime I read an update on this TR I can't get over how little Izzy is in the photos.  The pouches remind me we'll be back at them in a few months.


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


>



Best action shot ever!



Dugette said:


> I so wished they had a Dole Whip drive through:



This would be amazing at WDW and DLR too!



Dugette said:


> Across both lanes if you want to go the way we needed to.  Oh, and did I mention that you can’t see around the large vehicles on either side of you until you are actually backed partially into a lane of the highway?  Some people had a passenger get out and check and/or stop traffic for them to back out. Yeah, that wouldn’t work with just me and a 2-year-old.  So, it probably took me a good 15 minutes before I could back out because I didn’t want to just rely on prayer and good timing – so I waited for another car to back out enough to block traffic in the first lane, then backed out quick and checked the second lane – when it was clear, I gunned it and was finally out of there!  So, I definitely learned from that for our second trip and made sure to park where I’d be able to see and/or turn around to get out.



Oh geez it's these types of roads/highways?!?!  Great 



Dugette said:


> (I really don’t like McD’s, sorry )



But, but! What about their Sweet Tea?!    I'm not a McD's fan either, but I actually craved a Big Mac 3 weeks ago so that's what we had for dinner that night.  Haven't had one of those in YEARS!  But I do usually stop for their coffee and oatmeal in the mornings if I have no time to make breakfast at home.



Dugette said:


>



Aw so cute!

So i'm going to have to go back through all your past TR's and take really, really good notes.  I did book Aulani for October cool1:) But i'm a little nervous!  A completely new place, with a new baby and possibly no help??  Not sure what i'm thinking...


----------



## hokieinpa

Nice relaxing morning for you and Izzy! Sorry you missed the Dole Plantation again but I'm hoping it all worked out with Dug later in the trip.

What a great app! Such a fun way to drive around the island. That parking situation would have stressed me out!

Glad you got another chance to try out the lunch spot! It sounds like a great local spot. And that's great that Dug landed safely!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> Warning, this next picture may gross you out, but I have to post it because it cracks me up that I caught this.  Izzy apparently took a bite of melon and decided she didn’t like it :






Dugette said:


> I so wished they had a Dole Whip drive through:



Oh man, wouldn't that be awesome?  Every place should have that.



Dugette said:


> I really didn’t want to wake a sleeping 2-year-old (she even slept through me opening and closing the trunk, so she was pretty knocked out).



Yeah, don't mess with that!  It's not worth the consequences!


Dugette said:


> And it worked out great – my notes say that it was like having a much more personable combo of Siri and Cliff Claven in the car with me.



Now there's a combo I never thought I'd hear about!



Dugette said:


> I soon realized that there were just not many options for a quick bite, but I did know of one place with good food on the way…Uncle Bobo’s BBQ.



I am SO trying that place on the next trip.



Dugette said:


> I find the Honolulu airport very difficult to navigate by car.



 Hawaii driving: You can't get there from here.


----------



## SuperRob

Dugette - Seeing your "Fun in the Sun" pics ... that's everything I've been dreaming about for our trip next week. Rhiannon finally started walking about a month ago, and now she's a champ at it, so we think (hope!) that she'll enjoy Keiki Cove. But it's hard to predict what our 14-month-old is going to like sometimes. We've got a little Disney Princess inflatable so that she can swim with us in the river, which if our last Aulani vacation is anything to judge by, my wife may just stay in for the entire trip. We've already had her test pilot it at her cousin's pool birthday party, and she seemed to enjoy it a lot, so we're keeping out fingers crossed.


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> LOL at least you had a nice drive and a fun lunch! That is pretty neat he makes his own rolls/hot dog rolls included!


Yes, it was a really beautiful drive. And it was cool to find out about the homemade rolls - very tasty!



Imagineer5 said:


> Too bad about missing Dole and the hike but still sounds like a pretty relaxing day nonetheless.


Yeah, I was really bummed about missing the hike - so much so that it was my must-do on the return trip. And third time is the charm with Dole. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Everytime I read an update on this TR I can't get over how little Izzy is in the photos. The pouches remind me we'll be back at them in a few months.


I know, it was like a year and a half ago, so she's such a baby! Yeah, you'll be back on those pouches soon. Which reminds me, I know we still have some in a cabinet (since she gave them up rather abruptly) - I should see if they've expired. 



Leshaface said:


> Best action shot ever!


Glad you appreciated it! 



Leshaface said:


> This would be amazing at WDW and DLR too!


I agree! Or pretty much anywhere. 



Leshaface said:


> Oh geez it's these types of roads/highways?!?! Great


Well, along the North Shore, yes. 2-lane highway. It's not too bad in general, but I'd recommend really looking carefully at where you plan to park - make sure there is an easy out. Parking lots=good. Backing blindly into highway=bad. I was very aware of this on the return trip and we were fine.



Leshaface said:


> But, but! What about their Sweet Tea?!   I'm not a McD's fan either, but I actually craved a Big Mac 3 weeks ago so that's what we had for dinner that night. Haven't had one of those in YEARS! But I do usually stop for their coffee and oatmeal in the mornings if I have no time to make breakfast at home.


 I'm not sure I've ever had a Big Mac, to be honest.  And I'm not a Sweet Tea person at all. And I don't drink coffee. And I have a spare packet of oatmeal in my desk at work if I run out of time for breakfast.  BUT, we actually did stop at a McDonald's on the return trip - it was the first place I saw that met the group's criteria of: 1.) restrooms, 2.) water, 3.) snacks. I even got a deep-fried apple pie, thanks to Mark's TR. 



Leshaface said:


> Aw so cute!


Sweet little doggie.



Leshaface said:


> So i'm going to have to go back through all your past TR's and take really, really good notes. I did book Aulani for October cool1:) But i'm a little nervous! A completely new place, with a new baby and possibly no help?? Not sure what i'm thinking...


 Honestly, I think Aulani is a great destination for that. You can be a lot more flexible with a baby vs. running for FP and ADRs in a Disney park. Admittedly, it would be nice if there was a nursery for the baby, but at least Calvin can spend time at Aunty's. I know there is a babysitting service available, but don't know much about it. I saw on the Aulani board that there were some people who were going to try it soon and report back. Also, can't remember if you are already onboard @Schmagurty's TR, but he is writing a great account of taking a 4-year-old and a baby to Aulani. 



hokieinpa said:


> Nice relaxing morning for you and Izzy! Sorry you missed the Dole Plantation again but I'm hoping it all worked out with Dug later in the trip.


Spoiler, but it does work out later. 



hokieinpa said:


> What a great app! Such a fun way to drive around the island. That parking situation would have stressed me out!


I really enjoyed the app a lot more than I expected. It was nice to have a reliable navigator who knew so much. But, yeah, getting out of that parking spot was NOT ideal. 



hokieinpa said:


> Glad you got another chance to try out the lunch spot! It sounds like a great local spot. And that's great that Dug landed safely!


That's what I liked most - it was a very local spot and popular amongst the locals, from what I could tell.



Captain_Oblivious said:


>


Glad you enjoyed. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh man, wouldn't that be awesome? Every place should have that.


Totally agree. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, don't mess with that! It's not worth the consequences!


Exactly. Hawaii doesn't need a volcano erupting.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Now there's a combo I never thought I'd hear about!


 Me either, but that's all I could think of to describe it. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I am SO trying that place on the next trip.


As you should. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hawaii driving: You can't get there from here.


So true. So, so true.



SuperRob said:


> Dugette - Seeing your "Fun in the Sun" pics ... that's everything I've been dreaming about for our trip next week. Rhiannon finally started walking about a month ago, and now she's a champ at it, so we think (hope!) that she'll enjoy Keiki Cove. But it's hard to predict what our 14-month-old is going to like sometimes. We've got a little Disney Princess inflatable so that she can swim with us in the river, which if our last Aulani vacation is anything to judge by, my wife may just stay in for the entire trip. We've already had her test pilot it at her cousin's pool birthday party, and she seemed to enjoy it a lot, so we're keeping out fingers crossed.


Good luck, I hope she loves it! I know what you mean, though - Izzy's 3.5 now and still very unpredictable.  I don't blame your wife on the lazy river - it's fantastic and I could happily stay there all day.  In case I don't get back again before you go, hope you have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Dugette

*Scenic Views at Sunset*
*
I stayed behind the wheel and Dug navigated us to our first destination. He would have liked to stop at the Iolani Palace, but we didn’t have time (and still didn’t on the return trip ). We did, however, drive by and catch a quick photo as we passed it :





Good enough! 

We were actually on our way to the Punchbowl Cemetery (aka National Memorial Cemetery of the Pacific). I know it probably seems like a strange destination, but we were there because of the views the location is known for. Even on the way in you could see this:





We made our way in and drove around for a bit, trying to figure out how to get to the overlook. A couple pictures along the way:









We finally figured out where to park, then walked up the path to the overlook:





This critter ran across the path ahead of us:





We were joking that “Dale” ran across in front of us.  (Not sure where Chip was. )

Overlook is up ahead:





Once we arrived, Izzy enjoyed taking in the views over Honolulu:





Dug was enjoying the views too:













Izzy was running all around and peeking through the fence:













A brief video clip:



(click to watch)

I also learned that bugs freak Izzy out. She was running around yelling, “Yucky!” when she saw one.  Back to the views, though. 

I see a flight out there:





More pretty scenery (Diamond Head in the background):













Meanwhile, I guess I was chasing this girl around:





We got a moderately acceptable family selfie :





And a few more parting shots of the view before moving on:













Then we were on our way back to the parking spot:





We stopped into the restrooms quick before leaving, so we could change Izzy’s diaper. (So funny to think about changing diapers all day, now that it’s been 1.5 years since this!)

Our next destination was to drive up the scenic Tantalus – Round Top Road to the Pu’u ‘Ualaka’a State Wayside. The drive and views were both amazing.  It’s one of those very slow switchback style roads, which I think are kinda fun, personally. We could not get over some of the homes along there – they were basically just built right into the sides of a steep drop. I think our jaws were hanging open for most of this drive. At the top, we pulled into the small parking lot for the wayside/overlook. Got out to admire the incredible panorama:













The nice thing about Dug’s flight delay is that it put us here around sunset, which was not in the original plan. Extra pretty! 

So, you know that cute family photo in my intro post? (Well, not that you’d remember after this long…) This is what was happening right before it:





So, yeah, this cute shot may appear a bit grosser now :





Ugh, toddlers!  Izzy still goes back and forth on whether it’s yucky or yummy to eat boogers. 

Dug took a few more shots. All photos were his, as my phone was failing to function again.  Dug fixed it later by deleting all music on my phone (I never listen to it – yes, I know I’m weird. And, yes, I have a “new” phone now – Dug’s old one). Here are the pics:













At this point, it was time to hit the road back to Aulani, in hopes of making our dinner reservation at Makahiki at 6:30pm. However, Dug’s flight delay had the unfortunate effect of making this transit time during rush hour instead of mid-afternoon. 

Up next: Um, yeah, good luck getting back to Aulani quickly. *


----------



## cindianne320

Love all your scenic pictures!

We also made a stop at the cemetery- such breathtaking views! 

Hoping you made it back for dinner! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hokieinpa

Beautiful views from both lookouts! Happy accident that the delay made the pictures a little nicer!

And I'm with Izzy on the bug front, 100%.

The story behind the picture! I still think it's a nice family picture, either way!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Dugette said:


> Once we arrived, Izzy enjoyed taking in the views over Honolulu:


Beautiful pictures! That view is spectacular - looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## schmass

I'm glad you got to go back to the BBQ place when you were feeling well enough to eat!  That is too bad about the lack of dole whip, though!

Those are some beautiful pictures you guys got.  It must have been nice to have Dug joining you again!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> Honestly, I think Aulani is a great destination for that. You can be a lot more flexible with a baby vs. running for FP and ADRs in a Disney park. Admittedly, it would be nice if there was a nursery for the baby, but at least Calvin can spend time at Aunty's. I know there is a babysitting service available, but don't know much about it. I saw on the Aulani board that there were some people who were going to try it soon and report back. Also, can't remember if you are already onboard @Schmagurty's TR, but he is writing a great account of taking a 4-year-old and a baby to Aulani.



So DM is pretty much coming with us.  DH was pretty insistent that she come with us so that someone can watch the baby if we decide to do a few excursions like Pearl Harbor.  Calvin could go to Aunty's  (i'm assuming it's fine to drop kids off there and leave the resort?? Need to find out the rules) and then DM could stay back in the villa with the baby.  

I actually am subbed to that TR!...as a lurker though 

I'll be going back through this one again in the near future (And are you doing one for June I hope?!?) along with @Captain_Oblivious and @eandesmom.  Any others that you recommend??





Dugette said:


>





Dugette said:


>



Gorgeous views!



Dugette said:


> So, yeah, this cute shot may appear a bit grosser now :



I still think it's a cute shot even knowing now that a few seconds before that finger was somewhere dirty!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> Love all your scenic pictures!


Thanks!



cindianne320 said:


> We also made a stop at the cemetery- such breathtaking views!


It really is impressive on that overlook.



cindianne320 said:


> Hoping you made it back for dinner! :fingerscrossed:


Well, we do eventually...



hokieinpa said:


> Beautiful views from both lookouts! Happy accident that the delay made the pictures a little nicer!


Thanks, I'm glad the views turned out so gorgeous!



hokieinpa said:


> And I'm with Izzy on the bug front, 100%.


Me too, not a fan! 



hokieinpa said:


> The story behind the picture! I still think it's a nice family picture, either way!


Haha, thanks!



FantasiaMagic said:


> Beautiful pictures! That view is spectacular - looks like a lot of fun!


Thank you. It is really amazing to just stand there and drink in those views! 



schmass said:


> I'm glad you got to go back to the BBQ place when you were feeling well enough to eat! That is too bad about the lack of dole whip, though!


I'm glad I got to try the BBQ under better circumstances. But what a bummer that Dole Whips were eluding me, though.



schmass said:


> Those are some beautiful pictures you guys got. It must have been nice to have Dug joining you again!


Thanks! It was really nice to have him back and see more of the island.



Leshaface said:


> So DM is pretty much coming with us. DH was pretty insistent that she come with us so that someone can watch the baby if we decide to do a few excursions like Pearl Harbor. Calvin could go to Aunty's (i'm assuming it's fine to drop kids off there and leave the resort?? Need to find out the rules) and then DM could stay back in the villa with the baby.


Okay, well that will help to have DM there. For Aunty's, I know I read a thread recently where people were going over to Monkeypod and such while their kids were at Aunty's, so I assume it's okay to leave property. However, if your DM is there anyway, there definitely isn't an issue. Aunty's had me provide info for anyone that could pick Izzy up, so I gave them all of our family members, just in case. So, you can authorize DM to handle any Aunty's issues while you're gone. Also, if your DM wants to go along to Pearl Harbor, our strategy of taking turns for the boat ride worked out well. You could definitely have a stroller and walk the kids around outside (big grounds and lots to look at) while the other(s) does the monument. The grounds were very kid-friendly and it wouldn't be a problem to have a baby there. And Calvin is probably old enough now that he could behave in the museums or maybe the movie and boat ride to the monument (Izzy was only 2.5 when we went, so we weren't taking chances, but I'd consider it now).



Leshaface said:


> I actually am subbed to that TR!...as a lurker though


Cool, great report! 



Leshaface said:


> I'll be going back through this one again in the near future (And are you doing one for June I hope?!?) along with @Captain_Oblivious and @eandesmom. Any others that you recommend??


Well, it's January, but yes. After I finish this one, I'm planning to get right into that one. For other TRs, I know I came across a few that were helpful, but the only one I'm remembering now (besides the ones you mentioned) is @AZMermaid 's TR - it's super funny and she has two young kids. I remember also coming across a couple of blogs that were helpful - if you google something like "taking young kids to Aulani", you'll probably find something. Oh, also, this blog by a DISer has an Aulani report in it: http://amyandjasonallen.blogspot.com/2014/07/aloha-hawaii.html?q=aulani&view=sidebar I really enjoyed reading some other parts of her blog too - great tips and philosophies on traveling with children.



Leshaface said:


> Gorgeous views!


They sure are!



Leshaface said:


> I still think it's a cute shot even knowing now that a few seconds before that finger was somewhere dirty!


 Glad you can still enjoy it!


----------



## Dugette

*The Long Drive Home*
*
So, as you may recall, Dug’s delayed arrival meant that we would now be leaving Honolulu during rush hour.  We had heard about terrible traffic in this area, but were fortunate to have avoided it thus far. No such luck now, though.  All roads out of town were basically parking lots. Ugh.  Dug was navigating and did manage to find us some side routes, but it still was just taking forever to get anywhere.  It soon became clear that we wouldn’t be making our 6:30pm dinner reservation at Makahiki. Since we were using the phone to navigate, we weren’t easily able to call and inform them either (but no missed ADR fees as Aulani ).

At some point, I took what I thought was labeled as an exit to Route 99 (to get on a side road for a bit and bypass the H-1 traffic). Well, that didn’t work out so well, as it turned out that it led straight to here with no option to turn around:





 Great, so that’s exactly what you need when in a hurry – a long line to get into an Air Force base and turn around.  On top of that, I had all kinds of anxiety about being at an Air Force base, as I once had a somewhat nerve-wracking experience at one, years ago.  (Long story short, confusion ensued when I tried to return a base ID someone had left behind and the guards briefly thought I was attempting to USE that ID.  Um, nope, just trying to return it to them!). At any rate, we sat in the long line to get to the guard stand. When it was finally our turn, I told them that we had made a wrong turn and ended up there. Thankfully, he was super nice and helped us turn around and gave us the directions we needed to get back on the road. Whew! 

Eventually, we made it back to the Ko Olina area. I made Dug document just how hard it is to spot your exits and turns at night. This is not like WDW – there are no giant entrances or purple road signs. So, to exit from the main highway into the Ko Olina resort area, you have to notice this little sign that comes up without much warning:





I believe it just says “Ko Olina”. Then you go around a corner and find this:





Very easy to miss if you don’t know what you’re looking for. In fact, both Hawaii trips, I turned on my voice navigation most of the time just so that I’d have an instruction to exit at the right time. Too easy to miss otherwise. And I should know, as I did miss it once. 

After you enter the Ko Olina area (drive past the waving guards), you’d think there would be a big sign or fancy driveway for Aulani. Well, you’d be wrong. Nope. Just look for a tree with some lights and a single-lane small entrance:





What, you don’t see that grand entrance?  Well, here’s a blurry close-up:





Yes, right there! That’s the way to get to Aulani! Who needs signs when you’ve got tree lights?  Super easy to miss!

Once you make that turn, you see this, which is the parking garage:





That’s where we were headed, but the main entryway (that is actually somewhat grand) is just around the bend to the left. And, once you reach that, it feels very grand and obvious and you will forget all about the obscure exits and entrances you had to find to get there. 

I think we ended up getting back around 8pm. Yeah, that 6:30pm dinner reservation was long since past.  We took our stuff back to the room and rested for a few minutes while trying to figure out alternate dinner plans. Since Makahiki was still open, we decided to just head down there and see if we could get in. Turned out to be no problem at all. Much more laid-back with the dining reservations as Aulani vs. WDW.  It was actually pretty quiet and empty there, which made for a pleasant dining experience after all that stressful time in traffic.

Izzy awaiting her plate from the buffet:





Dug apparently loaded up on sushi:





And a Mai Tai:





Izzy got some milk, fruit, and chicken nuggets, I guess:





Oh, and also a plate with macaroni and assorted things to nibble on:





This must be my plate:





Your guess is as good as mine on what everything is, since it’s been a year and a half. I think things were good, but no particular memories of any of these. I’m sure I was just enjoying eating food and not getting sick afterwards. I also got some sort of fruity drink:





And it looks like Dug found something other than sushi:





I do remember the dessert buffet being pretty impressive, with tons of yummy options. I got a plate for Izzy and myself:









She’s eating a marshmallow on a stick with chocolate and sprinkles. Oh, and that little bucket had “worms in dirt”. 

And my plate:





I think I just took a couple bites of each to try them all. Wish I had some now!

After dinner, Dug took Izzy back to the room and I ran over to Ama Ama to take a picture of the new menu. During our trip, they’d changed their dinner menu and I’d posted on the DIS about it (since our breakfast waitress had told us in advance), so I wanted to post the actual menu to follow up:





We’d be having dinner there on our last night (coming soon! )

Then I got back to the room and helped get Izzy to bed. A little after 10pm, I brought my laptop down to the outdoor balcony off the back of the lobby, so I could write up TR notes and relax. My dark surroundings:













I was out there until about 11pm, when it started getting pretty buggy. My last note says, “So nice here, hate that end of trip is coming soon.” 

On the way back to the room, I snapped a picture of the more upscale of the two gift shops:





I have no idea why I took that, but there you go.

Back to our excellent room:





And it’s nearly too dark to see, but Izzy was sound asleep:





I headed to bed as well (and I’m sure Dug was sleeping or getting ready for bed too).

Up next: A family reunion, some Photopass pictures, and another attempt at the Dole Plantation…can we keep Izzy awake this time?*


----------



## Imagineer5

Phew what a drive back! And the worst part is it really isn't that far! At least you made it back and got to have a fun dinner - the desserts look fantastic!!


----------



## schmass

That drive sounds stressful (although any driving is stressful for me!).  I'm glad you made it back and were able to get to dinner, even if it was much later than anticipated!  Your dinner there looks really good!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Oh gosh, it's too bad you got into so much traffic going back. That's great you were able to still eat at the buffet. That sushi looks great!

And I can't wait to hear about the Dole Plantation!


----------



## cindianne320

Yikes! Sorry about the long drive. Glad you were still able to eat at the yummy buffet!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> (but no missed ADR fees as Aulani ).



Good to know 



Dugette said:


> (Long story short, confusion ensued when I tried to return a base ID someone had left behind and the guards briefly thought I was attempting to USE that ID.  Um, nope, just trying to return it to them!)



Agh that would be a little scary!  



Dugette said:


> Very easy to miss if you don’t know what you’re looking for. In fact, both Hawaii trips, I turned on my voice navigation most of the time just so that I’d have an instruction to exit at the right time. Too easy to miss otherwise. And I should know, as I did miss it once.



Wow seriously?  I wonder how many other folks get lost on the way to the resort.  As convenient as Disney makes it to navigate around WDW (and even DLR!), you'd think they'd have some signage or something.



Dugette said:


> What, you don’t see that grand entrance?  Well, here’s a blurry close-up:



Wow so pathetic.  



Dugette said:


> I think we ended up getting back around 8pm





Dugette said:


>



This looks yummy!  I don't think i've ever tried a Mai-Tai?  Maybe I have but don't remember, so i'll make my first 'official' Mai-Tai at Aulani! 



Dugette said:


>



How cute she is with her own plate of dessert!


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> Phew what a drive back! And the worst part is it really isn't that far! At least you made it back and got to have a fun dinner - the desserts look fantastic!!


Yes, exactly, it's not really a long drive if there's no traffic. Sitting in a freeway parking lot is the worst! I'm glad the dinner worked out okay. It was actually a pretty nice and relaxed meal since it was so quiet and late. And we'd definitely had time to work up some appetite.



schmass said:


> That drive sounds stressful (although any driving is stressful for me!).  I'm glad you made it back and were able to get to dinner, even if it was much later than anticipated!  Your dinner there looks really good!


It was a pretty good dinner. I enjoyed it more than I expected. And, yes, that drive was certainly on the stressful side (well, at least for Hawaii ).



FantasiaMagic said:


> Oh gosh, it's too bad you got into so much traffic going back. That's great you were able to still eat at the buffet. That sushi looks great!
> 
> And I can't wait to hear about the Dole Plantation!


I'm glad we did so well avoiding traffic the rest of our stay (did Pearl Harbor on the weekend, which helped), but this was a bummer. I think Dug enjoyed his sushi. And the Dole Plantation will be coming up soon!



cindianne320 said:


> Yikes! Sorry about the long drive. Glad you were still able to eat at the yummy buffet!


Thanks, yeah, it was a nasty drive home. And making that wrong exit was the worst! But the buffet sure hit the spot after that. 



Leshaface said:


> Good to know


They are pretty laid-back about things there vs. WDW, I'd say. 



Leshaface said:


> Agh that would be a little scary!


It was! I didn't realize how serious it was at the time until I found out afterwards that I was being investigated?  Nothing ever came of it, as they must have realized there was nothing to it, but geez. 



Leshaface said:


> Wow seriously? I wonder how many other folks get lost on the way to the resort. As convenient as Disney makes it to navigate around WDW (and even DLR!), you'd think they'd have some signage or something.





Leshaface said:


> Wow so pathetic.


I just found some videos of this, as I was apparently determined to make Dug document how difficult it was, especially at night! 

Exiting into Ko Olina:





Turning into Aulani (with Siri telling me to):







Leshaface said:


> This looks yummy! I don't think i've ever tried a Mai-Tai? Maybe I have but don't remember, so i'll make my first 'official' Mai-Tai at Aulani!


Good plan. Or go across the street to Monkeypod (especially during happy hour) and try one of theirs. They are strong, but enjoyable. 



Leshaface said:


> How cute she is with her own plate of dessert!


A girl's gotta have choices!


----------



## Dugette

*Family Reunion*
*
We got up around 6:45am this morning and Dug and I got ready while Izzy slept a bit more. Then we got her up and headed down the path to the beach. We had a meet with Dug’s dad’s cousin (Jim) and family, as they were staying at the Marriott Ko Olina Beach Club, just down the coastline from us. I don’t believe we had ever met this part of the family before (I know I hadn’t, at least). They live in Canada and it was just pure coincidence they happened to be here when we were.  It was an extended family trip, so we met the couple’s children and grandchildren as well. We just had a brief meet-up as a group and then the children/grandchildren headed off. Jim and his wife were headed to the Starbucks at the JW Marriott (next to Aulani – is now the Four Seasons), so we walked and talked with them. Also got to check out that resort:









We sat down and visited with them a bit. Izzy had Goldfish for breakfast, apparently:





It was really nice to chat with them. I thought it was pretty cool that they took their whole family on this trip to spend time together. (Little did I know that we’d be on an extended-family trip to Hawaii only 14 months later…)

After we parted ways, we roamed the resort a bit and checked out the Stingrays and Hammerheads in this area:

























Pretty cool to watch them swimming around. 

I also have a video clip:



(click to watch)

It was raining a slight bit this morning, but not too bad.  We took a couple more pictures on our way back out of the JW Marriott:









Back to Aulani:





When we got back to the resort, we stopped into the Ulu Café to pick up some breakfast items. Dug got a wrap and I got a croissant sandwich. We brought them up to the room to eat. Izzy watched some Frozen while we were eating:





At some point during this, Izzy just randomly fell off the side of that chair.  I guess gravity just shifted on her.  Luckily, she wasn’t hurt and happened to land on a pillow that was randomly tossed on the floor:





Still rather scary, though. 

Oh, and here is a picture of Dug’s wrap:





Looks like Izzy played with her Aulani figurines for a bit while we got the day’s stuff packed up:





Our little elevator operator was on top of things when we headed out:





And off we go towards the lobby:





We ran into Bob the Photopass photographer there, so he did a little portrait session for us:





(I’m pretty sure that look on my face is, “Please don’t let my child fall into or off of a fountain – she just fell off of a chair!”)





























We wrapped that up and moved on. I guess we liked the lighting in the lobby:





We popped into the DVC Preview Center we were passing by so that Izzy could check out this model of the Disney Dream:









We’d be on that very ship just 6 months later (well, the real one, not the model). 

Izzy also got a giant plush Mickey hug:





I guess the DVC folks liked her and gave her some stickers too:





It was kind-of a late start to our day’s explorations, as we weren’t heading out to the parking garage until nearly 11am:









Up next: Can we keep Izzy awake for our 3rd attempt at the Dole Plantation?*


----------



## Imagineer5

hahahaha looking forward to your 3rd attempt for Dole!!

Nice to meet some family while there and catch up, very cool that you had that coincidence (and so close by too!) I think Aulani looks like a prettier resort though! Although, love the sting rays.  We have a sting ray touch tank at the aquarium in Boston and aria could have pet them all day long. 

Love the photoshoot, what fun to have all those photos! Photopass really seems to be a good deal in Hawaii (as long as you have your own photopass photographer like you did, hahaha)


----------



## cindianne320

I agree- Aulani definitely looks like the nicer resort, though the shark/stingray pool looked fun!

I hope you were able to make it to Dole!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


>



Uh, no fence?!?  Sheesh, anyone can just fall in!



Dugette said:


>



How pretty!



Dugette said:


>



Oh my goodness, so adorable!



Dugette said:


>



Agh wait, this one is too!



Dugette said:


> We’d be on that very ship just 6 months later (well, the real one, not the model).


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> hahahaha looking forward to your 3rd attempt for Dole!!


Coming up! 



Imagineer5 said:


> Nice to meet some family while there and catch up, very cool that you had that coincidence (and so close by too!) I think Aulani looks like a prettier resort though! Although, love the sting rays. We have a sting ray touch tank at the aquarium in Boston and aria could have pet them all day long.


It was just insane that they were so close to us at the same time we were there! But, yes, I think Aulani really stands out compared to the other Ko Olina area resorts. Our zoo has a sting ray petting area, but Izzy couldn't reach any of them last visit - they were swimming just a bit too far out for her little arms.



Imagineer5 said:


> Love the photoshoot, what fun to have all those photos! Photopass really seems to be a good deal in Hawaii (as long as you have your own photopass photographer like you did, hahaha)


It really is a good deal. And I think a lot of the photographers go above and beyond. Like on our return trip, the whole family got sunset photos on the beach and the gal spent a lot of time working with us to get good shots. 



cindianne320 said:


> I agree- Aulani definitely looks like the nicer resort, though the shark/stingray pool looked fun!


Agreed. I wonder what that other resort looks like now, though, as it has since become a Four Seasons and had a lot of work done, I think.



cindianne320 said:


> I hope you were able to make it to Dole!






Leshaface said:


> Uh, no fence?!? Sheesh, anyone can just fall in!


Can't imagine why I am holding Izzy...  



Leshaface said:


> How pretty!


It was really nice to look at.



Leshaface said:


> Oh my goodness, so adorable!


Thanks, I actually have that one on my desk at work (MIL printed it as a gift).



Leshaface said:


> Agh wait, this one is too!


He did a nice job capturing cute poses. 



Leshaface said:


>


I'm sure it would still cost $2k+ to cruise in a pool on the model.


----------



## Dugette

*Pineapple is in the Air*
*
Since we had previously established that Izzy apparently falls asleep the second she gets a whiff of pineapple in the air , Dug had to constantly play with her hair in the car to keep her awake. I am fairly certain that she would have drifted off to sleep if he hadn’t been annoying her. So, success!  Third time is the charm.





(Yes, she’s awake there).

We were fascinated by this tree in the parking lot:





Ready for our Dole Whips:









Our plans here were actually pretty minimal. We just wanted to ride the little train through the fields (mostly for Izzy) and have some Dole Whip, then move on. Our timing was great and we were able to get tickets and then immediately hop on the train that was ready to depart:





Well, after having to pose holding a pineapple so that they could try to sell us that picture later, haha.  Looks like Dug snuck a photo of that (as he was a bit behind us). Can’t imagine why we didn’t want to pay for this shot :





Anyway, we all hopped onboard:













It was a nice ride through the grounds with some Hawaiian music playing:









































(Um, thinking of Pineapple Upsidedown Cake? )

































We enjoyed the pleasant little ride more than we expected. Maybe because it was a kind-of similar experience to Living with the Land and we love that. Dug even bought a copy of the CD that was playing.

Izzy and I had to pose in the cutouts afterwards:









We wandered the grounds just a bit:













Up next: Time to obtain Dole-Whip-y goodness. And the North Shore! And a turtle! *


----------



## cindianne320

Glad you finally made it! We took the Train ride on our honeymoon, as we also did the pineapple maze. My favorite was my very first Dole whip! I hope you enjoyed yours as well!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> So, success!  Third time is the charm.



Yay finally!



Dugette said:


>



Good job Dug!



Dugette said:


>



Looks like it was worth a third trip!



Dugette said:


> (Um, thinking of Pineapple Upsidedown Cake? )





Darn it, now you got me thinking of it!



Dugette said:


> We enjoyed the pleasant little ride more than we expected.



How long was the ride?


----------



## DVC Debbie

Sounds like a dream trip!!  And great pictures!! Thanks for sharing. 
Aulani is definitely on our bucket list one day


----------



## Imagineer5

Dugette said:


> So, success!  Third time is the charm.



Woohoo! It gets interesting when you try to keep a kid awake in the car.  Seems to happen quite often if we want Aria to get a full nap at home or for whatever reason.



Dugette said:


> We were fascinated by this tree in the parking lot:



I love these trees! I don't remember what type it is but it reminds me of our visits there



Dugette said:


> Our plans here were actually pretty minimal. We just wanted to ride the little train through the fields (mostly for Izzy) and have some Dole Whip, then move on. Our timing was great and we were able to get tickets and then immediately hop on the train that was ready to depart:



YAY this pic brought me back, too!! Like 20 years ago I was on that train!



Dugette said:


> Can’t imagine why we didn’t want to pay for this shot :



bahahaha seriously, they can't make much by paying that photographer to stand there.



Dugette said:


>



Andrew has a plumeria he babies at his office.  He is always talking about that darn plant lol



Dugette said:


> Dug even bought a copy of the CD that was playing.



Well that's neat! Do you listen to the music often?


----------



## schmass

That's so nice that you got to meet up with Dug's family and didn't even know they would be in Hawaii!

I love the photopass pictures you got!

Yay - you finally got to go to the Dole Whip plantation!  We stayed at the Polynesian a couple of weeks ago and I was so happy that even though I couldn't have dairy, i could have a Dole whip!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> Glad you finally made it! We took the Train ride on our honeymoon, as we also did the pineapple maze. My favorite was my very first Dole whip! I hope you enjoyed yours as well!


We skipped the maze, but I've heard it's fun. Can't go wrong with a Dole Whip in Hawaii (though I see you were enjoying one at WDW w/rum today! )



Leshaface said:


> Yay finally!


I know, it's about time!



Leshaface said:


> Good job Dug!






Leshaface said:


> Looks like it was worth a third trip!


It was a nice stop and I'm glad we did it.



Leshaface said:


> Darn it, now you got me thinking of it!


Haha, did you whip one up? 



Leshaface said:


> How long was the ride?


Good question. Longer than I expected - maybe 20 minutes or so?



DVC Debbie said:


> Sounds like a dream trip!!  And great pictures!! Thanks for sharing.
> Aulani is definitely on our bucket list one day


Thank you! It's worth the trip for sure! 



Imagineer5 said:


> Woohoo! It gets interesting when you try to keep a kid awake in the car. Seems to happen quite often if we want Aria to get a full nap at home or for whatever reason.


Yes, that's right, I remember you have experience with this! I don't know what it was, but she was just knocked out whenever we got near that place. 



Imagineer5 said:


> I love these trees! I don't remember what type it is but it reminds me of our visits there


They were so cool!



Imagineer5 said:


> YAY this pic brought me back, too!! Like 20 years ago I was on that train!


How funny! Probably hasn't changed a whole lot, I'd guess. Seems like a pretty classic thing.



Imagineer5 said:


> bahahaha seriously, they can't make much by paying that photographer to stand there.


I doubt it. I mean, couldn't I just go to the grocery store and get basically the same picture? 



Imagineer5 said:


> Andrew has a plumeria he babies at his office. He is always talking about that darn plant lol


 Guess he'd love this!



Imagineer5 said:


> Well that's neat! Do you listen to the music often?


I never have, but I wonder if Dug does? He listens to a ton of music, but I have no idea what's in his rotation (headphones). I'll have to ask him.



schmass said:


> That's so nice that you got to meet up with Dug's family and didn't even know they would be in Hawaii!


It was very cool. I don't know how astronomical the odds could have been that we'd have family staying down the street the same week - so glad they posted something on FB or we never would have known.



schmass said:


> I love the photopass pictures you got!


Thanks, they did a great job!



schmass said:


> Yay - you finally got to go to the Dole Whip plantation! We stayed at the Polynesian a couple of weeks ago and I was so happy that even though I couldn't have dairy, i could have a Dole whip!


That's right, they're dairy-free, I forgot! Nice perk (among others) of staying at the Poly, for sure!


----------



## Dugette

*Turtle!*
*
We headed inside to place our Dole Whip order:





Izzy enjoyed the line management devices (and it looks like she's trying to do the shaka sign with her hand?):





You know that I can’t resist a deal and we saw a sign for one while we waited. The Dole Whip Floats in the big “sipper cups” were Buy One Get One 50% off.  Well, that’s practically free, sign us up. Turns out this was a bad idea, as these things are HUGE!  We could and should have just split one and saved that extra 50%. Oh, well, you live you learn. And, speaking of, we asked if they had a kids size for Izzy. Nope. So, we just got her a dish of Dole Whip (didn’t know if she’d like the float and figured she’d want her own dish of ice cream). Well, this was HUGE too. There was more than enough Dole Whip to go around our table. 

While we were waiting, I noticed this receipt sitting by the silverware. Made me wonder if someone wanted to brag that they had hundred dollar bills :





Making the float in a sipper cup:





The regular dish of Dole Whip:





Better perspective on how big it was :





I’d say she enjoyed it:





We also discovered that she gets ice cream headaches, just like her daddy.  (I am lucky and rarely get them, but Dug does often).

Our sippers:









Those cups have now been added to Izzy’s collection of “toys”, as we had no idea what to do with them once we got home. 

Meanwhile, I guess Izzy decided to double-spoon it:





We saw the train go by:





There were some bugs around and Izzy did a lot of “Ewwwww”-ing. 

After we finished as much as we could, we washed out our cups to bring home. Then we headed into the store and Izzy grabbed a basket to shop, so we let her carry our stuff:





Such a helper! We bought her a little toy Dole semi-truck and got that CD for Dug. She didn’t want to give up the basket, but we convinced her to trade it for the bag:





Little shopping assistant right there! 

Here’s the truck:





We still have it, but it doesn’t get used much. Front and back fall apart really easily. But still fun for that next bit of car ride:





Onward to the North Shore:





We left there about 1pm and turned on our Gypsy app for North Shore touring. First stop was the little roadside beach known for turtle sightings:





We parked on the side of the road and ended up walking all the way down to the other end to find the right area:













There was a wildlife volunteer there to record turtle sightings. He told us that the daily sightings were down from 90% to 83% recently and they didn’t know why. (Sadly, we returned 14 months later and they seldom see turtles here anymore at all! ) He told us that one would likely be coming soon, though, so we waited around a bit.

And, sure enough, a turtle came drifting in, looking like a big rock. Do you see the turtle?





How about now?













This whole experience was amazing.  Izzy still talks about it. The turtle just hung out for a few minutes before heading back out to sea:





I think the video captures the excitement a bit more (except when someone stands right between me and the turtle at the end):



(click to watch)

One more clip:



(click to watch)

Izzy wanted to stay longer, but we convinced her to move on. 

We made a brief stop at a fruit stand, but decided to pass as we couldn’t find anything pre-cut and, though Dug wanted sweet corn, it was just way more than we needed. We ended up back there on our return trip to Hawaii, though, and got some yummy things then. 

I have no idea where this tree was, but pretty picture:





And a wind farm:





Oh, I guess those were between the turtle beach and the fruit stand, as this is Izzy’s status at the fruit stand :





They must have had pineapple.  Given that, we didn’t stop at any other beaches, just looked as we drove by. 

Also, in true 2-year-old fashion, Izzy had removed her socks and then put her shoes back on before napping. Guess you don’t need socks in Hawaii.

Up next: My very favorite lunch in Hawaii!*


----------



## schmass

Those Dole Whips are HUGE!  I could go for one right now!

So cool that you got to see that turtle, but that is very sad that they aren't really there anymore.


----------



## Imagineer5

Dugette said:


> I’d say she enjoyed it:



Hahha so cute! It looks so similar to dole whips at WDW, did it tast ethe same?



Dugette said:


> We also discovered that she gets ice cream headaches, just like her daddy.  (I am lucky and rarely get them, but Dug does often).



Aww, what happened when she got the headache? Those are the WORST! I get them and I don't think Aria ever has.



Dugette said:


>



That's cute.  You could make lapu lapus in it!



Dugette said:


> There was a wildlife volunteer there to record turtle sightings. He told us that the daily sightings were down from 90% to 83% recently and they didn’t know why. (Sadly, we returned 14 months later and they seldom see turtles here anymore at all! ) He told us that one would likely be coming soon, though, so we waited around a bit.
> 
> And, sure enough, a turtle came drifting in, looking like a big rock. Do you see the turtle?



That is sad, but maybe they just moved on to another area? IDK.  Really cool turtle though!!



Dugette said:


> This whole experience was amazing.  Izzy still talks about it. The turtle just hung out for a few minutes before heading back out to sea:



It sounds really neat!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Dugette said:


> We enjoyed the pleasant little ride more than we expected. Maybe because it was a kind-of similar experience to Living with the Land and we love that. Dug even bought a copy of the CD that was playing.



If it's anything like Living with the Land I'm sure it was very pleasant.  Also, trains.



Dugette said:


> The Dole Whip Floats in the big “sipper cups” were Buy One Get One 50% off.  Well, that’s practically free, sign us up. Turns out this was a bad idea, as these things are HUGE!



How is that a bad idea?



Dugette said:


> Well, this was HUGE too. There was more than enough Dole Whip to go around our table.



Still not seeing the problem here.



Dugette said:


> Meanwhile, I guess Izzy decided to double-spoon it:



Can you blame her??



Dugette said:


> He told us that the daily sightings were down from 90% to 83% recently and they didn’t know why. (Sadly, we returned 14 months later and they seldom see turtles here anymore at all! )



Wow.  I wonder what the deal is there.  That IS sad.



Dugette said:


> This whole experience was amazing.  Izzy still talks about it.



Excellent!  So glad you all got to see one!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


>



Yep, super big!



Dugette said:


> (I am lucky and rarely get them, but Dug does often).



I don't think i've ever had one! It's called brain freeze right?  DH tells me to eat it as fast as I can but all it does is hurt my teeth, not my head And even then, why would I want to eat my ice cream so fast that it gives me pain?! 



Dugette said:


>



Oh that's super cute!  But you're right, what do you do with it when you get home?



Dugette said:


>



I love this!  Too bad it wasn't good quality though.



Dugette said:


> He told us that the daily sightings were down from 90% to 83% recently and they didn’t know why. (Sadly, we returned 14 months later and they seldom see turtles here anymore at all! )



That's awful.  We are huge turtle lovers!



Dugette said:


>



So stinkin' cool!



Dugette said:


> They must have had pineapple.


----------



## Dugette

schmass said:


> Those Dole Whips are HUGE! I could go for one right now!


Me too!



schmass said:


> So cool that you got to see that turtle, but that is very sad that they aren't really there anymore.


It was a really neat experience to be right there as it came in to visit. We were bummed when we returned in January and there was nothing to see, though.



Imagineer5 said:


> Hahha so cute! It looks so similar to dole whips at WDW, did it tast ethe same?


Yeah, tasted the same, just HUGE.



Imagineer5 said:


> Aww, what happened when she got the headache? Those are the WORST! I get them and I don't think Aria ever has.


I think she just scrunched up her face and said, "Ow" or something. Poor kid!



Imagineer5 said:


> That's cute. You could make lapu lapus in it!


Mmmmmmm...



Imagineer5 said:


> That is sad, but maybe they just moved on to another area? IDK. Really cool turtle though!!


I'm hoping there is a new beach the turtles are visiting, but it was sad they weren't there much anymore this year. We were feeling very lucky to see that one come in, though!



Imagineer5 said:


> It sounds really neat!!


It was - very exciting to see it right there in front of you.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> If it's anything like Living with the Land I'm sure it was very pleasant. Also, trains.






Captain_Oblivious said:


> How is that a bad idea?


Too much ice cream for three people.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Still not seeing the problem here.


Wasting money vs. consuming way too much sugar.

I know, still not a "real" problem. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Can you blame her??


Not at all.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow. I wonder what the deal is there. That IS sad.


It is - we returned there with such great memories and there was nothing to see this time around.  We even stayed a while, hoping for a rare turtle, but no such luck.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Excellent! So glad you all got to see one!


Me too - very worth the stop!



Leshaface said:


> Yep, super big!


 Ice cream as big as her head! 



Leshaface said:


> I don't think i've ever had one! It's called brain freeze right? DH tells me to eat it as fast as I can but all it does is hurt my teeth, not my head And even then, why would I want to eat my ice cream so fast that it gives me pain?!


Ha, I have had them, but pretty rarely. And it goes away if I put my tongue against the roof of my mouth. But Dug gets them a lot and Izzy apparently does sometimes too. You are lucky!



Leshaface said:


> Oh that's super cute! But you're right, what do you do with it when you get home?


 They are currently on our living room floor...



Leshaface said:


> I love this! Too bad it wasn't good quality though.


It was still fun, but just not a great toy for a 2-year-old, as it comes apart SO easily, but she couldn't put it back together herself. 



Leshaface said:


> That's awful. We are huge turtle lovers!


We were really bummed that we didn't get to see one on our return visit (though SIL and BIL spotted one on the North Shore!)



Leshaface said:


> So stinkin' cool!


It really was.



Leshaface said:


>


----------



## Dugette

*Somewhere Under the Rainbows*
*
After driving along the North Shore a bit, we arrived here:









The Turtle Bay Resort is a large resort on the North Shore that is fairly well known for having had some movies and TV shows filmed on site (like Forgetting Sarah Marshall, which we re-watched before staying in the Turtle Bay resort area on our return trip). 

Our plan was to have lunch at Ola, the restaurant right on the beach. However, it was nearing 3pm and the end of their lunch service and we were driving around and around and around all the parking areas without finding any spots.  Plus, Izzy was still sound asleep in the backseat. We considered skipping this and trying to grab lunch elsewhere once she woke up. But, thankfully, we didn’t. I think I dropped Dug off near the entrance so that he could make sure we got a table. Then I drove around some more and finally managed to snag a spot where the people were just leaving. Once parked, I had to deal with this  :





Oh, and here’s the removed socks and replaced shoes and all the sand (and the Dole truck that had already come apart):





Lucky for me, this transfer went really well.  I put her in the stroller and she did wake up.  However, I had to park so far back in the parking lot that the long stroller ride put her back to sleep before I reached the building:





Because we had a stroller, we chose to sit within the restaurant rather than at a table in the sand. They actually brought us right to the very edge of the floor, so we were right next to the beach, but still had the stroller inside, which was great. Our lunchtime view:





And the other view:





And Dug took a picture of me taking that picture :





So, I took a picture of him too, haha:





But back to that view :









And, yes, that singer was serenading us with lovely Hawaiian melodies and ukulele music. 

Toddler check:





Yep, still in dreamland. 

We shared this lovely chocolatety drink:





I can’t remember exactly what it was, but I know we enjoyed it. We had decided to skip the stop for pie at Ted’s Bakery, so this fulfilled that sweet spot. 

I guess we started with a salad:





And it appears we shared a burger and a kalua pork sandwich:









As we ate, the view proceeded to get even better:





And I have a video clip that pretty much sums up how perfect this was:



(click to watch – and, yes, I do believe that is Dug singing along)

We had a really lovely lunch, just enjoying the atmosphere and simple, tasty food. And it was so nice to have a break from entertaining a 2-year-old:





We had planned to return to Ola on our repeat visit to Hawaii, but were very sad to find out that it had closed down shortly before our visit.  So, this was our one and only meal there. And it was wonderful.

After lunch, we decided to walk around the resort grounds a bit:





























I have no idea why there was a car filled with shoes in the lobby :





We headed out then to do a bit more sightseeing along the North Shore.

Up next: More pretty views and back to Aulani.
*


----------



## Imagineer5

Dugette said:


> Lucky for me, this transfer went really well.  I put her in the stroller and she did wake up.  However, I had to park so far back in the parking lot that the long stroller ride put her back to sleep before I reached the building:



Woohoo that is nice!



Dugette said:


>



Beautiful spot!!



Dugette said:


> We had a really lovely lunch, just enjoying the atmosphere and simple, tasty food. And it was so nice to have a break from entertaining a 2-year-old:



PERFECT lunch!! How nice she stayed asleep the whole time.


----------



## schmass

Wow, what a great view you had during lunch!  And it's always nice to get a little adult if the little one is sleeping!  How sad that it closed down, though...


----------



## cindianne320

That place looks so relaxing, and I loved the video/music! Sad that it closed down. Did they open something new in it's place?


----------



## hokieinpa

I'm way behind...again. But it looks like you had a great time at the Dole Plantation - finally! It seems like Izzy really enjoyed the train ride. It's amazing what can happen when you stay awake! And those are some massive Dole Whips! I feel you on those souvenir cups. We have several WDW popcorn buckets just sitting on a shelf. I can't make myself get rid of them but they aren't super useful.

How cool to see a turtle coming onto the beach! I bet Izzy loved that!

Great view and yummy looking lunch. A sleeping toddler is just icing on the cake!


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> Woohoo that is nice!


I was so relieved!



Imagineer5 said:


> Beautiful spot!!


It was fantastic.



Imagineer5 said:


> PERFECT lunch!! How nice she stayed asleep the whole time.


Could not have asked for better timing on that nap.  (And we have a repeat performance the next night!)



schmass said:


> Wow, what a great view you had during lunch!  And it's always nice to get a little adult if the little one is sleeping!  How sad that it closed down, though...


It was really great and so nice to just enjoy it while Izzy slept. So sad it closed, though - it was at the top of our must-do list for the return trip until we found that out.



cindianne320 said:


> That place looks so relaxing, and I loved the video/music! Sad that it closed down. Did they open something new in it's place?


I love watching that video clip - puts me right back there. I know they were going to put in something new, but we were there right after it closed, so nothing as of January. I should check....okay, looks like Roy's Beach House is going in, not sure if it's open yet, though. Roy's has other locations and is popular, so hopefully it's a good place.



hokieinpa said:


> I'm way behind...again. But it looks like you had a great time at the Dole Plantation - finally! It seems like Izzy really enjoyed the train ride. It's amazing what can happen when you stay awake! And those are some massive Dole Whips! I feel you on those souvenir cups. We have several WDW popcorn buckets just sitting on a shelf. I can't make myself get rid of them but they aren't super useful.


Glad we got to the Dole Plantation. It's a nice little stop. But, yeah, I'm glad we don't get a lot of souvenir cups/buckets, as I hate to toss them, but they don't serve much of a purpose once home.



hokieinpa said:


> How cool to see a turtle coming onto the beach! I bet Izzy loved that!


We all loved it! So cool!



hokieinpa said:


> Great view and yummy looking lunch. A sleeping toddler is just icing on the cake!


It was just perfect!


----------



## Dugette

*Enjoying the Water*
*
After leaving Turtle Bay, we made the short drive over to scenic Laie Point. Izzy woke up for this, so she was able to wander around and enjoy it with us. This is basically just a little part of the island that juts out into the ocean, providing pretty views of the North Shore:

























It’s also known for this rock with the hole in it:













Here’s a map:





After that, we hopped in the car to head back "home". The drive was gorgeous, as the sun was golden over the water :









We stopped into the little surfing town of Haleiwa on the way home, since there were a couple of food items we had wanted to try here. One was the shaved ice that everyone said was a “must do”. However, the well-known Matsumoto's often has long lines and at that moment, neither of us really was feeling the desire for shaved ice.  So we decided to skip it (I know, shame on us!  But, spoiler alert, we got there on our return trip). The other thing I was interested in trying was a Hula Dog (hot dog with unique toppings, wrapped in taro bread). However, it appeared to just be an abandoned food truck with nobody around, which scared me off, so we skipped that too (it was probably closed for the night, as I think they close early).

Instead, we headed back to Aulani with only a quick stop for gas at Costco on the way.

When we got back to Aulani, Dug stopped to use the restroom, so I got Izzy some milk and a pouch, as she’d skipped lunch and it was nearly 7pm.  When we got back up to the room, Dug snacked on some leftover fries and Izzy had a hot dog and banana for dinner. I’m guessing I didn’t eat much?  No notes, but given how things went this trip, maybe there wasn’t anything. We did have that extra late lunch, after all.

At that point, Dug was tired and Izzy was absorbed in Frozen on the iPad, so they stayed up in the room while I ran down to try out the hot tub before it closed for the night.

I arrived at the towel/wristband kiosk only 20 minutes before they closed things for the night. The CM reminded me of this, but totally understood when I said it was my chance to try things without a 2-year-old companion.

I started in the cave hot tub (off the infinity pool), as that was the main thing I had in mind for that night. It’s all lit up and pretty after dark:





There were “stars” on the top:





And these cute little pretend-fire candle fountain things:





There were only a few things still open at this time (most areas get closed down early), but one was the adults-only pool:





There was nobody there at all, so I decided to take a quick lap in the pool all by myself:









A little hard to see, but there were these nice waterfall features along the side:





Looking up at Aulani from the pool:





Oh, here’s a better picture of one of the waterfalls:





One last look at my private pool:





After that, I jumped into the infinity pool:





This is looking over the infinity edge at the beach below:





I like all the details:





And then I headed back to the hot tub for the rest of the time left:









I believe I had it to myself and it was lovely.  Soon, however, it was time to get out :





Apparently an 8pm close. Boo.  This whole trip had gone by too fast and I was sad that we’d have to leave the next night.

On the way back to the room, I took a couple pictures of Aulani’s shave ice stand (didn’t have any of that either):









Elevator selfie on the way back to the room:





When I got back, I took a shower, filled the ice bucket (I’m guessing we used up some more of that kahlua?), gave Izzy a bath, got her to bed, washed up our dishes and such, wrote some trip notes, and posted on the DIS to see if anyone was at Aulani and wanted our leftovers (no takers, but we had a lot of good stuff). 

Then I headed to bed, as I was getting up very early the next morning to go hike Diamond Head before the crowds!

Up next: An early morning climb.*


----------



## cindianne320

Glad you got some alone time in the pools, but 8 pm seems so early to close things down!


----------



## schmass

Your solo nighttime swim looks sooo nice.  Too bad that you didn't get a little more time there.

So sad that the trip is coming to an end!


----------



## Imagineer5

Beautiful afternoon and evening.  The pools look gorgeous, how nice to have them all to yourself too.  Was it just you going to Diamond Head?

And yeah, 8PM does seem early for the pools to close.


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Loving all these updates! It's sad this TR is almost coming to a close...


Dugette said:


>


This is such a cute picture of Izzy!


Dugette said:


> Anyway, we all hopped onboard:


How cool! What a nice little train ride!


Dugette said:


> You know that I can’t resist a deal and we saw a sign for one while we waited. The Dole Whip Floats in the big “sipper cups” were Buy One Get One 50% off.  Well, that’s practically free, sign us up. Turns out this was a bad idea, as these things are HUGE!  We could and should have just split one and saved that extra 50%. Oh, well, you live you learn. And, speaking of, we asked if they had a kids size for Izzy. Nope. So, we just got her a dish of Dole Whip (didn’t know if she’d like the float and figured she’d want her own dish of ice cream). Well, this was HUGE too. There was more than enough Dole Whip to go around our table.


That's great you all were finally able to have some precious dole whips after all the waiting! But, it sounds like after that trip you were all Dole whipped out for awhile!


Dugette said:


>


Very cool glass, but wow that is huge!


Dugette said:


>


Wow! That turtle is so big I thought it was a roc for a sec!


Dugette said:


> The Turtle Bay Resort is a large resort on the North Shore that is fairly well known for having had some movies and TV shows filmed on site (like Forgetting Sarah Marshall, which we re-watched before staying in the Turtle Bay resort area on our return trip).


Cool! That's a good movie! 


Dugette said:


> Our lunchtime view:


Wow that is a beautiful view for lunch...


Dugette said:


> And, yes, that singer was serenading us with lovely Hawaiian melodies and ukulele music.


Sounds so perfect.


Dugette said:


> We shared this lovely chocolatety drink:


Yum that looks good!


Dugette said:


>


 That is so beautiful!


Dugette said:


> I started in the cave hot tub (off the infinity pool), as that was the main thing I had in mind for that night. It’s all lit up and pretty after dark:


That's great you were able to get some solo time in the hot tub!  It looks beautiful in that area at night.


----------



## hokieinpa

Beautiful views and how nice that Izzy was up to enjoy it with you!

The pools and hot tub look amazing. And very cool that it was all yours to enjoy! I think infinity pools are the best thing ever. I bet it's beautiful at sunset!

Excited to read about your hike!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> Glad you got some alone time in the pools, but 8 pm seems so early to close things down!


It was really early! We were upset shortly before our trip when we found out that they had just shortened the pool hours for the season - we had no idea what we saw listed on the website was just summer hours. 



schmass said:


> Your solo nighttime swim looks sooo nice.  Too bad that you didn't get a little more time there.
> 
> So sad that the trip is coming to an end!


I wish I'd had more time that night, but glad I was at least able to snag 20 minutes in a non-crowded beautiful area. Well, even though this trip is coming to an end, I still have a whole return-to-Hawaii trip to write about! (Gotta wrap this one up soon to get on to that one).



Imagineer5 said:


> Beautiful afternoon and evening.  The pools look gorgeous, how nice to have them all to yourself too.  Was it just you going to Diamond Head?
> 
> And yeah, 8PM does seem early for the pools to close.


The pools really are gorgeous, especially at night. They did a great job of creating a peaceful and beautiful environment. But, yeah, 8pm was really early - especially because those were the "late" pools. Many other things had already closed and the kids' areas closed at 5pm. I think Lazy River was 6pm. And, yes, just me going to Diamond Head.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Loving all these updates! It's sad this TR is almost coming to a close...


Thanks!  Don't worry, I have another 9 night trip still to write about! (January 2016 trip)



FantasiaMagic said:


> This is such a cute picture of Izzy!


Thank you!



FantasiaMagic said:


> How cool! What a nice little train ride!


It was better than we expected. Just a cute and simple thing.



FantasiaMagic said:


> That's great you all were finally able to have some precious dole whips after all the waiting! But, it sounds like after that trip you were all Dole whipped out for awhile!


Yeah, we hit our Dole Whip limit that day for sure!



FantasiaMagic said:


> Very cool glass, but wow that is huge!


It is. And they filled it up pretty good! 



FantasiaMagic said:


> Wow! That turtle is so big I thought it was a roc for a sec!


I know, it looked so much like those big rocks unless you saw it move or saw the head.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Cool! That's a good movie!


It is!



FantasiaMagic said:


> Wow that is a beautiful view for lunch...


Loved it! 



FantasiaMagic said:


> Sounds so perfect.


It really was.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Yum that looks good!


I love chocolately drinks!



FantasiaMagic said:


> That is so beautiful!


There are so many beautiful views around the island. 



FantasiaMagic said:


> That's great you were able to get some solo time in the hot tub!  It looks beautiful in that area at night.


It was really beautiful. And I'm so glad I got that chance to enjoy it.



hokieinpa said:


> Beautiful views and how nice that Izzy was up to enjoy it with you!


Yes, it was a really nice part of the day. She was well-rested and we were in paradise!



hokieinpa said:


> The pools and hot tub look amazing. And very cool that it was all yours to enjoy! I think infinity pools are the best thing ever. I bet it's beautiful at sunset!


It is super beautiful at sunset. All of their pool/water features are really well-done.



hokieinpa said:


> Excited to read about your hike!


Coming right up!


----------



## Dugette

*Climbing to the Sunrise*
*
I was up and out early this morning. I was hiking Diamond Head and wanted to get an early start on it to avoid crowds and beat the heat. Dug and Izzy were staying back, as neither of them was really up for the climb (Izzy may have been up for it, but bringing a 2-year-old there is not really the safest undertaking). This was also a weekend day, which I’d planned out to avoid the rush hour traffic, as I’d have to drive across the island. I was leaving the room at 5:43am:





Looks pretty dark out there!

The drive was good, nothing really of interest, other than driving through a tunnel as I got close:





Another benefit of arriving early was parking in the main lot, as it gets full later in the day. I was out of the car and approaching the trail at 6:36am:





I brought a small backpack, water bottle, and my phone for the hike. 

The hike starts on a sidewalk, but quickly changes into a dirt trail, so not stroller friendly at all (which was another reason I didn’t bring Izzy):





I enjoyed the hike up and the views:





After some switchbacks on the dirt trail, I came to a small staircase:





Then, a big staircase:









There was a tunnel at the top of the stairs, really only wide enough for one, and I got stuck behind an older guy that was pretty worn out from the stairs, so that took a while (he had to stop and take frequent breaks). However, I’d passed a bunch of people earlier on, so I was still moving along pretty good. I was happy to be there before it got crowded. I had heard Japanese tour groups get there REALLY early and, sure enough, there were a lot of them coming down as I went up.

Soon, I came upon a spiral staircase:









Close to the top:













It was shortly after sunrise, which made for very lovely views over the ocean. 

In this selfie, you can see the viewing deck at the very top up there:





I think I climbed out to the top area through this bunker:





I remember having to duck. 

Another gorgeous view with a lighthouse down there, I believe:





Time to climb some more stairs:





And more breathtaking views:









This picture kind-of cracks me up with the people standing on the “danger keep off” thing:





Taking it all in from every angle:





























That very top deck, though great for the view, was plagued by tiny biting bugs of some sort that were landing all over everyone.  Strangely, they were not present anywhere else on the hike, just on that very top platform.  When I realized I was getting bitten up, I snapped the pics quick and headed down to get away from them:





I stopped a little lower down to take more pictures with no bugs in sight:

















I was heading back down at 7:08am. So, about a half an hour from leaving the car to reaching the top. I was pretty happy with that and really enjoyed the climb.  I am not the world’s most in-shape person, but I do walk a lot and find that hikes like this invigorate me – even the stairs were fine and I was running up them pretty good. The whole experience was great. 

Up next: Making my way back down and a tasty treat!*


----------



## Imagineer5

Wow, what a gorgeous climb! Doesn't seem too bad either (30 minutes) and glad you felt invigorated.  What views you had too! I can see not wanting to do that with a 2 year old (Aria would be complaining by about minute 10...)


----------



## hokieinpa

Amazing views from both the peak and the lower levels. Those spiral stairs do look intimidating but similar to lighthouses we've climbed. It seems like you picked a great morning and time of day to climb! A great solo morning!


----------



## alohamom

Your selfies are so nice-The morning sun made you absolutely glow! Good for you for getting out there and doing this!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


>



Oh my, what a mess!  I'm assuming the rental car companies know that there is more thank likely going to be sand in their vehicles right??



Dugette said:


> the long stroller ride put her back to sleep before I reached the building







Dugette said:


>



What a beautiful view!



Dugette said:


>



An even better view with the rainbow!



Dugette said:


> We had planned to return to Ola on our repeat visit to Hawaii, but were very sad to find out that it had closed down shortly before our visit.



Welp, deleted this place off my list of must do's 



Dugette said:


>



Such a cute face!



Dugette said:


>



Gorgeous!



Dugette said:


>



Ah how relaxing.  So I understand closing the family pools, but not the adult hot tub.  That's the best part to a vacation at night - relaxing in the hot tub at the end of the day!



Dugette said:


>





Dugette said:


>



So looking forward to do this hike!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Dugette said:


> I enjoyed the hike up and the views:


That is great you were able to do the hike, and I think it's great you were alone, some solo time on any trip is important!!


Dugette said:


>


Those views are just breathtaking. I am putting that destination on my mental list for when I get to go to Hawaii one day!


----------



## schmass

Wow, that hike looks amazing!  Your pictures throughout this TR have had beautiful scenery, but these are really gorgeous!


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous climb! Doesn't seem too bad either (30 minutes) and glad you felt invigorated.  What views you had too! I can see not wanting to do that with a 2 year old (Aria would be complaining by about minute 10...)


It was really pretty and a great way to start the day. Sunrise views were a bonus, as I figured I'd miss that (I did miss the actual sunrise moment, but the views remained beautiful for a while). I think Izzy would have been running all around and giving me heart attacks.  Wouldn't have seen much scenery while watching her.



hokieinpa said:


> Amazing views from both the peak and the lower levels. Those spiral stairs do look intimidating but similar to lighthouses we've climbed. It seems like you picked a great morning and time of day to climb! A great solo morning!


Yeah, the early morning weekend thing worked out well for traffic and crowds and weather. The sunrise views were a nice bonus. Stairs definitely look intimidating, but not too bad if you are expecting that.



alohamom said:


> Your selfies are so nice-The morning sun made you absolutely glow! Good for you for getting out there and doing this!


Haha, are you sure that glow isn't just sweat?  I was so glad to get the chance to do this - I really enjoy this type of thing.



Leshaface said:


> Oh my, what a mess! I'm assuming the rental car companies know that there is more thank likely going to be sand in their vehicles right??


They've got to know. They are probably confused if one comes back without any. 



Leshaface said:


>


I was so happy she fell back asleep! 



Leshaface said:


> What a beautiful view!






Leshaface said:


> An even better view with the rainbow!


 It was pretty amazing. Can't get a lot more "Hawaii" than that.



Leshaface said:


> Welp, deleted this place off my list of must do's


I think the new place is open now (Roy's?), so might be worth checking out. Or, based on our last trip, just go to the pool bar down by the beach - we had some nice times there and saw the sunset while sipping Mai Tais. 



Leshaface said:


> Such a cute face!


Thanks! 



Leshaface said:


> Gorgeous!


It was such a pretty drive!



Leshaface said:


> Ah how relaxing. So I understand closing the family pools, but not the adult hot tub. That's the best part to a vacation at night - relaxing in the hot tub at the end of the day!


I agree. We were really bummed at how early they closed things. 



Leshaface said:


> So looking forward to do this hike!


It's a good one. Also, on the second trip, we did the other one I had been looking forward to, as it's stroller friendly. That was the Makapuu Lighthouse Trail - we really enjoyed that one too. Nice ocean views (and we saw whales!).



FantasiaMagic said:


> That is great you were able to do the hike, and I think it's great you were alone, some solo time on any trip is important!!


Totally agree. That solo time is so good just for recharging and not having to worry about anyone else for a bit.



FantasiaMagic said:


> Those views are just breathtaking. I am putting that destination on my mental list for when I get to go to Hawaii one day!


It really is a unique viewpoint. You can see the ocean and the city and it's a historic bunker...pretty cool.



schmass said:


> Wow, that hike looks amazing!  Your pictures throughout this TR have had beautiful scenery, but these are really gorgeous!


Thanks! There are so many gorgeous sights in Hawaii - it's pretty much surrounding you.


----------



## Dugette

*Mmmmm, Butter!

The route down Diamond Head was a different path than the way up (it was kind-of a big loop). We met up with the other path here:





They look a bit intimidated by those stairs!  I just needed to turn to the right there – no more stair climbs for me. 

Back through the tunnel and down, down, down:









Post-sunrise view over the water was still gorgeous:





And other directions were pretty too:





I made it back down to the sidewalk by 7:30am, so less than 30 minutes going down:





However, that 22 minutes or whatever felt like an eternity.  Just about the whole hike down, I was followed by a girl who was on her phone…the whole time.  She was telling someone about anything and everything related to her Diamond Head visit. And I really had nothing else to do but listen, like it or not. She’s a local. Went out the night before and didn’t set an alarm. Just woke up early and decided to go to Diamond Head for the sunrise. There were bugs when the sun popped up, but not before, etc. She talked about the bugs a LOT. I’m sure it was neat to see the actual sunrise, but wow was this girl telling the long version of her story.  Being the thorough trip reporter that I am, I had to get a selfie with her in the background:





Yep, still talking nonstop. (And, yes, I realize I am probably not one who should mock telling the long version of stories. )

Oh, just found that I took some video during the walk down. Mostly so I could remember that she was talking the whole time, but it also gives you a taste of descending Diamond Head:



(click to watch)

I was so glad to get back to the car:





And there she goes :





And back through the tunnel I went:





I had programmed the GPS to take me to the nearby Diamond Head Market:





I had read somewhere that they had AMAZING blueberry scones that really hit the spot after hiking Diamond Head. I got a couple and ended up eating mine in the car….SOOOO good. It was moist and delicious…and filled with butter:





On the drive back, I made a quick stop at Costco to top off the gas, hoping that would be good enough to make a “full” tank when we returned the rental car that evening. If I remember right, they’d be closed by the time we headed to the airport and we didn’t want to run around trying to find gas late at night.

I was back at Aulani about quarter to 9. Got a lot accomplished for that time of morning! 

I stopped at the front desk on my way in. Once again, paid down our account with my stash of gift cards (planned to just use the gift cards themselves for payment for the rest of the day). I also asked for keys to the Luana Lounge. This is the facility that you can use to change and shower on your departure day if you have a late flight out and want to use the pools after 11am room check-out. The keys are one-time use, but they apparently let you have as many as you want. I asked for 4 (would get us each in twice, even if we went separately).

After that, I headed back to the room to get to work on packing up for our departure. I also gave Dug his scone (that I managed to resist eating in the car). He enjoyed it on the balcony, it appears:









You can see all the butter in the middle! Mmmmm.....

Guess I got a shot to show you the luggage storage space under the bed:





Worked great for our suitcases:





Looks like Izzy was having indoor breakfast while Dug enjoyed the balcony:





The character phone line had informed me that Stitch would be out meeting on the Halawai Lawn at 9:30am, so I took Izzy out for a quick reunion with her buddy :





It was a great meet and Izzy was so happy to see Stitch again:













Another signature for her autograph book:





And a brief video clip:



(click to watch)

We stopped at the Stitch statue on our way back. Here’s Izzy playing peek-a-boo:





And then I guess a CM or someone took our picture:





Then back to the elevators and up to our room:





More packing and scrambling ensued. I hate departure days. 

I jumped in the shower before we’d have to vacate our room. But Dug made a last-ditch attempt to allow us longer access to our room (and a better opportunity to pack sensibly post-swimming for the flights without repacking our things in the lobby after a day at the pool). He called and asked about late checkout, letting them know it was his one day to use the pools, due to him being out of town and the early closing times. They were sympathetic and actually extended our time in the room until 6pm!!!  (And I thought we’d have to be out before our 11am brunch!) What a relief!  Not only that, but they gave us free access to a beach casabella so that we could enjoy the water time we did have a bit more. (This was because he had talked to someone pre-trip about our disappointment with the posted pool hours we’d used to plan from their website being shortened without warning prior to our trip. They gave no indication they were “summer hours” and it messed up our planning, which included late-night pool time after sightseeing).

With that great news, we headed down for our Makahiki brunch to see Minnie once more. 

Up next: We probably should have just eaten in the room. *


----------



## Imagineer5

Dugette said:


> Went out the night before and didn’t set an alarm. Just woke up early and decided to go to Diamond Head for the sunrise. There were bugs when the sun popped up, but not before, etc. She talked about the bugs a LOT.



Bahahahah love how you remembered the whole convo



Dugette said:


> I was back at Aulani about quarter to 9. Got a lot accomplished for that time of morning!



That's great! Nice timing



Dugette said:


> I stopped at the front desk on my way in. Once again, paid down our account with my stash of gift cards (planned to just use the gift cards themselves for payment for the rest of the day). I also asked for keys to the Luana Lounge. This is the facility that you can use to change and shower on your departure day if you have a late flight out and want to use the pools after 11am room check-out.



That's cool, although you'd think they would have a better system than needing to give you 4 separate keys.  Like they could be coded to work all day or something...



Dugette said:


>



Cute!



Dugette said:


> He called and asked about late checkout, letting them know it was his one day to use the pools, due to him being out of town and the early closing times. They were sympathetic and actually extended our time in the room until 6pm!!!



Wow that is really awesome



Dugette said:


> Not only that, but they gave us free access to a beach casabella so that we could enjoy the water time we did have a bit more. (This was because he had talked to someone pre-trip about our disappointment with the posted pool hours we’d used to plan from their website being shortened without warning prior to our trip. They gave no indication they were “summer hours” and it messed up our planning, which included late-night pool time after sightseeing).
> 
> With that great news, we headed down for our Makahiki brunch to see Minnie once more.



So cool!



Dugette said:


> *Up next: We probably should have just eaten in the room. *



uh oh...


----------



## schmass

You really did get a lot done by 9am! I'm amazed that you seem to be both a morning person and a night owl.  Mornings are no problem for me, but I can't stay up late at all!

That's so nice that they have a lounge there for changing after pool-time if you no longer have access to your room, but late checkout is even better!


----------



## cindianne320

Your hike looked amazing! Sorry you had a babbler on the way down... so could have been me. LOL.
Glad you got the late check out, but sounds like your brunch left much to be desired!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Those scones you had looks super yummy! I also love those photos of Izzy and Stitch! Her shirt was really cute, did you have it made online?


----------



## hokieinpa

Ah, that scone sounds pretty amazing! Sorry the walk down Diamond Head was less than peaceful. 

Glad Izzy got to meet her pal one last time! She looks like the happiest of girls!

That's so great that they extended your checkout time and gave you access to a casabella (is that like a cabana?) too! What a great way to spend your last few hours!


----------



## Dugette

Imagineer5 said:


> Bahahahah love how you remembered the whole convo


Well, my notes helped a lot on that.  But parts of it are burned into my brain after listening to every last detail of her day for that whole walk.



Imagineer5 said:


> That's great! Nice timing


I was pretty happy with that. Not often I can claim to have crossed an island and done a famous hike all before 9am. 



Imagineer5 said:


> That's cool, although you'd think they would have a better system than needing to give you 4 separate keys. Like they could be coded to work all day or something...


The whole thing was kinda odd to me. I think I had read they did that so people would be limited to just going in and out once. But then they offered us as many as we wanted.  I don't really know what they were trying to accomplish.



Imagineer5 said:


> Cute!


Thanks!



Imagineer5 said:


> Wow that is really awesome


I was impressed - this is the latest checkout we've ever gotten anywhere, I think! I was hoping for maybe an extra hour or two, but 6pm was amazing!



Imagineer5 said:


> So cool!


Prior to the trip, Dug had spoken with a recreation manager or something along those lines. She had said to get in touch when we were there and she'd try to make up for the lack of pool time. Glad he finally decided to call!



Imagineer5 said:


> uh oh...


Yeah, it's not awful, but just not worth the price of admission. 



schmass said:


> You really did get a lot done by 9am! I'm amazed that you seem to be both a morning person and a night owl. Mornings are no problem for me, but I can't stay up late at all!


Ha, I'm actually a huge night owl trapped in a morning person's schedule.  I mean, it is 1am as I write this. I am way by far the most energized and productive late at night, but despite not liking mornings, I know that I can use them to my advantage. Hence, rope drops at WDW and such. And I leave for work around 6:10am these days. Not that I like it.  But, ya gotta do what ya gotta do. My problem is that I am burning the candle at both ends - naturally being awake late and forced to be awake early (long commute and awful construction means I need to leave early or pay the price). Admittedly, I have fallen asleep very early a couple nights this week (well, for me - I mean like 10pm! ) I'm burning out, I guess.



schmass said:


> That's so nice that they have a lounge there for changing after pool-time if you no longer have access to your room, but late checkout is even better!


Agreed on both counts. I was so happy to have our own room and private space! 



cindianne320 said:


> Your hike looked amazing! Sorry you had a babbler on the way down... so could have been me. LOL.


 It wasn't so bad, but it just didn't ever stop and I had no way to get away, since she was going my pace. And that was basically all I could hear. At least she kept me entertained.



cindianne320 said:


> Glad you got the late check out, but sounds like your brunch left much to be desired!


Yeah, the brunch was missing a key element. 



FantasiaMagic said:


> Those scones you had looks super yummy! I also love those photos of Izzy and Stitch! Her shirt was really cute, did you have it made online?


The scones were so good and I wish I had one right now. Thanks on the photos - I think they captured her joy pretty well. And the shirt was actually a gift from Izzy's daycare provider - she made it for her.  Love having a Disney fan as a daycare provider! 



hokieinpa said:


> Ah, that scone sounds pretty amazing!


So yummy. Would love one right now!



hokieinpa said:


> Sorry the walk down Diamond Head was less than peaceful.


Definitely hard to just reflect on the natural wonder around you when someone talks about herself endlessly behind your head the whole way down. 



hokieinpa said:


> Glad Izzy got to meet her pal one last time! She looks like the happiest of girls!


She had a great time with him!



hokieinpa said:


> That's so great that they extended your checkout time and gave you access to a casabella (is that like a cabana?) too! What a great way to spend your last few hours!


The casabella was a covered 2-seat lounger on the beach. So it was nice, but not quite on the level of a cabana. Very kind gesture, though.


----------



## Dugette

*Where’s Minnie?*
*
It was 11am, so we headed downstairs to Makahiki for our brunch. You may remember that we had breakfast here at the beginning of our trip as well. We booked it twice, as it’s a character meal (the only one at Aulani) and Izzy is Minnie’s biggest fan.  It’s not a cheap meal, but we felt the experience was worth doing once more.

First, we checked in and waited in the line for the Mickey greeting:





The scenery is not bad from that spot :





They make the queue out of chairs:





Izzy has had a lot of practice standing in lines on her Disney trips:





After a bit, it was Izzy’s turn. Well, sort of. The previous family was taking an extra long time, so the CM told Izzy to just go on up to move them along.  Sort of awkward, since Izzy didn’t know what to do and Mickey didn’t know she was coming, but it did work out. You can see the awkward first moments here :









And then Mickey realized she was there:





And it was a great meet from this point forward. Much better than our previous visit when it was merely a take-a-photo-and-move-on scenario. This time, Mickey was willing to give hugs and play:













You may wonder what he’s doing there. Well, I think the previous family had filled his hand with something and he needed to give it to his photographer :





Then he was happy to welcome Izzy back into his arms:

















We even got a family picture on our camera this time (we had learned the first time that the photographer’s picture is NOT included on the Photopass CD and they instead want to sell it to you for lots of money):





I have video of the meet (and awkwardness) as well:



(click to watch)

Great meet with Mickey and it seemed like things were off to a good start. 

They must have had us wait inside for a table. While we were there, Izzy declared, “Mickey loves me!” Awwww…..  I tried to get her to repeat it for the camera, but didn’t have much luck:



(click to watch)

We were seated outside:





Dug went up and got Izzy a plate of food (apparently forgetting she eats toddler-sized portions):





Looks like the waitress brought her some milk too:





One thing I noticed as I waited for Dug was that birds swarm the newly-vacated tables to clean up the crumbs.  Kinda gross:





Anyway, Dug and I each got some food:









Looks like I had an omelette made. And also that I finally had some appetite! (unlike our first breakfast here)

Our waitress wasn’t very on the ball this meal. She didn’t bring Dug’s coffee cup, but brought two juices instead (he didn’t order one), brought some ketchup we didn’t ask for, then disappeared for a very long time  :





It was just sort of odd. Not a huge deal, though.

Izzy spotted Goofy :





He was just hanging out while Aunty led a kids activity thing. It ended up taking him pretty much forever to go around and do the meets and eventually get over to us. Once he did, though, it was a good interaction:

















Izzy ended up spilling some milk on herself here:





Goofy enjoyed that, I guess:





Bye, Goofy :









And the video of the meet, complete with spilled milk:



(click to watch)

We had been waiting there a long time and still had seen no sign of Minnie (I think this actually happened before Goofy made it over). We finally found someone to ask (not sure if our server returned or if we found another) and we were told that Minnie was “out shopping”. What?!  Considering only Minnie and Goofy meet in the restaurant (and Mickey outside), this seemed like kind of a big deal for an expensive character meal.  And it’s not like they sent in Chip and Dale instead (which I guess they sometimes do, as I found out later). And they definitely did not inform us she was “out shopping” when we checked in. I guess that, technically, characters aren’t guaranteed. And perhaps Minnie does not have many friends in Hawaii.  But I just cannot imagine showing up to Crystal Palace and having them be like, “Oh, no biggie, Pooh’s out having some honey today and Eeyore’s taking a nap.” 

So, needless to say, we were rather annoyed.  And we had a rather sad and upset 2 year old.  The whole reason we came back was to give Izzy more time with Minnie. We asked to speak to a character handler or the like. They sent over a guy named Joe Peach – I guess he was Mickey and Minnie’s manager? He was really nice and understood completely.  He asked us to come to Mickey and Minnie’s 1pm meet and greet that was scheduled on the Lawn and told us that he would help Izzy to get some special time with Minnie and a personalized autograph in her book. 

We thanked him and headed off from our meal. We hadn’t been planning on going to this 1pm meet, as we wanted to get pool time in, but I was getting a major headache , so we just decided to take a little break in the room until the meet time and get some rest (and ibuprofen). I rested and Izzy watched Frozen until a bit before 1pm.

Up next: Special time with Minnie.

*


----------



## cindianne320

What a huge bummer that Minnie was missing, especially since there are only 3 characters! I'm hoping your special meet went well.


----------



## FantasiaMagic

That is too bad about Minnie not being at the character meal. I would think since once Minnie and Goofy meet in the place, they would try and replace her with someone else...I would be upset too. I hope the special meet makes up for it!


----------



## hokieinpa

Major disappointment for Izzy! It does seem like fun interactions with Mickey and Goofy, but that's rough when you book a meal banking on a character. Glad (hopefully) the CM came through with some special time for Izzy and Minnie later!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Oh man, I can totally understand your frustration!  And I know those character meals aren't cheap in the least! That must have been so disappointing.

At least Izzy can eat more breakfast food than me.


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> However, that 22 minutes or whatever felt like an eternity.  Just about the whole hike down, I was followed by a girl who was on her phone…the whole time.  She was telling someone about anything and everything related to her Diamond Head visit. And I really had nothing else to do but listen, like it or not. She’s a local. Went out the night before and didn’t set an alarm. Just woke up early and decided to go to Diamond Head for the sunrise. There were bugs when the sun popped up, but not before, etc. She talked about the bugs a LOT. I’m sure it was neat to see the actual sunrise, but wow was this girl telling the long version of her story.  Being the thorough trip reporter that I am, I had to get a selfie with her in the background:



What I want to know, who is on the other end of the phone listening to this story??



Dugette said:


> I had read somewhere that they had AMAZING blueberry scones that really hit the spot after hiking Diamond Head. I got a couple and ended up eating mine in the car….SOOOO good. It was moist and delicious…and filled with butter:



Writing this down! Love scones.



Dugette said:


> He called and asked about late checkout, letting them know it was his one day to use the pools, due to him being out of town and the early closing times. They were sympathetic and actually extended our time in the room until 6pm!!!



Woah major score.  That is very cool they were able to do that for you guys.



Dugette said:


>





Dugette said:


> The previous family was taking an extra long time, so the CM told Izzy to just go on up to move them along.  Sort of awkward, since Izzy didn’t know what to do and Mickey didn’t know she was coming, but it did work out. You can see the awkward first moments here



Ha that is pretty awkward.



Dugette said:


> Dug went up and got Izzy a plate of food (apparently forgetting she eats toddler-sized portions):



Gotta get your money's worth!



Dugette said:


>



Goofy would laugh of course! 



Dugette said:


> So, needless to say, we were rather annoyed.  And we had a rather sad and upset 2 year old.  The whole reason we came back was to give Izzy more time with Minnie. We asked to speak to a character handler or the like. They sent over a guy named Joe Peach – I guess he was Mickey and Minnie’s manager? He was really nice and understood completely.  He asked us to come to Mickey and Minnie’s 1pm meet and greet that was scheduled on the Lawn and told us that he would help Izzy to get some special time with Minnie and a personalized autograph in her book.



Good on you to voice your annoyance!  And can't wait to see what happens at the Meet!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> What a huge bummer that Minnie was missing, especially since there are only 3 characters! I'm hoping your special meet went well.


I know - I can't believe they would have one of only 3 main characters missing and not say a word about it, substitute it, or reduce the rather high price.  Now I know to always ask before I am seated, I guess (but we did not go back there on our return trip).



FantasiaMagic said:


> That is too bad about Minnie not being at the character meal. I would think since once Minnie and Goofy meet in the place, they would try and replace her with someone else...I would be upset too. I hope the special meet makes up for it!


Right, I mean it was ONLY Goofy coming around, since Mickey just meets at the entrance. Not worth the character meal $$$ for ONE character to visit while you dine.



hokieinpa said:


> Major disappointment for Izzy! It does seem like fun interactions with Mickey and Goofy, but that's rough when you book a meal banking on a character. Glad (hopefully) the CM came through with some special time for Izzy and Minnie later!


Yes, I'm glad that at least Mickey and Goofy were pretty good with her. And Joe (the CM) was really great, so that was positive. I just wish they had somehow made it known that Minnie wasn't going to be there, though.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh man, I can totally understand your frustration! And I know those character meals aren't cheap in the least! That must have been so disappointing.


It really was! Felt like a huge waste of money when we only had one character coming around while we ate. Could have had breakfast at Ama Ama, watching the ocean for cheaper. And, of course, the missing character was the one we came to see. 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> At least Izzy can eat more breakfast food than me.


 Well, nobody said she ate it all.



Leshaface said:


> What I want to know, who is on the other end of the phone listening to this story??


Haha, I was wondering that too. Apparently a very dedicated friend or relative to listen to her talk non-stop. 



Leshaface said:


> Writing this down! Love scones.


Yes, please have some! Maybe toss a couple in the mail to me.  They are SO good. Luckily, I made some blueberry muffins tonight, so I have an acceptable substitute at the moment.



Leshaface said:


> Woah major score. That is very cool they were able to do that for you guys.


It really was. I had no idea it was even an option to extend it that far. I doubt it's very common.



Leshaface said:


> Ha that is pretty awkward.






Leshaface said:


> Gotta get your money's worth!


Indeed!



Leshaface said:


> Goofy would laugh of course!






Leshaface said:


> Good on you to voice your annoyance! And can't wait to see what happens at the Meet!


Yeah, I'm generally a pretty easygoing person, but when I think something is unfair/not right/needs improvement/misleading, that's when I tend to speak up (and Dug too).


----------



## Dugette

*The Minnie Meet*
*
I found a couple of things from when we were headed up to our room:





Not that interesting, but I have video of Izzy running down the hall and pressing the elevator button:



(click to watch, if you want to)

Amusing to me now to see her little toddler walk/run, since it’s changed so much! 

A bit before 1pm, we headed down to the Halawai lawn to meet Minnie and Mickey.  

There was a fairly long line forming, so we joined that:





There's the special couple up there:





Looks like Dug was taking photos of the beautiful Hawaiian sky, probably wanting to remember it since we were headed back to a Minnesota winter that night:













Joe (the character manager we met at brunch) came over and chatted with us while we waited. He was very nice and told Izzy and I to go wait in the shade while he and Dug held our spots. Izzy was a bit restless for the wait and trying to find things to climb – like the speakers and she wanted to climb a tree (or to a speaker in a tree? It’s been too long for me to understand my notes anymore, haha ). I wouldn’t let her climb the tree, though, so she was upset about that and just really hot and crabby by the time it was her turn. 

So, we ended up being the last people to meet M&M at this time. However, that doesn’t mean there was nobody in line behind us. In fact, there were a lot of people in line behind us that had been waiting nearly as long as we had. And they all just got sent away, after having waited that whole time.  I felt really bad for them and it makes me appreciate how they close the lines at WDW vs. doing this.

We had a great meet, though. Izzy got over her grouchiness pretty quickly as she ran up to her buddies. Interestingly, after all of this wanting to see Minnie, she went to Mickey first :









Then on to Minnie:









Izzy was way too distracted to actually look at the camera in any of these pictures I have, so I’ll just give you this one:





I also have some video:



(click to watch)

Then we pulled out the autograph book:









Note that she wrote Izzy’s name in there. Mickey did the same thing. They normally do not do that, per Joe, but this was the extra special treatment. Cool. 

A family shot:





And a little more one-on-one time with Minnie:













It was nice that we had a fairly lengthy and relaxed meet with them. After we were finished, Mickey and Minnie had to head off to the special room where they eat cheese, which Izzy fully approved of (as a cheese lover herself).  Bye, guys :













We headed back to our room and got changed for pool time. Stopped down at the towel and wristband place by the Menehune Bridge and got our matching wristbands for the day. We headed over to the zero-entry family pool to start, as we knew a pool party was scheduled to take place there pretty soon.

Enjoying the pool:









There was also a Photopass photographer in the water who got some shots of us (to get these added, you need to go to the Photopass desk later and tell them where and approximately when you had photos taken):









And then the pool party started and Mickey made an appearance alongside the pool:





Izzy was excited:

















I mean, what could possibly go wrong with this scenario :





Up next: Minnie’s fan-girl strikes again. *


----------



## cindianne320

I'm glad Izzy finally got to meet Minnie and how cool that they personalized her book! Fun that Mickey showed up at the pool! Looking forward to hearing what happens next!


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> I'm glad Izzy finally got to meet Minnie and how cool that they personalized her book! Fun that Mickey showed up at the pool! Looking forward to hearing what happens next!


I'm glad she did get in another Minnie meet, even if it cut into our pool time a bit. That was nice about the personalization in the autograph too. More coming right up!


----------



## Dugette

*Pool Party Crasher*
*
So, we left off here:





Notice the kids up behind Mickey? The CMs were asking them to come up for the dance party.  Izzy wasn't really interested in that until Minnie waltzed on out:









I think this next photo was because I found this mom and baby’s long-sleeved swimwear interesting on this sweltering day:





At any rate, we decided to let Izzy join the other kids up on stage to dance alongside Minnie. I was a little nervous about this , as we were still in the pool, but that’s what they were encouraging and there were tons of CMs up there and other young kids. Well, guess who made an immediate beeline for Minnie? 





The dance party continued, but where did Izzy go? 





Well, she would be over here crying because the CM separated her from her beloved Minnie again :





Poor thing! 

She did decide to venture back over, though:





















So, yeah, you can see how well that went.  I personally find it somewhat hilarious looking back now, though. 

Izzy rejoined us in the pool after that fiasco:





Mickey is way back there by the zero-entry area now:





I think this was maybe the time that kids could meet him, but Izzy was just done with characters at that point. We headed this direction instead:





And swimming Minnie came along:









We made it though the cave and over to the area where the waterslide dumps out. Dug and I had agreed to take turns going down and watching with Izzy. I guess he went to the slide first while Izzy and I waited:





I’m not really certain if this is him or someone else coming out , but these are the pics I have:









And there he is:





I did the slide as well and it was fun. Very dark, though. Entirely a tunnel until you reach the end.

Next, we headed over to Keiki Cove, the splash pad:









Dug watched for a bit, then went to the Infinity Pool. Izzy started wanting me to just carry her around the splash pad, so we left there and went to the Infinity Pool as well. 

After enjoying that, we made our way to the Lazy River. I soon realized that I’d left the camera with our stuff, so I jumped out to get that and also moved our stuff over to the Menehune Bridge seating area. Then back into the Lazy River, which (according to my notes) had a lot of bugs in it. Guess it was a good day for bugs on Oahu between that and Diamond Head.

But, ahhhhhh, lazy river :

















Dug was kind enough to help Izzy and I avoid getting drenched by the waterfalls:





Up next: So, we’ve been in Hawaii for 10 days, maybe we should go in the ocean now? *


----------



## cindianne320

Poor Izzy  Sorry that she was denied her Minnie again!

That area looks really fun! I love waterslides, but have a love/hate relationship wearing my contacts on them!


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> Amusing to me now to see her little toddler walk/run, since it’s changed so much!







Dugette said:


> Interestingly, after all of this wanting to see Minnie, she went to Mickey first :



Of course that crazy girl.



Dugette said:


> Note that she wrote Izzy’s name in there. Mickey did the same thing. They normally do not do that, per Joe, but this was the extra special treatment. Cool.



 I never even thought about them not writing names in the autograph books!  What a special treat.



Dugette said:


>



Very cool, didn't know they got in the water too, just thought they stayed on the sides.  Fun!



Dugette said:


>



I saw something like these on Shark Tank and thought they were pretty interesting!  They're supposed to block like almost 99% of the rays as an alternative to sunscreen (on the body that is).  But also wondered if these would be too hot for climates like Florida where these would really come in handy for blocking the harmful rays.



Dugette said:


>







Dugette said:


>



 Poor Izzy!  Good picture though to always have!



Dugette said:


> Guess it was a good day for bugs on Oahu between that and Diamond Head.


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> Poor Izzy  Sorry that she was denied her Minnie again!


Poor kiddo - she just wanted to have Minnie all to herself. 



cindianne320 said:


> That area looks really fun! I love waterslides, but have a love/hate relationship wearing my contacts on them!


Yeah, I wear contacts too, so I know what you mean. The only issue I've really had is unexpected splashes to the face. Doesn't happen too often on the family/kid-friendly slides, so hasn't been too much of an issue luckily.



Leshaface said:


>


These kids are growing up so fast! 



Leshaface said:


> Of course that crazy girl.






Leshaface said:


> I never even thought about them not writing names in the autograph books! What a special treat.


It was nice - I'd never thought about it either. Then again, this is the first and only autograph book we've done, so I knew nothing. (And I'm kinda glad we did it at Aulani, as there were fewer characters to get (her book is signed multiple times by the same characters) and I didn't have to lug it around parks and stuff all day. Just made sure we had it when we intended to go to a scheduled meet. )



Leshaface said:


> Very cool, didn't know they got in the water too, just thought they stayed on the sides. Fun!


Yes, they get in the water! Next update will have some photos they took in the lagoon, actually (they have Go Pros). On the second trip, I got some shots in the lazy river too.



Leshaface said:


> I saw something like these on Shark Tank and thought they were pretty interesting! They're supposed to block like almost 99% of the rays as an alternative to sunscreen (on the body that is). But also wondered if these would be too hot for climates like Florida where these would really come in handy for blocking the harmful rays.


That's what I wonder - I feel like it would be so hot. But I'm sure they block the sun really well.



Leshaface said:


>


Minnie's little groupie.



Leshaface said:


> Poor Izzy! Good picture though to always have!


 Poor kid, but sure makes me laugh now.



Leshaface said:


>


----------



## Dugette

*Beach Time*
*
We really didn’t have a ton of time left this afternoon, but we felt obligated to get down to the beach for at least a little bit. Not only because we still hadn’t gone swimming in the ocean on this trip (!!!), but we also had a free casabella awaiting us.  We checked in at the little surf shop place down there and they told us where to find our casabella:













Yeah, that was nearly the extent of our usage.  Wish we’d had more time, but we really didn’t do much more than try it out briefly before heading across the sand to the water:

































Proof that we were indeed in the ocean:









Once again, there was GoPro Photopass in the water:









We had a nice time, though brief, then headed back to the pool area to check the last few items off our lists. 

Dug took Izzy over the zero-entry pool area to play while I went down the tube slide (the one where you ride a tube down that empties into the lazy river). As I was sitting on the top, about to go, they had to delay the ride because of a report of a lost bracelet down below.  They conducted a search for it before letting me go down. It was maybe a 5-minute wait. Not sure if they found it or not. I was just glad I was sitting in a tube in a bit of water vs. just standing there in the hot sun waiting.  I enjoyed the slide, but had to get out before going around the whole lazy river (darn limited time! ) 

My next stop was a few more minutes in that lovely hot tub at the Infinity Pool. So nice. 

After I’d had my fill, I went to retrieve Izzy and bring her up to the room while Dug had a bit of solo hot tub time too.

Once up at the room, I got both Izzy and myself cleaned up and ready for dinner, then scrambled to get all of our luggage ready to be picked up. Dug returned and got cleaned up during this time as well. We called Ama Ama and were able to push back our dinnertime slightly to 5:15pm. We still ended up arriving there around 10 minutes late, as we had to pack up all the swim stuff and wait for Bell Services to come and take our luggage. Interesting note on that: we had a lot of leftover food and drinks, including a lot of that Kahlua. We asked the Bell Services guy if he wanted anything and he said to leave it all there for the housekeepers – they really enjoy the extra food/drink. So, we did. Hope they had a good time with all that Kahlua and Fresca!   

Up next: A lovely sunset dinner.*


----------



## schmass

I'm sorry your breakfast was so disappointing, but glad that Izzy got that special meet with Minnie and Mickey in the afternoon!  Your pool and beach time looks great!  So sad that your trip is coming to an end...


----------



## Dugette

schmass said:


> I'm sorry your breakfast was so disappointing, but glad that Izzy got that special meet with Minnie and Mickey in the afternoon!  Your pool and beach time looks great!  So sad that your trip is coming to an end...


Yeah, missing Minnie at breakfast was quite the unexpected disappointment, but so glad they tried to make up for it with the meet. It was so nice to get the pool and beach time, but we just wished there had been more (for Dug especially). Thank goodness we got to go back...so, no worries about this trip coming to an end, as I have a whole return visit to jump right into!


----------



## Dugette

*Our Last Hawaiian Sunset*
*
We arrived at Ama Ama, Aulani’s nice sit-down restaurant, slightly late for our reservation, but still in plenty of time to catch the sunset. It was actually still very bright and sunny out.  We waited a few minutes to be seated. Lobby pictures:

















We were led to our table:





Definitely an acceptable view (as most tables there are, I think). 

This was also an acceptable view:





Yep, that brief wait in the lobby was too much for her and she passed out, sleeping right through our entire dinner. Too perfect!  If she had been old enough for the kids’ club, she would have been there so that we could have a nice adults-only relaxing dinner…but we were getting that anyway! 

We just drank in the view for a while:









And then we also drank in whatever these things are :













I’ve got to admit that I have no idea anymore, but I think we enjoyed them. 

Clearly, I need to start taking pictures of our menus. Luckily, I found a copy of the dinner menu online, so I can tell you what our food most likely is. Dug had this appetizer:





I believe this would be the Macaroni Au Gratin – Keahole Lobster, Maitake Mushroom, Fontina-Parmesan Cheese, Herb-Garlic Crust

And mine was this:





I know that it was the Roasted Kamuela Tomato Soup – with a mini Truffled Brie Cheese and Portuguese Sweet Bread “Sandwich”

They also brought out some bread:





Everything was delicious!

And the view was still amazing:





We chose to share an entrée, as we often do. We got this:





I believe it was called the Grilled Kurobuta Pork Chop – Herb-Coconut Rice, Heirloom Tomato Salad, Jicama, Heart of Palm, Baby Thai Basil, Malaysian Peanut Sauce

Here’s what a half portion looked like:





Seems like a full meal to me! We both enjoyed this quite a bit. 

And Izzy enjoyed her nap:





Though the service was nice enough, our waiter seemed very non-personable and scripted. Felt a bit uncomfortable, but it wasn’t a huge deal. Other things of note were that the next table was full of Minnesotans who had just arrived in Hawaii that day – lucky people! And another table nearby had a guy who was from Los Angeles, but staying an entire month at the Turtle Bay Resort on the North Shore to film a television show. Pretty cool to overhear that – what a cool job he had! (and we'll stay near that resort on the January 2016 return trip)

So, back when we were cleaning up from pool time, we’d received a notice from Delta that our flight that night was delayed until even later that night.  That prompted us to want to check what our options were for possibly extending our trip a day or two.  It’s something we had talked about because of Dug missing so much of the trip, but we were so locked into our airfare because of the price glitch that we couldn’t make any changes without paying an astronomical amount.  But when they delay your flight/change your times by enough, you gain some flexibility. So, around 7pm, while still lingering at Ama Ama, Dug gave Delta a call:





While I apparently took pictures of the ceiling :





And our sleeping kid and more:













Dug was told that they could put us on the next evening’s flights, but no seats were together, so we’d have to ask people to move. I didn’t think that would go so well in First Class with that very limited pool of seats. Not a great option. But we decided to do all our research anyway, since we really didn’t want to leave paradise if we could have an extra day to enjoy it. So, we headed out of Ama Ama and over to the lobby/concierge. I don’t know when this picture was taken, but I’ll just throw it in here:





That may have been when we went to check out the Luana Lounge (for changing from pool time on check-out day), since we had keys for it. We didn't end up needing to use it, as we had our room late enough, but wanted to take a look at the facilities. We got in there and found it was empty and being cleaned, though. Apparently they close up right when the pools do, it seems. So, we headed back out quickly. We had other issues to attend to.

It was too late at night for us to contact our DVC person we’d rented points from (with the time difference, I think it was past midnight her time). I sent her an email anyway, but we didn’t expect a response anytime soon (she responded in the morning that she would have rented us more points, though). Instead, we checked with the concierge to see what kind of rate we could get on an extra night, due to our flight delay/change. They said we could get the 25% off rate for locals (kama’aina rate), but that was still much more than we’d been paying for our room – plus, we’d have to extend our car rental and pay the $35 daily parking fee. Things were adding up quick.  We did consider it, though, as adding an extra day would still be cheaper than taking an entire other trip back (um, which we ended up doing a mere 14 months later! ) In the end, we decided to stick with our delayed flight and depart that night, as planned.  Dug spent most of the rest of our Aulani time on the phone with Delta. Because our first flight was delayed, I believe they changed our connecting flight, which also changed our seating. It moved us from Row 2 to Row 1, which meant no under seat storage or video monitor in front of us. I think he was working on correcting that, but didn't have any luck. All this excitement was really not the best of circumstances to leave Aulani under, but we did just that. Obligatory end-of-vacation sad face:





We left roughly around when we had planned, about 8:50pm or so. I went to get the car:





Pulled it around front and we loaded it up and drove off. Farewell, paradise! 

Up next: Surely you want to stick around for a chapter on overnight air travel with a toddler, right? *


----------



## cindianne320

Oh no! I was worried when Izzy slept thru dinner (though how nice was that?!) on how she would do on the long flight... Sorry that you didn't get your bonus night/day, but glad you had your do-over the next year!


----------



## Imagineer5

Dugette said:


>



Super cute meet up before breakfast!



Dugette said:


> Our waitress wasn’t very on the ball this meal. She didn’t bring Dug’s coffee cup, but brought two juices instead (he didn’t order one), brought some ketchup we didn’t ask for, then disappeared for a very long time  :



That would be really annoying!



Dugette said:


> So, needless to say, we were rather annoyed.  And we had a rather sad and upset 2 year old.



What a breakfast! I'm so glad you said something though and had a great meet up later...



Dugette said:


> So, we ended up being the last people to meet M&M at this time. However, that doesn’t mean there was nobody in line behind us. In fact, there were a lot of people in line behind us that had been waiting nearly as long as we had. And they all just got sent away, after having waited that whole time.



That would be really annoying to stand for so long only to get turned away.  it gave you guys some nice time with them though!



Dugette said:


>



Cute family pic!



Dugette said:


> There was also a Photopass photographer in the water who got some shots of us (to get these added, you need to go to the Photopass desk later and tell them where and approximately when you had photos taken):



I love that they have photopass in the water there, they need magic bands to scan though! 



Dugette said:


> So, yeah, you can see how well that went.  I personally find it somewhat hilarious looking back now, though.



Hahahaha yeah she doesn't look very happy. It has to be hard for a 2 year old to comprehend though (or any kid really)



Dugette said:


> We really didn’t have a ton of time left this afternoon, but we felt obligated to get down to the beach for at least a little bit. Not only because we still hadn’t gone swimming in the ocean on this trip (!!!), but we also had a free casabella awaiting us.  We checked in at the little surf shop place down there and they told us where to find our casabella:



LOL that is pretty funny! We'd be at the beach swimming for probably a part of each day!  That casabella is cool.  How much is it usually to rent?



Dugette said:


> Dug took Izzy over the zero-entry pool area to play while I went down the tube slide (the one where you ride a tube down that empties into the lazy river)



I don't think I knew there was a tube slide too! How was the body slide on your back?



Dugette said:


> We asked the Bell Services guy if he wanted anything and he said to leave it all there for the housekeepers – they really enjoy the extra food/drink. So, we did. Hope they had a good time with all that Kahlua and Fresca!



That's interesting, I'm surprised he would say that.



Dugette said:


> Yep, that brief wait in the lobby was too much for her and she passed out, sleeping right through our entire dinner. Too perfect!  If she had been old enough for the kids’ club, she would have been there so that we could have a nice adults-only relaxing dinner…but we were getting that anyway!



That is so perfect!!



Dugette said:


> I believe this would be the _Macaroni Au Gratin – Keahole Lobster, Maitake Mushroom, Fontina-Parmesan Cheese, Herb-Garlic Crust_





Dugette said:


> I know that it was the _Roasted Kamuela Tomato Soup – with a mini Truffled Brie Cheese and Portuguese Sweet Bread “Sandwich”_


\

All your food looks amazing!



Dugette said:


> So, back when we were cleaning up from pool time, we’d received a notice from Delta that our flight that night was delayed until even later that night.  That prompted us to want to check what our options were for possibly extending our trip a day or two.  It’s something we had talked about because of Dug missing so much of the trip, but we were so locked into our airfare because of the price glitch that we couldn’t make any changes without paying an astronomical amount.  But when they delay your flight/change your times by enough, you gain some flexibility. So, around 7pm, while still lingering at Ama Ama, Dug gave Delta a call:



What a stressful evening! Sorry that that happened, interested to hear how the flying was with Izzy! lol


----------



## Leshaface

Dugette said:


> Not only because we still hadn’t gone swimming in the ocean on this trip



 So so bad!



Dugette said:


> Yeah, that was nearly the extent of our usage



I was really contemplating renting out a cabana on this trip, but wasn't sure how much use we'd really get out of it.  Still really thinking about it though...what do you think?  I think it's around $400 right?



Dugette said:


> Proof that we were indeed in the ocean:



How warm was the water compared to the pools?



Dugette said:


> Dug took Izzy over the zero-entry pool area to play while I went down the tube slide (the one where you ride a tube down that empties into the lazy river



I have sooo many questions sorry!

Does this go so fast that it flips you out? Calvin would NOT appreciate this.



Dugette said:


> We asked the Bell Services guy if he wanted anything and he said to leave it all there for the housekeepers – they really enjoy the extra food/drink. So



Good to know that they don't just dump it out. I was thinking about putting up a thread for all our leftover stuff for any DIS'ers that were coming in, but this may be easier.



Dugette said:


> This was also an acceptable view:



Absolutely!



Dugette said:


> And then we also drank in whatever these things are :



Doesn't matter at this point what they're called, as long as there is alcohol in them!



Dugette said:


>



Gorgeous!



Dugette said:


> I sent her an email anyway, but we didn’t expect a response anytime soon (she responded in the morning that she would have rented us more points, though)



Aw POOP!



Dugette said:


> They said we could get the 25% off rate for locals (kama’aina rate), but that was still much more than we’d been paying for our room – plus, we’d have to extend our car rental and pay the $35 daily parking fee. Things were adding up quick.





Dugette said:


> In the end, we decided to stick with our delayed flight and depart that night, as planned.



That sucks but at least you banked that extra money for your next trip.



Dugette said:


> Up next: Surely you want to stick around for a chapter on overnight air travel with a toddler, right?


----------



## Dugette

cindianne320 said:


> Oh no! I was worried when Izzy slept thru dinner (though how nice was that?!) on how she would do on the long flight... Sorry that you didn't get your bonus night/day, but glad you had your do-over the next year!


I was just so happy she slept through dinner that I didn't even think about the flights. But I knew she was pretty tired by the end of the trip, so I was hoping for the best. And I'm SO glad we got to go back so soon!



Imagineer5 said:


> Super cute meet up before breakfast!


Thanks, this Mickey meet was much more fun than the previous one at our first breakfast there.



Imagineer5 said:


> That would be really annoying!


It was - maybe she was all thrown off by Minnie being gone. 



Imagineer5 said:


> What a breakfast! I'm so glad you said something though and had a great meet up later...


Breakfast really felt like a colossal waste of money, especially since we'd already eaten there once. Glad they arranged the second meet, though.



Imagineer5 said:


> That would be really annoying to stand for so long only to get turned away. it gave you guys some nice time with them though!


I was just so surprised they left all those people there with their false hopes until the very end. 



Imagineer5 said:


> Cute family pic!


Thanks!



Imagineer5 said:


> I love that they have photopass in the water there, they need magic bands to scan though!


Totally agree - if there is ANY Disney property where Magic Bands would be helpful, it's Aulani. I mean, you're in and out of the water and there are roaming Photopass people and you wouldn't have to carry around your room key and Photopass card. And they give you a bracelet each day before allowing you to use the pool area - it would be so much better if they just enabled your Magic Band in some way that showed you were a valid guest.



Imagineer5 said:


> Hahahaha yeah she doesn't look very happy. It has to be hard for a 2 year old to comprehend though (or any kid really)


I know she was so confused - I mean, we're always telling her to go hug Minnie and suddenly she's getting into trouble for it.  Poor kid.



Imagineer5 said:


> LOL that is pretty funny! We'd be at the beach swimming for probably a part of each day! That casabella is cool. How much is it usually to rent?


With such limited time to enjoy the water (especially with Dug there), we were really just trying to cram in a bit of time at each place, both pools and the beach. Since Izzy wasn't very comfortable with the water when she and I were solo, I stayed out of the ocean and stuck more with the splash pad and such. I just checked and the casabellas rent for $75/day.



Imagineer5 said:


> I don't think I knew there was a tube slide too! How was the body slide on your back?


I love the tube slide - Izzy and I went down that together a ton of times on the return trip! The body slide was fine for me - I basically just went down in a reclined sit, as I didn't want to totally lay down. It worked. Dug doesn't remember it causing any back issues either.



Imagineer5 said:


> That's interesting, I'm surprised he would say that.


Me too!



Imagineer5 said:


> That is so perfect!!


Couldn't have been better.



Imagineer5 said:


> All your food looks amazing!


It was a pretty tasty meal!



Imagineer5 said:


> What a stressful evening! Sorry that that happened, interested to hear how the flying was with Izzy! lol


Yeah, not the most relaxing end to the trip. And, of course, followed by flying with a toddler overnight. 



Leshaface said:


> So so bad!


I know. 



Leshaface said:


> I was really contemplating renting out a cabana on this trip, but wasn't sure how much use we'd really get out of it. Still really thinking about it though...what do you think? I think it's around $400 right?


So, we did a cabana rental on our return trip last January and LOVED that day!  I know that we did get a lower price because we reserved in advance before a price increase, so I think it was under $400, but probably over that now. It's a lot of money, but we justified it as a Christmas gift to each other, Dug's parents, and Dug's sister/brother-in-law. It was perfect and we all loved having it. We'd go off and use the pools/lagoon and then come back and hang out throughout the day. It was really nice to have that comfortable home base to hang out together. We were in Cabana 5, which was our first choice. #3-5 are near the infinity pool. #3 is near the wall, #4 is in the middle, then was ours:





The view from there:





There are also some cabanas right by the Menehune Bridge (kids play area), so that could be nice if you expect to spend a lot of time there. But noisier.

One other option is the Executive Lanai. It's a bit cheaper and looked really nice when I walked past:







Leshaface said:


> How warm was the water compared to the pools?


I think the lagoon felt slightly cooler at first, but comfortable when you got used to it.



Leshaface said:


> I have sooo many questions sorry!
> 
> Does this go so fast that it flips you out? Calvin would NOT appreciate this.


No worries - ask away!  You shouldn't have any problems with this slide. A person in a single tube that's off balance when it hits maybe could flip, but probably unlikely. Izzy and I went down in the double tubes, though, and I can't imagine having an issue:





They had me basically use my legs as a seat for her and she was very secure. She LOVED this slide and we went down SO MANY times on our return trip.



Leshaface said:


> Good to know that they don't just dump it out. I was thinking about putting up a thread for all our leftover stuff for any DIS'ers that were coming in, but this may be easier.


I actually did that (put up a thread), but didn't get any takers. 



Leshaface said:


> Absolutely!


Gotta love a toddler sleeping through fancy sunset dinner. 



Leshaface said:


> Doesn't matter at this point what they're called, as long as there is alcohol in them!


 There was!



Leshaface said:


> Gorgeous!


I loved walking around there at night...so peaceful and pretty!



Leshaface said:


> Aw POOP!


Stupid time difference!



Leshaface said:


> That sucks but at least you banked that extra money for your next trip.


Yep, worked out great in that way.



Leshaface said:


>


----------



## Dugette

*The Long Flight Home (in 1st Class)*
*
We had an uneventful drive across the island toward the airport. We decided to all go to Enterprise to return the rental car, then take the shuttle over to the airport together. It was a bit tricky to find Enterprise, but we did. They were great with everything.  The fact that we weren’t really quite 100% full of fuel wasn’t an issue. Neither was that little bumper rubber thing that was coming off (if you remember that far back in the trip anymore). They also helped us with our insane amount of luggage, got us luggage carts, and we ended up having a private shuttle to the airport, complete with more luggage assistance. No complaints!

Our crazy amount of luggage (note that one luggage cart is behind the other):





This is what happens when you have an essentially unlimited luggage allowance and are taking a 10-day trip with a 2-year-old. 

We lucked out upon arrival at the airport and immediately found a skycap to help us check 6 of our bags. That lightened the load considerably. 

Time to head in at 9:49pm:









You can see in that picture how we hook up the carseat on the back of the stroller for airport walking (and we apparently threw the cooler on top of it).

Security was pretty quick and painless and we were through at 10:04pm. Went to find our gate and sat down to wait:





Two of the gate attendants immediately came over to make sure our stroller got a gate check tag. Then we just sat around for a while, waiting to board. I think we were all pretty wiped out by that time of night, but Izzy was hanging in there pretty well with us.

The gate attendants had told us that the boarding order would be car seats (young kids, etc.), then First Class, then general. But, instead, there was no call for the car seat bunch, just a random call for First Class (which we also were). We scurried to get our stuff together and board. 

Our plane was a 767 this time instead of a 757 like on the way out. This meant the seating configuration was different. Instead of 2 and 2, this was a 2 and 2 and 2 configuration. Meaning, we no longer had a window. Dug sat in the aisle next to the guy with a window. Izzy and I sat in the middle two seats:





As you can see, I got Izzy started with her milk (we adore those straw thermoses! ) I love this next picture because the guy in the background looks so skeptical about a 2-year-old being in First Class with him :





Or maybe he was just annoyed at me taking selfies :





We did have the small individual TV screens again on this flight, but they didn’t have the great Disney movie on demand options. No Frozen, or Little Mermaid, or Toy Story 3.  I set Izzy up with Frozen on the iPad instead:





I think we left pretty close to our scheduled 11:15pm departure time.

My notes say I had a sandwich while she watched Frozen. That must have been the meal service option for First Class – I think it was more of a late-night snack menu vs. a dinner. This flight had the same First Class touches we’d enjoyed on the way out (free candy bars, hot wash cloths, etc.), but it was much more limited, as we were flying overnight.

Again, it was very late at night and we were hoping we’d all get a decent stretch of sleep. They turned down the lights and tried to make the cabin conducive to some rest. I was a bit worried about Izzy, but I knew she was tired and good at sleeping in her car seat. And, sure enough, she did eventually fall asleep.  As did I (and probably Dug, I don’t really know). 

Izzy was solidly sleeping through the night at that point, so I was hoping a night in the air would be the same. However, unfortunately, about 45 minutes into her sleep, Izzy woke up crying and scared.   Understandable, waking up somewhere unfamiliar and all. The only way I could find to calm her quickly was to take her out of her car seat and hold her. She soon fell back asleep once she was comfortably snuggled up with me. Hope I didn’t bother that skeptical guy too much.  It felt like an eternity that she was crying, but it was probably under a minute. However, in the middle of the night in First Class, that feels like a LONG time. She did wake up crying one other time later in the flight, just before the pilot came on to announce our impending landing in Los Angeles. The flight attendant came over and offered her a banana to calm her down, but Izzy was half-asleep and not interested. Since they turned up the lights and such shortly after that incident, it wasn't too bad. Reasonably successful flight, all things considered.

Soon, we were off the plane and making our way through the back hallways and strange elevators of LAX. I don’t remember why it was so strange – if a flight attendant told us to go that way or if there was construction?  Beats me, but we eventually made our way to the connecting flight’s gate. We had time to use the restroom, get Izzy’s diaper changed, then take our spots in Row 1. This was a 2x2 configuration on each side of the aisle. Dug sat in the aisle on one side and Izzy and I sat on the other side with her by the window. Being in Row 1, we had to store all of our carry-on items up above us during take-off and landing. We also did not have any personal monitors in front of us to use.  So, once again, I set Izzy up with the iPad:





We did get our little waters again:





You can see the lack of monitors there, but don’t worry, there was this one :





Izzy was happy to watch endless Frozen:





(Side note, I told her about @TheMaxRebo ’s recent trip to Disneyland Hong Kong and she said we should go there. I told her it was a very long flight and she said, “Oh, that’s okay. I’ll just watch Frozen on my iPad on the plane.” Kid loves Frozen on repeat. )

I think this was probably the view of the CA coastline during take-off:





Flying out over the ocean and turning around.

Izzy enjoying the sounds of Frozen on her headphones:





Breakfast was served on this flight. I asked the flight attendant to bring a tray for Izzy first, since there just wasn’t a place to put a second tray (couldn’t use the in-arm tray over her carseat, as it wouldn't fold out with the seat in the way):









After Izzy had eaten what she wanted from hers, the flight attendant brought out my meal:





I think it was decent for airline food.

After dining, I tried to sleep a bit, but kept waking up either to check on Izzy or afraid that the iPad was going to fall on the floor.  About an hour before the end of the flight, she drifted off:





I snuck the iPad away from her without disturbing her slumber.

As we were getting close to descent/landing time, the pilot came on the speakers and said that they were “getting a weird indication from our flaps and going to run through our checklist.” This was announced in a very calm and semi-routine way and nobody seemed concerned. And I wasn’t either. Until I looked up here:





I took this picture later, so you could see my view. Because of where I was seated, I was the only one on the plane who could see the flight attendants while they were in their jumpseats. Well, guess what they were doing at this time? Reviewing the checklist….the “Evacuation Preparation Checklist”, that is. 

So, I was pretty jittery during this time.  I typed a note about what was happening in the “notes” app on my phone and passed it to Dug. We sat tight for a while, trying not to panic, since our flight was smooth and problem-free. Finally, the flight attendants got a call on their phone, responded, “That’s great!”, and then the pilot came on and announced that we’d be landing as planned. Whew, SOOOOO relieved.  I don’t enjoy flying as it is, so this incident sure didn’t help. Thankfully, Izzy slept though the whole thing, so that was nice.

After landing, we got a compliment from fellow passenger about what a good traveler Izzy was. Also, another nice passenger helped Dug to carry our stroller and little cooler up the ramp on our way out.  Once in the airport, we got all of our stuff together to be lugged through the airport (attached the carseat to the stroller, etc.) After that, we stopped into a restroom and changed Izzy and got our jackets on (November in Minnesota ):



 

By the time we made it to the luggage carousel only our stuff was left. We grabbed all of our bags and a porter helped us bring all the stuff over to my step-mom’s waiting car (she has a Subaru Outback and it managed to fit us and ALL of our bags ).

It was very, very cold out, so I installed Izzy’s carseat as quickly as I could and got her inside. We were on our way home at 2:24pm. Izzy immediately removed her socks and put her shoes back on, just as she had in Hawaii :

















She was in a pretty good mood after a long night of air travel!

Once we got home, we greeted Kitty and then gathered up all of Izzy’s naptime things (sound machine, blankets, pillow, etc.) Dug read her some books, then put her down for “nap”, which ended up being “bed”, since she just kept on sleeping, adjusting back to Central time.

My step-mom brought Bailey back around 5pm, while we were all napping. So nice of my dad and step-mom to dog-sit for us!! 

I ended up sleeping until about 7:30pm. We had some dinner then (my notes say frozen burritos) and watched Parenthood (I miss that show!) I finished up making my notes for this trip (and so glad I did, as they are what’s getting me through writing this 20 months later!) After that, I unpacked just the things I would need soon, then headed to bed because I had a normal day of work the next day.

THE END

But, don’t be too sad this TR is over….I just started our second Hawaii TR for our January 2016 return trip! You can find it here:

Just the 19 of Us – Oahu North Shore & Aulani – Jan. 2016

Thanks for following along and I hope to see you over at the next one! *


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I have fallen woefully behind 

Bummer about the breakfast and Minnie - that seems a bit unacceptable for her to not be at the meal named for her.  That would be like not getting to meet Cinderella at CRT or something.  Glad to see the CM tried to make it right - nothing is ever going to be perfect 100% of the time so glad to see they did what they could

Sorry this also resulted is making the rest of you day a bit cramped and then dealing with the flight change and time exploring staying another night, etc - at least you had the nice sunset dinner "date night"

Glad the flight was pretty good all things considered - and I am sure it helped when you eventually found out you were going back!






Thanks for the trip report - heading to the new one now


----------



## alohamom

Thanks so much for all the details, lovely photos and for sharing Izzy with all of us, she is a Dis celebrity!


----------



## cindianne320

Glad the flight went well! It sounds like you were all able to get a little rest, and just relax- unheard of with a 2 year old! Can't wait to start reading your next adventure!


----------



## schmass

Your dinner looked so nice, and lucky you that Izzy slept through it!  That must have been so disappointing to get your hopes up that you might stay an extra night, only to have to go home then after all.  At least you go to return soon!  I am looking forward to reading all about that adventure as well!


----------



## Imagineer5

Dugette said:


> We did have the small individual TV screens again on this flight, but they didn’t have the great Disney movie on demand options. No Frozen, or Little Mermaid, or Toy Story 3.  I set Izzy up with Frozen on the iPad instead:



This flight and seats don't seem as first class, but hopefully you did have more leg room than regular class. 



Dugette said:


> Izzy was solidly sleeping through the night at that point, so I was hoping a night in the air would be the same. However, unfortunately, about 45 minutes into her sleep, Izzy woke up crying and scared.



Aw poor Izzy! Glad she fell back asleep in your arms.



Dugette said:


> (Side note, I told her about @TheMaxRebo ’s recent trip to Disneyland Hong Kong and she said we should go there. I told her it was a very long flight and she said, “Oh, that’s okay. I’ll just watch Frozen on my iPad on the plane.” Kid loves Frozen on repeat. )



lol!



Dugette said:


>



That looks delicious hahah





Dugette said:


> As we were getting close to descent/landing time, the pilot came on the speakers and said that they were “getting a weird indication from our flaps and going to run through our checklist.” This was announced in a very calm and semi-routine way and nobody seemed concerned. And I wasn’t either. Until I looked up here:



EEEK yeah I'd be freaked out.



Dugette said:


> So, I was pretty jittery during this time.  I typed a note about what was happening in the “notes” app on my phone and passed it to Dug. We sat tight for a while, trying not to panic, since our flight was smooth and problem-free. Finally, the flight attendants got a call on their phone, responded, “That’s great!”, and then the pilot came on and announced that we’d be landing as planned. Whew, SOOOOO relieved.  I don’t enjoy flying as it is, so this incident sure didn’t help. Thankfully, Izzy slept though the whole thing, so that was nice.



So glad it turned out okay, how scary.  I wonder what was going on!



Dugette said:


> I ended up sleeping until about 7:30pm. We had some dinner then (my notes say frozen burritos) and watched Parenthood (I miss that show!) I finished up making my notes for this trip (and so glad I did, as they are what’s getting me through writing this 20 months later!) After that, I unpacked just the things I would need soon, then headed to bed because I had a normal day of work the next day.



Did Izzy sleep all through the night? That's a lot of sleep!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Well, it looks like it was a really nice, enjoyable last day at Aulani up until the drama with the airline.  They seem to be working harder to make life miserable for the rest of us!

I'm glad you all landed safely!


----------



## jwwi

Great end to the trip report, so nice of Izzy to sleep thru the sunset dinner.   Bummer about the delay in your flight, long trip home to cold Midwest!  You are so lucky to have your return trip so close to the first HI trip


----------



## Leshaface

Thanks for answering all my questions up above!   I'm really still debating about it.  Our schedule is really all over the place with excursions and then Cal's schedule at Aunty's are pretty much in the middle of the day when we would have been at the beach/pool It's probably too late to book one now anyway.



Dugette said:


> 2"]



Haha I forgot how many bags you brought!  I'm going to do my best to do only 2 checked bags for the four of us 



Dugette said:


> Our plane was a 767 this time instead of a 757 like on the way out. This meant the seating configuration was different. Instead of 2 and 2, this was a 2 and 2 and 2 configuration. Meaning, we no longer had a window. Dug sat in the aisle next to the guy with a window. Izzy and I sat in the middle two seats:



Have never been on one of those planes before and I actually thought that's what we were on, but nope 3 and 3 for us.



Dugette said:


> because the guy in the background looks so skeptical about a 2-year-old being in First Class with him :



He's just jealous that he couldn't go first class as a toddler 



Dugette said:


> However, unfortunately, about 45 minutes into her sleep, Izzy woke up crying and scared.



This is what I have always been concerned with with red-eyes.  Even with this trip to Hawaii, it would have made more sense (spend that last day still in vacation mode like you guys did) to take a red-eye out, but was worried he wouldn't do so well.  I'm sure Q would have been fine though!



Dugette said:


> So, once again, I set Izzy up with the iPad:



How big is your iPad?  16gb?  How many movies/shows does it hold?  We have the 16gb but it seems like it is only able to hold 2 movies and 6-7 episodes of shows.  And that's after erasing all the music, photos and pretty much all apps! 



Dugette said:


>



That would be super uncomfortable to watch!



Dugette said:


> “Oh, that’s okay. I’ll just watch Frozen on my iPad on the plane.”







Dugette said:


>



Never a good sign when the FA's are strapped in 



Dugette said:


> So, I was pretty jittery during this time.  I typed a note about what was happening in the “notes” app on my phone and passed it to Dug. We sat tight for a while, trying not to panic, since our flight was smooth and problem-free. Finally, the flight attendants got a call on their phone, responded, “That’s great!”, and then the pilot came on and announced that we’d be landing as planned. Whew, SOOOOO relieved.  I don’t enjoy flying as it is, so this incident sure didn’t help. Thankfully, Izzy slept though the whole thing, so that was nice.



Ugh, thank goodness!  My mom would have been praying the whole time!



Dugette said:


>



Such a cute face!


Such a fun and tip-filled report!  Thanks so much for that!  And super, super excited to read about your next Hawaiian adventure!


----------



## Dugette

TheMaxRebo said:


> I have fallen woefully behind


Haha, and here I am finally doing the responses that I am way behind on! I kinda finished this TR and quickly ran away. 



TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummer about the breakfast and Minnie - that seems a bit unacceptable for her to not be at the meal named for her. That would be like not getting to meet Cinderella at CRT or something. Glad to see the CM tried to make it right - nothing is ever going to be perfect 100% of the time so glad to see they did what they could


It was so unexpected - never occurred to me that one of the few main characters just wouldn't be there (and they wouldn't think to mention it at check in or anything).  The CM was great, though.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Sorry this also resulted is making the rest of you day a bit cramped and then dealing with the flight change and time exploring staying another night, etc - at least you had the nice sunset dinner "date night"


That sunset dinner date was the best. Yeah, the rest of the day was a bit crazy.



TheMaxRebo said:


> Glad the flight was pretty good all things considered - and I am sure it helped when you eventually found out you were going back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the trip report - heading to the new one now


Thanks for being here and hope you enjoy the tales from the return visit! (once I get to writing more, that is!)



alohamom said:


> Thanks so much for all the details, lovely photos and for sharing Izzy with all of us, she is a Dis celebrity!


 I have to admit, I read this comment a while back and I've been randomly thinking about Izzy being a DIS-celebrity. I think she'd approve of that - she is such a little performer and loves to be the center of attention. She's like the total opposite of me.

Thanks for reading along!



cindianne320 said:


> Glad the flight went well! It sounds like you were all able to get a little rest, and just relax- unheard of with a 2 year old! Can't wait to start reading your next adventure!


I was able to at least get some rest, but you probably know that feeling of always being on alert with a young kid with you. It wasn't too bad, though.

Thanks for reading and see on the next one!



schmass said:


> Your dinner looked so nice, and lucky you that Izzy slept through it!


It was great on both counts! 



schmass said:


> That must have been so disappointing to get your hopes up that you might stay an extra night, only to have to go home then after all. At least you go to return soon! I am looking forward to reading all about that adventure as well!


It really was disappointing - we were getting our hopes up and dreaming about some extra time, but just not meant to be (at least for another 14 months ) Thanks for reading along!



Imagineer5 said:


> This flight and seats don't seem as first class, but hopefully you did have more leg room than regular class.


I agree, the trip home did not seem as First Class. In fact, we were talking after and decided that if someone is paying more than the $2 we did to upgrade to First Class, they should check into the type of airliner they will be on and what First Class is like for that. It seems like there are vast differences. On top of that, overnight was different because they want to let people sleep, so you don't get as much service/attention. Just a bigger chair to sleep in, really. Now, those cool planes I've seen pics of with lay-flat seats and such are vastly different, but this wasn't like that at all.



Imagineer5 said:


> Aw poor Izzy! Glad she fell back asleep in your arms.


I was glad she did too. I made sure to comfort her by saying things like, "Oh, I know you're scared because this isn't your bed...that scares everyone when they wake up somewhere different. We're still on the airplane and you can go back to sleep all night long, just like you always do..."  for the benefit of anyone she woke up... 



Imagineer5 said:


> lol!


Kid sure loves her Frozen.



Imagineer5 said:


> That looks delicious hahah


Mmmm, airplane food! 



Imagineer5 said:


> EEEK yeah I'd be freaked out.


I really was. There was something particularly unnerving about being the only one on the flight who knew what those flight attendants were reading! 



Imagineer5 said:


> So glad it turned out okay, how scary. I wonder what was going on!


I'm so glad too. I don't know details, but I guess the weird indication from the flap was properly handled by the pilot/co-pilot and the light went off? 

Ooooh, thanks to google, I found this, which seems to fit the situation well:

_For landing, full or close to full flaps is typically used (typically between 30° and 40°). This reduces the landing roll and reduces wear on the wheelbrakes. Generally no-flap landings are only used in emergencies, such as when the pilots are worried the flaps would deploy asymmetrically._

So glad we didn't need to do an emergency landing like that!



Imagineer5 said:


> Did Izzy sleep all through the night? That's a lot of sleep!


I think she did! I believe it put her back into our timezone pretty well, though. I mean, a 4 hour difference and a broken night of airline sleep requires at least a few extra hours of shut-eye upon return, right? 

Thanks for reading along and see you on the next one! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, it looks like it was a really nice, enjoyable last day at Aulani up until the drama with the airline. They seem to be working harder to make life miserable for the rest of us!


Exactly! So many ups and downs in that last few hours! But the rest of the day was very enjoyable! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm glad you all landed safely!


Me too! It was probably my scariest moment on a plane (even more than flying though a thunderstorm or various sudden movements or rough landings (clearly, I don't love flying!) Something about knowing the flight attendants are preparing to evacuate for real is nerve-wracking! 

Thanks for reading along and thanks for writing your Hawaii report that gave me so many great ideas! 



jwwi said:


> Great end to the trip report, so nice of Izzy to sleep thru the sunset dinner.   Bummer about the delay in your flight, long trip home to cold Midwest!  You are so lucky to have your return trip so close to the first HI trip


It was quite the special treat that she slept right through our nice dinner! Never fun to go home, but we were very lucky to return so quickly! Two unanticipated trips to Hawaii in 14 months (for bargain prices) is pretty amazing! Thanks for reading along!



Leshaface said:


> Thanks for answering all my questions up above!  I'm really still debating about it. Our schedule is really all over the place with excursions and then Cal's schedule at Aunty's are pretty much in the middle of the day when we would have been at the beach/pool It's probably too late to book one now anyway.


No problem, feel free to shoot any other questions my way. So excited for your family to go to Aulani!  Also, if you change your mind last minute on getting a cabana, my memory is that they rent out any cabanas that are still no-shows at 10am (I think? maybe check that) You go to the CMs at the desk by Rainbow Reef and ask. We actually changed our cabana day of by doing that. We had 3, but liked 5 better and they didn't show! 



Leshaface said:


> Haha I forgot how many bags you brought! I'm going to do my best to do only 2 checked bags for the four of us


Yeah, it was crazy because we had the insane First Class luggage allowance - I think it was like 3 checked bags free for each of us? (we didn't use all of it - haha, 9 bags! )  Our return trip we did with MUCH less luggage, as we flew United and didn't have any free bag perks with them. I think we actually only checked one bag and brought the rest in rolling carry-ons. It helps when you can do laundry mid-trip too (we did at the condo, but Aulani has a laundry room too).



Leshaface said:


> Have never been on one of those planes before and I actually thought that's what we were on, but nope 3 and 3 for us.


I prefer the 3 and 3, I think. I didn't like the lack of window.



Leshaface said:


> He's just jealous that he couldn't go first class as a toddler


Totally! 



Leshaface said:


> This is what I have always been concerned with with red-eyes. Even with this trip to Hawaii, it would have made more sense (spend that last day still in vacation mode like you guys did) to take a red-eye out, but was worried he wouldn't do so well. I'm sure Q would have been fine though!


I was a bit hesitant, but most of our options were red-eyes. And I prefer airplane rides with a sleeping kid vs. an awake kid, so nighttime seemed like better odds at that and I went for it. 



Leshaface said:


> How big is your iPad? 16gb? How many movies/shows does it hold? We have the 16gb but it seems like it is only able to hold 2 movies and 6-7 episodes of shows. And that's after erasing all the music, photos and pretty much all apps!


I think I ended up answering this in another post, but I think ours might be 16gb too? It literally just has Frozen on it - I'd like more movies or shows, but it can't handle it. Thankfully, she seems rather happy with her Frozen-machine. 



Leshaface said:


> That would be super uncomfortable to watch!


Yeah, I never even tried.



Leshaface said:


>






Leshaface said:


> Never a good sign when the FA's are strapped in


Not at all. But reviewing their evacuation procedures just put it over the top!



Leshaface said:


> Ugh, thank goodness! My mom would have been praying the whole time!


I don't know that you'd ever get her to fly again! They did a great job at not panicking anyone with the announcement, though. If I wasn't sitting where I was to see what I did, I don't know that I would have thought it was a serious issue.



Leshaface said:


> Such a cute face!


Aw, thanks!



Leshaface said:


> Such a fun and tip-filled report! Thanks so much for that! And super, super excited to read about your next Hawaiian adventure!


Thanks so much for reading along and I cannot wait to read YOUR report (once you go, of course)!


----------



## FantasiaMagic

Hi Dugette, just finished up your TR. I am glad the flight ended up going well, even though it was very delayed! I loved reading about the trip and am going to head over to your other TR!


----------

